# EU Beta Invites schon draußen ?



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Tach ihrs !

Wollt mal fragen ob hier irgendjemand der auf EU spielt schon einen Beta invite hat. Es ist ja wohl bis jetzt irgendwie noch nicht gaaaanz so klar ob EU auch schon invites kriegt. Ich persönlich hab nun schon ein Paar gefragt und bis jetzt noch keinen EU angetroffen der einen Beta invite hat.

Weiß einer von euch mehr ?


----------



## skyline930 (1. Juli 2010)

Naja, hier kommen gleich eh nur Antworten wie "Ich hab einen .. olol not.". Wenn sie draußen sind, werden wirs erfahren.


----------



## Ultimo01 (1. Juli 2010)

Noep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt bis jetzt auch keine Stellungnahme von Blizz für EU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buttahbrot (1. Juli 2010)

Hab schon welche von FtH usw. die Beta zocken sehen, also sind schon welche draußen, aber wöchentlich werden neue Wellen Beta-Keys rausgeschickt also Geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (1. Juli 2010)

die ganzen top-Gilden bekommen so oder so einen Beta Key, das hat mit der Verlosung herzlichst wenig zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. Juli 2010)

ich hab schon einen nei leider nicht =(, aber hoffe bald ^^


----------



## Hurkie (1. Juli 2010)

ich hab nur mitbekommen das die zumindeszt dran arbeiten welche rauszuschicken.

was ich mich schon länger frage ist obs möglich is nen beta invite zu bekommen wenn man seit 2 monaten kein wow mehr abonniert hat?^^


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

i-einer hatte doch auch ganz wilt iwo gepostet das erein hat, ob stimmt... o0


----------



## easy3000 (1. Juli 2010)

jo fth - inHarmony & wie sie nich alle heißen spielen schon die Beta weil sie schon seid nen paar wochen/monaten ?! die Aplha gespielt haben & so ihre Accounts einfach mit umgewandelt wurden zu beta Acc.


----------



## Graugon (1. Juli 2010)

Ich habe noch keinen bekommen und selbst wenn ich einen hätte wüsste ich nicht ob ich ihn oft benutzen würde.^^


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

easy3000 schrieb:


> jo fth - inHarmony & wie sie nich alle heißen spielen schon die Beta weil sie schon seid nen paar wochen/monaten ?! die Aplha gespielt haben & so ihre Accounts einfach mit umgewandelt wurden zu beta Acc.



Jop die meisten "Top-Gilden" werden halt schon mit der Alpha bevorzugt.... traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin dafür blizz gibt den casuals die key, die top opfer sind doch eh nach max 6 monatne mit dem content durch, holen sich die erfolge und bohren dann inner nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann währen die casuals udn die pros vllt auf einer linie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (1. Juli 2010)

Im forum hat jemand nen Screen gepostet von seinem battle net accout wo man das "Spiel" sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such ma den Link un post ihn dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante Edith sagt : Da ist der Versprochene Screen


----------



## Kalesia (1. Juli 2010)

nur das casuals blizz nix bringt in der beta!


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ist natürlich klar, dass die Top-Gilden wieder bevorzugt werden. -.- Ist halt Blizzard was soll man machen. xD Freue mich trotzdem auf Videos, Bilder etc.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Also im Beta-Forum tummeln sich schon ein paar, sieht aber wohl so aus als ob es die aus der Alpha sind.


----------



## Da Magic (1. Juli 2010)

die wollen halt leute die nach 1 woche 85 sind und dann anfangen zu raiden, und net casuals die in einer woche soviel spielen wie die an einem tag und damit allein fürs lvl 2 monate brauchen würden, so schauts aus


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Da schrieb:


> die wollen halt leute die nach 1 woche 85 sind und dann anfangen zu raiden, und net casuals die in einer woche soviel spielen wie die an einem tag und damit allein fürs lvl 2 monate brauchen würden, so schauts aus



Die Beta geht nur bis 82


----------



## lol_ok (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Die Beta geht nur bis 82



Klar, und in der Wotlk Beta konnte man nur bis 72 leveln weil 42.


WTF hat BLizz davon nur zwei lvl freizugeben? Damit ist der Sinn der Beta verfehlt


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Die Beta geht nur bis 82



vorerst


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

lol_ok schrieb:


> Klar, und in der Wotlk Beta konnte man nur bis 72 leveln weil 42.
> 
> 
> WTF hat BLizz davon nur zwei lvl freizugeben? Damit ist der Sinn der Beta verfehlt



Les doch mal die Beta Patchnotes bevor du flamest Junge, atm geht die Beta nur bis 82 -.-


----------



## benbaehm (1. Juli 2010)

"i-einer hatte doch auch ganz wilt iwo gepostet das erein hat, ob stimmt... o0"

was ist das denn bitte für ein satz???? grausam!


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2010)

Yoh schrieb:


> Guten Tach ihrs !
> 
> Wollt mal fragen ob hier irgendjemand der auf EU spielt schon einen Beta invite hat. Es ist ja wohl bis jetzt irgendwie noch nicht gaaaanz so klar ob EU auch schon invites kriegt. Ich persönlich hab nun schon ein Paar gefragt und bis jetzt noch keinen EU angetroffen der einen Beta invite hat.
> 
> Weiß einer von euch mehr ?



Sorry kann ich dir nicht sagen, laut Blizz' wird die Freischaltung der Beta-Accounts in Wellen passieren aber ohne genaue Termine.

Und um noch mal den Klugs***** zu spielen: Du hast also ein Paar gefragt...welches denn? Angelina und Brad? oder war dein Paar nicht so berühmt. Oder meintest du ein paar...also mehrere....sorry das musste sein, nicht böse sein.


----------



## Karli1994 (1. Juli 2010)

schonmal daran gedacht das man nur bis 82 lvln kann weil die das problem das in vashj oder wie das heisst die chars nicht trinken können


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (1. Juli 2010)

So wie es aussieht sind schon invites für EU draußen, und die können auch schon zocken!



> Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live. Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen. Um sich für Blizzard Entertainment Betatests anzumelden, müsst ihr euch auf eurer Battle.net Accountverwaltungs-Seite unter &#8222;Meine Spiele verwalten&#8220; über die &#8222;Beta-Profileinstellungen&#8220; ein Beta-Profil erstellen.
> 
> Bitte bedenkt, dass ihr über das Anmeldesystem im Battle.net keinen Beta-Key bekommt. Stattdessen wird euer Account automatisch für die Beta freigeschaltet und ihr werdet per Email darüber informiert. Logt euch dann einfach unter http://eu.battle.net/ in euren Account ein und checkt den Bereich &#8222;Meine Spiele verwalten&#8220;. Dort sollte der Beta-Client für euch zum Download zur Verfügung stehen. Seid bitte sehr vorsichtig bei Emails mit angeblichen Betaeinladungen. Betrügerische Emails benutzen oft anklickbare Links, um an eure Accountinformationen zu gelangen. Der sicherste Weg ist, auf http://eu.battle.net/ zu gehen und dort euren Beta-Einladungsstatus zu überprüfen. Für weitere Tipps, wie ihr euch vor Phishing-Angriffen schützen könnt, schaut auf unsere Seite zur Battle.net Accountsicherheit:
> http://eu.battle.net/security/
> ...



Quelle:
http://forums.wow-eu...817256505&sid=3

Wenn ihr auf den letzten Link zum Betaforum klickt, seht ihr sogar manche Leute was posten - als Goblin oder Worg! 


Habe aber leider (noch) nichts ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Jop die meisten "Top-Gilden" werden halt schon mit der Alpha bevorzugt.... traurig aber wahr.


nciht traurig sondern richtig so, der 08/15 spieler der kein feedback gibt oder nur mal eine stunde reinguckt bringt blizz nix


----------



## XRayFanatic (1. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich könnt ihr nachts noch schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaaaaaa ich hab noch keinen Beta-Zugang, aaaaaaaa hoffentlich krieg ich einen Beta-Zugang, aaaaaaa mein Leben ist sinnlos ohne Beta-Zugang, aaaaaaa wann werden wohl die Zugänge freigeschaltet, nervös alle 20 sekunden unter Battle.net nachsehen - nö- immer noch kein Zugang - ich bring mich um jetzt, aaaaaaaaaa - der hat schon einen Zugang ich noch net, aaaaaaaaa auf Ebay kann ich auch nix kaufen sind ja keine Keys mehr was soll ich jetzt nur machen wenn ich wirklich keinen Zugang von Blizz bekomme ??? Kann doch net noch n halbes Jahr warten, das geht doch wirklich net, was soll ich da bloß den ganzen Tag anstellen mit meiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Schwede


----------



## Ademos14 (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Jop die meisten "Top-Gilden" werden halt schon mit der Alpha bevorzugt.... traurig aber wahr.


Finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt... Wenn profigilden keine Ahnung haben, wer dann?


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Die Pro vs. Casual Diskussion ist schon ein bisschen lächerlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man man man, manche mutieren wegen einem Spiel echt zu einem Primaten.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Juli 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> die ganzen top-Gilden bekommen so oder so einen Beta Key, das hat mit der Verlosung herzlichst wenig zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, die wollen auch die Raids testen, die Twinkgilde von nebenan kommt da auch nicht in Frage ..


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind schon invites für EU draußen, und die können auch schon zocken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das sind die Leute aus der F&F Alpha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (1. Juli 2010)

Klick einfach mal in allen Mails von Blizzard auf die Links und gib deine ACC Daten ein. VLL hast ja glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Jop die meisten "Top-Gilden" werden halt schon mit der Alpha bevorzugt.... traurig aber wahr.



was iss daran traurig?
"nerds" sind nunmal am besten um ein unfertiges spiel zu testen. der casual würde 2-3 stunden die woche dran sitzen und nichts dazu beitragen, dass das spiel bugfrei auf den markt kommt.
MERKE: eine beta ist nicht dafür da, zu spielen, sondern zu testen und mögliche fehler zu beheben


----------



## Mikell (1. Juli 2010)

lol_ok schrieb:


> Klar, und in der Wotlk Beta konnte man nur bis 72 leveln weil 42.
> 
> 
> WTF hat BLizz davon nur zwei lvl freizugeben? Damit ist der Sinn der Beta verfehlt



Ganz simpel, Blizz will auch nicht, das sich möchtegernpros auf 85 schnell hochpuschen, nur um dann bei Liveschaltung ihr Betaschema durchrotzen um sich dann zu beschweren, das es so schnell geht.

Bzw:
Top-Gilden sind nur nötig, weil Blizzard selbst das SPiel nicht mehr zu 100% Kontrolliert. Durch zig Hilfsaddons werden encounter OHNE stellenweise zu schwer, oder MIT zu leicht. Findet da mal die Mitte.

ps. Blizzard sollte die zig outputs von WoW mal zügeln. Andere Spiele kommen auch ohne dmg-meter ohmen eztt aus.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Ist die Beta jetzt in Deutschland angekommen? Weiß man jetzt etwas mehr?


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Also hart is ja das die 2H waffen von Schmied auf 85 ÜBER 500 AUSDAUER haben 

W
T
F
?

Echt krass wie viel Life dann alle haben.


Und zum Thema Content mit Addons, Addons sind atm deaktiviert in der Beta


----------



## Mikell (1. Juli 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> was iss daran traurig?
> "nerds" sind nunmal am besten um ein unfertiges spiel zu testen. der casual würde 2-3 stunden die woche dran sitzen und nichts dazu beitragen, dass das spiel bugfrei auf den markt kommt.
> MERKE: eine beta ist nicht dafür da, zu spielen, sondern zu testen und mögliche fehler zu beheben



Woher kommt in letzter Zeit eigentlich dieses "Causals spielen nur 2-3 Std die Woche" wieder her?

Bin auch Causal, Raide nicht, erfreue mich andere Dinge und spiele jeh nach Tag 3-6 Std
Das ich halt Schichtarbeiter bin, was mir einen Stammraidplatz sehr erschwert, und mir Randomraid tierisch auf die Eier gehen kommt natürlich dazu.

Bzw. kenne ich KEINEN Causal, der nicht mind 3 mal die Woche ne längere Zeit online ist.
Immer dran denken, Causal kann mehrere "Gründe" haben.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ja das sind die Leute aus der F&F Alpha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja der Hauptpost, ist vom 1.7. und da könnte wenns F&F wäre ja wohl nicht jeder rein gucken, NDA und so ;P 

Aber so oder so... abwarten und Tee trinken ^^
Am Ende hams eh wieder 80% der Spieler

MFG
Pala


----------



## Karli1994 (1. Juli 2010)

ich will beta zugang weil ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

x100000000000000000


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Naja der Hauptpost, ist vom 1.7. und da könnte wenns F&F wäre ja wohl nicht jeder rein gucken, NDA und so ;P
> 
> Aber so oder so... abwarten und Tee trinken ^^
> Am Ende hams eh wieder 80% der Spieler
> ...



Ufff die aus der F&F haben sofortigen Closed Beta zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..


----------



## Braamséry (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Pro vs. Casual Diskussion ist schon ein bisschen lächerlich, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das is das einzig richtige.

Was macht ein Normalo?
Er spielt. Er spielt nur um zu gucken wie alles ist.

Die Leute einer Top-Gilde haben nebenbei noch die Aufgabe Bugs zu melden und evtl verbesserungen darzulegen wenn etwas wirklich mist ist.
Das sind viele leute die euch helfen damit die Erweiterung möglichst gut ist. Wenn die net wären, wäre wohl eine vielzahl an Bugs von anfang an drin.



Mikell schrieb:


> Woher kommt in letzter Zeit eigentlich dieses "Causals spielen nur 2-3 Std die Woche" wieder her?
> 
> Bin auch Causal, Raide nicht, erfreue mich andere Dinge und spiele jeh nach Tag 3-6 Std
> Das ich halt Schichtarbeiter bin, was mir einen Stammraidplatz sehr erschwert, und mir Randomraid tierisch auf die Eier gehen kommt natürlich dazu.
> ...



Es ist traurig.

Viele wollen einfach nicht erkennen, dass es nicht der Begriff Casual ist. Sie benutzen ihn oft selbst um einfaches Unvermögen zu verbergen.

Es ist wie mit dem Kiddie Mythos. Oft sind Kiddies keine Kiddies im traditionellen sinn, weil es oft erwachsene sind. Es wird nur gesagt, damit man nen Grund hat um es abzuwälzen.


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Naja der Hauptpost, ist vom 1.7. und da könnte wenns F&F wäre ja wohl nicht jeder rein gucken, NDA und so ;P
> 
> Aber so oder so... abwarten und Tee trinken ^^
> Am Ende hams eh wieder 80% der Spieler
> ...



boah ......... der NDA is seit Heut Nacht aufgehoben, immer die Leute mit den Halbweisheiten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: 
NDA = Aufgehoben
F&F Forum = Jetzt öffentlich, aber nur Leute mit Beta Zugang dürfen da schreiben


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Und an den netten Pala schön das es ein Forum Thread gab aber es hat bis jetzt noch keine (Glaubenswürdigen) Personen geschrieben das er einen Beta key hat habe bis jetzt nur 2 Kommentare von leuten gesehen die geschrieben haben" [font=arial, helvetica]ICH HABE BETA NA NA NA NA NA NA!!!!!=)))))))))))"[/font]


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2010)

Mikell schrieb:


> Woher kommt in letzter Zeit eigentlich dieses "Causals spielen nur 2-3 Std die Woche" wieder her?
> 
> Bin auch Causal, Raide nicht, erfreue mich andere Dinge und spiele jeh nach Tag 3-6 Std
> Das ich halt Schichtarbeiter bin, was mir einen Stammraidplatz sehr erschwert, und mir Randomraid tierisch auf die Eier gehen kommt natürlich dazu.
> ...



Selber nicht vergessen-wir sind alle Casuals, denn wir spielen alle nur bei Gelegenheit, die wenigstens hier sind "Pros" denn wer von euch verdient schon sein Geld mit dem Spiel um sich Profi zu nennen. Wir vertreiben damit ALLE unsere Langeweile, keiner macht das beruflich (vermute ich jetzt so ins Blaue). Also bitte redet nicht immer von "Casuals" und "Pros".


----------



## Männchen (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Jop die meisten "Top-Gilden" werden halt schon mit der Alpha bevorzugt.... traurig aber wahr.



Und am Ende wundern sich wieder alle, wieso die Firstkills so schnell passieren und stimmen wieder ein "Mimimi, WoW ist zu leicht" an.


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2010)

Hurkie schrieb:


> ich hab nur mitbekommen das die zumindeszt dran arbeiten welche rauszuschicken.
> 
> was ich mich schon länger frage ist obs möglich is nen beta invite zu bekommen wenn man seit 2 monaten kein wow mehr abonniert hat?^^



ja

ich hab auch eine Starcraft 2 Betaeinladung bekommen, obwohl ich noch nie  Starcraft gespielt habe und somit auch kein spiel mit meinem ACC verbunden habe..


----------



## Crosis (1. Juli 2010)

Yoh schrieb:


> Guten Tach ihrs !
> 
> Wollt mal fragen ob hier irgendjemand der auf EU spielt schon einen Beta invite hat. Es ist ja wohl bis jetzt irgendwie noch nicht gaaaanz so klar ob EU auch schon invites kriegt. Ich persönlich hab nun schon ein Paar gefragt und bis jetzt noch keinen EU angetroffen der einen Beta invite hat.
> 
> Weiß einer von euch mehr ?



nein nur USA hat bisher invites bekommen. um es nochmal zu sagen wegen scams loggt euch bei jedlicher email einfach in eurem bnet account ein wenn da dann das symbol für catabeta ist dann ist diese email auch echt gewesen.


----------



## Moktheshock (1. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> ja
> 
> ich hab auch eine Starcraft 2 Betaeinladung bekommen, obwohl ich noch nie  Starcraft gespielt habe und somit auch kein spiel mit meinem ACC verbunden habe..



soweit ich weiß brauch man einen aktiven wow acc um auf die beta server zu joinen.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß brauch man einen aktiven wow acc um auf die beta server zu joinen.



Nein, brauch man nicht.


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß brauch man einen aktiven wow acc um auf die beta server zu joinen.



Es gab mal nen BluePost das man nen aktiven Acc brauch damit man überhaupt ausgewählt wird, bei SC2 hat ja JEDER eine BetaEinladung bekommen


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> bei SC2 hat ja JEDER eine BetaEinladung bekommen



schwachsinn


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> schwachsinn



Nein leider realität


----------



## Kleinkind01 (1. Juli 2010)

es geht immer erstmal nur 2 lvl


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nein leider realität



totaler schwachsinn


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Es gab mal nen BluePost das man nen aktiven Acc brauch damit man überhaupt ausgewählt wird, bei SC2 hat ja JEDER eine BetaEinladung bekommen



das ist nicht nur Schwachsinn sondern völliger Schwachsinn wie kommt man auf solche ideen ?


----------



## icke123 (1. Juli 2010)

ich sage dazu nur 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Blizzard-beta-key-Cataclysm-diablo-3-/160451029622?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item255ba06a76


----------



## naero (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab meinen, aber das schon seid der Alpha, zumal es keine Alpha war sondern eine Family und Friends Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

icke123 schrieb:


> ich sage dazu nur
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/B...=item255ba06a76




Wer da drauf reinfällt ist selber schuld ... Da es keine Beta-Keys mehr gibt ... sondern der Battlenet acc ein zusätzliches Profil bekommt ...



naero schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen, aber das schon seid der Alpha, zumal es keine Alpha war sondern eine Family und Friends Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sowas kann doch nur schlechte Laune machen ...


----------



## Thefreakyone (1. Juli 2010)

Du kannst dir sicher sein das sobald es hier losgeht ein offizielles Statement auf der Offiziellen HP zu finden sien wird


----------



## Philine (1. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> ja
> 
> ich hab auch eine Starcraft 2 Betaeinladung bekommen, obwohl ich noch nie Starcraft gespielt habe und somit auch kein spiel mit meinem ACC verbunden habe..



hat mein Mann auch bekommen obwohl er das noch nie gespielt hat.
Als er dann daraufging hat sein Virensystem Alarmgeschlagen.


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß brauch man einen aktiven wow acc um auf die beta server zu joinen.



nein sicher nicht, da man für die Testserver auch keinen braucht....


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> hat mein Mann auch bekommen obwohl er das noch nie gespielt hat.
> Als er dann daraufging hat sein Virensystem Alarmgeschlagen.



Äh natürlich und deswegen hat die Beta auch funktioniert?!


----------



## Philine (1. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Äh natürlich und deswegen hat die Beta auch funktioniert?!



das weiss ich net er hat nicht weiter gemacht ^^

wenn das Virensystem Alarmschlägt und den zugriff auf das Programm verweigert gehts auch schlecht nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> [...] bei SC2 hat ja JEDER eine BetaEinladung bekommen






Totebone schrieb:


> Nein leider realität



Absoluter Blödsinn


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> nein sicher nicht, da man für die Testserver auch keinen braucht....



Beta = PTR? :>

aaaaaahja


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn



aber sowas von totaler mist,
3 bnet accs und nich 1 invite! also hoffen auf cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (1. Juli 2010)

Mikell schrieb:


> Ganz simpel, Blizz will auch nicht, das sich möchtegernpros auf 85 schnell hochpuschen, nur um dann bei Liveschaltung ihr Betaschema durchrotzen um sich dann zu beschweren, das es so schnell geht.
> 
> Bzw:
> Top-Gilden sind nur nötig, weil Blizzard selbst das SPiel nicht mehr zu 100% Kontrolliert. Durch zig Hilfsaddons werden encounter OHNE stellenweise zu schwer, oder MIT zu leicht. Findet da mal die Mitte.
> ...


nur das in der beta momentan add-ons gespeert sind und man also nur mit dem standard ui testen kann. die encounter werden sowieso ersteinmal was schwerer werden und dann wird blizzard langsam das balancing anpassen. das große problem ist einfach das die leute die bei der beta dabei sind keine richtigen tester sind. viele geben überhaupt kein feedback und das bringt blizzard überhaupt nix. hab bisher an allen betas teilgenommen (classic ab zweiter phase, bc ab zweiter phase und auch wotlk ab zweiter phase) und immer schön feedback gegeben zu jeder einzelnen quest und habe auch vorschläge im beta forum gemacht usw. wo ein paar auch von umgesetzt wurden. genau so leute sucht blizzard nur sind die meisten nicht so und das richtige balancing kommt dann erst wenn alle spielen dürfen und dann auch feedback geben.


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Wieso macht man sich um solche sachen sorgen wie " Wieso kann man nur bis 82 Spielen ?" wenn erstmal Beta keys in Europa verschickt werden müssen ? -.-
Oder die Battlenet accounts erstmal das Betaprofil haben müssen egal wie ihr es nennen möchtet


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Wieso macht man sich um solche sachen sorgen wie " Wieso kann man nur bis 82 Spielen ?" wenn erstmal Beta keys in Europa verschickt werden müssen ? -.-
> Oder die Battlenet accounts erstmal das Betaprofil haben müssen egal wie ihr es nennen möchtet



Weil wir eine Community haben die bei allem heuelt. Auch wenn sie nur den Namen von irgendwas hören kommt gleich wieder geheule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is doch normal


----------



## Sebl-exirc (1. Juli 2010)

In gewisser Weise finde ich das schon faszinierent wie geil manche auf so nen Beta Zugang (Beta Keys gibts ja nicht) sind.
Ich selsbt hätte auch gerne einen aber wieso sollte man sich da so verrückt machen? 
Geht raus an die frische Luft, genießt das schöne Wetter und so wie es den Anschein hat, wird cata im Herbst/winter rauskommen 
was bedeutet, drausn nicht so schönes Wetter ergo: zocken zocken zocken und man hat keinen Ärger wegen bugs etc. pp
und nun zerlegt meinen Beitrag in seine Einzelteile.
Ich mach nun wieda aus und genieß die Sonne weiter, bis später.


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Sebl-exirc schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise finde ich das schon faszinierent wie geil manche auf so nen Beta Zugang (Beta Keys gibts ja nicht) sind.





Sebl-exirc schrieb:


> Ich selsbt hätte auch gerne einen aber wieso sollte man sich da so verrückt machen?






Sebl-exirc schrieb:


> Geht raus an die frische Luft, genießt das schöne Wetter und so wie es den Anschein hat, wird cata im Herbst/winter rauskommen
> was bedeutet, drausn nicht so schönes Wetter ergo: zocken zocken zocken und man hat keinen Ärger wegen bugs etc. pp





Sebl-exirc schrieb:


> und nun zerlegt meinen Beitrag in seine Einzelteile.





Sebl-exirc schrieb:


> Ich mach nun wieda aus und genieß die Sonne weiter, bis später.



so ca.?


----------



## TheSisko (1. Juli 2010)

Huhu,


also ich habe mich auch mit meinem Betaprofil angemeldet und heute natürlich immer mal in meinen Battlenet Account reingeschaut. Bis eben waren da meine beiden wow Accs drinnen. Jetzt ist ein neuer aufgetaucht. WOW1 (PTR) Dieser hat aber Lich King Design und Bezeichnung. Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung was das soll?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

klingt nach normalem ptr acc bestimmt übersehen oder sonstwas^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

TheSisko schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> 
> also ich habe mich auch mit meinem Betaprofil angemeldet und heute natürlich immer mal in meinen Battlenet Account reingeschaut. Bis eben waren da meine beiden wow Accs drinnen. Jetzt ist ein neuer aufgetaucht. WOW1 (PTR) Dieser hat aber Lich King Design und Bezeichnung. Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung was das soll?
> ...



Ich würd jetzt sagen "Troll dich"....
Abeeeer, ich hab kA ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Huhu,
> 
> 
> also ich habe mich auch mit meinem Betaprofil angemeldet und heute natürlich immer mal in meinen Battlenet Account reingeschaut. Bis eben waren da meine beiden wow Accs drinnen. Jetzt ist ein neuer aufgetaucht. WOW1 (PTR) Dieser hat aber Lich King Design und Bezeichnung. Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung was das soll?
> ...




Ich glaube das es der PTR Account ist. Warst du mal auf dem PTR?


----------



## TheSisko (1. Juli 2010)

Ja sieht nach normalem Acc aus. War aber bis vor einer Stunde noch nicht da und ich hab auch nix gemacht. Naja keine Ahnung. In den Kommentaren von den News habe ich einen gefunden, der das gleiche Phänomen beschreibt.


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

ignoriern, wenn man für die beta frei gestellt wurde dann siehste es auch mit nem hübschen rot/orangenen drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einen .. ololol not


----------



## Sordura (1. Juli 2010)

hab auch son ding... ist vom testserver zu patch 3.3.5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab einen .. ololol not



Boh Alta, nun bist du der Coolst ober Macker auf Ganz buffed.de 1111111elf


----------



## TheSisko (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass in Eu schon jemand neues einen hat. Ich glaube aber, dass die im Hintergrund da gerade am werkeln sind. Vielleicht filtern, sortieren usw sie gerade und deshalb kommt das zu so merkwürdigen Sachen. Das wird mit Sicherheit keine reine Zufallsauswahl sein. Die wollen bestimmt ein großes Spektrum an PC´s was Hard und Software angeht.

Ah vom Patch 3.3.5? Gut das ich da nie mitgemacht habe


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Es würd mich echt interessieren nach welchen kriterien Blizz die Leute in die Beta inviten


----------



## Sordura (1. Juli 2010)

Meint ihr es werden zb keine eingeladen wo schonmal der account zeitweise gebannt wurde?


----------



## Moktheshock (1. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Meint ihr es werden zb keine eingeladen wo schonmal der account zeitweise gebannt wurde?



ich denke mal blizz wird erst die braven accs aussuchen^^ und die bösen buben werden warten müssen ^^xD


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

so siehts aus wenn jemand glücklich gemacht worden is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Fake  @Delröy


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Musst du das gleich in jedem Thread posten?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

fake? ich sagte nich das es mein screen is und ja muss ich posten denn deine aussake juckt eh keinen ;=


----------



## Sordura (1. Juli 2010)

Des ist ein Pic von wowszene.de... der account gehört Vanion.. er hat einige Beta videos gemacht
Einfach mal bei www.wowszene.de vorbei schaun


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Des ist ein Pic von wowszene.de... der account gehört Vanion.. er hat einige Beta videos gemacht
> Einfach mal bei www.wowszene.de vorbei schaun



richtig, aber flamen und neid anmelden is halt schöner als es einfach hin zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Andere Frage: 
Sind die Freischaltung nun jetzt eigentlich draußen für die EU?


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (1. Juli 2010)

wer ma kucken will, es wird ein hunter gelvlt

http://www.xfire.com/live_video/zogu512/

ich find sieht soweit alles ganz nett aus, auch die neuen gebiete ^^
freu mich schon wenns rauskommt, auch wenn der uploader s´meint focus@hunter suckt, aba abwarten ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Man merkt das in ganz EU WoW eine unklarheit herrscht..-.-


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Es sind noch keine Beta Invites draußen,die Leute die im EU Beta Forum posten sind ALPHA Spieler. Wir werden wohl morgen unsere Invites kriegen.Bzw im Laufe der Nacht,wenns von den Ammis ausgeht.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Anscheind weißt du mehr als ich Astrakiller. Um wie viel uhr werden denn wenn es von den Ammis aus geht die "Keys" verschickt? Was schätzt du? Da bin ich dann on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Rechne halt unsere Zeit -8 oder 9 Stunden,das ist die Uhrzeit von Blizzard US.Aber ich DENKE dass es von den Ammis ausgeht,weils bei WOTLK genauso war..


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ja was - 8 oder 9? ;D. Ich vertrau dich voll und ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal 24Uhr könnt vil was kommen. War jedenfalls bei den Ammis so gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die EU leute sind ja immer ein Tag hinterher, was ich übrigens nicht verstehe ... Gibt glaub ich mittlerweile mehr EU als US spieler. Aber haja blizzard logick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ok danke für die Inforamtion Yoh! Dann werde ich auf jedenfall bis Morgen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (1. Juli 2010)

hmm dann muss ich wohl heute doch noch ein bisschen länger aufbleiben um nachher zu gucken ob die keys draußen sind^^


----------



## Traklar (1. Juli 2010)

<- US Account, aber leider noch keinen Key......


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Schade Tarklar Vielleicht haste nächste Welle mehr Glück.


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Jaja ich hoffe ich krieg einen =( Hab zu Wotlk einen bekommen, aber 3 Wochen vor release. Hat mir nüschts gebracht xD Hoffentlich krieg ich diesmal wieder einen, aber früher.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> <- US Account, aber leider noch keinen Key......



Hauptsache mit US Account auf EU Servern spielen, hm?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Das Hoffe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab so das Gefühl das ich heute Abend einen bekomme <3. Ich würde mich so sehr Freuen! Nicht nur weil ich dann Bugs melden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich auch über meinen ersten Beta inv freuen, hab damals zu Wotlk leider keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

@Arosk: Woher willste wissen dass er auf EU Servern spielt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ich glaub er meinte damit,das er mit diesem Account noch keinen Beta zugang bei der ziehung gewonnen hat ^^.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> @Arosk: Woher willste wissen dass er auf EU Servern spielt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau in die Sig.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube diese ganzen Progress Gilden werden nur die Beta Keys kriegen. Was will denn Blizzard mit einem Casual Spieler in der Beta?
(Meine Meinung dazu wer mich flamen will bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Die Top Gilden haben ihren Key schon @ Schamane

Das wurde extra gemacht


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Korrekt, es gibt aber auch gute Spieler die nicht in Top Gilden spielen. Leute die Rank 1 gemacht haben werden auch nicht bevorzugt, wenigstens diese sollten ebenfalls gleich Keys bekommen.


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Das wurde extra gemacht



Die wurden nur zur "Betazulassung" umgewandelt,waren doch sowieso alle bei der Alpha dabei.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese ganzen Progress Gilden werden nur die Beta Keys kriegen. Was will denn Blizzard mit einem Casual Spieler in der Beta?
> (Meine Meinung dazu wer mich flamen will bitte
> 
> 
> ...



Auch "Casual-Spieler" können Bugs und andere Fehler entlarven. Besonders im Level-Content.


----------



## Ehnoah (1. Juli 2010)

Wo steht den eigentlich das es nur US ist? Außer das buffed es hingeschrieben hat?^^ laut dem originalpost steht doch das es an alle raus gegangen ist?


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Weil bis jetzt noch kein einziger EU spieler einen Beta Key bekommen hat


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Doch Yoh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht über die "normale" Anmeldung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Wo kann man sich den crackwowshare.exe laden?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dir raten davon die Finger zu lassen!


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich den crackwowshare.exe laden?




bei buffed bestimmt ned ^^


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Ich verreck gleich vor lachen xD


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

WIeso denn? Lass es uns Wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

@ Arosk der Char in der Sig muss nicht unbedingt, der Main und außerdem manche Menschen haben auch 2 B-net-Accounts

BTT: Morgen Nacht werden die Keys bzw. wird man freigeschaltet. Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück. ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

HEUTE nacht noch Wowler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück!


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich verreck gleich vor lachen xD




Juhuu!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> BTT: Heute Nacht werden die Keys bzw. wird man freigeschaltet. Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück. ^^



Heute ist in fünf Minuten vorbei...


----------



## Talin78 (1. Juli 2010)

Blizzard nütz es doch nix. Casuals zu inviten für Beta.

Kaum Rückmeldlungen usw. wofür Beta da ist.

Weiterhin werden die schauen wie es auf verschiedenen Sysconfigs läuft.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Boh Alta, nun bist du der Coolst ober Macker auf Ganz buffed.de 1111111elf



neeeiiin, das war keine ironische anspielung auf den 2. post des Threads

du bist natürlich der held und gibts dich mit sowas nicht ab..

wer liest shon die beiträge durch?

lieber direkt flamen!


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> @ Arosk der Char in der Sig muss nicht unbedingt, der Main und außerdem manche Menschen haben auch 2 B-net-Accounts
> 
> BTT: Heute Nacht werden die Keys bzw. wird man freigeschaltet. Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück. ^^



Jo, macht viel Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

btW: ich werde 100% keinen bekommen

account inaktiv...

wobei ich auch sc2 bekommen habe


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> HEUTE nacht noch Wowler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry morgen Nacht. xD


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> btW: ich werde 100% keinen bekommen
> 
> account inaktiv...
> 
> wobei ich auch sc2 bekommen habe



Er muß nicht aktiv sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, macht viel Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe auch lange dafür gebraucht ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Das noch soviele Leute wach sind^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

also jetzt diese nacht am 2.7 oder nächste am 3.7??


----------



## hassmaske (2. Juli 2010)

Ehmmm ihr glaubt doch nicht das jetz blizz sich gezielt leute aussucht oder.
Es gibt ca. 14 millionen spieler und da gucken sie jetz jeden acc durch wie viel man so am tag spielt oder welche erfolge man schon hat?
Vllt bekommen spezielle gilden paar einladungen aber ich glaube eher das sie das schon viel früher bekommen haben.
Das wird alles bestimmt ein programm überlassen der einfach eine bestimmte anzahl an spielern ganz zufällig wählt sonst würden sie ziemlich lange brauchen um zu gucken wer von den rund 14 millionen spielern gut genug dafür ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> also jetzt diese nacht am 2.7 oder nächste am 3.7??



We will see!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> also jetzt diese nacht am 2.7 oder nächste am 3.7??



Voraussichtliche diese nacht.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich keine Key bekomme dann mache ich eine Buffed-Grp auf: ICH WILL EINEN BETAKEY BLIZZARD EY!!!!!!!

Es dürfen nur Leute rein die keinen Key haben.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich join wenn ich keine Freischaltung habe Wowler ;D


----------



## Ehnoah (2. Juli 2010)

Das wird doch sowieso nur ne Fake Msg sein mit der Freischaltung (.Denke das EU dann in 2 - 3 Wochen kommt? Ist ja halb so Wild Cap ist 82 und naja ma gugn. Ich selbst habe 12 Battle.Net Account in der Verlosung in der Hoffnung das es was bringt. Hejweils mit unterschiedlichen Hardware Configs^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (2. Juli 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> Ehmmm ihr glaubt doch nicht das jetz blizz sich gezielt leute aussucht oder.
> Es gibt ca. 14 millionen spieler und da gucken sie jetz jeden acc durch wie viel man so am tag spielt oder welche erfolge man schon hat?
> Vllt bekommen spezielle gilden paar einladungen aber ich glaube eher das sie das schon viel früher bekommen haben.
> Das wird alles bestimmt ein programm überlassen der einfach eine bestimmte anzahl an spielern ganz zufällig wählt sonst würden sie ziemlich lange brauchen um zu gucken wer von den rund 14 millionen spielern gut genug dafür ist
> ...



Nope, das funktioniert nicht zufällig: Die Auswahl durchsucht verschiedenste Hardware Konfigurationen und wählt diese aus, welche Blizzard für "Testwichtig" hält. Welche Systeme dies nun beinhaltet... weiss nur Blizzard selbst, sie müssen es ja auch noch besprechen afaik. 

btw Viel Glück allerseits!


----------



## Murgul5 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub die meisten sind noch on weil sie sich einen Key erhoffen und dann sofort anfangen werden XD
So hab ichs aber auch gemacht xD.

Bis jetzt hab ich keinen schade. Aber BC und WotLK hab ich auch keinen bekommen naja was solls, in nem halben Jahr habens eh alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Liebes Blizzard. Dieses jahr war ich ganz brav und lieb und daher habe ich mir einen betakey verdient. Wen ich keinen bekomme muss leider der weinachtsmann dran glauben. Und das wollt ihr euren kindern doch nicht antun? Oder?! xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Liebes Blizzard. Dieses jahr war ich ganz brav und lieb und daher habe ich mir einen betakey verdient. Wen ich keinen bekomme muss leider der weinachtsmann dran glauben. Und das wollt ihr euren kindern doch nicht antun? Oder?! xD



Wenn nicht join meiner Gruppe xD


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

ich muss erlich sagen irgendwie ist der hype und die keys und das ganze fiebern fast schon spannender als die beta selbst^^ schade das so ein flaire nicht lang anhält und ernüchterung kommen wird^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht join meiner Gruppe xD



Gern xD. Ach und wen ich keinen bekomme schau ich mir morgen die wow nacht an da wird ja hoffentlich viel gezeigt :<

Bevor ichs vergesse wir könnten in deiner gruppe ja alle zum blizzard hauptquatier fahren und nach keys betteln xD


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vorfreude ist eben die schönste Freude.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ja schon toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




this!^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Jedesmal wenn ich die Seite neu lade halte ich kurz den Atem an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich die Seite neu lade halte ich kurz den Atem an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und irgendwann bist du tot. xD Einer weniger mit dem ich mich um nen Key prügeln muss


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute Geburtstag 02.07.1991 und nen betekey wäre das beste geschenk der welt XD


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Geburtstag 02.07.1991 und nen betekey wäre das beste geschenk der welt XD



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU.

Du darfst die Kerzen auf dem emagieneren Kuchen auspusten!

WÜNSCH DIR WAS


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU.
> 
> Du darfst die Kerzen auf dem emagieneren Kuchen auspusten!
> 
> WÜNSCH DIR WAS



BETAKEY xD


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Glückwünsch! Trink nicht so viel aber Feier schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Geburtstag 02.07.1991 und nen betekey wäre das beste geschenk der welt XD









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau das gleiche les ich im Amy-Forum auch xD ... da gehts grad voll ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

herzlichen glühstrumpf ma von mir sorrowrain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> genau das gleiche les ich im Amy-Forum auch xD ... da gehts grad voll ab
> ...



Keine angst hab echt heute GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

WoWler12345 wie wärs mit ner mail an blizz das sie uns mal den acc für die beta freischalten sollten weil wir uns das so sehr wünschen xD


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Keine angst hab echt heute GB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25626456322&sid=1&pageNo=6

guckt mal ins amy forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist da der ulrta hype im gegensatz dazu ist das deutsche forum TOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

ahhh ja hab gerade gegoogelt und bin auf das gestoßen


*World of Warcraft (de) Foren -> Forenübersicht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
lizzard bietet Spielern die Möglichkeit, über die Foren von _World of Warcraft_ zu chatten, Ideen und Meinungen auszutauschen und Feedback abzugeben. *...*
*forum*s.*wow*-europe.com/index.html?sid=3 - Im Cache - Ähnliche
AllgemeinesOff-TopicTodesritterHexenmeisterSchurkePaladinKriegerAnetheronWeitere Ergebnisse von wow-europe.com »
Man Beachte LIZZARD


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Juli 2010)

hassmaske schrieb:


> Ehmmm ihr glaubt doch nicht das jetz blizz sich gezielt leute aussucht oder.
> Es gibt ca. 14 millionen spieler und da gucken sie jetz jeden acc durch wie viel man so am tag spielt oder welche erfolge man schon hat?
> Vllt bekommen spezielle gilden paar einladungen aber ich glaube eher das sie das schon viel früher bekommen haben.
> Das wird alles bestimmt ein programm überlassen der einfach eine bestimmte anzahl an spielern ganz zufällig wählt sonst würden sie ziemlich lange brauchen um zu gucken wer von den rund 14 millionen spielern gut genug dafür ist
> ...



Es sind 11 Millionen Schnuckelchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Millionen sind inaktive Accounts.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Es sind 11 Millionen Schnuckelchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Inaktive kriegen auch invites hab ich gehört^^


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die sprechen mir echt aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]I hope you know Blizz is probably at the very last minute going to say : 

"Techinical difficulties are preventing us from sending out Beta invites at the moment, they should be working and sent out within the next 24 hours. We apoligize for the inconvenience." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wir sind eben chilliger Chenolond


----------



## Tamrac (2. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die sprechen mir echt aus der Seele
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen Tippfehler gefunden: inconvenience heisst doch wohl eher Inkontinenz, oder? :-D


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Weiß wer wie viel Uhr es gerde bei den Ammis ist? Oder muss ich erst meinen alleswisser Google fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

03:55 Uhr ... btw ... 15:55 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (2. Juli 2010)

Der Thread heißt Deadline oO Deadline für wat ?


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*166. Re: 1 More Hour Until Deadline!* 07/01/2010 03:56:41 PM PDT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

CATA SERVERS ARE RESTARTING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]und das ist auch wahr ![/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]der heißt deadline, weil blizz sagte 24std. nach ankündigung gehen die keys raus[/font]


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Also gehen die Freischaltungen jetzt raus?


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Also gehen die Freischaltungen jetzt raus?



keine ahnung ... sobald ich davon was im US forum lese sag ich es euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Okay gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spanneder Moment gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Meine uhr zeigt 01:04 und fad is XD


----------



## Yoh (2. Juli 2010)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen. Bin gespannt auf morgen !


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gerade gedacht ich hab eine Freischaltung bekommen. Keine Ahnung wieso..


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

ihr seid doch alles suchtis...


ach damn bin ja selbst on und meine F5-taste gibt bald den geist auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gedacht ich hab eine Freischaltung bekommen. Keine Ahnung wieso..



warum das ?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Hat so komisch geladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß ich bin Verrückt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alles suchtis...
> 
> 
> ach damn bin ja selbst on und meine F5-taste gibt bald den geist auf
> ...



F5 TASTEN zuverkaufen /w me eine Taste 20g HEUTE muss alles raus greift zu


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

naja ... jedenfalls tut sich da irgendwas ... denn genau zu dieser genannten deadline sind die beta server offline gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

Schland, oh Schland... ach nee Blizz, oh Blizz - rück die keys raaauuus, Blizz, oh Blizz


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme gleich 2 Stück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt wie lange es jetzt dauert mein Gefühl sagt mir das es bald los geht.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

hab grade ne e-mail bekommen










































leider nicht von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

man merkt wir wollen die zeit totschlagen und hoffen^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

ich höre gerade ein paar Lieder von Sido, so überbrückt man schnell die Zeit. ^^


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen key bekommen^^

hab mich auf der website eingeloggt und auf der hauptseite neben mein wotlk steht jetz wow1(ptr) un deathwing schmückt den button ^^


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

beweise oder glaubt dir eh keiner^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> ich hab nen key bekommen^^
> 
> hab mich auf der website eingeloggt und auf der hauptseite neben mein wotlk steht jetz wow1(ptr) un deathwing schmückt den button ^^



Jaja zeig Bild


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

das alle immer so misstrauisch sind moment bild kommt =/


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler ich mache das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Höre irgendwelche Musik auf YouTube.Gerde kommt http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=CZykq4-qtwI&feature=channel aber ist nicht so gu.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> ich hab nen key bekommen^^
> 
> hab mich auf der website eingeloggt und auf der hauptseite neben mein wotlk steht jetz wow1(ptr) un deathwing schmückt den button ^^



FAKE sagen kann mn viel

ich sitz grade in meiner H2 und fahr mit 4 notgeilen weibern in new york rum und treff gleich JAY-Z


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wowler ich mache das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sido ist sowieso der beste Musiker den ich kenne.^^


----------



## Cicer (2. Juli 2010)

Rofl Sorrowrain das is mal so ein fuckin mieser Vergleich 2er tatsachen xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> das alle immer so misstrauisch sind moment bild kommt =/



Ja ich weiß Bild kommt so bald du ein Key hast.

Btw: Das höre ich gerade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ydif1ZCUeM


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Vorallendingen gibt's gar keinen Key. Du wurdest gehackt würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

oder er sucht jetz das bild von den wow-szene typ^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, mein e-mail Programm und KIS mögen Blizzard nicht mehr.
Mail wurde desinfected und als Spam geschreddert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Ich wette er hat photoshop XD


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

so reicht das oder wollt ihr noch mehr ? ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich wette er hat photoshop XD



Ist aber zu dumm es zu benutzen ^^


----------



## immortal15 (2. Juli 2010)

Buttahbrot schrieb:


> Hab schon welche von FtH usw. die Beta zocken sehen, also sind schon welche draußen, aber wöchentlich werden neue Wellen Beta-Keys rausgeschickt also Geduld haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zitat von shmashèr ( ja der von fth ) nein wir haben auch noch keine beta keys aber wir werden ja eh von blizz bevorzugt


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> so reicht das oder wollt ihr noch mehr ? ^^



Ich glaube es trotzdem noch nicht sry.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Fakes erkennt man. Ich denke auch dass das Bild von WoW Szene auch gefakte ist.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> so reicht das oder wollt ihr noch mehr ? ^^



Irgendein Profil als Beweiß reinknallen und dazu nen Installer Screenie den jeder starten kann.

Handfeste Beweiße respekt!


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

dein problem ich weiß das ich einen habe un alle die hier rumflamen fake etc sin doch nur neidisch^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Fakes erkennt man. Ich denke auch dass das Bild von WoW Szene auch gefakte ist.



Deshalb berichtet Vanion auch aus der Beta, hat zwei Videos aufgenommen und nen Live-Stream...


----------



## Doonna (2. Juli 2010)

Sind des dann wieder keys oder läuft des diesmal anders ab ?


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Fakes erkennt man. Ich denke auch dass das Bild von WoW Szene auch gefakte ist.



Nur doof das die auf WoW-Szene schon viel ingame material gezeogt haben xD naja bin pennen bb


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> dein problem ich weiß das ich einen habe un alle die hier rumflamen fake etc sin doch nur neidisch^^



Du hast ein Detail vergessen, auf dem einem Bild ist schwarze Umrandung und auf dem anderen nicht. hmm Oder auch nicht sry


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Das Patchen dauert eh voll ewig. Lade gerde einen Patch runter der ist zwar nur 1,1Gig groß aber der Server gibt nicht viel her -.-.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

jmd ne aktuelle news aus US-forum ??


----------



## Murgul5 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> so reicht das oder wollt ihr noch mehr ? ^^



Die Bilder sehen wirklich echt aus. 1 Uhr 20, Buffed auch geöffnet. Also da kann man nicht sagen "irgend ein Profil"

Wenns war ist dann sei verflucht und viel Spaß in der Beta! xD

Ich bekomm warscheinlich eh keinen ich geh pennen gud nacht!


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ob das heute noch was wird...


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

MHMMMM frage mich grade warum kündigt blizz betakey´s an für gildewettbewerb (EUROPA) wann war das mittwoch und gibt am freitag beta frei wtf wo is da der sinn


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (2. Juli 2010)

sorrow fail....Das ist eine 100% chance auf eine kopie der cata beta.Die andern dürfen hoffen und beten


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Nein keine 100% Chance! Es werden nicht jeden Tag alle freigeschaltet die da mit gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oryxo (2. Juli 2010)

> Man man man, manche mutieren wegen einem Spiel echt zu einem Primaten.



Aha, was bist denn du wenn du kein Primat bist?? Sie sind doch unter uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

yaay 1% is fertig bei meiner leitung dauern die 16 GB bis montag xD


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Lylirra*Blizzard Poster
*593. Re: Cata beta*   07/01/2010 04:34:44 PM PDT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Q u o t e:
It has indeed been 24 hours.​
While 24 hours was simply an estimate, I do understand how easy it can be to lean towards a more literal interpretation. That'll teach me. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

It's important to keep in mind that we're distributing _World of Warcraft: Cataclysm_ beta invites the same way we distributed_StarCraft II_ beta invites. Instead of sending out a beta code via email and requiring the user to flag their own account, we're doing all of that for you. The invitation process is running, but it takes time to flag each account that's eligible. 

Players who opted in and were selected as recipients for this first round of beta invites will likely be informed through Battle.net Account Management sometime today, though, potentially before the invitation email arrives.[/font]


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

BLUEPOST

Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live. Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen. Um sich für Blizzard Entertainment Betatests anzumelden, müsst ihr euch auf eurer Battle.net Accountverwaltungs-Seite unter „Meine Spiele verwalten“ über die „Beta-Profileinstellungen“ ein Beta-Profil erstellen. 

*0. 01/07 Cataclysm-Beta jetzt live* 01.07.2010 01:34:04 PDT


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sido ist sowieso der beste Musiker den ich kenne.^^


Wenn ich sowas lese, könnte ich auf der Stelle kotzen. Sido ist KEIN Musiker. Er schreibt KEINE Lieder selber und hat mit MUSIK rein NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

SCHÖN!! Jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde warten und dann weinen wenn man keinen Key hat. :<


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> BLUEPOST
> 
> Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live. Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen. Um sich für Blizzard Entertainment Betatests anzumelden, müsst ihr euch auf eurer Battle.net Accountverwaltungs-Seite unter „Meine Spiele verwalten" über die „Beta-Profileinstellungen" ein Beta-Profil erstellen.
> 
> *0. 01/07 Cataclysm-Beta jetzt live* 01.07.2010 01:34:04 PDT



das ist doch total alt ... lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> das ist doch total alt ... lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen 
Ich meine diese stelle


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wurde schon wer von euch Freigeschaltet?


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2010)

*Chenolond*
Ist nicht grad die feine Art, einfach nur die Posts zu kopieren, ohne Quellangabe.
Zudem ist es nonsense - lesen kann da jeder.
E-Mail und noch besser battle.net Management (da schneller wie e-mail) kann auch jeder lesen. 

so gn8


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

ja ich wie ich ein paar seiten zuvor schonmal schrieb^^


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Nein ich glaube aber wir bekommen erst morgen


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Verdammt ich bin jetzt Müde und will eigentlich schlafen.


----------



## Astrakiller (2. Juli 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube aber wir bekommen erst morgen



Wenn dann heute im laufe des morgens.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Verdammt ich bin jetzt Müde und will eigentlich schlafen.



SAUF redbull cola kaffee oda rauch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich rauche nicht. Cola ist zu ungesund. Kaffee macht süchtig!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite Cola ist nicht da. Kaffee würde ich vielleicht wen wecken. Aber rauchen tuh ich wirklich nicht.

OH NOEZ http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817256505&sid=3&pageNo=20 Vor letzer Post


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Chenolond*
> Ist nicht grad die feine Art, einfach nur die Posts zu kopieren, ohne Quellangabe.
> Zudem ist es nonsense - lesen kann da jeder.
> E-Mail und noch besser battle.net Management (da schneller wie e-mail) kann auch jeder lesen.
> ...






kennst du wayne ?
Quellenangabe habe ich insofern angegeben, als das ich ein bis zwei posts von mir vorher den link zum forum reingesetzt hab ... und ich glaube nicht das dort soviele deutsche grade drinn lesen ... geschweige denn sich die mühe machen den thread seit über 1,5 std. zu verfolgen und das auf einer anderen Sprache ... Das ist nennt man einen einfachen Datenfluss von Informationen.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

Hört auf zu streiten


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich eine Freischaltung bekommen würde würde ich die ganze Nacht durch machen! Aber das kommt eh nicht also kann ich es getrost sagen.


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

ja ich wollte vor ner stunde off gehen weil ich tot müde war aber jetz hock ich immernoch hier un bin wieder hellwach xD


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

ich lade grade 3.3.5 vl bekomm ich´s ja dann XD


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Bis 22 nach 2 warte ich noch! Dann gehe ich Off.

Ich esse jetzt noch einen Cheesburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (2. Juli 2010)

> Lylirra
> Blizzard Poster
> 07/01/2010 04:34:44 PM PDT
> 
> ...




Also sieht man es eher in der Account verwaltung als die Email kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Also schön Battle.net refreshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

hmm ich weiß nich aber ich glaube wer jetz noch keinen key hat wird vorerst au keinen bekommen denk ma nich das die das manuell rausschicken die werden einmal ne große welle zeitlgiech rausschicken un dann erst wieder ne woche später würde ich jetz mal sagen


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

SUCHTIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

gief grp wowler ..


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Also sieht man es eher in der Account verwaltung als die Email kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



refreshen reicht nich aus musst dich komplett ausloggen un wieder einloggen das du es siehst so war es zumindest bei mir un ne email hab ich gar keine bekommen eben nachgeschaut


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> refreshen reicht nich aus musst dich komplett ausloggen un wieder einloggen das du es siehst so war es zumindest bei mir un ne email hab ich gar keine bekommen eben nachgeschaut



Das is ja grausam.. hab nen authenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heißt also immer schön nümmerchen tippen.. beim 1-2 mal am tag einloggen am tag macht das ja nix aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ständig is das nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> refreshen reicht nich aus musst dich komplett ausloggen un wieder einloggen das du es siehst so war es zumindest bei mir un ne email hab ich gar keine bekommen eben nachgeschaut



Sry du bist so einer von der Sorte die ich überhaupt ich nicht ab kann, du kannst dich ruhig freuen, dass du ein Key hast, aber hör auf es bei jedem Post einem unter die Nase zu reiben und dann auch noch sagen ich denke ihr bekommt keinen mehr.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

wowler du wolltest doch ne grp machen^^..lad mich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> gief grp wowler ..



Gehe auf meine Mybuffed-Seite und trete bei.


----------



## Nifalas (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sry du bist so einer von der Sorte die ich überhaupt ich nicht ab kann, du kannst dich ruhig freuen, dass du ein Key hast, aber hör auf es bei jedem Post einem unter die Nase zu reiben und dann auch noch sagen ich denke ihr bekommt keinen mehr.



dich zwingt keiner mich zu mögen un wenn dir nich passt was ich schreibe dann ignoriere es doch un ich habe nie behauptet das ihr gar keine mehr bekommt aber nya deine sicht der dinge bin nich so der typ der lust hat sich zu streiten wegen jeder banalen sache also tut mir leid wenn ich dich störe ich versuche mich zu bessern =)


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Nifalas schrieb:


> refreshen reicht nich aus musst dich komplett ausloggen un wieder einloggen das du es siehst so war es zumindest bei mir un ne email hab ich gar keine bekommen eben nachgeschaut



kannst uns ja die Installer exe per email schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find nichts über google ... machste das wenn ich dir meine adresse gebe ?


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

Sind die Betas jetzt rausgeschickt?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja sind sie aber könnnen noch welche kommen..

Man jetzt könnt ich heulen ;< den ganzen Tag drauf gewartet und gefreut aber jetzt nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juli 2010)

1...2...3 ob du ausgewählt wurdest oder nicht verrät dir gleich das licht


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Jemand von Euch dabei?


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Sind die Betas jetzt rausgeschickt?



Lylirra, ein CM ausm Amy Forum schreibt das sie dabei sind sie zu verschicken ... es kann aber noch dauern bis sie fertig sind ... die müssen ja schließlich jeden acc. einzeln für die Beta flaggen ( makieren )


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gern einmal eine Beta Einladung bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> Lylirra, ein CM ausm Amy Forum schreibt das sie dabei sind sie zu verschicken ... es kann aber noch dauern bis sie fertig sind ... die müssen ja schließlich jeden acc. einzeln für die Beta flaggen ( makieren )



Das macht ein Programm.
Denkst du die Flaggen einzeln 1000-??? Accounts?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Keiner einen Key? von 36 Mitglieder Buffed User scheinen wohl Pech zu haben.


----------



## Olaf20041974 (2. Juli 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, die europäische Beta wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche beginnen (vermutlich spätestens Montag?). Es werden auch viele Keys verlost, und zwar im Wochenrhytmus. So habe ich es jedenfalls gelesen. Es werden wohl die Keys nicht auf einmal verlost.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab bisjetzt auchnoch nichts bekommen.. ich will wenigstens 1x ne Beta mitmachen.. hatte schon bei der Wrath of the Lich King Beta kein Glück, und von der BC-beta wusste ich damals irgendwie nichts 

Naja.. ich werd noch bis ~4Uhr Aufmerksam den Thread hier und https://forums.wow-e...sid=3&pageNo=21 verfolgen und weiter hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

So ich warte jetzt noch 5 min, dann hack ich buffed und hol mir Susannes Einladung!


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das macht ein Programm.
> Denkst du die Flaggen einzeln 1000-??? Accounts?




*3. Re: When are the Beta Invites Going Out?* 07/01/2010 04:43:08 PM PDT
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             The first round of _World of Warcraft: Cataclysm_ beta invites are still being processed, Solous, and will likely be sent out within the next day or so. I touched a bit more on this topic here: 

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25626285604&sid=1&pageNo=30#593 
Q u o t e:
It's important to keep in mind that we're distributing World of Warcraft: Cataclysm beta invites the same way we distributed StarCraft II beta invites. Instead of sending out a beta code via email and requiring the user to flag their own account, we're doing all of that for you. The invitation process is running, but it takes time to flag each account that's eligible. 

Players who opted in and were selected as recipients for this first round of beta invites will likely be informed through Battle.net Account Management sometime today, though, potentially before the invitation email arrives.​
To my knowledge, this first round should also include beta invites for Dell Beta club members.  [ Post edited by Lylirra ]













Quelle : http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25626046443&sid=1


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Weils sonst nirgends rein passt und vielleicht die Wartezeit etwas versüßt:

Habe eine Antwort auf mein Ticket ( bevor die flames anfangen wegen Zeitverschwendung und so, war kein ticket im GM Bereich, also laut Kategorie nicht dringend und bedarft keiner sofortigen Hilfe eines GMs ingame)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> still being processed, Solous,



Ich denke das wolltest du damit verdeutlichen.. Solous, also einzeln.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Was meint ihr wann alle Freischaltungen für Heute verschickt wurden?


----------



## Astrakiller (2. Juli 2010)

Im US Beta forum sind schon die ersten "Beta Leute".. Also die,die nicht bei der Alpha dabei waren.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Im DE Forum auch http://forums.wow-eu...sid=3&pageNo=22

Sorry verlesen..

Gerde alle am neuladen der Acc verwaltung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Ein neuer Bluepost ausm Amy Forum:


*701. Re: Cata beta* 07/01/2010 05:29:54 PM PDT
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q u o t e:
In any case, could we just get 1 last clarification: Waves. One every week? Or one every several?​
There's not currently a set interval for when additional invites will be sent out. Our goal is to create the best testing environment possible, though, so we'll issue more invites as the need for a larger beta population grows. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Heißt soviel wie, als das es nicht feststeht ob die nachkommenden Beta-Einladungswellen einen bestimmten Interval haben also jede Woche eine Welle z.B ... Sie haben es noch nicht festgelegt ...


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Gut dann hab ich jeden Tag eine chance <3


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Tipp bei langer Weile vom Warten:

Irgendnen Film schauen, z.B. Battle Royal & Battle Royal - Requiem (aka. Battle Royal 2), Hollow Man 1 + 2 (Wobei der zweite Teil voll schlecht war c.O) oder Chicken Little 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auf http://z0r.de rumstreunen, so wie ich grad.. Gibt dort sehr lustige Flash-Videos^^


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr was ich schon immer mal hier schreiben wollte?

*>>>>Habe einen Beta inv bekommen!<<<<*
*
*
*
*


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

stimtm das auch toxxical? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/1852 	<<< so sitzen wohl grad viele da und warten.





und hier die die einen zugang haben: http://z0r.de/44


----------



## Astrakiller (2. Juli 2010)

Attention whore! Screen or it didnt happen!


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> und hier die die einen zugang haben: http://z0r.de/44



Wenn ich nen Zugang hätte, würd ich eher so abgehen: http://z0r.de/1719


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

Guze schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Zugang hätte, würd ich eher so abgehen: http://z0r.de/1719



OK der punkt geht an dich der war wirklich besser ;P


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/2084




epic


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

neue breichte: einige wow-spieler haben den Beta-Hype nicht ganz verkraftet! quelle: http://z0r.de/422


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das einige so auf den refreshbutton hämmern: http://z0r.de/1738




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Balaur? Das is echt epic xD


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/2084
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey goethes erben ist gar nicht mal so übel ;P


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Was ist rot und stinkt nach blauer Farbe?

(markieren)
*|rote Farbe|*


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

erste verärgerte wowler gehen bereits auf die barikaden! http://z0r.de/213


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, wenn heud keine wieteren beta-Invites rausgehen, passiert bei einigen sowas: http://z0r.de/1764
mit passendem text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

und activisionchef ist happy über den riesen andrang und seine aktien steigen http://z0r.de/1450


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

weiterer Beta-Invite ging raus und Spieler freut sich Tierisch darüber: http://z0r.de/1776


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/1800 ein weiterer spieler der es selbst noch gar nicht fassen kann das er auserwählt wurde..

btw wenn wir weitermachen wird der treat bald geschlossen^^


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/334


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub auch, leider  (auch wenn's höllischen Spaß macht^^)

Naja.. mal ne Frage...

Wenn ich im WoW-Forum was schreiben will, kommt seid geraumer Zeit immer folgendes: "*Ungültiger Zugriff*"
Weiß jmd wieso, bzw. woran das liegen könnte? Bei meiner Freundin isset genau das selbe Problem..


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/438 erste gilde bereits auch schon in voller freude über beta einladungen!


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

vielleicht willste im beta forum schreiben? ansonsten kein plan scheint aber einigen mittlerweile so zu gehen.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, einer geht noch.. dann hör ich aber auch auf und behalte den rest für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar Muskel-Taddäus bekam nen Beta-Invite und dreht nun völlig durch: http://z0r.de/1819 Auch seine Gilde bekam einen Invite: http://z0r.de/1820

&#8364;: Ne Balaur, im Realmforum - Kargath und Cataclysm-Forum.. wobei das auch in anderen Foren der Fall is >,<

&#8364;2: Mittlerweile wieder jmd nen Invite bekommen oder immernoch am Verzweifeln?


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/1507 ein weiterer der gerade eben seine einladung bekam..


ich mag gar nicht aufhören ;P morgen werden doch eh 50 neue beta treats erstellt hier ^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Der is geil xD - Mmmh.. bei mir hat sich nochnichts weiter getan, und im WoW-Forum is auch noch tote Hose


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/2003 und wieder ein user der nicht darauf klar kam.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Und wieder schlugen Accounthacker zu und hackten den Account einer WoW-Anfängerin: http://z0r.de/1849

Ja, ich kann auch nur schwer aufhören zu z0r'n ;|


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/898 bilder von den hackern sogar bereits aufgetaucht


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

oh mein gott verärgerte wow spieler fingen schon an die blizz-zentrale zu belagern.. http://z0r.de/1576


doch einsatzkräfte scheinen machtlos http://z0r.de/810


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Das kannte ich noch garnicht c.O .. geil xD

Bei mir hat sich immernochnix ergeben.. ich denk das wird vor heud Abend nichtsmehr mit weiteren Invites


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

oh es wurde gesichtet das jemand blizz retten wird http://z0r.de/330 somit sind weitere beta einladungen gesichert http://z0r.de/336


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

schon alle am schlafen? dann passt auf das euch nicht soetwas passiert >>> http://z0r.de/365


----------



## Azuran (2. Juli 2010)

WoW is ne droge , wie der frosch beweisen kann http://z0r.de/372


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

So.. ich hau mich nu glaub ich auch hin und schau n Anime weiter.. und zum Ausklang der Ronald McDonald wenn er mal nich für McDonalds auftreten muss http://z0r.de/1964

Ich wünsch dem rest der noch da is viel Erfolg beim Battle.net refreshn und auf das ihr ein Invite bekommt! *Hoch die Gläser*


----------



## Turican (2. Juli 2010)

Kinder bekommen kein Zugang.


----------



## Azuran (2. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Kinder bekommen kein Zugang.



Du also auch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja wünsch euch allen glück.... hau mich nun auch hin gn8


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

kinder um die uhrzeit is gut ;P nein werd mich auch mal verabschieden.. und wer keinen beta zugang bekommt genießt das wm spiel am samstag http://z0r.de/434


gn8 @ all


----------



## Zwirbel (2. Juli 2010)

da das deutsche beta forum noch so aussieht wie gestern, schätze ich die einladungen sind noch nicht raus :-(


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Doch die Einladungen müssen anscheinend raus sein. Habe in meinem battle.net nun Cata Beta und lade gerade dein 2,2GB großen Client herunter. Bin selber verwundert das noch niemand anderes etwas dazu sagt, vielleicht ist es auch einfach noch zu früh


----------



## cortez338 (2. Juli 2010)

jo die Beta Keys sind rausbzw EInladungen sind ja keine keys ^^


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> jo die Beta Keys sind rausbzw EInladungen sind ja keine keys ^^



meine ich ja auch^^


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal mein Battle.net als beweiß^^

http://yfrog.com/jubetajp


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine key bekommen


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Die EU Beta Invites sind raus! Hat noch wer eine Einladung

so hier ein besseres bild meines Battle.net:

http://yfrog.com/jubetajp

hier nochmal der beweiß das es sich , selbst wenn dort PTR1 steht, es sich um die Beta handelt

http://yfrog.com/izbeta2bp


----------



## onkelzfan (2. Juli 2010)

Bekommt man auch eine Mail, oder nur den neuen Eintrag im Battlenet?

MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## Jeyfk (2. Juli 2010)

Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Bekommt man auch eine Mail, oder nur den neuen Eintrag im Battlenet?
> 
> MfG der Onkelzfan



du bekommst ne mail das du freigeschalten wurdest und bitte mal ins bnet schauen sollst^^


----------



## onkelzfan (2. Juli 2010)

Ah ok, danke.


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich jetzt in eine ecke setzen und weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

besteht jetzt noch die Möglichkeit, für Cataclysm freigeschaltet zu werden? Also auch, wenn schon andere freigeschaltet wurden?


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Jo aber erst in 1-2 wochen, solange die beta shows angucken jeden tag fleißig alles aufessen und beten!


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2010)

Logie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besteht jetzt noch die Möglichkeit, für Cataclysm freigeschaltet zu werden? Also auch, wenn schon andere freigeschaltet wurden?



ja xD du kannst bis glaub eine woche vor beta ende invs bekommen^^ so wars zumindest bei wotlk^^


----------



## Logie (2. Juli 2010)

Okay. Aber geht es auch z.B das manche jetzt freigeschaltet sind, aber z.B man selber auch ausgewählt wurde, aber erst z.B heute Abend freigeschaltet wird?


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nichtl, die werden nur in Wellen frei geschlaten das buffed team hat nun auch seine keys..


----------



## Renox110 (2. Juli 2010)

Quelle bitte.


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Juli 2010)

lol_ok schrieb:


> Klar, und in der Wotlk Beta konnte man nur bis 72 leveln weil 42.
> 
> 
> WTF hat BLizz davon nur zwei lvl freizugeben? Damit ist der Sinn der Beta verfehlt



ruhig Brauner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In jeder Beta wurde das bis jetzt so gehandhabt..Stück für Stück wurde die lvl Grenze nach oben geschraubt.

Nicht immer gleich wettern,wenn man bis jetzt keine Beta mit gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

wie quelle^^ es ist mein battle.net, was wollt ihr denn noch sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe oben nochmal ein besseres bild eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeneus (2. Juli 2010)

hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /


----------



## Xantho (2. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin, 

ich kann es bestätigen, habe
mich vorhin im Battlenet eingeloggt. 
Man hat neben dem Wotlk Cover nun ein weiteres
Cover (Cata). 
Wenn man auf das Cover klickt kann man sich den Client
runterladen und 3 Chars kopieren. 

Der EU-Server heisst Mekkatorque (PvE)

Würde ja gerne ein Bild anhängen aber das is mir gerade etwas
zu aufwendig vom IPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Xantho


----------



## Xantho (2. Juli 2010)

Doch da steht Beta Klick mal auf das Cover.
Da müssten dann irgendwo am Cover Beta stehen.


----------



## Laeneus (2. Juli 2010)

uiiii, wenn das so ist , GZ zum inv! muss schnell selber schauen^^


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /



ja sieht komisch aus, geb ich zu, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Xantho schrieb:


> Man hat neben dem Wotlk Cover nun ein weiteres
> Cover (Cata).
> Wenn man auf das Cover klickt kann man sich den Client
> runterladen und 3 Chars kopieren.
> ...



genauso ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## convisions (2. Juli 2010)

FAKE...

Beta´s werden im Battle.net als BETA gekennzeichnet.
Diejenigen, die Starcraft II in der Beta gezockt haben werden wissen, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Siehe: http://yfrog.com/mcsc2betaj


----------



## cortez338 (2. Juli 2010)

Als in Amerika wurden die keys 24 h lang verschickt und soweit ich weiß haben die bei uns heute Nacht angefangen als besteht durchaus noch eine Chance


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /



Hier nochmal für alle die die misstrauisch sind, da an der Packung steht Beta:

http://yfrog.com/izbeta2bp


----------



## Sliverslash (2. Juli 2010)

convisions schrieb:


> FAKE...
> 
> Beta´s werden im Battle.net als BETA gekennzeichnet.
> Diejenigen, die Starcraft II in der Beta gezockt haben werden wissen, was ich meine
> ...






+ PTR= Patch Test Realm und Cata is ja eigentlich kein Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit ok is so steht PTR drauf hier der Beweis ^^


http://www.wowszene.de/news.php


----------



## Nubien (2. Juli 2010)

Schade, bei wotlk hatte ich nen key diesmal hats dann wohl nicht geklappt.


----------



## Logie (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Als in Amerika wurden die keys 24 h lang verschickt und soweit ich weiß haben die bei uns heute Nacht angefangen als besteht durchaus noch eine Chance



Wenn nicht, es gibt ja auch noch andere Wochen...oder?


----------



## Pounze (2. Juli 2010)

Waynetrain arrived...


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Korrekt.
Also nicht aufgeben, es gibt noch genug Chancen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeAtH_LeEcH (2. Juli 2010)

Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O 


Naja und der Downloader von Cataclysm im Hintergrund is eh nur der von der Alpha die sich jeder runter konnte.

Du könntest nur eine Einladung bekommen haben wenn du schon bei der Friends&Family Aplha dabei warst also die richtige und nich die ausm Inet, sonst ist nämlich noch von keinem aus der EU bekannt das er Freigeschalten wurde außer die die schon die Alpha hatten die bekommen automatisch die Beta Erweiterung.


----------



## bzzzu (2. Juli 2010)

Mal ne Frage: bekommt man denn ne e-mail, wenn man für die Beta freigeschalten wurde, oder muss man jetz jeden Tag extra im Battle.net nachgucken gehn?


----------



## cortez338 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja ab jetzt werden jede Woche keys verschickt


----------



## Sliverslash (2. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O
> 
> 
> Naja und der Downloader von Cataclysm im Hintergrund is eh nur der von der Alpha die sich jeder runter konnte.






Ahja http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15469/WoW-Cataclysm-Der-Beta-Test-ist-gestartet-Keys-der-ersten-Welle-sind-versandt


----------



## Nubien (2. Juli 2010)

buffed hats grad bestätigt


----------



## Thefreakyone (2. Juli 2010)

Buffed hats bestätigt aber es is von Blizz nochnix da.. doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Ja ab jetzt werden jede Woche keys verschickt



Wird das jeden Montag sein?


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O
> 
> 
> Naja und der Downloader von Cataclysm im Hintergrund is eh nur der von der Alpha die sich jeder runter konnte.




XD also der eine account sieht aus wie Burning Crusade weil ich ihn nur bis Burning Crusade aktualisiert habe und nein es sind ZWEI Wow accounts, der eine (WOTLK) is mein Ursprünglicher gewesen und jeder neue WoW Account heißt dann WoW1,WoW2 usw. und das Bild zeigt dann halt wie weit die Accounts jeweils aktualisiert sind


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Logie schrieb:


> Wird das jeden Montag sein?



Das kann keiner sagen, einfach alle paar Tage den B-net Acc überprüfen.


----------



## cortez338 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal eher jeder Donnerstag/Freitag


----------



## Nubien (2. Juli 2010)

doch es ist bestätigt leute


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher jeder Donnerstag/Freitag



Das sind ja alles nur spekulationen.
Wir werden es sehen (oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: bekommt man denn ne e-mail, wenn man für die Beta freigeschalten wurde, oder muss man jetz jeden Tag extra im Battle.net nachgucken gehn?



also an sich wird überall gesagt das man ne mail bekommt und in sein battle.net schauen soll. ich z.b habe keine mail bekommen bzw noch nicht bekommen, was ich auch erst etwas merkwürdig fand


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O
> 
> 
> Naja und der Downloader von Cataclysm im Hintergrund is eh nur der von der Alpha die sich jeder runter konnte.
> ...



und nein ich war auch nicht in der Alpha...


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Ja ab jetzt werden jede Woche keys verschickt



sry aber zur Zeit ist das noch völliger quatsch ... ein bis zwei seiten hiervor hab ich es schonmal von einem Blauen reingepostet, wo drinne steht das es nicht sicher ist, das die wellen wöchentlich kommen, sondern BLizzard nach eigenem Ermessen nachstockt.


----------



## bzzzu (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> also an sich wird überall gesagt das man ne mail bekommt und in sein battle.net schauen soll. ich z.b habe keine mail bekommen bzw noch nicht bekommen, was ich auch erst etwas merkwürdig fand


Ah, ok, danke dir.


----------



## Gerrit-Dalvengyr (2. Juli 2010)

Kann es auch bestätigen.
Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut: keine E-Mail erhalten, aber im Battle.net wars freigeschaltet.
Wird wohl so gehandhabt, damit nicht noch mehr Leute ihre Accounts wegen Betrügern verlieren.


----------



## Knallkörper (2. Juli 2010)

wir sehen uns auf Mekkatorque!


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

jop, es geht los!

Keine e-mail, man muss nur in seinen Battlenet Acc schauen.
Ich ziehe grad nen gut 15GB testclient und hab auch schon nen Char kopiert. 

Also kein fake, Cata Beta beginnt!


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

können wir ja nachher ne Worgen oder Goblin Gruppe machen XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Schade, bei mir is nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, abwarten. Kommen ja noch mehrere Wellen.


----------



## monthy (2. Juli 2010)

Und wer hat mal wieder kein glück?

ICH. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade. Dann muss ich wohl weiter warten.

Mfg


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (2. Juli 2010)

monthy schrieb:


> Und wer hat mal wieder kein glück?
> 
> ICH.
> 
> ...



Ach, mach' Dir nichts daraus. Bist (leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nicht allein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Armer Monthy, ich drück dir die Daumen für den 2. invite!

OOOOHman warum bin ich auf einmal aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd mal schnell den Hamster im PC füttern, download mit 600kb das kann ja noch etwas dauern^^


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juli 2010)

Ein dickes GZ an alle die einen Key bekommen haben :O *aucheinenwillgrml*


----------



## Airidis (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das Bild auch. Heisst das nun , dass ich einen Invite hab.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Einfach mal anklicken, dann stand da irgendwo Schlüssel: Beta client, Ende: Beta ende.
Dann konnte man sich von dort weiter hangeln zur Char copie oder vorgefertigten Char erstellen. Und ein link zum testclient download war auch dort


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Airidis schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bild auch. Heisst das nun , dass ich einen Invite hab.



dem sollte so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ


----------



## Airidis (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> dem sollte so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann sollte ich heute vieleicht auch noch 'nen Lottoschein ausfüllen.  Freue mich schon auf den Test.  Ich werde dann also die Wurst und Noob Fraktion vertreten ;-)


----------



## Kizna (2. Juli 2010)

Zudem würde ich nicht den Briefkasten sondern Euren WoW-Account überprüfen. Die Glücklichen der ersten Welle haben keine Benachrichtung gekriegt. Bei Eurem Battle-Net Account steht jetzt neben den anderen Spielen auch noch einmal "PTR 2" mit dem Kopf von Deathwing.


----------



## Rasgaar (2. Juli 2010)

Ich geh heute einen Monat in Urlaub, wetten ich krieg nen Beta invite?
Murphys Law inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man bloß soviel Glück haben?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (2. Juli 2010)

die beta-tests ist für Amerika verfügbar -.-
eu kommt noch...


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich hab ich bei der nächsten Welle mehr Glück ._.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Juli 2010)

lol_ok schrieb:


> Klar, und in der Wotlk Beta konnte man nur bis 72 leveln weil 42.
> 
> 
> WTF hat BLizz davon nur zwei lvl freizugeben? Damit ist der Sinn der Beta verfehlt




btw man konnte seit beginn der alpha nur bis 72 lvln, allgeimein is der changelog seit 2monaten gleich^^


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Nein, EU-Invites sind raus bzw. werden verschickt. Buffed.de hat einen zum Beispiel.
Wer bis jetzt keinen hat muss aufs nächste mal hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Sorge, am Ende wird eh jeder zweite in der Beta spielen, immer dran denken, dass Blizzard die Betas zum hypen nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, EU-Invites sind raus bzw. werden verschickt. Buffed.de hat einen zum Beispiel.
> Wer bis jetzt keinen hat muss aufs nächste mal hoffen
> 
> 
> ...




so siehts aus ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Es stimmt wirklich 90 % von euch dürfte gar keinen Invite habe, ich denke die meisten von euch "Gewinnern" wissen gar nicht, dass eine Beta zum Fehler suchen gemacht ist und nicht um alles zu spielen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es stimmt wirklich 90 % von euch dürfte gar keinen Invite habe, ich denke die meisten von euch "Gewinnern" wissen gar nicht, dass eine Beta zum Fehler suchen gemacht ist und nicht um alles zu spielen.



Naja, und nu? Blizzard verschickt die Invites ja mehr oder weniger zufällig, da können sie nicht vorher erst jeden Spieler fragen, ob er auch wirklich nach Bugs sucht. Und ich bin mir sicher, die Mehrheit wird, falls sie einen Bug bemerken, den auch melden.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> die beta-tests ist für Amerika verfügbar -.-
> eu kommt noch...



Du solltest dich vielleicht nochmal genauer Informieren.


----------



## CooolT (2. Juli 2010)

Schon 5 Jahre am WoW zocken und noch zu keinem der Addons nen Key bekommen.... 

Echt beschissen^^


Gruß


----------



## Dablo (2. Juli 2010)

weiss jemand wann die nächsten beta wellen rausgeschickt werden?


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe davon aus, dass in 1 - 2 Wochen die nächsten kommen, je nach Serverkapazität und Testfokus. Einfach geduldig sein, wird schon schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (2. Juli 2010)

Wäre jemand eventuell so nett und könnte mir den downloader von client schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Würd ihn mir gern aufm Rechner installieren.


----------



## Chaotig (2. Juli 2010)

die beta schätz ich wird eh so um die 6 monate dauern wie bisher immer^^ was auf mehr als genug chancen schliessen lässt um den zugang zu bekommen erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und öhm was bringts dir den clieneten draufzuballern ohne inv? :O is ja nich gesagt das man nen inv bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 davon mal abgesehn kannste den bestimmt shon i wo im netz saugen^^ da schwirt glaub sogar schon seit geraumer zeit der alpha client rum^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

am besten lädt man ihn sich von einer chinesischen seite runter. Da sind dann noch ein paar kostenlose extras dabei


----------



## Polchen (2. Juli 2010)

Mist...wieder nix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Chaotig schrieb:


> die beta schätz ich wird eh so um die 6 monate dauern wie bisher immer^^ was auf mehr als genug chancen schliessen lässt um den zugang zu bekommen erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein halbes Jahr !? Oo  Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## giorgios1993 (2. Juli 2010)

Muss man unbedingt mehr als 20 b frei haben um nen key zu kriegen ?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Muss man unbedingt mehr als 20 b frei haben um nen key zu kriegen ?


mehr als 20 bit dürfens schon sein


----------



## Graugon (2. Juli 2010)

So ne Kacke^^, der key hätte echt dick Kohle gberacht bei den ganzen WoW Suchtis hier. xD


----------



## giorgios1993 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich mein 20 GB * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Ich mein 20 GB *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich denk mal schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed meint zwar der beta client sei nur 2,2 GB groß, das kann aber auch einfach nur ein fehler sein.

Und mal ehrlich, so schwer isses ja nicht 20 GB freien speicher zu besorgen :-P einfach mal den Ordner mit illegal heruntergeladenen Filmen löschen und dann passt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nicht ab und zu aufräumt passt eben nix mehr rein


----------



## Renox110 (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> wie quelle^^ es ist mein battle.net, was wollt ihr denn noch sehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tja gerade wars noch nicht drinnen.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ja, ich denk mal schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also am anfang stand dort 15,3GB oder so, der grundclient ist 2,2gb groß und dann springt der backgrund downloder an.
Da heisst es bei mir aktuell noch ca.30min dann fertig. Ich bin mal gespannt ob der server dann auch wirklich schon on ist^^


----------



## ziwsii (2. Juli 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wo das steht ob man invitet ist?


----------



## Da-Pusher (2. Juli 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> So ne Kacke^^, der key hätte echt dick Kohle gberacht bei den ganzen WoW Suchtis hier. xD



fail es gibt keinen Key, der Client wird wird dem Account zugefügt


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo das steht ob man invitet ist?



Lies doch bitte einfach mal die ersten post´s.
Wenn du in deinen battlenet acc gehst, ist da ein link für die Cata Beta.

Ach und ES GIBT KEINE EMAIL BENACHRICHTIGUNG! Fallt nicht auf irgendwelche mails rein!


----------



## Rosibarth (2. Juli 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Wenn man in den Genuß kommt die beta zu testen muss man 
beim release trotzdem von vorne wieder anfangen, oder?

Bitte net flamen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (2. Juli 2010)

Rosibarth schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Wenn man in den Genuß kommt die beta zu testen muss man
> beim release trotzdem von vorne wieder anfangen, oder?
> ...



ja  musst du
du testest das spiel ja nur


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Rosibarth schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Wenn man in den Genuß kommt die beta zu testen muss man
> beim release trotzdem von vorne wieder anfangen, oder?
> ...



Ja..


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Rosibarth schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Wenn man in den Genuß kommt die beta zu testen muss man
> beim release trotzdem von vorne wieder anfangen, oder?
> ...



Klar musst du von vorn beginnen. Mit dem "vorteil" das du einiges schon kennst


----------



## hoggier123 (2. Juli 2010)

Kriegt man auch noch irgendwann ein Key wenn man sich erst gestern angemeldet hat?


----------



## hoggier123 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, dass man freigeschaltet wird aber Key ist einfach eine Angewohnheit.^^


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

hoggier123 schrieb:


> Kriegt man auch noch irgendwann ein Key wenn man sich erst gestern angemeldet hat?



Mit Glück ja. Aber wie schon gesagt es wird keine keys geben, dein Acc wird einfach nur für die Beta freigeschaltet.


----------



## dudubaum (2. Juli 2010)

ich sag nur gz und ich awrte weiter^^


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Und für inaktive accs gibt es bestimmt auch keinen was? Auch wenn man sich Angemeldet hat?


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Joa, wer ausgewählt wird ist "Zufall". Anmeldungsdatum spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## Graugon (2. Juli 2010)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> fail es gibt keinen Key, der Client wird wird dem Account zugefügt



Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg !


----------



## Rosibarth (2. Juli 2010)

Ach dann warte ich ab, hab auch noch paar twinks, die Spaß machen...

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## nôx (2. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Kanns auch nur bestätigen...

http://yfrog.com/1sbetaqtp

*freu* bin scho gespannt auf CATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LG
nôx


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich frag mich ja grade, wieso bei dir dort auch BC angezeigt wird Oo

Edit: Hat sich durch ein wenig lesen im thread erledigt. ;D


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon Fragen gestellt werden...
Ich geh mal davon aus, daß wenn ich z.B. nen Char von Proudmoore auf den beta-Realm transe, dieser Char dann nich nebenbei noch auf Proudmoore gespielt werden kann, oder irre ich mich da?
Und wenn's so ist, kann man den Char dann auch hin und her transen z.B. für Raids? Oder bleibt der dann bis zum Ende der Tests auf dem beta-Realm gebunden?


----------



## ZerocxVII (2. Juli 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Wenn schon Fragen gestellt werden...
> Ich geh mal davon aus, daß wenn ich z.B. nen Char von Proudmoore auf den beta-Realm transe, dieser Char dann nich nebenbei noch auf Proudmoore gespielt werden kann, oder irre ich mich da?
> Und wenn's so ist, kann man den Char dann auch hin und her transen z.B. für Raids? Oder bleibt der dann bis zum Ende der Tests auf dem beta-Realm gebunden?



Der Char wird kopiert so wie aufm Testserver


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Du kopierst den Charakter bloß, du verschiebst ihn nicht.
Die beiden sind dann voneinander unabhängig.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich ja grade, wieso bei dir dort auch BC angezeigt wird Oo



warum nicht(mal davon abgesehen, dass das dort classic und nicht BC ist)? bei mir wird classic, BC und WOTLK angezeigt.. einfach weil ich 3 wow accounts auf dem battle.net account drauf hab.. einmal classic testversion, einmal classic&BC gekauft als zweitaccount und einmal classic/bc/wotlk gekauft als main account.

Nachdenken-->posten

http://i45.tinypic.com/b6f4p2.jpg


----------



## Fanto-WW (2. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir stimmt das mit dem PTR1 nicht, bei mir ist das der normale Testserver von WOTLK

Beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Juhu noch 12 min dan gehts ans fleißige bug reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Btw sollen wir ne buffed gilde aufmachen? Für die instanzen und raids die so kommen. (Mein erster Beta invite seit 5 jahren..)


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich ja grade, wieso bei dir dort auch BC angezeigt wird Oo



Da ich in meinem Battle.Net nen zweiten wow account eingebunden habe und dieser ist nur bis Burning crusade erweitert, hätte ich ihn nur bis classic erweitert wäre dort das classic bild zu sehen


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja ne echte download orgie. Grundclient und backgrund downloader sind durch, erstes gespanntes einlogen.., und nun wird weiter hoch gepatcht. Erster happen ist jetzt 131 mb groß, Bin mal gespannt was danach kommt^^


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne echte download orgie. Grundclient und backgrund downloader sind durch, erstes gespanntes einlogen.., und nun wird weiter hoch gepatcht. Erster happen ist jetzt 131 mb groß, Bin mal gespannt was danach kommt^^



Falls es dich wirklich interessiert , stell dich drauf ein ewig viele patches laden zu müssen , ich lade seitdem ich heute morgen thread erfasst habe, sobald die 2,2gb runtergeladen sind kamen 5 patches a 160-300gb groß, dann dachte ich es ist endlich vorbei und nun lädt er den nächsten patch der 1,1Gb groß ist. *seuftz* das dauert also ewig^^


----------



## Fanto-WW (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Falls es dich wirklich interessiert , stell dich drauf ein ewig viele patches laden zu müssen , ich lade seitdem ich heute morgen thread erfasst habe, sobald die 2,2gb runtergeladen sind kamen 5 patches a 160-300gb groß, dann dachte ich es ist endlich vorbei und nun lädt er den nächsten patch der 1,1Gb groß ist. *seuftz* das dauert also ewig^^




*gg* GB mit MB verwechselt?^^


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

OI.., so in der art hab ich es mir auch vorgestellt^^ naja was solls, wird schon irgendwann fertig


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> *gg* GB mit MB verwechselt?^^



upps^^ stimmt^^ aber der atm patch bei mir ist aber wirklich 1,1GB groß ~.~


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

So jetzt noch patchen und ich kann rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..Was spielt ihr den so zuerst?


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

schade da wollt ich grad mal die allerersten patchnotes von 4.0.0 schubidu nach 4.0.0 schwipdiewap posten, leider lassen die sich nicht aus dem Fenster kopieren^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> So jetzt noch patchen und ich kann rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde auf nächste Woche hoffen und dann mal die Worgen ausprobieren.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> schade da wollt ich grad mal die allerersten patchnotes von 4.0.0 schubidu nach 4.0.0 schwipdiewap posten, leider lassen die sich nicht aus dem Fenster kopieren^^



meinst du diese patchnotes?

Allgemein
- Das Arathihochland, die Verwüsteten Lande, Dun Morogh, der Wald
 von Elwynn, Loch Modan, Nordhain und Westfall sind zum Testen
 bereit.
- Die Quest-Karten mehrerer Zonen wurden integriert.
- Die Stufenreichweite von Gilneas und den Verlorenen Inseln wird
 derzeit leicht angepasst. Die Stufen von Kreaturen, Quests und
 Questbelohnungen werden insgesamt angepasst, sodass Spieler die
 Quests dieser Zonen mit etwa Stufe 12 abschließen. Weitere
 Feinabstimmungen werden in zukünftigen Patches folgen.

Dungeons & Schlachtzüge
- Schwarzfelshöhlen: Teleportations-NSCs in Sturmwind, Orgrimmar und
 Dalaran können Spieler nun zu diesem Dungeon teleportieren,
 einschließlich Spieler in Geistform.

Klassen
- Jäger sollten nun auf Stufe 1 mit einem Begleiter starten.

Benutzerinterface
- Die Möglichkeit, Add-ons von Drittanbietern zu nutzen, wurde in
 der Testumgebung zeitweise deaktiviert.

Fehlerbehebungen
- Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den bestimmte NSCs für Goblins
 und Worgen als neutrale Fraktion dargestellt wurden.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

jop die mein ich.., war ich zu blöd für copy&past^^ *rotwerd*


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> jop die mein ich.., war ich zu blöd für copy&past^^ *rotwerd*



nein nein, du hattest ja recht das man die nicht aus dem fenster kopieren kann, ich hab sie einfach aus dem wow beta ordner dort ist ein dokument namens "Patch" und da stehen alle patch-notes von vanilla-cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigentlich ein ganz interessantes Dokument wenn man mal sehen will wie sich alles so im laufe der jahre verändert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Könnte mal jemand mit Betazugang schauen, ober er Schreibrechte im offiziellen Betaforum hat?
Also hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.html?forumId=7555629&sid=

Wär ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Falls es dich wirklich interessiert , stell dich drauf ein ewig viele patches laden zu müssen , ich lade seitdem ich heute morgen thread erfasst habe, sobald die 2,2gb runtergeladen sind kamen 5 patches a 160-300gb groß, dann dachte ich es ist endlich vorbei und nun lädt er den nächsten patch der 1,1Gb groß ist. *seuftz* das dauert also ewig^^




Hmm versteh ich das nun richtig, dass es 1x 2,2 GB sind, dann 5x 160-300 MB und dann nochmal 1,1 GB die man runter laden muss? Das währen dann insgesamt zwischen 4,1 GB und 4,8 GB...da würde ich ja mit meiner Leitung schonmal eine Woche dran saugen...(DSL 2000 die mit grob der hältfe läuft)


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> Hmm versteh ich das nun richtig, dass es 1x 2,2 GB sind, dann 5x 160-300 MB und dann nochmal 1,1 GB die man runter laden muss? Das währen dann insgesamt zwischen 4,1 GB und 4,8 GB...da würde ich ja mit meiner Leitung schonmal eine Woche dran saugen...(DSL 2000 die mit grob der hältfe läuft)



das hast du so richtig verstanden^^ ich lade seit cirka 6/7Uhr und ich kann dir nichtmal sagen ob dieser 1,1gb patch der letzte ist^^


----------



## oliilo (2. Juli 2010)

o.0 bei mir ist das wow1(ptr) aber hat den wotlk hintergrund


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

ich denke mal das dir die 2k Leitung keine nachteile bringt, immo steckt der downloader bei mir auch nur mit 100-200kb durch, allerdings der 1gb happen wird dann zäh werden^^


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand mit Betazugang schauen, ober er Schreibrechte im offiziellen Betaforum hat?
> Also hier: http://forums.worldo...Id=7555629&sid=
> 
> Wär ganz nett
> ...



Hab mich eben dort mal eingeloggt und ja ich kann schreiben und verfassen , kann als avatar atm auch nur mein kopierten char auswählen


----------



## marshmellow07 (2. Juli 2010)

Jeyfk schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?



Find ich extrem geil. Das hat Ihm der Weihnachtsmann gesagt!



Renox110 schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.



Noch viel geiler! Die Quelle kam aus dem Zapfhan beim Wirten ums Eck!




Laeneus schrieb:


> hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /



Und hier der erste Preis der Verlosung! Hmm es steht nix von Beta wa!? Schon mal auf den account key und dessen Ende geshaut?


Leute entweder seid Ihr etwas, naja kann ich nicht sagen oder ich bins!
1. isses scheiß egal ob er nen Betazugang hat oder nicht
2. Isses nur ne Info für Leute die sich Sorgen machen das eventuell keine Keys draussen sind
3. Von was träumt Ihr in der Nacht? Mensch sowas Paranoides und das noch obwohl man es Schwarz auf Weiß sozusagen hat!


Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ach man, dass schockt ja mal so gar nicht ^^...falls ich denn einen Zugang bekommen sollte, muss wohl die Leitung meines Cousins herhalten (V-DSL *schwärm*)


----------



## Lopuslavite (2. Juli 2010)

also das ist kein fake!

bei wowszene.de hat der der den livestream macht sein bild gepostet und das sieht genau so aus mit dem bild von cataclysm und ptr!
Nur weil Ihr zb keine einladung habt (bis jetzt) heißt es nicht das andere gleich ein fake machen:-)

Ich hab auch noch keine Einladung aber is ja erst der 2. tag!kann ja noch kommen:-))


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> ich denke mal das dir die 2k Leitung keine nachteile bringt, immo steckt der downloader bei mir auch nur mit 100-200kb durch, allerdings der 1gb happen wird dann zäh werden^^



du glaubst nicht wie unglaublich zäh der ist XD


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Hab mich eben dort mal eingeloggt und ja ich kann schreiben und verfassen , kann als avatar atm auch nur mein kopierten char auswählen



Ok danke, dann hab ich wohl keinen Invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KAnn auf Arbeit nicht ins Battle.net, Authenticator liegt zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (2. Juli 2010)

Mhm also ich hab grad nachgeschaut und habe nüschts ... Hoffentlich sind noch nicht alle Betakeys angekommen dan besteht ja noch hoffnung ... wenigstens bis heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann hab ich wohl keinen Invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Np, ja den hab ich immer im Iphone ;P


----------



## Sinera (2. Juli 2010)

Woohooo bin auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber WTF... 16GB der Spass... Holy Sh*t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrelium (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen Zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> du glaubst nicht wie unglaublich zäh der ist XD



Danke für den Tip, dann wart ich noch bis ich den ziehen kann und werd mich dann an den See legen, da vergeht die Zeit dann angenehm^^


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Syrelium schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Zugang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo sieht man das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrelium (2. Juli 2010)

Batle.Net


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Wuhu meiner lädt mit sage und schreibe 500 kb/s <.<


----------



## Syrelium (2. Juli 2010)

Mache auch gerne nen screen wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Syrelium schrieb:


> Batle.Net



das ist mir klar aber wo im Account menu?


----------



## Yoh (2. Juli 2010)

Syrelium schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Zugang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz und ich geh jetzt kotzen.

Andere Frage: Hast nen sehr guten, schlechten oder mittel guten PC ? Blizz kriterien würden mich scho iw interessieren ^^


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Wuhu meiner lädt mit sage und schreibe 500 kb/s <.<



jop der Grundclient ging fix, die einzelnen patches kleckern grad nur sehr langsam rein^^


----------



## Syrelium (2. Juli 2010)

Sehr sehr sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cragg92 (2. Juli 2010)

kennt jemand nen guten live stream?


----------



## Syrelium (2. Juli 2010)

Schau mal bei xfire


----------



## DefWarri (2. Juli 2010)

so meine freundin hat auch grad nochmal in ihren acc geschaut, hat auch die beta drinnen und ich nicht...-.- muss nu jemanden töten gehen um die beta zu zocken^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Schmeichel dich doch bei deiner freundin ein. Schenk ihr irgendwas und mach son blick wie in Shreck 4 der fette kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

DefWarri schrieb:


> so meine freundin hat auch grad nochmal in ihren acc geschaut, hat auch die beta drinnen und ich nicht...-.- muss nu jemanden töten gehen um die beta zu zocken^^



Na wenn sie deine Freundin ist, wird sie dich irgendwie auch spielen lassen.

btw habe ich mit 3 Accs keine Beta Einladung - Schade!


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Also den 1,1GB patch ziehe ich gerade mit 130KB/s ~.~


----------



## bämmen (2. Juli 2010)

ich hasse dich^^
ne aber GZ zum inv


----------



## sykee (2. Juli 2010)

Cragg92 schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen guten live stream?



http://www.xfire.com/live_video/tj15t/

 ist ganz akzeptabel


----------



## Pepper1991 (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne mal eine Frage geklärt haben. Und zwar ist bei mir in der Acc verwaltung neben dem normalen WoW Account auch dieser WoW1 (PTR), allerdings hat dieser auch ein LichKing hintergrund bild und kein Deathwing Hintergrundbild. Was genau soll man denn davon halten bzw. was hast das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Cragg92 schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen guten live stream?



du kannst man bei fth reinschauen,da hat bestimmt einer nen zugang und zB der stream von mogi ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal eine Frage geklärt haben. Und zwar ist bei mir in der Acc verwaltung neben dem normalen WoW Account auch dieser WoW1 (PTR), allerdings hat dieser auch ein LichKing hintergrund bild und kein Deathwing Hintergrundbild. Was genau soll man denn davon halten bzw. was hast das zu bedeuten?



Herzlichen glückwunsch du darfst 2jahre später in die wotlk beta XD 

nein , keine ahnung hast du mal raufgeklickt und geschaut ob du was downloaden kannst, vielleicht ist es ja auch die cata beta und nur ein fehler mit dem bild?!


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keinen Key?

Glaubt ihr das kann damit zu tun haben dass mein Account seit 4 Monaten inaktiv ist ? :/


----------



## DefWarri (2. Juli 2010)

hehe net zu viel über shrek 4 erzählen, gehen heute ins kino zusammen...ok dann gehen die karten auf meine kosten und der süßkram und die beta ist dann auch mein *hrhrhr ich übernehme die weltherrschaft xD


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch das WOTLK Bild und es wird wohl echt nicht die Cata Beta sein, kann keine Chars kopieren und auch nicht den Clienten saugen.....
Keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich haben soll


----------



## Deadmage (2. Juli 2010)

Jop das hab ich auch...


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab auch grad mein Beta Inv bekommen :>.


Mit Screen:
http://yfrog.com/jkcatakopiej




Und flamed mich net wegen meiner Download geschwindigkeit, wohne aufm Dorf :>.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

KoKsKnoLLe schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch grad mein Beta Inv bekommen :>.




Du lucker duu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Och Mensch will auch ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das WOTLK Bild und es wird wohl echt nicht die Cata Beta sein, kann keine Chars kopieren und auch nicht den Clienten saugen.....
> Keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich haben soll



hmmm äußerst suspekt, das problem scheinen ja wirklich einige zu haben....


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Och Mensch will auch ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> hmmm äußerst suspekt, das problem scheinen ja wirklich einige zu haben....



Dort konnte man sich den Client vom Ptr downloaden, keine Beta sondern, das war das vom letzten Ptr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> hmmm äußerst suspekt, das problem scheinen ja wirklich einige zu haben....



Wenn da PTR1 steht mit nem WOTLK-Logo ist es der Testrealm.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

hab auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

hab ich nen beta zugriff wenn ich auf WOW1 (ptr) gehe steht drüben char kopieren hat das was zu bedeuten?^^


----------



## Deadmage (2. Juli 2010)

Nur komisch das ich ganz plötzlich den Account zum PTR hab. Der stand da noch nie bis vor n paar Minuten.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> hab ich nen beta zugriff wenn ich auf WOW1 (ptr) gehe steht drüben char kopieren hat das was zu bedeuten?^^



Welches Hintergrund Bild ist drauf?


----------



## imigran (2. Juli 2010)

ich bewerbe mich nun bei blizzard will auch spielen!


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

wotlk


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> hab auch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> hab ich nen beta zugriff wenn ich auf WOW1 (ptr) gehe steht drüben char kopieren hat das was zu bedeuten?^^



Kannst entweder nen Premade auf den Beta-Server kopieren oder einen deiner Chars auf den Reatails .


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Soviele von Buffed haben einen beta acc xD. Keiner lust auf ne buffed gilde xD?


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Sind für diese Woche jetzt schon alle Beta-Keys weg oder kann ich hoffen evtl im laufe des Tages einen zu bekommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Sind für diese Woche jetzt schon alle Beta-Keys weg oder kann ich hoffen evtl im laufe des Tages einen zu bekommen?



Also hier bekommen immer mehr einen, deswegen denke ich, dass jetzt auch noch welche  versendet werden. Ich hoffe es mal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Sind für diese Woche jetzt schon alle Beta-Keys weg oder kann ich hoffen evtl im laufe des Tages einen zu bekommen?



Wäre auch meine Frage.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn da PTR1 steht mit nem WOTLK-Logo ist es der Testrealm.



Ja klar stimmt, daran hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht , sprich das ist dann einfach der ganz normale testrealm wie zum beispiel 3.3.5 rubinsanktum oder sowas


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Sind für diese Woche jetzt schon alle Beta-Keys weg oder kann ich hoffen evtl im laufe des Tages einen zu bekommen?



ich hoffe noch grad auf einen ... f5 for ever..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Ja klar stimmt, daran hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht , sprich das ist dann einfach der ganz normale testrealm wie zum beispiel 3.3.5 rubinsanktum oder sowas



Ganz genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F5 FORTHEWIN !!!


----------



## Demyxxxx (2. Juli 2010)

Kriegt man eig. per Email auch bescheid?... Bei Starcraft 2 hatte ich keine Email bekommen...war einfach in der Acc.verwaltung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

und hier nochmal die bestätigung das ich es habe beim instalieren bzw downloaden



cata


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also hier bekommen immer mehr einen, deswegen denke ich, dass jetzt auch noch welche  versendet werden. Ich hoffe es mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wette mit dir die hälfte hier ohne Screeni, die behaupten einen zu haben, haben warscheinlich gar keinen.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Kriegt man eig. per Email auch bescheid?... Bei Starcraft 2 hatte ich keine Email bekommen...war einfach in der Acc.verwaltung.



nochmal wenn bei battle net acc cata hintergrund is dann haste zugriff keine email kein key einfach NUR freischaltung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die, die Glück hatten: Habt ihr ne Mail bekommen oder erschien da einfach nur das Cata-Fenster?

Edith : Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Mal wer mit Key bitte einen Link zum download posten, dass andere schonmal Vorladen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Tretet alle meiner Gruppe bei, die keinen Key haben. xD


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (2. Juli 2010)

Ja das ist eine einladung zum beta test habe selber genau die selbe bekommen endlich gehts so langsam aber sicher auf cataclysm zu ich freu mich tierisch ^^ und alle die keinen bekommen haben die verlosen jetzt jede woche einladungen also kann es auch gut sein das ihr auch welche bekommt und um das vorweg zu nehmen es werden auch spieler geladen die noch ncht so lange dabei sind ich spiele seit 2 jahren und bin dabei also ich drücke euch die daumen 

P.s. hier auch ein screenschoot von meiner accountseite


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die, die Glück hatten: Habt ihr ne Mail bekommen oder erschien da einfach nur das Cata-Fenster?




Nein, es steht nur in der Verwaltung! Blizz will Scam-Mails vermeiden.
Wie oft noch? =D


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Kriegt man eig. per Email auch bescheid?... Bei Starcraft 2 hatte ich keine Email bekommen...war einfach in der Acc.verwaltung.



Es läuft genauso ab wie du es von Starcraft kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (2. Juli 2010)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal eine Frage geklärt haben. Und zwar ist bei mir in der Acc verwaltung neben dem normalen WoW Account auch dieser WoW1 (PTR), allerdings hat dieser auch ein LichKing hintergrund bild und kein Deathwing Hintergrundbild. Was genau soll man denn davon halten bzw. was hast das zu bedeuten?





das is der normale testserver ! da konntest du das rubinsanktum testen und gnomeregan und echoinseln!der testserver geht nämlich jetzt auch über batle net


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Mal wer mit Key bitte einen Link zum download posten, dass andere schonmal Vorladen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das es noch langsamer wird XD ich lade seit cirka 6:30Uhr und es ist kein ende abzusehen^^


----------



## immortal15 (2. Juli 2010)

wie wird eigentlich entschieden wer einen beta key bekommt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Nein, es steht nur in der Verwaltung! Blizz will Scam-Mails vermeiden.
> Wie oft noch? =D



Jaja habs doch schon längst editiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Auf keinem der 8 Accounts was :< Schade. Naja, jetzt gehts sowieso erst mal mit Lenkrad ab PEW


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe bekomme nen key will einmal glück zu aion beta habe ich mal nen key bekommen aber wow nochnie was ich nur spiele xD


----------



## BigJay (2. Juli 2010)

Sêpiroth schrieb:


> um das vorweg zu nehmen es werden auch spieler geladen die noch ncht so lange dabei sind ich spiele seit *2 jahren* und bin dabei also ich drücke euch die daumen



Mein Account ist ist nichmal 30 tage alt und ich hab eine Einladung bekommen ^^


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

weiß eig wer wieviele freischaltungen es gibt=?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

BigJay schrieb:


> Mein Account ist ist nichmal 30 tage alt und ich hab eine Einladung bekommen ^^



Ich spiele 4 Jahre und hab nix, Gerechtigkeit FTW !!!

Ne, war nurn Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird halt durch Zufall entschieden.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> weiß eig wer wieviele freischaltungen es gibt=?



Die Blizzleute wissen das, niemand sonst.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Auf keinem der 8 Accounts was :< Schade. Naja, jetzt gehts sowieso erst mal mit Lenkrad ab PEW



Du weißt aber schon, dass du dann auch 8 verschiedene Battle.net Accounts brauchst um eine größere Chance zu haben, denn der inv gilt für den ganzen Battle.net Account.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> hab auch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich hoffe viel eher dass du ein gutes Passwort hast

Bruteforce ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> weiß eig wer wieviele freischaltungen es gibt=?



Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



drölfmillionzwitausendunddreins


----------



## Deadmage (2. Juli 2010)

Da pumpt man 5Jahre lang Geld in die rein, und wird nichmal dafür belohnt -.-. Ich hab nur den doofen PTR 1 WotLK Acc den ich noch nie hatte bekommen xD


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du dann auch 8 verschiedene Battle.net Accounts brauchst um eine größere Chance zu haben, denn der inv gilt für den ganzen Battle.net Account.



I know that, 8 Keys in 4 Accounts 2x3 und jeweils einer einzeln. Wobei ich dann eine 4-fache Chance habe, hat aber nichts genützt, beim Kollegen ist auch keiner gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Edit: Account seit 5 Monaten inaktiv und auch nen key bekommen wtf

ko, hatte auch SC2 bekommen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Edit: Account seit 5 Monaten inaktiv und auch nen key bekommen wtf
> 
> ko, hatte auch SC2 bekommen...



Woooooooooot !?


----------



## Deadmage (2. Juli 2010)

was sind das alles hier für lucker ??? ihr habt doch alle blizz bestochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Edit: Account seit 5 Monaten inaktiv und auch nen key bekommen wtf
> 
> ko, hatte auch SC2 bekommen...



Sei doch froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Oder verschenk deinen account an wowler12345 der tut mir so leid xD


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Schon mehrmals erwähnt das der Account nicht aktiv sein muß.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Sei doch froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wowler12345 is mit mir in ner gruppe wenn dann teilen xD


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich hab auch gut und intensiv sc2 getestet, vielleicht kommt das daher


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Sei doch froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich telefoniere auch gerade mit einem Kumpel und bin sehr verzweifelt, er lacht mich gerade aus. xD


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Edit: Account seit 5 Monaten inaktiv und auch nen key bekommen wtf
> 
> ko, hatte auch SC2 bekommen...



Steinigt ihn!

Nein spaß =D gz


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch eine Freischaltung :<


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere auch gerade mit einem Kumpel und bin sehr verzweifelt, er lacht mich gerade aus. xD



dann ist er kein kumpel ^^


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

wiso?

Gerade deßhalb ist er ein kumpel

weil man sich auslachen kann ohne dem anderen böse zu sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich will auch eine Freischaltung :<



Icke auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> dann ist er kein kumpel ^^



Doch ich lache ja auch gerade über mich selbst. xD ICH WILL EIN KEY BLIZZARD!!!


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn!
> 
> Nein spaß =D gz



Steine frische saubere steine. Nur 2 € pro stein. Leute kauft solange der vorrat reischt!


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

wenn ich keinen beta freischaltung bekomme will ich wenigsten 30 folgen buffed cataclysm beta show sehn!


----------



## Demyxxxx (2. Juli 2010)

jo, nun ist in meiner acc verw. eine ptr packung für die testrealms... find ich heiss...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> wenn ich keinen beta freischaltung bekomme will ich wenigsten 30 folgen buffed cataclysm beta show sehn!



Die kommt sowieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad nen recht guten Stream an..

http://www.xfire.com/live_video/tj15t/

(Wenn das Posten des Links nicht erlaubt war, bitte entfernen.)


----------



## immortal15 (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Woooooooooot !?



kumpel spielt seit woltk nichtmer und hat einen ................wie ungerecht ist das denn bitte ? -.-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

kann das sein, dass man zuerst das PTR1 ding bekommt als Testrealm zugang ( sofern man es noch nicht hatte) und das danach zum cataclysm beta key umgewandelt wird?

Praktisch so wie dass man zuerst Classic benötigt und dann erst BC/WOTLK auf dem account aktiviert.

Sollte dies so sein.. hab grad den PTR1 bekommen :-P


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> kumpel spielt seit woltk nichtmer und hat einen ................wie ungerecht ist das denn bitte ? -.-



Hat sich bestimmt noch nicht mal für die Beta angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Blizzard ich mache jetzt mal ein VOODO-Zauber: DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM: BETA KEY !!!! SOFORT!


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass man zuerst das PTR1 ding bekommt als Testrealm zugang ( sofern man es noch nicht hatte) und das danach zum cataclysm beta key umgewandelt wird?
> 
> Praktisch so wie dass man zuerst Classic benötigt und dann erst BC/WOTLK auf dem account aktiviert.
> 
> Sollte dies so sein.. hab grad den PTR1 bekommen :-P



Nein, Wunschdenken ist doch was schönes! ^^


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hey Blizzard ich mache jetzt mal ein VOODO-Zauber: DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM DAM: BETA KEY !!!! SOFORT!



abrakadava simsalabim kommt her meine kleinen ghule holt mir die freischaltung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn da kein Cata-Symbol ist, ists auch keine Beta, Fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

wer spielt schon ??


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

701 Beiträge, dafür will ich eine Freischaltung


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Ich. Aber ich komm mit der Kupplung nicht zurecht.


----------



## immortal15 (2. Juli 2010)

kaufe cataclysm beta für 500&#8364; 

...........hoffentlich nemt ihr das net ernst aber i-welche klugscheißer werden eh reporten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> wer spielt schon ??




Ich...










...NICHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun ist aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 300. Beitrag, wenn das kein Grund ist.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich. Aber ich komm mit der Kupplung nicht zurecht.



gibs eig wieder ne große stadt wie dalaran?


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Los buffed zeigt uns Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> gibs eig wieder ne große stadt wie dalaran?



Keine Ahnung, irgendwie geht bei mir der Motor nicht an... Kapier das noch nicht.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Wie sie alle nach "Keys" betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> gibs eig wieder ne große stadt wie dalaran?



Nein, gibt es nicht. Das wurde von Blizz auch schon irgendwo bestätigt.


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> gibs eig wieder ne große stadt wie dalaran?




Da gibts schon ne offizielle Antwort von Blizz drauf, nein wird es nicht geben. 
Die Spieler sollen wieder in die eigenen Städte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

die "große" stadt (Zuflucht, Horde und Allianz zusammen) wird wird wohl Gilneas sein laut den Bildern die ich gesehen hab mit den 4 Stadtteilen usw.

Ansonsten halt die ganz normalen Classic Hauptstädte


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht. Das wurde von Blizz auch schon irgendwo bestätigt.



einglück xD


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> wer spielt schon ??



du bist lustig^^ der 1,1gb patch is atm bei mir erst bei 70% und wer weiß was da nach kommt^^


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> du bist lustig^^ der 1,1gb patch is atm bei mir erst bei 70% und wer weiß was da nach kommt^^



 XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> du bist lustig^^ der 1,1gb patch is atm bei mir erst bei 70% und wer weiß was da nach kommt^^



"Beim Download ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte kontaktieren sie den Support für weitere Informationen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich lieber die Freischaltung morgen früh bekommen, damit ich den ganzen Tag hab zum Runterladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "Beim Download ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte kontaktieren sie den Support für weitere Informationen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wärs ja noch, aber dann bei 99% xD


----------



## easy3000 (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> die "große" stadt (Zuflucht, Horde und Allianz zusammen) wird wird wohl Gilneas sein laut den Bildern die ich gesehen hab mit den 4 Stadtteilen usw.
> 
> Ansonsten halt die ganz normalen Classic Hauptstädte



Das Startgebiet der Worgen ?? Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> die "große" stadt (Zuflucht, Horde und Allianz zusammen) wird wird wohl Gilneas sein laut den Bildern die ich gesehen hab mit den 4 Stadtteilen usw.
> 
> Ansonsten halt die ganz normalen Classic Hauptstädte



?????? Ist das nicht ne reine Allianz stadt, so wie Kezhan(oder wie die heißt) für die Horde ne neue stadt ist??????


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> ?????? Ist das nicht ne reine Allianz stadt, so wie Kezhan(oder wie die heißt) für die Horde ne neue stadt ist??????



ok das kann natürlich gut sein


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ok das kann natürlich gut sein



dein profilbild macht mich irre xD


----------



## Abarion (2. Juli 2010)

wer nen bata key will muss einfach nur bei der kostenlose blizz hotline anrufen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> dein profilbild macht mich irre xD



Mich auch xD


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Werden wir ja sehen, also keine Hetze. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Abarion schrieb:


> wer nen bata key will muss einfach nur bei der kostenlose blizz hotline anrufen



0900/XXXXXX ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> dein profilbild macht mich irre xD



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1R356wMv4Y#t=2m49

Der Drummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Kopfnicken hab ich aber selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nicht original


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> du bist lustig^^ der 1,1gb patch is atm bei mir erst bei 70% und wer weiß was da nach kommt^^



Ahhhh 70%, wollte dich grad fragen wie weit dein big patch ist, bei mir ist er grad gestartet^^
 Soooo ich hoffe das ich nun noch nen Schattenplatz am See bekomme, dann wär mein Glück für heut perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

den gleichen guck ich auch die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> [...]
> Soooo ich hoffe das ich nun noch nen Schattenplatz am See bekomme, dann wär mein Glück für heut perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, dann bleibt ja nur, dir Glück zu wünschen.


----------



## Demyxxxx (2. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...356wMv4Y#t=2m49
> 
> Der Drummer
> 
> ...



So wie der Drummer aussieht, weiß er garnicht was er da macht :'D


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> ?????? Ist das nicht ne reine Allianz stadt, so wie Kezhan(oder wie die heißt) für die Horde ne neue stadt ist??????




WTF ist denn "Kezahn"? Aufklärung bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> So wie der Drummer aussieht, weiß er garnicht was er da macht :'D



wollte ich auch sagen der guckt so dumm hä was issen hier los wie auf drogen^^


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Kezan ist die Goblinhauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> wollte ich auch sagen der guckt so dumm hä was issen hier los wie auf drogen^^



Der Gesichtsausdruck von dem Typen hat aber was, muss man schon sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Der Gesichtsausdruck von dem Typen hat aber was, muss man schon sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte man keine Süßigkeiten von ihm annehmen wenn er in seinem Mini-Bus vorbeifährt mit den getönten fenstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nen Kaninchen hat er bestimmt auch nicht im Auto

aber vielleicht ist er ja Schuhverkäufer..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Kezan ist die Goblinhauptstadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso okay, danke. 

Goblinhauptstadt hmm...stell ich mir so vor wie diese ganzen Plateus mit den Maschinen die überall mal rumstehen (z.B. die von der Venture Corp.)


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

MMO Champ haben da schöne Screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kongderking (2. Juli 2010)

Weiß einer was die letzte patchversion ist?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> MMO Champ haben da schöne Screens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Need no Screens, NEED INVITE !!!!!111


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Naja solang er lädt höhr ich mir ein bisschen musik an. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWh6lWh9s6k&playnext_from=TL&videos=nDdn1VYLan0 ftw !!


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

geile sache !


----------



## Topperharly (2. Juli 2010)

maaan super tag, löckeres eis, gutes wetter, fehlt nur noch der beta-client um in der bude zu hocken und bis zum umfallen zu zocken xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Finger tun langsam weh vom F5 drücken, schaue ein wenig Two and a Halfe Man und lasse mir den Ventilator ins Gesicht blasen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer01 (2. Juli 2010)

Hm ich habe noch keinen key leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Slayer01 schrieb:


> Hm ich habe noch keinen key leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heute werden keine mehr verlost wette ich zu 100% ich zocke bissl grand fantasia aufen lapi mein pc is futch und da kann ich nur wow gut drauf zocken aber am 16 wieder xD


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> kaufe cataclysm beta für 500&#8364;
> 
> ...........hoffentlich nemt ihr das net ernst aber i-welche klugscheißer werden eh reporten




Ich würde es ernst nehmen

bekommst SC1, WoW Wtolk Account mit lv 80 Hunter, WC2, WC3+Addon und D2 mit oben drauf :;D

Und SC2 beta falls die nochmal aktiviert


----------



## garuda1987 (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Finger tun langsam weh vom F5 drücken, schaue ein wenig Two and a Halfe Man und lasse mir den Ventilator ins Gesicht blasen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mir geht es nicht andres, ich konnte nicht mal richtig schlafen denke nur an F5

Give me the beta pls


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Guck auch gerade Two and Half Men.

Will auch eine Freischaltung! Ich hoffe es werden heute noch welche hinzugefügt.^^


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

Ich rate nur von einer Beta ab. Man nimmt sich die Vorfreude und später ist alles langweilig dann. In der WOTLK Beta war des Weiteren alles sehr laggy zum Teil.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Guck auch gerade Two and Half Men.
> 
> Will auch eine Freischaltung! Ich hoffe es werden heute noch welche hinzugefügt.^^



hoffe ich auch bin erstma weg viel viel glück dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast es verdient die anderen net ...










SCHERZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> hoffe ich auch bin erstma weg viel viel glück dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geh zum lachen mal in den Keller.


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich rate nur von einer Beta ab. Man nimmt sich die Vorfreude und später ist alles langweilig dann. In der WOTLK Beta war des Weiteren alles sehr laggy zum Teil.



So das dan zu release tausend bugs sind oO


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich rate nur von einer Beta ab. Man nimmt sich die Vorfreude und später ist alles langweilig dann. In der WOTLK Beta war des Weiteren alles sehr laggy zum Teil.



Bei WoWSzene, sah es ganz flüssig aus und ich war auch bei der Wotlk Beta dabei und habe trotzdem noch sehr viel neues erlebt.


----------



## serius1607 (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Ich geh zum lachen mal in den Keller.



okey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Ich geh zum lachen mal in den Keller.



Da ist wohl gerade jemand in der Enrage-Phase angekommen. xD


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Bei WoWSzene, sah es ganz flüssig aus und ich war auch bei der Wotlk Beta dabei und habe trotzdem noch sehr viel neues erlebt.





Bei den 50 Leuten die jetzt vielleicht schon drauf sind...


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Da ist wohl gerade jemand in der Enrage-Phase angekommen. xD



Hmm warum denn, im Keller ist es schön kühl.


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Da ist wohl gerade jemand in der Enrage-Phase angekommen. xD




Verzweiflung macht sich breit. =D


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bei den 50 Leuten die jetzt vielleicht schon drauf sind...



Willste auch ein key? Dan fahr ins blizzard studio und mach ein bankai xD


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen, 


was kommt denn nach dem 1,11 gb patch? (also 4.0.0.12232) 

noch ein patch?^^ oder gehts dann los?


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Willste auch ein key? Dan fahr ins blizzard studio und mach ein bankai xD



Ich will unbedingt einen.^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Morgen,
Wird Buffed bescheid geben wenn eine neue Welle kommt? Ich hab auch keine Freischaltung bekommen ich hatte mich gestern Abend so gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Willste auch ein key? Dan fahr ins blizzard studio und mach ein bankai xD



Mach mal nen Thread auf zum Bnet E-Mail sammeln und dann wird Schere, Stein, Papier gespielt wer mal schnell nach Paris bzw Kalifornien fahren muss.


----------



## Rei~ (2. Juli 2010)

Wo genau seh ich denn bei Battle.net ob ich die Beta spielen kann oder nicht?


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> was kommt denn nach dem 1,11 gb patch? (also 4.0.0.12232)
> ...



das würde ich auch gerne wisse, kann es uns in cirka 10min sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Rei~ schrieb:


> Wo genau seh ich denn bei Battle.net ob ich die Beta spielen kann oder nicht?




Leute lest die News!!!! Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> das würde ich auch gerne wisse, kann es uns in cirka 10min sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, bei mir will er auch noch ca 10 minuten laden.. und dann wohl erstmal ne weile installieren^^


----------



## Nvs (2. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst auch drauf achten dass euer Account aktiv und bezahlt ist. Ich schätze mal dass nur aktive, bezahlte Accounts nen Beta Invite bekommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Rei~ schrieb:


> Wo genau seh ich denn bei Battle.net ob ich die Beta spielen kann oder nicht?



Schau dir den ersten post an, dort sind links zu Bildern. Du siehst es eigentlich gleich neben deine zugefügten spiele , da müsste dann ne cata packung zu sehen sein


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Nach dem 1,1Gig Patch kommt noch was!


----------



## Noenon (2. Juli 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch drauf achten dass euer Account aktiv und bezahlt ist. Ich schätze mal dass nur aktive, bezahlte Accounts nen Beta Invite bekommen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail. Thread hier mal genau betrachten dann wirst du das Gegenteil lesen :S


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir denken, dass inaktive accs auch einen bekommen, aber wenn man dann sich einloggen will muss man erst die 13 Euro bezahlen um dann zoggen!


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Wird Buffed bescheid geben wenn eine neue Welle kommt? Ich hab auch keine Freischaltung bekommen ich hatte mich gestern Abend so gefreut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch. Buffed wird es wohl dann sagen.


----------



## Sordura (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizzard einfach RND noch keys raushaut.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Buffed wird es wohl dann sagen.



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817256505&sid=3

hier steht im posting nr 11, dass es wöchentliche wellen geben soll.

"Wie in dem Beitrag beschrieben, werden Accounts in Wellen für die Beta frei geschaltet werden. Dies sollte auf einer wöchentlichen Basis geschehen."


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Ürigens ist der Beta Client laut MMO... der aktuellste Alpha-CLient Patch, wer also einen solchen Client bereits auf dem PC installiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ist wer auf den Beta Servern? Ist da jetzt schon viel los? Laggts auch schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kommt es so vor als würden es nur sau wenige Freischaltungen gemacht worden. Aber ist ja auch das erste mal das ich bei sowas mit mache.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Nach dem 1,1Gig Patch kommt noch was!



Bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (2. Juli 2010)

voll die glückspilze ich bekomme nie so colle sachen hab kein beta acc bekommen


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (2. Juli 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> + PTR= Patch Test Realm



Naja gut, PTR heißt zwar PUBLIC Test Realm aber egal....


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

ich

will

ne

freischaltung!! :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

So wieder da. Der Key aber noch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Juli 2010)

oh man ich hatte mich eben so gefreut als ich ptr 1 gesehen habe, aber es war leider nur der gammelige 3.3.5 patch testrealm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chéckér (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> was kommt denn nach dem 1,11 gb patch? (also 4.0.0.12232)
> ...




bis 4.0.0.12319


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich
> 
> will
> 
> ...



Ich

will 

auch

eine!!!


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Chéckér schrieb:


> bis 4.0.0.12319



und wieviel mb oder gb sind das bis dahin noch ca? 

bei mir installiert er gerade den 1,11 gb patch...


----------



## Chéckér (2. Juli 2010)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich weiß es selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Chéckér schrieb:


> kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wo kann man sehen, dass version 4.0.0.12319 die aktuelle ist?


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




am client oder os


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Also der nächste patch, nach dem 1,1gb patch geht bis 4.0.0.12266 und ist auch wieder 160mb groß


----------



## Mandolid (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken, dass inaktive accs auch einen bekommen, aber wenn man dann sich einloggen will muss man erst die 13 Euro bezahlen um dann zoggen!



Auf keinen Fall muss man für eine Beta bezahlen


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Also der nächste patch, nach dem 1,1gb patch geht bis 4.0.0.12266 und ist auch wieder 160mb groß



danke für die info!


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]und wieviel mb oder gb sind das bis dahin noch ca? [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]bei mir installiert er gerade den 1,11 gb patch... [/font]



Knapp 240Mb oder so.


----------



## Rajan (2. Juli 2010)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, man bekommt keine E-Mail mehr, dass man für die Beta freigeschaltet wurde, sondern es steht im Battlenet acc?


----------



## ReX033 (2. Juli 2010)

O.o warum hab ich nen beta invite obwohl ich mich nirgends beworben hab?O.o auf meinem lappi dürfte das netmal laufen xD emergency 4 ruckelt ja schon ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Die wollen halt viele Systeme testen.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Rajan schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, man bekommt keine E-Mail mehr, dass man für die Beta freigeschaltet wurde, sondern es steht im Battlenet acc?



jap genauso ist es, wie aber auch schon mehrmals in dem thread erwähnt und bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (2. Juli 2010)

also in der sc 2 beta hat selbst das menü schon tierisch geruckelt,denke den beta key hätten se eher wem anders geben können ^^


----------



## Rajan (2. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich mal schauen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin...


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Schade das es keine Keys sind..Ich würde mich bereit erklären den Key zu nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (2. Juli 2010)

wie edel und uneigennützig von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst es ja versuchen vielleicht klappt's ja.


----------



## ReX033 (2. Juli 2010)

näääää hab seit nem jahr kein wow mehr gespielt und dat sind mir zuviele gb um mal zu testen obs läuft,was bestimmt net der fall sein wird ^^ naja wenigstens dawn of war 1 läuft xD


----------



## Amella (2. Juli 2010)

Omg wie gleich wieder OLOLOLOL Facckkkk gerufen wird-.-


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Amella schrieb:


> Omg wie gleich wieder OLOLOLOL Facckkkk gerufen wird-.-



hm ?


----------



## Thufeist (2. Juli 2010)

Joa ich glaube auch das ich diesmal keinen bekommen werde.
Hatte damals bei Classic einen, danach nie wieder.. naja..


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Juli 2010)

Toll.. wieder kein Invite. BC schon ned, Wotlk ned und diesmal wieder ned. Langsam glaub ich Blizz will mich verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Amella schrieb:


> Omg wie gleich wieder OLOLOLOL Facckkkk gerufen wird-.-



Naja komm das war um 6Uhr heute morgen seit 10Uhr weiß doch jeder bescheid, das es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Facckkk= Fake? oder wie?


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Facckkk= Fake? oder wie?



also so hab ich es auch einfach interpretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> also so hab ich es auch einfach interpretiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir kam da erst was anderes in den sinn... was mit nem u statt a oder so... naja, egal...


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Noch einen 500MB Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (2. Juli 2010)

Errinert mich an Lich king beta da hatte ich mich auch gefrteut wie sau und dann erstma 10 std. geladen und gepacht XD


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Noch einen 500MB Patch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wollts auch gerade schreiben ~.~ dieser geht dann bis 4.0.0.12319


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> ich wollts auch gerade schreiben ~.~ dieser geht dann bis 4.0.0.12319



ja, da bin ich nun auch.. hoffentlich wirklich der letzte.


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Lades ihr eine deutsche Version oder enGB?


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Lades ihr eine deutsche Version oder enGB?



WoW-4.0.0.12266-to-4.0.0.12319-deDE-patch.exe


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Dann gib mal nen Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm werden die Einladungen Wöchentrlich verteilt oder Täglich?


----------



## c0bRa (2. Juli 2010)

Tjo, ich reih mich mal ein in die Patchlader ^^

Achso... die Characterkopie... geht die bei euch? weil er bei mir mit dem Link immer nen rekursiven seitenaufruf bastelt... Sprich ich lande bei Anklicken des Charakter kopieren Buttons immer wieder auf der gleichen Seite mit dem Button...


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Dann gib mal nen Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu denn das? läuft alles übern blizzard downloader bei mir...


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Gêlgôr schrieb:


> Hmm werden die Einladungen Wöchentrlich verteilt oder Täglich?



soll wöchentlich passieren


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Lades ihr eine deutsche Version oder enGB?



ich lad enGB .... dauert nicht so lang ....


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

PTR Loader? Würde nicht glauben dass der den aktuellen Client patcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Tjo, ich reih mich mal ein in die Patchlader ^^
> 
> Achso... die Characterkopie... geht die bei euch? weil er bei mir mit dem Link immer nen rekursiven seitenaufruf bastelt... Sprich ich lande bei Anklicken des Charakter kopieren Buttons immer wieder auf der gleichen Seite mit dem Button...



hatte ich auch erst.. habe alle cookies etc gelöscht und firefox dann neugestartet. dann gings. allerdings konnte ich bisher nur meine und keine fertigen charaktere kopieren.


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Achso... die Characterkopie... geht die bei euch? weil er bei mir mit dem Link immer nen rekursiven seitenaufruf bastelt... Sprich ich lande bei Anklicken des Charakter kopieren Buttons immer wieder auf der gleichen Seite mit dem Button...



Ja das hab ich um 6Uhr gleich als erstes gemacht, da lief alles binnen sekunden ab, vielleicht gehts jetzt nicht wegen nem erhöhtem andrang


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> PTR Loader? Würde nicht glauben dass der den aktuellen Client patcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein nicht den normalen ptr loader. hab einfach in der acc-verwaltung auf den cata- link geklickt.... usw


----------



## Fäntom1 (2. Juli 2010)

kann man sich jez eig. noch anmelden und nen key bekommen später?


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> nein nicht den normalen ptr loader. hab einfach in der acc-verwaltung auf den cata- link geklickt.... usw



Und genau diesen Link darfst du uns mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Ja bitte den Link =P Schoma vordownloaden^^


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Und genau diesen Link darfst du uns mitteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wozu?


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Und genau diesen Link darfst du uns mitteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die frage die sich mir da stellt ist, wofür möchtest du den link denn bzw warum möchtest du es herunterladen. Lass es doch erstmal die leute herunterladen die es wirklich benötigen....


----------



## Gnarl1337 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ne etwas peinliche Frage, und zwar wie bekommt man einen Betakey? Muss man sich da irgendwo anmelden oder hat man wenn man Glück hat eines morgens in seinem Battlenet die Option Beta spielen stehen?


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Die frage die sich mir da stellt ist, wofür möchtest du den link denn bzw warum möchtest du es herunterladen. Lass es doch erstmal die leute herunterladen die es wirklich benötigen....



Ich glaube die 20 Leute derzeit mehr machen auch keinen wirklichen unterschied aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Du musst dich in der Acc verwaltung anmelden und dann mit glück


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> Die frage die sich mir da stellt ist, wofür möchtest du den link denn bzw warum möchtest du es herunterladen. Lass es doch erstmal die leute herunterladen die es wirklich benötigen....



Der Blizzdownloader basiert auf Torrent, das bedeutet es kann eigentlich nur schneller gehen, denn der HTTP Seed ist sowieso schon ausgelastet.


----------



## ReX033 (2. Juli 2010)

ich bin der lebende beweis das man sich net registrieren muss ~.~

und leute hört auf mir zu schreiben 1) ist es kein key den ich euch geben kann,sonst hätte ichs schon gemacht ^^
und 2) geb ich meine b.net account daten net weiter....

danke sehr


----------



## danitalia1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo =) 

Ich hette ne frage ich habe das hier drin stehen .... Das ist ein normaler PTR ? aber nicht die beta oder ?

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/7268/40371227.jpg


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Jop ist es


----------



## NBNico (2. Juli 2010)

Gêlgôr schrieb:


> Ich glaube die 20 Leute derzeit mehr machen auch keinen wirklichen unterschied aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das mag ja alles sein, nur meine frage lautet WOFÜR möchtet ihr es denn jetzt herunterladen?


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Der Blizzdownloader basiert auf Torrent, das bedeutet es kann eigentlich nur schneller gehen, denn der HTTP Seed ist sowieso schon ausgelastet.



Falsch.
Jeder User lädt mehr runter, als er hochlädt. Dementsprechend sinkt die Bandbreite bei mehr Usern.
Es wäre anders, wenn man weiter seedet, sobald der Download fertig ist, aber das macht keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Clienten zu verteilen wäre also schön blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danitalia1 (2. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> ich bin der lebende beweis das man sich net registrieren muss ~.~
> 
> und leute hört auf mir zu schreiben 1) ist es kein key den ich euch geben kann,sonst hätte ichs schon gemacht ^^
> und 2) geb ich meine b.net account daten net weiter....
> ...



Das ist also ein normaler PTR ? =(

Verdammt


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

NBNico schrieb:


> ja das mag ja alles sein, nur meine frage lautet WOFÜR möchtet ihr es denn jetzt herunterladen?



Damit man wenn man die Einladung bekommt den ganzen download mist schon hinter sich hat =)


----------



## Keridos (2. Juli 2010)

Ohh man,
bin bis jetzt bei der Classic-, Bc- und der WOTLK Beta leer ausgegangen. Hoffe ich habe diesesmal bei der 2. Welle das richtige Quäntchen Glück auf meiner Seite.
Mein Kumpel und sein Bruder haben bis jetzt beide einen. Da frag ich mich jedes mal aufs neue ob Blizzard mich hasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der das Gefühl hat, dass irgendwie alle nen Key bekommen haben nur ich nicht ? Oder erzählen alle nur das sie einen hätten um sich wichtiger zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man bekommt keinen Beta-Key mehr wenn man jemand anderen wirbt wie damals zu WotLK ? Wenn doch, würde ich mich gerne werben lassen :>


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

Gêlgôr schrieb:


> Damit man wenn man die Einladung bekommt den ganzen download mist schon hinter sich hat =)



wenn du überhaupt nen inv bekommst.. naja, wenn ihr es unbedingt downloaden wollt.. fragt doch einfach mal google.


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2010)

Leute da steht wirglich PTR1-3 ...

PTR = Public Test Realm..


----------



## c0bRa (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> hatte ich auch erst.. habe alle cookies etc gelöscht und firefox dann neugestartet. dann gings. allerdings konnte ich bisher nur meine und keine fertigen charaktere kopieren.


Weder mit IE noch mit FF hab ich Erfolg... beide schicken mich auf die Seite, wo ich den Button drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann...

Oh sry... Loop xD


Bobby schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das Gefühl hat, dass irgendwie alle nen Key bekommen haben nur ich nicht ? Oder erzählen alle nur das sie einen hätten um sich wichtiger zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hättest gestern mal ein Ticket geschrieben, dann hättest heut einen ^^


----------



## Special-PK (2. Juli 2010)

Gêlgôr schrieb:


> Damit man wenn man die Einladung bekommt den ganzen download mist schon hinter sich hat =)



Genauso war es bei mir bei woltk! Ich war nicht bei der ersten Keywelle dabei aber bei der 2 und konnte sofort einloggen, weil ich das downloaden und patchen schon hinter mir hatte.


----------



## loumina (2. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Weder mit IE noch mit FF hab ich Erfolg... beide schicken mich auf die Seite, wo ich den Button drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt, den ich drücken kann...
> 
> Oh sry... Loop xD




ich dachte grad: was schreibt der denn da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also.. ausloggen--cookies und co löschen--- schließen... neu aufmachen..einloggen usw. geht nicht? in wirklich dieser reihenfolge? :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

ich installiere schön fleißig da eh die Hälfte der deutschen wieder eingeladen wird war Bei WOTLK nicht anders Wobei ich da schon mit der 1 welle Glück hatte UND BUGS UND FEHLER REPORTEN DURFTE es Ist nicht nur Wow ich darf schon alles sehen sondern der Sinn liegt im aufspüren von Fehlern bugs etc PP also ich hoffe alle die hier sind machen es dann auch :/


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Hättest gestern mal ein Ticket geschrieben, dann hättest heut einen ^^



erklärung bitte ?


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

Hey ich bins nochmal,

habe gerade den Client endlich zuende geladen und natürlich versucht einzuloggen. Nur leider kommt bei mir nichtmal die leere Serverliste.

Lediglich ein Fehler erscheint, der mir sagt ich solle den Support kontaktieren. 

Hier auch noch ein Bild.

http://yfrog.com/j3fehleroj


----------



## Löffel3000 (2. Juli 2010)

Der Einlogbildschirm ist klasse.


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

Löffel3000 schrieb:


> Der Einlogbildschirm ist klasse.




hm fake ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> hm fake ?



Nope der Classic Schirm ist da Aber ich vermute das Blizz den noch ändern wird


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Wäre jemand so freundlich den Download Link freizugeben per Pm oder übers Forum 
Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Vindexa (2. Juli 2010)

Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir lädt der Xte Patch vom Clienten. Nur ist der mit 2,2 Gig (Plus Patches) recht klein. Na ich warte mal ab, vielleicht kann ich ja heute Abend mal drauf *schon freu*


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Hey ich bins nochmal,
> 
> habe gerade den Client endlich zuende geladen und natürlich versucht einzuloggen. Nur leider kommt bei mir nichtmal die leere Serverliste.
> 
> ...




Weiss niemand was daran liegen könnte?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß nicht Ob der schob bei is aber ich denke nicht Ich bin Grade beim Installieren Eines 1.1 GB patches Und ja ich habe noch keinen key / upgrade auf die beta


----------



## Vindexa (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht Ob der schob bei is aber ich denke nicht Ich bin Grade beim Installieren Eines 1.1 GB patches Und ja ich habe noch keinen key / upgrade auf die beta



Wenn in deinem battle.net ein neuer Account aufgetaucht ist mit Cata-Cover, ist das alles, was du brauchst afaik. Es gibt keinen Key oder sowas.


----------



## Thilar (2. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Client zieht sich alte Dateien aus deiner aktuellen Installation, deswegen ist er keine 10GB groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (2. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seid


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Wenn in deinem battle.net ein neuer Account aufgetaucht ist mit Cata-Cover, ist das alles, was du brauchst afaik. Es gibt keinen Key oder sowas.



ich weiß doch ich habe mich ein Bissen falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Der Client zieht sich alte Dateien aus deiner aktuellen Installation, deswegen ist er keine 10GB groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah, das erklärt die Sache, danke.



yxc.net schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle einscheißen "Wääääh Fake Blablabla" ihr seid nur neidisch, dass ihr noch nicht invited seid



Huch wird wohl mal wieder zeit für seidseit.de :/


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Weder mit IE noch mit FF hab ich Erfolg... beide schicken mich auf die Seite, wo ich den Button drücken kann, welcher mich wieder auf die eine Seite mit Button schickt....



Das ist komisch, hast du mal auf den link "Status der Char kopie" geklickt? Also mein Char ist erfolgreich kopiert^^


----------



## c0bRa (2. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> ich dachte grad: was schreibt der denn da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ging unter Firefox indem ich mit strg+umschalt+p den private modus aktiviert hab... mit ie ging der private modus wiederrum nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis morgen aufm ptr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

ME WANT EINEN KEY 1!1111!!!


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Ich auch xP^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ME WANT EINEN KEY 1!1111!!!


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Thilar schrieb:


> Der Client zieht sich alte Dateien aus deiner aktuellen Installation, deswegen ist er keine 10GB groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na klein ist der überhaupt nicht, mein testclient Ordner ist schon 24GB groß. Also an alle downloader, schafft genug Platz auf der Platte.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Na klein ist der überhaupt nicht, mein testclient Ordner ist schon 24GB groß. Also an alle downloader, schafft genug Platz auf der Platte.



ja da das jetzige alles Rüber gezogen wurde ca 16 gb


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Na klein ist der überhaupt nicht, mein testclient Ordner ist schon 24GB groß. Also an alle downloader, schafft genug Platz auf der Platte.



ja nur du lädtst keine 24GB runter , evtl 7 oder 8 ka hab keinen key. aber die scherbenwelt und nordend, sowie die inis da, ändern sich ja nicht , deshalb werden sie einfach aus deinem bestehenden wow ordner kopiert.


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

Ist schon jemand anwesend der den enGB Client FERTIG geladen hat?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

deathnemesis schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand anwesend der den enGB Client FERTIG geladen hat?



bin grade beim installieren eines 1.1 GB großen patches


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

hier hat echt jeder so nen doofen key nur ich nicht ....

es ist zum heulen ...


----------



## Nachto (2. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> hier hat echt jeder so nen doofen key nur ich nicht ....
> 
> es ist zum heulen ...



/sign
Habe leider auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War bei TBC-Beta dabei, mit meinem Ex-Account.
Naja, mal hoffen, dass wir beide bei der nächsten Welle dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

So da alle wissen wollen wie es mit den Beta Wellen ist So wie bei der WOTLK beta Wird voraussichtlich jeden Freitag morgen /tagsüber Eine welle Gemacht Und das geht BIS ZUM ENDE der beta also keine angst ihr habt alle Chancen


----------



## Chenolond (2. Juli 2010)

wer beim gilden foto wettbewerb mitmachen möchte, der macht sich nen lvl 1 mensch auf dem Realm Ulduar und schreibt "Kraken" an ... suche noch leute für gildenuntschrifft und dann Foto machen


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bin grade beim installieren eines 1.1 GB großen patches



Dann hast du noch etwas vor dir


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Noch ein paar patches xD


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So da alle wissen wollen wie es mit den Beta Wellen ist So wie bei der WOTLK beta Wird voraussichtlich jeden Freitag morgen /tagsüber Eine welle Gemacht Und das geht BIS ZUM ENDE der beta also keine angst ihr habt alle Chancen



gibts ne quelle ?

ich meine wenn sie es damals so gemacht haben, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass sie es auch diesmal wieder so machen, obgleich es auch toll wäre, wenn dem so ist


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> gibts ne quelle ?
> 
> ich meine wenn sie es damals so gemacht haben, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass sie es auch diesmal wieder so machen, obgleich es auch toll wäre, wenn dem so ist


Werde sie sicher da es Ein belastungs-test war Und der sicher auch diese mal Vollzogen wird


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Werde sie sicher da es Ein belastungs-test war Und der sicher auch diese mal Vollzogen wird



Bitte nochmal auf deutsch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So da alle wissen wollen wie es mit den Beta Wellen ist So wie bei der WOTLK beta Wird voraussichtlich jeden Freitag morgen /tagsüber Eine welle Gemacht Und das geht BIS ZUM ENDE der beta also keine angst ihr habt alle Chancen



Freitag morgen?...Also ich kann mich recht gut erinnern das ich ihn an einem Wochenende spät Nachts noch bekommen habe...


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ME WANT EINEN KEY 1!1111!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal auf deutsch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is deutsch wen du es nicht verstehst kann ich auch nichts dafür


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem wöchentlich steht in der offiziellen Mitteilung auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Freitag morgen?...Also ich kann mich recht gut erinnern das ich ihn an einem Wochenende spät Nachts noch bekommen habe...



Ca Freitags Morgens Nachzügler Bekamen ihn auch mal Samstags Spätestens sonntags Aber ich geh davon aus das es wie letztes mal wird Also die Hauptwellen freitags verschickt werden


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

Client auf Deutsch:

http://uploaded.to/file/sj666r

Viel Spaß`?


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Dnake hoffe es klappt =P


----------



## c0bRa (2. Juli 2010)

bei dem bin ich grad drüber, sollte der erste nach den 2,2 GB sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*WoW-4.0.0.11927-to-4.0.0.12025-deDE-patch.exe*


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

hmm bekomme einen Fehler das der download nicht authentifiziert werden konnte und ich auf blizzard.com/account gehen solle =(


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Gêlgôr schrieb:


> Dnake hoffe es klappt =P




funzt bei mir ned


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> funzt bei mir ned



Und wieder ein beweis, dass die buffed user jeden mist anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Ist aber der Blizzard downloader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathnemesis (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich habs nur in einem anderen Forum gefunden und gleich hier weitergeleitet...


----------



## c0bRa (2. Juli 2010)

Irgendwelche Links aus irgendwelchen anderen Foren... Sehr vertrauenswürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wunder mich nich, warum bei der Umfrage letzthin "33% wurde schonmal gehacked" rauskam ^^


----------



## Deepender (2. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, EU-Invites sind raus bzw. werden verschickt. Buffed.de hat einen zum Beispiel.
> Wer bis jetzt keinen hat muss aufs nächste mal hoffen
> 
> 
> ...



ja volle pulle, habe bei TBC keinen bekommen, bei WOTLK keinen, und hier bis jetzt auch noch nit, dabei bin ich immer fleissig beim bug's melden aufm ptr server


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

also mein problem besteht jetz darin dass wenn ich mich einloggen will in die beta mit meinem acc das da eine fehlermeldung kommt 
zu erst wird ewig verbunden und dann "die verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden bitte versuchen sie es später noch einma"l sind die beta server gerade down?


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> also mein problem besteht jetz darin dass wenn ich mich einloggen will in die beta mit meinem acc das da eine fehlermeldung kommt
> zu erst wird ewig verbunden und dann "die verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden bitte versuchen sie es später noch einma"l sind die beta server gerade down?




Ich habe das gleiche Prob... aber im offizellen forum wird gesagt das server da sind...

Habe schon alles versucht.... nix geht

hau es mir gerade noch mal neu drauf als admin vl liegt die kacke daran... Vista halt....


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

mhm habe windows 7 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och ne kb wieder alles neu drauf zu laschen...>.<


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> mhm habe windows 7 xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kann ich gut verstehen die ganze admin geschichten bei Vista/Win7 geht mir voll auf die nüsse..

die Patches habe ich erstmal gesichert das ich sie nicht noch mal laden muß^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

scheint als Wären die Server down Siehe beta Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibts zwar nix blaues aber Es fragen einige wann die Server wieder oben sind


----------



## Peter Pansen (2. Juli 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem wie du Newmerlin, und habe Windows XP, keine Ahnung woran es liegt, kann nichtmal im Forum schreiben, weil ich da nichtmal einen Charakter auswählen kann, obwohl einer fertig kopiert wurde.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

boooar outgoing traffik 100kb, incomming 2kb^^ macht doch bitte nicht gleich den downloader zu wenn ihr fertig gezogen habt, das wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcest (2. Juli 2010)

Oh man 5 Jahre am zocken ... ständig im Blizzstore am Shopn ... (20euro pferdbesitzer) und ich bekomme kein invite ;DDD!!!!111 

werde noch irreee!! mama


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Meine Chars sind schon seit heute morgen 9uhr drauf.... kann auch auswählen im Fourm DasSteak  habe dort auch schon ein Post geschrieben ist aber bis jetzt warte ich auf ne antwort die man glauben kann


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

mhm also einen charakter hab ich schon erfolgreich rüber kopiert steht da aber wenn ich noch einen will spackt die seite auch rum und lädt es nicht mit dem kopieren noch jmd das problem und pls link zum cata beta forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

I'm curious now. Can you try deleting the Battle.net Cache folder and then try logging into the Alpha? 

For Windows 2000 and XP, it can be found at C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net 

For Windows Vista and 7, it can be found at C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net 

Keep in mind that some of these folders are hidden. You'll need to go to your Folder Options -> View tab and allow yourself to view them

habe ich in einem englishen fourm gefunden..

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.html?forumId=7555629&sid=2005 <<< betaforum


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712372164&sid=1&pageNo=1 sehr Interessanter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

ich verstehe gar nix davon >.<


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ich verstehe gar nix davon >.<







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch einen Beta Key ..Ich konnte sowas noch nie abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

weiß den nun irg wer schonmal bescheid wie man das macht >.<


----------



## Slayer01 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> weiß den nun irg wer schonmal bescheid wie man das macht >.<




ich bin gerade am patchen mal schaun was passiert nach dem ich es neu gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

hab auch angefangen neu zu instalieren hab die patchs etxtern gespeichert auch testn und diesmal als admin xD achja hab dich gefunden im forum ich bin der enhancer chuký 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> hab auch angefangen neu zu instalieren hab die patchs etxtern gespeichert auch testn und diesmal als admin xD achja hab dich gefunden im forum ich bin der enhancer chuký
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe aber iieee du bist ally ^^ das einzige gut ist das du ein Schami bist ^^


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich werd mir nen pala vorgefertigt auf horde machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn endlich mal das charakter kopieren wieder anständig funst >.<


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

omg wie gut du bist auch auf malorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Oky ich gehe jetzt erstmal mit dem Hund raus patchen kann er ja von alleine ^^

Dann sehen wir uns ja mal im game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat bist du auch auf Malorne?


----------



## Tazmal (2. Juli 2010)

ich hab natürlich keinen key, wie immer bisher.

naja was solls, das addon kommt schon irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (2. Juli 2010)

Hätte mich auch gewundert nach Jahren mal nen Betainvite zu bekommen. Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen das besonders Leute die oft im Blizzard Shop einkaufen nen Invite haben? Also in meiner Gilde haben so weit ich weiß alle einen die auch dieses elendige Pferd haben?


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war damals vor 3 monaten bei paralysm bevor sie auf horde sind und dann weg vom server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja dann hat ich ne 3monatige wow pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fängt gleich gut an mit nem beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen Beta Key ..Ich konnte sowas noch nie abwarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würd auch gern einen haben hatte auch noch nie einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Installiert hab ich jetzt endlich alles. Blizz könnt meinen Account freischalten bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronto (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage.

Wie wird das eigentlich gemacht mit dem Bug Report?
Gibt es da irgend wie dann nen Button oder läuft das über Tickets?

Gruß: Grontor


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Installiert hab ich jetzt endlich alles. Blizz könnt meinen Account freischalten bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde ja gerne einen haben Um Fehler zu melden Und parallel dazu Eine Bericht Erstattung Evt Mit Live stream Zu machen


----------



## Kerosin22 (2. Juli 2010)

Gronto schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
> 
> Wie wird das eigentlich gemacht mit dem Bug Report?
> Gibt es da irgend wie dann nen Button oder läuft das über Tickets?
> ...





Ja da gibt es nen Report button denn kannst ned übersehen hat das Blizz zeichen


----------



## Kankru (2. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Habe bei mir auch einen Acc WoW1 drauf, warum? weil ich einen "Freund" geworben habe und mir das Mount damit geholt habe, dann wird automatisch der Acc zum B-Net hinzugefügt und der Acc heißt wow1 - 
Klingt komisch, ist aber so!

Wundert mich nur, dass keiner nach "KEYLOGGER" geschriehen hat bei den ersten Posts!

MfG


----------



## Gronto (2. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es nen Report button denn kannst ned übersehen hat das Blizz zeichen



Ahh Cool Danke. Nun brauche ich nur noch ne Beta Einladung =).


----------



## Kerosin22 (2. Juli 2010)

Gronto schrieb:


> Ahh Cool Danke. Nun brauche ich nur noch ne Beta Einladung =).



dann drück ich dir mal die daumen. XD

Bleibt dir auch ned mehr über wie dauer F5 drücken wie ich und paar andre auch XD


----------



## Kerosin22 (2. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Habe bei mir auch einen Acc WoW1 drauf, warum? weil ich einen "Freund" geworben habe und mir das Mount damit geholt habe, dann wird automatisch der Acc zum B-Net hinzugefügt und der Acc heißt wow1 -
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so!
> ...



das mit dem WoW1 is ma mukefuk ja bei mir stehts drauf weil ich auf´m PTR nen char hab also nicht nur weil es wegen werbt nen freund ist


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gewundert nach Jahren mal nen Betainvite zu bekommen. Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen das besonders Leute die oft im Blizzard Shop einkaufen nen Invite haben? Also in meiner Gilde haben so weit ich weiß alle einen die auch dieses elendige Pferd haben?



hab ich auch und keinen invite bekommen, mhhh


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war ja ne Top Gilde eigendlich auf Malorne aber glaube vermissen tut sie auch keiner wäre genauso mit Game Cover ^^


----------



## Peter Pansen (2. Juli 2010)

Könnte mir jemand bestätigen, dass der Beta-Server jetzt geerade on ist? Ich komme eben wegen irgendein Fehler nicht drauf.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Juli 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> Ach, mach' Dir nichts daraus. Bist (leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr 2 Seid auch nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wetten es liegt dadrann das ich keine 15 GB Festplattenspeicehr Frei habe? xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Was hab ich nur falsch gemacht ? Hat Blizzard was gegen mich ? WIESO krieg ich keine Einladung !?!? xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was hab ich nur falsch gemacht ? Hat Blizzard was gegen mich ? WIESO krieg ich keine Einladung !?!? xD



Blizz mobt uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Blizz mobt uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe keine einladung bekommen haben mich so freigeschalten ^^


----------



## myxemio (2. Juli 2010)

kann eigendlich jemand ziemlich genau sagen, in welchem Intervall die Beta´s rausgehen?

eine welle pro woche, alle 5 tage? alle 3 tage? wie siehts da aus?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme eh keinen Key..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> kann eigendlich jemand ziemlich genau sagen, in welchem Intervall die Beta´s rausgehen?
> 
> eine welle pro woche, alle 5 tage? alle 3 tage? wie siehts da aus?



Vielleicht, bleibt es ja bei nur 1. Welle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

ja para war ne top gilde aber net beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohw da hat wohl noch jmd das selbe problem wie wir beide steak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht, bleibt es ja bei nur 1. Welle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör bloß auf.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ja para war ne top gilde aber net beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jupp sind einige schon aber die server sind wohl on und irgendiwe bekommt auch ein kein Bluepost im offi forum -.- naja das Patchen ist gleich fertig dann teste ich einfach mal paar sachen.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wir alle haben keine Chancen mehr...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächste Welle kommt erst nächste WOCHE in 7 (SIEBEN) Tagen! Das halte ich nicht mehr aus.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

ja also ich hab auf malorne mit jmd geschrieben dies das das wir als admin machn sollen und wenn wir halt vista/7 haben kurz die firewall ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann funst es er hat auch einen und er hatte auch das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ihr 2 Seid auch nicht allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mit 15GB kommst du nicht aus, mein installationsordner ist nun 31GB groß und ich hab noch 200MB runterzuladen + die daten die zum installieren des letzten patches noch aus der alten WoW installation genommen werden. Um sicher zu gehen sollten auf der Platte mind. 35GB frei sein, denn WotLK ist ja schon 20GB groß^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Meine Beta ist 31,2Gig groß.Hab aber auch die Englische Version.

Achja irgendwie glaube ich das Blizzard erst schlechte Systeme ausgesucht hat!


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich würde ja gerne einen haben Um Fehler zu melden Und parallel dazu Eine Bericht Erstattung Evt Mit Live stream Zu machen


So wie dieser Satz geschrieben ist will glaub ich keiner einen Bericht von dir lesen. :O


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> ja also ich hab auf malorne mit jmd geschrieben dies das das wir als admin machn sollen und wenn wir halt vista/7 haben kurz die firewall ausmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hast ne pm


----------



## Azot (2. Juli 2010)

Gerade überprüft, leider nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde ich zu schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre nur zu gerne dabei gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> So wie dieser Satz geschrieben ist will glaub ich keiner einen Bericht von dir lesen. :O



Sry das ich in einem Forum Nicht so auf meine Rechtschreibung / Bla Achte :/


----------



## Kenny(-) (2. Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich hab nen kleines problem wenn ich mich bei battle.net einlog steht da WOW1 (Ptr) , ist das jetz ne beta einladung ?


----------



## Ayaril (2. Juli 2010)

Und warum achtet man gerade in einem Forum nicht auf seine Rechtschreibung, wo es doch sehr viele Menschen lesen? Logik...
Wie auch immer, kann nun mal gerade jemand klipp und klar sagen, dass die Server online sind?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ist auf dem Cover Deathwing oder Lich King?


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Kenny(-) schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab nen kleines problem wenn ich mich bei battle.net einlog steht da WOW1 (Ptr) , ist das jetz ne beta einladung ?




klick drauf dann weiss du mehr da hier keiner weiss ob du dich für testserver oder arena angemledet hast.

*das BIld sollte  von Cata*


----------



## -razel- (2. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein HiHo^^

Bei mir steht auch WOW1 PTR mit den cover von Lich King stand bis gestern nicht da weiß jemand was darüber?


----------



## Ayaril (2. Juli 2010)

Ist nicht die Beta. Ist nur der normale PTR.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

-razel- schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein HiHo^^
> 
> Bei mir steht auch WOW1 PTR mit den cover von Lich King stand bis gestern nicht da weiß jemand was darüber?



Testrealm. Nix Cata nix Beta.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist höchstwahrscheinlich für den PTR Server. Wenn es für die Cata ein Beta Einladung ist ist auf dem Cover Deathwing drauf.

Innerhalb einer Minute 3 antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (2. Juli 2010)

mit cover von lich king ist der testserver von 3.35 ka wieso der einfach wild menschen in den bnet acc geworfen wird^^

hab auch keinen beta key ich hab keine lust mehrere wochen zu warten

und wieso klickt ihr f5? die welle ist doch schon ende oder?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe immer noch das ich jeden Moment eine Freischaltung bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Und warum achtet man gerade in einem Forum nicht auf seine Rechtschreibung, wo es doch sehr viele Menschen lesen? Logik...
> Wie auch immer, kann nun mal gerade jemand klipp und klar sagen, dass die Server online sind?



Also ich bin auch grad fertig mit download und der login funktioniert nicht. Meldung im Blizz Fenster, momentan nicht erreichbar. Sollte es weiterhin nicht funktionieren kontaktieren Sie.., blablabla


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann mich Einloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab leider keine Freischaltung -> auch keine Server zu sehen.


----------



## Arukan (2. Juli 2010)

Muss der WoW Account Aktiv sein um einen Cata Beta Invite zu bekommen ? Hab seit c.a. 2 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt bzw. nicht mein WoW Abo erweitert da ich bis cata warten wollte..


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

ich kann mich immer noch net einloggen >.< habs jetz das 2te mal instaliert und alles versucht jmd ne idee oder nen tipp?
wie ich den verbindungsfehler wegbekomme?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Muss der WoW Account Aktiv sein um einen Cata Beta Invite zu bekommen ? Hab seit c.a. 2 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt bzw. nicht mein WoW Abo erweitert da ich bis cata warten wollte.. [/font]



Nein muss nicht Aktiv sein um ausgewält zu werden. Aber um dann spielen zu wollen musst du bezahlen.


----------



## Arukan (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Nein muss nicht Aktiv sein um ausgewält zu werden. Aber um dann spielen zu wollen musst du bezahlen.



Danke, na dann werd ich ihn nur wieder aktiviern falls ich nen key bekomme wenn nicht halt noch ne weile warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Guck doch erstmal ob du eine Freischaltung bekommen hast.


----------



## Arukan (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Guck doch erstmal ob du eine Freischaltung bekommen hast.



Hab ich nicht, die F5 Taste wurde auf battle.net schon im Stundentakt von mir Geqüalt ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Von mir wurde sie gestern im 30 Sekundentakt gequält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Guck doch erstmal ob du eine Freischaltung bekommen hast.




ich habe ne freischaltung..... nur komme ich net rein wegen scheiss verbindung hergestellt werden kann oh man eh

Char ist alle drüben warten schon auf mich und im off forum meldet sich auch keiner da zu -.-


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Mh blöd. Das Probleme haben viele oder? Kannst du dich nicht Einloggen beim Start oder mit dem Charakter einloggen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Cover Deathwing oder Lich King?



deathwing


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Dann hast du auch eine Freischaltung bekommen! Glückwunsch! 
Viel Spaß beim Client downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das dauert ewig..


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

er hat das selbe problem wie ich es kommt der text verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal wir beide haben es schon 2mal installiert und fire wall runtergeschraubt alles und s kommt immer noch >.< sitzen seid 15uhr etwa hier im forum


----------



## Newmerlin (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Mh blöd. Das Probleme haben viele oder? Kannst du dich nicht Einloggen beim Start oder mit dem Charakter einloggen?




ich würde mich freun wenn ich die Chars sehen würde ne nach dem Authenticator Code ist schluss und bekomme ne meldung 
*Die verbindung kommte nicht hergestellt werden*


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sry das ich in einem Forum Nicht so auf meine Rechtschreibung / Bla Achte :/



Dann will ich mal deinen Bericht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann mich bis dahin einloggen wo man die Server eigentlich auswählen sollte. Aber wie gesagt keine Freischaltung -> keine Server.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

du glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im support kan usn auch keiner helfen >.<


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Naja spielen kann ich ja nicht macht also keinen Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

naja aber wenigstens kommst du rein genau der fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eig müsten wir so weit wie du kommen und du so wiet wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ach du hast auch keinen Freigeschaltetetn Account? Liegt bestimmt daran das ich die Englische Version habe.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

doch habe ich xD


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Dann müsstest du aber eigentlich weiter kommen als Ich.


----------



## Krimson (2. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand vom deutschen client den link schicken oder hier posten bitte? vond er beta, danke schon mal


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vom deutschen client den link schicken oder hier posten bitte? vond er beta, danke schon mal




mir auch


----------



## Raxzy (2. Juli 2010)

Mir auch =)


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

post doch einfach wer den link hier rein brauch nich jeder schreiben mir auch oder so^^


----------



## NgP.Brot (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kopiere mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Betatest-Forum, für alle Leute mit Login-Problemen:



> Mal schauen ob ich eventuell helfen kann, mein Cousin und ich hatten das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Ich benutze Windows 7, mein Cousin Vista. Wichtig ist, dass ihr in den Ordneroptionen aktiviert habt, dass ihr versteckte Dateien und Ordner sehen könnt.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, bei meinem Cousin und mir (wir haben beide ziemlich unterschiedliche Systeme) hat es geklappt. Probiert es einfach mal aus, Ihr macht Euch definitv nichts kaputt, falls es nicht klappt.


----------



## LordVarot (2. Juli 2010)

wisst ihr wann es vorraussichtlich die 2 welle der key versendungen geben wird vorrausgesetzt es gibt einen (was ich mal stark vermute bei wotlk wars ja auch so)


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

das weiß nichma blizz, es hieß wöchentlich aber dann hieß es bei bedarf usw man wirds sehen!


----------



## Ulfrik (2. Juli 2010)

eig bin ich gar nicht so scharf darauf in die beta zu kommen, dadurch wirds nur umso spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal deinen Bericht lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt entweder berichte oder livestream :/


----------



## Astrakiller (2. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mal den Link zur cata charcopy linken?


----------



## Forza92 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich will bei der Beta dabei sein =(
Meint ihr ich bekomme nen Beta Invite weil ich aufem Betareleas Geburtstag hatte? =)



mfg Forza


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

LordVarot schrieb:


> wisst ihr wann es vorraussichtlich die 2 welle der key versendungen geben wird vorrausgesetzt es gibt einen (was ich mal stark vermute bei wotlk wars ja auch so)


mir 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit Nächsten Freitag


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie gesagt entweder berichte oder livestream :/



Livestreamen werd ich auch falls ich nen invite bekomme, aber halt nur über Xfire


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Livestreamen werd ich auch falls ich nen invite bekomme, aber halt nur über Xfire
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich werde Mit Error Sicherlich live streamen Entweder Stream er (sehr wahrscheinlich) Und ich Organisiere es Bla Oder halt andersherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doenervich (2. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal den Link zur cata charcopy linken?



http://www.wow-europe.com/beta-charcopy


----------



## Toxxical (2. Juli 2010)

Ganz fieser Hack Versuch


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ganz fieser Hack Versuch



Glaub ich nicht ist die Original Blizz site


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ganz fieser Hack Versuch



Oh mann xD


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich bis dahin einloggen wo man die Server eigentlich auswählen sollte. Aber wie gesagt keine Freischaltung -> keine Server.



Hmmm kann mich auch immer noch nicht einlogen. 
Im offiziellen Forum hat jemand spekuliert das es daran liegt das man den Char transferiert hat bevor der client runtergeladen war. Derjenige hatte auch noch eine technische "Erklärung" dafür.., leider find ich den post grad nicht wieder. Ob da etwas dran ist und konnte heute schon mal jemand einlogen?


----------



## Raigen2004 (2. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem WOW1(PTR), WOW2(PTR) etc... ist relativ schnell und simpel erklärt.

Hat man aktuell auf einem PTR (Patch Test Realm - 3.3.5 war der aktuellste PTR) gespielt so hat man in seiner Battle.net Accountverwaltung das WOTLK-Cover mit der Unterschrift *WOWPTR(1)* stehen.

Ist man nun für die Beta eingeladen worden, so erscheint ein zusätzliches *WOW2(PTR)* mit dem Deathwing-Cover, dieses symboliert wie schon erwähnt das man in der Cataclysm-Beta ist.

Falls man nicht auf dem PTR gespielt hat, so ist die Cataclysm-Beta als WOW1(PTR) gekennzeichnet. 

Notfalls kann man auch auf das Cover klicken und checken ob es sich um die Beta handelt oder nicht indem unter den Lizenzinformationen dann *Schlüssel: Betatest* steht und auch ein Cataclysm Bild auf der Seite abgebildet ist.


Falls in der hinsicht noch Ungewissheit herrscht unter den Leuten hier... *g*


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Wegen euch hab ich doch glatt meine Baguettes vergessen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Essbar sind sie noch^^


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2010)

gief invite : /


----------



## Yatas (2. Juli 2010)

Need auch Beta inv besonders nachdem man das erste vid von buffed gesehen hat -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

giev client^^ was bringts den invite zu ham und dann noch 2935873987 stunden game zu saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

<-Hat den Client sucht Freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> <-Hat den Client sucht Freischaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schick ma link


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> schick ma link



will er wohl nich?^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Den Client gibts auf vielen Seiten, zu empfehlen wäre: http://0daypatch.info/

w00t, da ist doch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Da klick ich lieber ned rauf ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Schade das dies die älteste Page ist die Patches mit Fullspeed anbietet.


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

uns will wohl keiner nen link geben oder uns sonstwie helfen an den client zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also am fußball kanns nes liegen so toll is das spiel ned und der latten elfer spiegelt nur das spiel wieder^^


----------



## Exeo (2. Juli 2010)

3:2 SPannung !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leide mal mit, seitdem das 20 Min. Video Goblin-Startgebiet drinne ist, bin ich noch heißer auf die Beta -.-
Hab aber keinen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

uruuuuuuuuuuuu wasn lahmes spiel und lahmes elfer finale blub^^
nochi mmer keinen client :/


----------



## nessomik1 (2. Juli 2010)

Mann munkelt Leute unter 18 und die immer Flamen in /2 Channel bekommen keine einladung!


----------



## Delröy1 (2. Juli 2010)

dann dürfte ich ja laut der logik schon einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weit über 18 und ich flame nur im /w oder /g, aber ich will ja auch erstma nur den client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (2. Juli 2010)

nessomik1 schrieb:


> Mann munkelt Leute unter 18 und die immer Flamen in /2 Channel bekommen keine einladung!



komisch warum hab ich dann einen bin unter 18 und flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeo (2. Juli 2010)

nessomik1 schrieb:


> Mann munkelt Leute unter 18 und die immer Flamen in /2 Channel bekommen keine einladung!






Das erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hopala falsches zitat >.>


----------



## .:Alexandruss:. (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

hätte da  Fragen an alle gewinner:

1. Welche Spiele spielt ihr von Blizz?
2. Wie lange spielt ihr diese Spiele?
3. Wie gut ist euer Rechner?
4. Halt der Rechner es bei guter Quali noch aus ?

Danke für die Antworten =D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

.:Alexandruss:. schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> hätte da  Fragen an alle gewinner:
> 
> ...


Beta ist da um Möglichst eine Breite Auswahl Von System Konfigurationen Zu testen Und Fehler Bugs Etc PP aufzuspüren wie Ich aber bei dir Lese willst du nur "SPIELEN" Korrigiere mich wen ich falsch liege


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube heute wird es wieder eine Welle geben an Freischaltungen. Denn ich wünsche es mir so sehr. ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute wird es wieder eine Welle geben an Freischaltungen. Denn ich wünsche es mir so sehr. ^^


Da heute Freitag ist Und sehr Wahrscheinlich jede Woche Also Mit 80 - 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit Nächsten Freitag eine kommt leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Ist mir egal wie wahrscheinlich es ist! Heute bekomme ich eine Freischaltung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde nicht gesagt das sie noch nicht wissen wann sie die nächste Welle verschicken? Also sollte doch  kein Rhythmus drinne sein.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ist mir egal wie wahrscheinlich es ist! Heute bekomme ich eine Freischaltung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Nochmal für alle zur Info: loggt euch bitte ausschließlich über http://eu.battle.net/ ein, um heraus zu finden, ob ihr für die Cataclysm-Beta ausgewählt wurdet. Wer es jetzt noch nicht geschafft hat, *keine Sorge: Wir werden jede Woche weitere Spieler zum Betatest einladen.* Um ausgewählt werden zu können, müsst ihr euch allerdings vorher in eurer Battle.net-Accountverwaltung dafür anmelden. Wie das funktioniert erfahrt ihr in diesem Beitrag: http://forums.wow-eu...817256505&sid=3
> 
> Noch eine Anmerkung: Auch wenn es verständlich ist, dass einige Teilnehmer hier im Beitrag enttäuscht sind, weil sie selbst noch nicht freigeschaltet wurden, bitte ich euch trotzdem freundlich zu bleiben.





http://forums.wow-eu...817046943&sid=3


----------



## -Migu- (2. Juli 2010)

Joa, warten und Tee trinken. Oder nach Anaheim fahren und solange Leute umhauen bis sie dir ne Mail schicken, nach hause fahren und zocken ^^

Nach den ganzen Shows / Screens hab ich sooo neeeed auf nen Goblin,... *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Joa, warten und Tee trinken. Oder nach Anaheim fahren und solange Leute umhauen bis sie dir ne Mail schicken, nach hause fahren und zocken ^^
> 
> Nach den ganzen Shows / Screens hab ich sooo neeeed auf nen Goblin,... *g*



aber immer dran denken BETA Soll kein Spaß bedeuten Sondern Arbeit


----------



## -Migu- (2. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aber immer dran denken BETA Soll kein Spaß bedeuten Sondern Arbeit



ja logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wär ne "arbeit" die unheimlich viel spass macht, oder nicht ? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Juli 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> ja logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohja Stimmt auch wieder ^^


----------



## Starfros (3. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /




Wenns die Beta sein soll hätte ich es auch schon.
ABER dies stand schon so als ich mal PTR testen wollte für RubinSanktum, habs nur nie zeitlich hinbekommen um mich dort mal um zu schauen.


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal Morgen werd ich Videos auf youtube zu den worgen startgebieten hochladen. Und wen es klappt evtl noch zum Goblin aber da bin ich mir noch nich sicher.


----------



## Fork (3. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O
> 
> 
> Naja und der Downloader von Cataclysm im Hintergrund is eh nur der von der Alpha die sich jeder runter konnte.
> ...



Hallo,
Erstens: Man kann auch 2 Accounts haben, 1 mit WotLK 1 mit BC (hab ich auch ist nichts besonderes)
Zweitens: Wenn man seinen Account (WoW) erst dann eröffnet hat als das Battle.net schon da war dann wurden die Accounts einfach nach der Reihenfolge des eröffnens, WoW1, WoW2 und so weiter genannt.


----------



## cortez338 (3. Juli 2010)

Der Satz es werden jede Woche neue Spieler eingeladen heißt nicht das alle 7 Tage spieler eingeladen werden sondern nur das sie inerhalb einer Woche einladen also okönnen sie auch jeden zweiten Tag welche verschicken


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Der Satz es werden jede Woche neue Spieler eingeladen heißt nicht das alle 7 Tage spieler eingeladen werden sondern nur das sie inerhalb einer Woche einladen also okönnen sie auch jeden zweiten Tag welche verschicken



Oder aber auch alle 7 tage xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Der Satz es werden jede Woche neue Spieler eingeladen heißt nicht das alle 7 Tage spieler eingeladen werden sondern nur das sie inerhalb einer Woche einladen also okönnen sie auch jeden zweiten Tag welche verschicken



ja stimmt schon wurde auch gesagt es Könnte erst nächsten Monat passieren oder auch morgen Aber es wird Wahrscheinlich so Ähnlich wie bei WOTLK


----------



## PolarBernd (3. Juli 2010)

Joa, ich hab nen Betazugang^^
Leider is meine Platte zu voll gerade. Bin gerade am ausleeren.

Bei meinem Battle.Net steht erst Wotlk, daneben dann der Wotlk PTR und ganz am ende dann das Cataclysm Logo mit der Schrift "World of Warcraft Cataclysm PTR).

Ich wünsche euch viel glück.

Erst mal ne runde Goblin spielen^^

Gruß,

Bernd


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Satz es werden jede Woche neue Spieler eingeladen heißt nicht das alle 7 Tage spieler eingeladen werden sondern nur das sie inerhalb einer Woche einladen also okönnen sie auch jeden zweiten Tag welche verschicken[/font]



Danke du bist mein Held des Tages!*krönt crotez zum König von WoW*


----------



## ReliktKilla (3. Juli 2010)

Toll und wieder ne neue Runde rnd Auswahlverfahrensche***e. Die größten Gimps werden wieder Keys bekommen und richtige 100%ige Gamer bleiben außen vor. -,-


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt so lange ich nicht dabei bin haben nur Gimps einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chill wird schon alles werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReliktKilla (3. Juli 2010)

PolarBernd schrieb:


> Joa, ich hab nen Betazugang^^
> Leider is meine Platte zu voll gerade. Bin gerade am ausleeren.
> 
> Bei meinem Battle.Net steht erst Wotlk, daneben dann der Wotlk PTR und ganz am ende dann das Cataclysm Logo mit der Schrift "World of Warcraft Cataclysm PTR).
> ...



genau das meine ich und dann noch schön posen =) F*** O** !!!!!!


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht gerade begeistert das ich keine Freischaltung bekommen habe. Trozdem immer nett bleiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir kommen schon noch dran.Musst dich halt erstmal mit Streams über Wasser halten.


----------



## ReliktKilla (3. Juli 2010)

Eig wollte ich noch weiter flamen aber du hast es iwie geschafft mich runter zu bringen hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau doch mal hier vorbei http://www.livestream.com/xfire_skater2510 ist ein Live Stream. Ist zwar nicht viel aber besser wie nichts. Übermogen bekommen bestimmt wir eine Freischaltung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer Positiv denken!


----------



## ReliktKilla (3. Juli 2010)

Jo danke dir, positiv denken hatte ich schon fast verlernt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildkong1995 (3. Juli 2010)

mein acc is seid 2 wochn "eingefroren" hab ich trotzdem ne chance ein zugang zur beta zu kriegen? 
thx... grüß gott ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ja hast du aber achte drauf es sind dieses mal Freischaltungen keine Keys!


----------



## ReliktKilla (3. Juli 2010)

Sind das eig bestimmte Wochentage an denen jede Woche neue Invites kommen?


----------



## jimbeàm (3. Juli 2010)

juhuuu   lad mir das teil auch grad runter (freu)
mal tierisch gespannt   man sieht sich auf brill^^


----------



## Yatas (3. Juli 2010)

weißt schon das brill der ptr server ist und kein beta server?^^


----------



## jimbeàm (3. Juli 2010)

wird schon passen und wenn nicht kopiere ich die chars halt nochma^^


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

moin, ich könnt noch immer mal den client gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (3. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte die acc daten von jemand gebrauchen der für die Beta freigeschaltet wurde. http://www.buffed.de/wow daraufklicken bitte...


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

lol draufklicken bitte haha^^


----------



## stubbsl (3. Juli 2010)

wildkong1995 schrieb:


> mein acc is seid 2 wochn "eingefroren" hab ich trotzdem ne chance ein zugang zur beta zu kriegen?
> thx... grüß gott ^^




Mein Acc ist schon seit 3 Monaten eingefroren, kann ich dann dennoch die Einladung bekommen?


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> moin, ich könnt noch immer mal den client gebrauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (3. Juli 2010)

jo ich könnt auch den client gebrauchen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

ich sage mal so So schwer den Client zu finden ist es gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

dann gib uns einach nen link oderso? ich hab nix gefunden^^


----------



## Zwirbel (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann gib uns einach nen link oderso? ich hab nix gefunden^^



jo seh ich genau so!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann gib uns einach nen link oderso? ich hab nix gefunden^^



nach was Googelst du GIEF BETA CLIENT? :> 





Ich sage nochmal Easy Ihn zu finden Sogar sehr easy 1 mal Gegoogelt Und schon hat ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (3. Juli 2010)

http://de.yamaha.com/de/products/musical_instruments/keyboards/digitalkeyboards/psr_s910/?mode=specs, hier ist dein link.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> jo seh ich genau so!


darf ich Leider nicht ich glaube Nämlich das es von den Mods nicht Gerne Gesehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (3. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159816-eu-cata-beta-invites-sind-raus/page__st__560, noch ein link!


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> http://de.yamaha.com...910/?mode=specs, hier ist dein link.



bestimmt nicht....


und nein ich google nich gief link


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

ich kann euch höchstens Stichworte Liefern Googelt nach: Cataclysm enGB Client Oder Cataclysm Beta client


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

wozu gabs nich nen deutschen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wozu gabs nich nen deutschen?


Es sind MÖGLICHE STICHWORTE weiter nix Ich habe euch nur einen Tipp gegeben der mich Vllt Sogar hier teuer zu stehen kommt >_<


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2010)

Der Client bringt dir genau *nichts* wenn du nicht freigeschaltet wirst. ~.~
Ich mein so lang wirds wohl nicht dauern den zu laden+patches.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Der Client bringt dir genau *nichts* wenn du nicht freigeschaltet wirst. ~.~
> Ich mein so lang wirds wohl nicht dauern den zu laden+patches.


Oh doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert seine Stunden 2.2 GB Client und wen man Pech hat darf man auch noch 1.1 GB patch ziehen oder man bekommt nen 3.3 GB großen client  

der beta Ordner hat alleine 30 knapp 31 GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

es geht sich darum fals mach doch ausgewählt wird das man dann nich noch 82376587 stunden lang game saugt patchen muss oder sonstwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2010)

Wenns nicht grad hart ausgelastet ist gehts eig. immer schnell mit den Patches usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Wenns nicht grad hart ausgelastet ist gehts eig. immer schnell mit den Patches usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joar stimmt schon also meckern konnte ich nicht wirklich :> Und ich habe von alpha hoch gepatcht >_<


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

joa das werd ich wohl auch machen da ich den kram nun geunden hab wg undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> joa das werd ich wohl auch machen da ich den kram nun geunden hab wg undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schick mal link


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend gingen heute neue einladungen raus


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Anscheinend gingen heute neue einladungen raus




wieso?


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Weil ein paar neue leute invites bekommen haben. Die hatte gestern keine.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Weil ein paar neue leute invites bekommen haben. Die hatte gestern keine.




wer


----------



## DoktorElmo (3. Juli 2010)

Ich zb =)


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ich zb =)




wtf hast du garnicht verdient ._.


----------



## Forza92 (3. Juli 2010)

Will auch =(


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Forza92 schrieb:


> Will auch =(




ich auch x.X


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

es werden neue verschickt?? will haben^^




falls ich einen hab ganz ruhig durch alle quest texte lesen und fehler suche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forza92 (3. Juli 2010)

Hatte zu Beta start geburtstag meint ihr ich könnt da nen gm anschreiben oder den support um mir nen zugang zu verschaffen ? xD


----------



## Demyxxxx (3. Juli 2010)

Forza92 schrieb:


> Hatte zu Beta start geburtstag meint ihr ich könnt da nen gm anschreiben oder den support um mir nen zugang zu verschaffen ? xD



ne


----------



## Forza92 (3. Juli 2010)

Zumindest kann man sich die Zeit vertreiben um Berufe zu skillen oder zu twinken. =)
Hoffe aber das ich wenigstens am Freitag nen zugang habe.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Forza92 schrieb:


> Hatte zu Beta start geburtstag meint ihr ich könnt da nen gm anschreiben oder den support um mir nen zugang zu verschaffen ? xD



bestimmt /ironie off


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> bestimmt /ironie off




meint ihr ich bekomme nen betakey wenn ich sage das ich noch 10jahre WoW spielen werde?


----------



## Chelrid (3. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf hast du garnicht verdient ._.




und warum solltest du es verdient haben?


----------



## meerp (3. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> meint ihr ich bekomme nen betakey wenn ich sage das ich noch 10jahre WoW spielen werde?



jap.


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> und warum solltest du es verdient haben?



Weil er hier im Thread die ganze Zeit rumspammt!!!11
jk lol


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Seht's positiv. Wenn es heißt das heute wieder Freischaltungen verschickt wurden heißt es auch das jeden Tag welche raus gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mehr Chancen.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Weil er hier im Thread die ganze Zeit rumspammt!!!11
> jk lol




:XD


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

vllt net ^^hoffe aber das es so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Aber wollte Buffed nicht bescheid geben wenn neue Wellen verschickt wurden?


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Seht's positiv. Wenn es heißt das heute wieder Freischaltungen verschickt wurden heißt es auch das jeden Tag welche raus gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne heißt es nich^^ kann auch der rest von welle 1 gewesen sein da die jeden spieler einzeln flaggen müssen dauert sowas auch schonma länger als 24h^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Woher sollten sie es wissen? Diese Naivität... berrauschend.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Das Lied macht mich happy xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qym8-TioyiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

aber das neue download&install is sau nice, ich dl 2 ma so schnell wie es installed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

gib ma link bitte^^


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

machs wie ich nutz google


----------



## belatir (3. Juli 2010)

Hoi ich hab noch keine beta freischaltung :-) aber dafür meine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich saug grade den clienten und zock dan gemülich die beta auch wenn sie nicht auf mich läuft hehe P


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

mhh diese option hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, 3 accs kein invite, kollege hat 5 accs kein invite alles doof


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die Chancen so gering sind einen Key zu bekommen. Ich hoffe mal das bei nächsten Wellen mehr Leute Freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

Grz an alle mit Key.
Ich sehe schon, dass ich den Key wieder bekomme, wenn die Beta fast um ist :-D

Falls jemand nen DL-Link hat kann er ihn mir gerne per PM schicken.
Mal ne rein theoretische Frage:
Was wäre, wenn ich mir 10 Testaccounts erstelle, kriegen die auch Keys ? ;-)
Das waren nur die Gedanken eines Worgen....


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

abwarten, die meisten wollen eh nur neue sachen sehen und nix testen wie es sich gehört mit fehler reporten usw, ich hab bc lk beta gezoggt und hoffe ich werd auch wieder erwählt und wenn nich auch egal spielen werden es ja eh alle früher oder später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;:


n1k3 schrieb:


> Grz an alle mit Key.
> Ich sehe schon, dass ich den Key wieder bekomme, wenn die Beta fast um ist :-D
> 
> Falls jemand nen DL-Link hat kann er ihn mir gerne per PM schicken.
> ...




nein musst nen gekauftes spiel haben mit key undso sonst kannste dich zu keiner beta regestrieren^^


----------



## Deepender (3. Juli 2010)

Blizzard sind assi, als statt die drauf gucken wer bei den PTR die bugs meldet, oder bei der beta, fingern die sich einen und suchen irgendwelche raus, mich kotzt es auf deutsch an, noch nie ne beta bekommen, dabei bei den PTR Dauernt bugs am melden, und ich spiele wo seid release date!-.-


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

@Deepender: 
 	Vielleicht machst du Blizz einfach zu viel Arbeit :-D
 	Solange keine Posts mehr kommen mit " Oh ich habe nen Key, aber was soll ich damit, wow ich habe hier was lilanes an :-D "

@Delröy:
 	Mich interessieren die neuen Quests in der alten Welt von 1-60, da die Story ja da auch weitergeschritten ist, zb Van Cleef tot,Startgebiet von den Menschen wird vom Tod des Lichkönigs berichtet.
 	Ebenso will ich den letzten Boss im Unterwasserdungeon umhaun, hab da immer nur herrliche Wipes gesehen :-D
 	Meiner Meinung nach ist Wrath schon ausgelutscht :-/
 	Mein persönliches Ziel alle Chars auf 80 zu leveln auch und die wichtigsten Berufe sind auch max (und nein ich bin kein 24/7 Zocker).


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mal so ne Frage und zwar ob man ne beta Einladung auch bekommen kann wenn der Account nicht bezahlt ist??
Ich habe mich angemeldet für die beta als mein Account noch bezahlt war aber seitdem das Wetter so schön ist chille ich lieber mit Freunden usw. und finde daher nicht die Zeit zu Raiden.
Jetzt ist mein Account nicht mehr bezahlt besteht da trotzdem noch die Chance nen Beta-Key zu ergattern???

Denn so mal wieder am Abend bisschen die WoW-Welt unsicher zumachen hätte ich schon mal wieder lust und bei Release bin ich sowieso wieder am Start weil es da eh wieder ewig lange beschissenes Wetter gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um schnelle und ernst gemeinte Antworten

MfG

Benethron


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> machs wie ich nutz google




ich hab nix gefunden give link pls


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

100% bestätigen kann ich es nicht, aber vom Lesen der Threads folgende Antwort.

Ja, du kannst ausgewählt werden, wenn du ne gekaufte Version hast.
Ja, du kannst den Clienten runterladen.
Nein, du kannst nur spielen solange du ein Abo hast.

Berichtigt mich falls ich im Unrecht bin.


----------



## Deepender (3. Juli 2010)

n1k3 schrieb:


> @Deepender:
> 
> Solange keine Posts mehr kommen mit " Oh ich habe nen Key, aber was soll ich damit, wow ich habe hier was lilanes an :-D "


dat mit der arbeit habe ich kapiert, aber das da jetzt nicht ;D


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe dann ist das so gemeint ich kann nen beta-key bekommen ich kann auch downloaden aber um aufn beta-Server zu spielen muss ich erst bei meinem live-Account ein Abo kaufen


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

Okay war bissel überzogen, aber durch dieses zufällige auswählen bekommen sehr viele Spieler nen Zugang, die ihn nicht benutzen oder nur den Content bewundern ohne Fehler zu suchen. 
Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber, wenn nen Teil der Keys an Leute geht, die verschiedene Systemkomponenten haben um die Hardware zu testen und ein anderer Teil an Leute geht, die aktiv am PTR teilnehmen, Fehler melden.
Der Rest soll an Leute gehen die schon Jahre lang dabei sind.

"Oh ich habe nen Key, aber was soll ich damit, wow ich habe hier was lilanes an :-D": Damit meinte ich, dass selbst Leute nen Key bekommen haben, die noch nichteinmal nen 80iger haben und Ahnung haben was sie da eingetlich machen. Für mich ist das reine Serverüberlastung auf dem PTR ;-)

Ich weiß ich rede immer über Keys, aber meine damit eigentlich die Freischaltung über B-Net.

Ich halte fest: Gut gemacht hat Blizz, dass es diesesmal keine Keys für die Beta gab und diese verscherbelt wurden.
 	Schlecht war mal wieder, dass zuviel Randoms ausgewählt wurden und Spieler mit zu wenig Ahnung, dass kann man gegen Ende der Beta machen :-)

@Benethron: Ja genau das meinte ich.

* 
*


----------



## Riesenkuh (3. Juli 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> Blizzard sind assi, als statt die drauf gucken wer bei den PTR die bugs meldet, oder bei der beta, fingern die sich einen und suchen irgendwelche raus, mich kotzt es auf deutsch an, noch nie ne beta bekommen, dabei bei den PTR Dauernt bugs am melden, und ich spiele wo seid release date!-.-



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht mir genauso ^^

- Seit 5 Jahren dabei
- Bei jeden größeren PTR dabei gewesen und auch fleissig getestet und reported
- BC Beta Key = Fail
- Wotlk Beta = Fail (Hab da nur durch zufäll n key bekommen über ein INAKTIVEN account von nen kumpel >.<
- Starcraft II Beta = Fail (Und wirklich all meine Kollegen hatten hinterher n Zugang, nur ich stand ma wieder mit leeren Händen da in der Hinsicht ^^)

Und bei Cata siehts wohl wieder nicht anders aus :/ damn !

Wobei ich schon denke das in der der sten Welle massig Zugänge rausgehauen wurden, nur das wohl 70% der Masse es noch ned gerallt hat das die beta angefangen hat bzw. sie überhaupt mal in ihren b-net acc nachschauen, nachdem ich mich gestern mal auffen Live Realm umgehört habe.

Naja.. bleibt nur weiterhin abzuwarten und hoffen das ich auch noch ein klein wenig Glück habe ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich hab nix gefunden give link pls




ok hab was gefunden


----------



## Chéckér (3. Juli 2010)

selbst wenn du den downloader hast wird es nicht funktionieren, siehe: http://img23.imagesh...downloaderk.jpg

Es muss ich nur einer bereit erklären die 20mb hochzuladen,

PN gerne erwünscht


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

So also ich will mich jetzt mal auten ich bin kein dahergerannter noob oder so meiner meinung bin ich ein guter wow spieler und ich will den beta key nicht um einfach nur mal wieder hier und da wow zu zocken sondern wirklich um fehler zu melden und mich auch vorzubereiten wenn ich so ca. eine woche vor richtigen release oder auch früher wieder einsteige weil dieses wetter das zurzeit ist, ist einfach zu geil um zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens hab was gefunden 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816897405&sid=3


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ICh will ne freischaltung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

@ MasterXoX wer will sie nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> @ MasterXoX wer will sie nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die, die sie schon haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

aber die wollten die doch haben oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

juhu auchn beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

kann es sein das die beta-keys der 1. welle nach und nach kommen oder das alle spieler sie zur selben zeit bekommen haben weil dann muss ich heute nicht die ganze zeit nachschauen wenn ich das weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

also werden keys verschickt also besteht noch hoffnung yeehaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind das immer noch Keys der ersten Welle. Dauert eine Weile die Freizuschalten.
Denke spätestens Sonntag Abend wirds dann aber vorbei sein und dann erst wieder am Wochenende oder ,wenns Blizz benötigt ,neue Freischaltungen geben wird.

Was ich bisher gehört habe ist der Realm unterbevölkert, aber auch überlastet :-D
In den life Videos sieht man meist, dass die Latenz gelb ist....


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir ist die Latenz vollkommen inordnung ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> also werden keys verschickt also besteht noch hoffnung yeehaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man weiß es nich aber wie ich auch schon sagte können noch von welle 1 sein da es dauert die raus zu ballern und was dazu kommt weiß man nich wann der jenige zuletzt geschaut hat, wenn er nun erst schaut und nen invite hat heißt ned das er den erst vor ner stunde oderso bekommen hat ne^^


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist die Latenz vollkommen inordnung ^^



Na dann haut mehr Invites raus, gogo ihr großen Blauen :-D


----------



## HenrikP. (3. Juli 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> Blizzard sind assi, als statt die drauf gucken wer bei den PTR die bugs meldet, oder bei der beta, fingern die sich einen und suchen irgendwelche raus, mich kotzt es auf deutsch an, noch nie ne beta bekommen, dabei bei den PTR Dauernt bugs am melden, und ich spiele wo seid release date!-.-



Naja zur Rechtschreibung äußer ich mich 'mal nicht, aber wie stellst du dir denn das Auswahlverfahren vor?


----------



## Rukosh (3. Juli 2010)

GZ an dich ^^
Ich möchte auch... :*(


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Blizzard sind assi, als statt die drauf gucken wer bei den PTR die bugs meldet, oder bei der beta, fingern die sich einen und suchen irgendwelche raus, mich kotzt es auf deutsch an, noch nie ne beta bekommen, dabei bei den PTR Dauernt bugs am melden, und ich spiele wo seid release date!-.-[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> 
> 
> ...



Auf sowas einzugehen ist noch dümmer wie so etwas zu schreiben.Solche Typen gibts immer.


----------



## Rukosh (3. Juli 2010)

@Deepender
Du glaubst doch echt nicht , dass Blizz DICH wählt nur weil du seit Classic dabei bist !
Die losen das wohl aus ..und dann hast DU wohl bisher Pech gehabt..


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel auch seit release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen.. NERF HUNTERZ!!! xDD


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

wieso lich? spiele hunter^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Ich auch aber das was ich mit nem gezielten Schuss raus haue is total übel xD


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

wieviel hauste raus?^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Mal gute 30-50 k. Das höchste war um die 55k


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

HenrikP. schrieb:


> ..., aber wie stellst du dir denn das Auswahlverfahren vor?



-verschiedene Hardware (CPU,Betriebssystem und Netzwerk)
-verschiedene Sprachen (Questtexte und Übersetzungsfehler vermeiden)
-langjährige WoW Nutzer (kennen alten Content und treue Kunden )
-gute PvE und PvP Spieler (schwere Abgrenzung, zb pre ICC Buff LK 10/25er Kill, Gladititel, 2400+ Rating oder 30.000 ehrenhafte Kills,....)
-gute RPLer (wegen Story...kp wie man die findet :-D )

Anfänger und Neukunden kann man nach meiner Sicht aus der ersten und zweiten Welle erstmal ausschließen, da diese noch zu unerfahren und mit dem aktuellen Content beschäftigt sind.

@Lich...ja habe den Skill auch schon gesehen, übelst DMG Keule. Der rest vom DMG ist soweit passend, da die Leute eh viel mehr Leben haben werden. Mal schauen wie sie das im PvP hinkriegen.
Keine Lust, dass mein Schurke 20 Sekunden auf nen Gegner einhauen muss.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

Wow,wenn das so bleibt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wanna have invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich auch aber das was ich mit nem gezielten Schuss raus haue is total übel xD



Hiho, 

kannst du mir bitte sagen auf welchem Patch stand du bist ? xD 

Ich verzweifel hier noch, patch hier patch da.

Mfg Germane


----------



## Kontrax (3. Juli 2010)

naja ich spiele seit 4jahren genau wie mein bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir beide haben aber keine keys find ich echt dumm sind meist bei den ptr´s am reporten und so 
aber naja es bekommen eh nur die top spieler überhaupt die freischaltung


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> kannst du mir bitte sagen auf welchem Patch stand du bist ? xD
> 
> ...



Bei welchem Patch biste den?


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

egal grad scheiß auf cata gleich is fuppes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Bei welchem Patch biste den?



"WoW-4.0.0.12164 -> WoW-4.0.0.12232

1,11 GB


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> "WoW-4.0.0.12164 -> WoW-4.0.0.12232
> 
> 1,11 GB



mhh danach kommt noch einer mein ich


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Hm als ich bei den Patch war hab ich was fern geguckt. :< tut mir leid weiß nit was als nächstes kam..aber müsste eig nur noch 1-2 kleine kommen :<


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mhh danach kommt noch einer mein ich



Okay danke ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

Stimmt es das man einen anderen mitwerben kann? Wenn das schonmal gefragt wurde oder es Hirnschiss ist bitte eine Schelle geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nîghtmar1 (3. Juli 2010)

ich heb en prob ich kum ned weider ^^

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/mafx2ate/WoWScrnShot_070310_123000.jpg


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

wie mitwerben? gibt für betas kein werbt einen freund oder sonstwas wenn du das meinst^^ blizz wählt aus ende.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wie mitwerben? gibt für betas kein werbt einen freund oder sonstwas wenn du das meinst^^ blizz wählt aus ende.



Danke. Dann werde ich nun demjenigen der mir diesen Hirnschiss angedraht hat, dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ich heb en prob ich kum ned weider ^^
> 
> http://www.imagebana...0310_123000.jpg [/font]



Hast kein Freigeschalteten Beta Account.


----------



## Nîghtmar1 (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hast kein Freigeschalteten Beta Account.



und wie komme ich dann bis in die realmlist von cata beta server?^^


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

Teil 2 der goblins ist online sofort angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Kann jeder der einen Cataclysm Beta Client hat. Sowie ich auch.


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

so leute jetzt erstmal wow beiseite jetzt heißt es Argentinien zerbomben

DEUTSCHLAND VOR!!!!


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

guck doch fußball und lunger net hier herum^^


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

jaja bleib ruhig bloß weil du anscheinend nicht in stimmung bist

und noch ne frage an jemanden der nen key bekommen hat bzw. einladung und zwar wie sieht das mit dem charakter kopieren aus weil ich glaube es heißt ja 4 live chars und noch einen anderen und zu dem hab ich ne frage ist der 80 und welches equip hat er ist der so wie bei den ptr´s von 3.3.5???


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

boar 4.0.0.12164 to 4.0.0.12232 dauert ja emens lange xD^^ wieviel da wohl am saugen sind


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ja das dauert wirklich sehr sehr lange. Aber bald hast du's geschafft. Viel Spaß beim spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

ich will nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Und ich eine Freischaltung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen sind wir Zwei dran MasterXoX ganz sicher. ;D


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ja das dauert wirklich sehr sehr lange. Aber bald hast du's geschafft. Viel Spaß beim spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei 45 % bin ich ja schonma oO^^


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab schon alles installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hab keine Freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja heute noch. Ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen.


----------



## cortez338 (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Und ich eine Freischaltung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist es sicher das morgen neue Freischaltungen kommen ?


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon alles installiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo ich schaute heut auch nicht schlecht als ich die mails durchgegangen bin xD^^ und dann bei acc verwaltung geflaggt war ^^ naja einfach abwarten gehn ja jede woche neue keys raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Es wird gemunkelt das innerhalb einer Woche Freischaltungen raus gehen. Das heißt es kann jeden Tag Freischaltungen geben oder aber auch nur alle 2 Tage. Jo und ich hoffe einfach mal das ich heute Nacht eine Freischaltung bekomme. (So wie ich jede Nacht hoffe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## cortez338 (3. Juli 2010)

Es wir auch gemunkelt das Todesschwinge in Wirklichkeit Hoggar ist ^^


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

naja wenn man dem post glauben schenken darf dann werden jede woche neue keys ausgegeben ^^

! Im Laufe der Beta werden wir Woche für Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Spieletester hinzufügen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade? Mir war so das wenn man da BC hatte und dann auf Wotlk geupdated hat das das automatisch überschrieben wurde. Und WoW1 soll dein alter Account Name gewesen sein? o.O



Man kann in sein Battle.net mehr wie einen WoW Account Einbauen, sein 2. wird dann nur bis BC erweitert sein und er wird Automatisch WoW 1 genannt da Accountnamen da nun überflüssig sind...


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

mhh noch immer keinen invite aber egaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal! schalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand sag ich nur 4:0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thilar (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mhh noch immer keinen invite aber egaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal! schalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand sag ich nur 4:0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/word


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mhh noch immer keinen invite aber egaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal! schalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand sag ich nur 4:0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh man muß das ein schwerer schlag für argentinien sein^^ nichtmal 1 tor  naja nichmehr lang dann beta zocken juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

> V[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]oh man muß das ein schwerer schlag für argentinien sein^^ nichtmal 1 tor  naja nichmehr lang dann beta zocken juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


´

Gib mal Account Daten ich Spiel schon mal vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Gib mal Account Daten ich Spiel schon mal vor.
> 
> ...



echt need pn mit deinen daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parits (3. Juli 2010)

xD nene ^^ drück euch aber die daumen das ihr auchn zugang bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. Ich bin immer noch aller guten Dinge eine Freischaltung zu bekommen. Nur leider glaub ich das wenn ich spielen kann ist's schon sehr laggy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (3. Juli 2010)

Hier könnt ihr euch freischalten lassen xD http://www.ofdb.de/review/97553,357414,Played---Abgezockt


----------



## fastgamer14 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich galub ich hab nen paln wie die einladungen verschickt werden kenne das von nem Kumpel.

Erst die Leute die schon lange zocken (meistens) (High End Content testen)
Dann die Leute die zwar schon "länger" dabei sidn aber nicht so erfollgreich also casual (einfachere Sachen testen)
Und dann Leute die neu dabei sind (für den Levelfluss)


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Juli 2010)

definiere mal lang und high end content? ich zock seit us closed beta hab alles gesehn und gespielt und ? hatte 2/3 beta invites und bisher nix kann ja noch kommen aber ka wo leute so sinnfreie sachen ausgraben, ob casual oder hc gamer macht keinen unterschied es sei denn du bist bei den top5 gilden^^


----------



## n1k3 (3. Juli 2010)

Dem kann ich teilweise wiedersprechen,da Einladungen zb. auch an Starcraft 2 User rausgehen, die keinen WOW Account besitzen :-/
Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Demyxxxx (3. Juli 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> Ich galub ich hab nen paln wie die einladungen verschickt werden kenne das von nem Kumpel.
> 
> Erst die Leute die schon lange zocken (meistens) (High End Content testen)
> Dann die Leute die zwar schon "länger" dabei sidn aber nicht so erfollgreich also casual (einfachere Sachen testen)
> Und dann Leute die neu dabei sind (für den Levelfluss)



Ne, sie suchen zufällig aus, um die Hardware zu überprüfen von den einzelnen Spielern.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

immer noch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich wird der tag kommen an den blizzard meinen acc freischaltet für die beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> Ich galub ich hab nen paln wie die einladungen verschickt werden kenne das von nem Kumpel.
> 
> Erst die Leute die schon lange zocken (meistens) (High End Content testen)
> Dann die Leute die zwar schon "länger" dabei sidn aber nicht so erfollgreich also casual (einfachere Sachen testen)
> Und dann Leute die neu dabei sind (für den Levelfluss)



Nein ein freund von mir der seit 5 wochen dabei ist hat auch ne einladung^^


----------



## Remor (3. Juli 2010)

GRRR ich krieg kirmes ich will auuuuch beta *haare ausfetz* >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Es gibt noch genug Chancen, eine Freischaltung zu bekommen, also jetzt nicht den Mut verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenns doch nichts wird, dann halt im nächsten Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich glaube ja, dass in die Beta Freischaltungen sich auch stinknormale Testrealmeinladungen reingemogelt haben, bei mir ist nämlich auch grad einer aufgetaucht...




Deutschland - Argentinien 
 	4 - 0

YIPPEEEEE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

@ acid_1 ist bei vielen auch passiert


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war das schon vorher. Ist aber doch ganz normal oder?


----------



## Lpax (3. Juli 2010)

Wundert mich auch bei mir.
Ich war zwar schon auf dem ptr allerdings ist das schon ne weile her.

Normal war in meinem profil nur der wow acc....und dann plötzlich noch der ptr1.

Galileo wirds richten....^^


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2010)

Verdammt Heiß und Langweilig noch dazu. : /


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Da gebe ich dir recht...Was würde ich nicht alles geben um Cata Beta spielen zu können..


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

los blizzard verteil invites an uns und mach uns glücklich^^


edit: post 100^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (3. Juli 2010)

DeAtH_LeEcH schrieb:


> Das is mit Sicherheit Fake vor allem warum hast du neben WoW Wotlk auch noch Burning Crusade?



Vllt hat er 2 Accs einen der auf BC upp ist und eibnen wotlk, der BC acc ist vllt ein per Werbt nen Freund geladene ist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Immer diese Fake Bild Diskussionen ^^


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

ist doch schon lang durch diskutiert^^


ps. mein wow ist verschwunden was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axela (3. Juli 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> immer noch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die brauchst nicht jeden tag zu schauen, nächste welle wird erst mit kommenden freitag kommen :-)


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

das dauert mir aber zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Ololol mein WoW Ordner is auch Futsch oO


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

mysteriös jmd hat alle pcs gehackt und wow gelöscht 

hab dazu ein thread in wow allgemeine diskusion


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Naja solang noch der Beta Ordner da ist wo ich noch spielen kann..


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

ich hab aber garnix >.>


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Juli 2010)

Gott sei dank hab ich meinen Ordner aufem Usb stick xD


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Komisch, komisch.
Ist wohl ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah und das Galileo Mystery Team! Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

ich ziehs vom anderen pc her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

*FREISCHALTUNG!! ._.*


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

masterxox du musst warten genau wie der rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Also, man kann sich ja fertigmachen. 
Kommt mal runter, entweder man bekommt einen, oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Also, man kann sich ja fertigmachen.
> Kommt mal runter, entweder man bekommt einen, oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




pff


----------



## Benethron (3. Juli 2010)

wie siehts denn aus hat schon wer den beta-key in den letzten stunden bekommen ob wohl er heute früh oder sogar gestern nachgesehen hat ob er schon einen hat??
und noch ne frage wie läuft das ab mit dem char kopieren 4 live chars einen vorgefertigten oder wie???


----------



## Schurri1497 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo leute habe jetzt zusätlich zu meinem spiel ein WoW1 PTR dazubekommen aber mit Wotlk bild ist des beta oder ein einfacher testrealm???


----------



## Lpax (3. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> Hallo leute habe jetzt zusätlich zu meinem spiel ein WoW1 PTR dazubekommen aber mit Wotlk bild ist des beta oder ein einfacher testrealm???



Mit Wotlk bild keine beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Testrealm


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2010)

WIe oft wurd diese Frage jetzt schon gefragt? Zum Drölfzigmillionstenmal^^


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Ist aber auch blöd von Blizzard gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (3. Juli 2010)

Sorry wollte lieber nochmal fragen. Sicher ist sicher. Hoffe ich krieg den Beta zugang!


----------



## Chriz7 (3. Juli 2010)

Wer hofft das nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (3. Juli 2010)

Die die es schon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (3. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wer hofft das nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die, die schon einen haben ^^
Ich muss auch noch weiter hoffen.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

kann man eigentlich die beta auf einen anderen pc zocken? also net dort wo man diese konfiguration gemacht hat


----------



## Chelrid (3. Juli 2010)

denke mal schon, musst nur halt auf dem anderen pc installieren


----------



## Fork (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn es klappt, vergeb ich nen Beta Invite.


----------



## Schurri1497 (3. Juli 2010)

Fork schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt, vergeb ich nen Beta Invite.



wie meinst du vergeben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (3. Juli 2010)

fork sag mir deinen acc namen und ich benutz nur die beta *g*

wenn du es ernst nimmst auch gut hab einen 80er das reicht will nur beta haben XD


----------



## Fork (4. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> wie meinst du vergeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geb einem, die Accountdaten eines Beta Accounts (wenn er freigeschaltet wird, wofür ich natürlich nicht garantieren kann)


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Juli 2010)

Warum geht das Foto nicht?


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Juli 2010)

http://forums.worldo...6623&sid=2005#0 hier der Beweis!! so(Mich haben einige Leute genervt das ich keinen echten Zugang hätte und bla)


----------



## Chelrid (4. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> http://forums.worldo...6623&sid=2005#0 hier der Beweis!! so(Mich haben einige Leute genervt das ich keinen echten Zugang hätte und bla)




da wird nur gefragt wann weitere updates kommen. und das lässt keinerlei rückschlüsse auf deinen acc zu....


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

Fork schrieb:


> Ich geb einem, die Accountdaten eines Beta Accounts (wenn er freigeschaltet wird, wofür ich natürlich nicht garantieren kann)



Du weist aba das du für den cata acc keinen neuen namen oder so eingibst? Der hat das selbe PW und email/login wie für battlenet... du willst also deine ganzen acc daten weitergeben? Wenne nen Authenthicator hast gehts allgemein garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Nach 3 Tagen immer noch keinen Invite !!!!!!!!!! BLIZZ WHAT HAVE ICH WRONG GEMACHT !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Juli 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> da wird nur gefragt wann weitere updates kommen. und das lässt keinerlei rückschlüsse auf deinen acc zu....



Das ist mein Acc -.- ich kann auch extra was für dich reinschreiben. GUCK DIR MEIN MFG AN!!!!!


----------



## n1k3 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich glaubs dir ja, dass du nen Betaaccount hast...kommt Zeit kommt nächste Welle. :-D
Und es weiß niemand wann es neue Updates gibt. Meldet fleißig Fehler, dann wird da Spiel vielleicht früher fertig ;-)
Was ich aber so an Livestreams sehe ist viel noch verbuggt oder die Skills funktionieren gar nicht, zb der Hunter macht mit dem einen Skill zuviel DMG (one Hit in nem Duell).


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> http://forums.worldo...6623&sid=2005#0 hier der Beweis!! so(Mich haben einige Leute genervt das ich keinen echten Zugang hätte und bla)



Xtk ich wette du spielst nichtmal halb so gut ~.~


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Fork schrieb:


> Ich geb einem, die Accountdaten eines Beta Accounts (wenn er freigeschaltet wird, wofür ich natürlich nicht garantieren kann)



wie willst du das anstellen den account musst du dann ca. an 50 leute vergeben


----------



## Astrakiller (4. Juli 2010)

Das Cata-einlog pw bleibt gleich wenn man sein aktuelles ändert,seh ich das gerade richtig?Kumpel von mir hats jedenfalls eben gemacht und so ^^.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (4. Juli 2010)

kurzer fred missbrauch ... habe jetzt ein WOW1 (PTR) in meiner accseite (mit nem wotlk cover) ... wenn ich da raufklicke, sind da einmal die buttons fürs downloaden (pc und mac) und wenn ich auf char hinzufügen gehe, komme ich nur zur kopierseite für ptr also nix mit cata ... kann mir da iwer helfen?^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. Juli 2010)

das is nich cata spndern der 3.3.5er ptr, und der is geschlossen, das ding hab ich auch^^  (wow 1 (PTR))


----------



## DenniBoy16 (4. Juli 2010)

lol ... der tauchte aber heute erst bei mir auf ... kp was das soll -.-


----------



## Docmortem (4. Juli 2010)

Bei mir auch seit gestern da, aber liegt denke ich daran, dass ich halt vorher selbst auf Testrealmzugang geklickt hatte und er danach halt das Ding automatisch da einfügt. Wahrscheinlich hast du etwas ähnliches gemacht als du verzweifelt checken wolltest ob du nen cata zugang hast^^


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> lol ... der tauchte aber heute erst bei mir auf ... kp was das soll -.-




Die Frage wurd hier schon sooft im Thread durchgekauert -.-"


----------



## DenniBoy16 (4. Juli 2010)

öhhm ... für 3.3.5 hatte ich den ptr nichtmal angerührt ... najaa egal (hoffe mal das wird noch^^)

edit:


MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die Frage wurd hier schon sooft im Thread durchgekauert -.-"



sorry dass ich keine lust hatte mir 37 seiten anzutun auf denen wahrscheinlich 80% rumheulen dass sie keinen beta inv haben^^


----------



## Lpax (4. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> sorry dass ich keine lust hatte mir 37 seiten anzutun auf denen wahrscheinlich 80% rumheulen dass sie keinen beta inv haben^^




85%^^
btw....ich hab auch noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (4. Juli 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> 85%^^
> btw....ich hab auch noch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch nicht :<


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> ich auch nicht :<




ich auch ned >.<


----------



## xxardon (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich auch ned >.<



mee 2 >:


----------



## Kontrax (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich auch ned >.<



auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (4. Juli 2010)

ich auch net, und es sind erst 19 Seiten (bei mir zumindest, liegt wahrscheinlich an meinen einstellungen)


----------



## Deepender (4. Juli 2010)

immernoch nit -.-
tbc =keinen
wotlk=keine
Cata=keinen
PTR Bugs melden= Dauernt !
fuck blizz und ihr neues system und so-.-


----------



## Kerbe (4. Juli 2010)

Habe einen yeaaa kann cata zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (4. Juli 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Habe einen yeaaa kann cata zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz will auch


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Habe einen yeaaa kann cata zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




AUF IHN!!!!


----------



## Scharyth (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excessively (4. Juli 2010)

also bezüglich des wow1 ptr m. lichking logo - es ist noch nicht sicher was das zu bedeuten hat, angeblich steht im amiforum, dass einige leute das auch hatten, und heute plötzlich wurde aus dem lichking-logo das cata-logo^^

hier übrigens der thread dazu im offi-forum: http://forums.wow-eu...816836895&sid=3


----------



## heyhey (4. Juli 2010)

Hab einen =) 
man die 16 gb dauern sooo lang bis da alles fertig is min download undso ... nach 3 h is es nun fast fertig =)))


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

excessively schrieb:


> also bezüglich des wow1 ptr m. lichking logo - es ist noch nicht sicher was das zu bedeuten hat, angeblich steht im amiforum, dass einige leute das auch hatten, und heute plötzlich wurde aus dem lichking-logo das cata-logo^^
> 
> hier übrigens der thread dazu im offi-forum: http://forums.wow-eu...816836895&sid=3



also wenn das würklich so ist (was ich hoffe) dann ists cool!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (4. Juli 2010)

kann das sein dass acc's mit ner vorstarafe benachteiligt werden?^^ (also ausgeschlossen sind) oder ist denen das egal?

übrigens mein client hat 29,2GB ohne screenshots 28...


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

also dieses WoW1 PTR bei mir wenn ich auf client runterladen geh dann kommt eins mit 3.0.1 xxxxx und so nen krampf:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will Beta!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (4. Juli 2010)

heyhey schrieb:


> Hab einen =)
> man die 16 gb dauern sooo lang bis da alles fertig is min download undso ... nach 3 h is es nun fast fertig =)))



Hast du den Key heute bekommen?


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Habe einen yeaaa kann cata zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SCHWARZE MAGIE!!
VERBRENNT ES!!


----------



## Senklor (4. Juli 2010)

mhmh da hat man seid 5 jahren 2 accounts und zahl beide monatlich und bekommt keinen invite ^^..
das is niicht nett ^^


----------



## Mr.62 (4. Juli 2010)

ich will auch key haben >.<


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Juli 2010)

excessively schrieb:


> also bezüglich des wow1 ptr m. lichking logo - es ist noch nicht sicher was das zu bedeuten hat, angeblich steht im amiforum, dass einige leute das auch hatten, und heute plötzlich wurde aus dem lichking-logo das cata-logo^^
> 
> hier übrigens der thread dazu im offi-forum: http://forums.wow-eu...816836895&sid=3



Schwachsinn das ist einfach nur der PTR Account.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

hier ist der 2 thread zu diesem thema : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816897775&sid=3&pageNo=3


----------



## Simsonite (4. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> hm... ist mir iwie nicht ganz koscher. Da steht WOW1 (PTR) aber nix von Beta : /



ich hab auf den bilder mindestens 3 mal das wort BETA gelesen ^^


----------



## Benethron (4. Juli 2010)

wäre mal ganz geil wenn jemand der heute nen key bekommen hat sich dazu äußern würde ob er seid donnerstag erst heute nachgeschaut hat oder freitag und samstag auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann wissen wir wenigstens bisschen mehr über das wellensystem von blizz


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> wäre mal ganz geil wenn jemand der heute nen key bekommen hat sich dazu äußern würde ob er seid donnerstag erst heute nachgeschaut hat oder freitag und samstag auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wellen system ansich gibts nicht der pc von blizzard sucht eine bestimmte anzahl an leuten raus und dann schickt er die einladungen also kann jede halbe stunde sein kann jede 2 tage sein


----------



## Blaise2277 (4. Juli 2010)

Wer Interesse an dem deutschen Cataclysm Beta Clienten hat, soll sich bei mir per Pm melden ^^

(Der Client wurde nicht von mir hochgeladen, habe lediglich den Link im www gefunden)


Gruß Blaise2277


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

was bringt der client wenn man nicht freigeschalten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaise2277 (4. Juli 2010)

Man kann bis dahin alle Patches runterladen und schon mal alles vorbereiten, falls man noch einen Key bekommt, also dann gleich loslegen kann.



Außerdem kann man etwas nachschauen:


(Zitat aus dem englischen Beta Forum)


"***Update! Confirmed WORKING! I got a beta invitation on the account of which I recieved the error on!!
http://tinypic.com/r/6iw9j5/6***

----

Do you want to pull an all nighter sitting there refreshing your email in hopes that your beta invite is 'pending" well wonder no more.

Well my lucky friend happened to obtain a beta invite and I have stumbled upon something, and it is an easy trick to see if your account is flag and is pending invitation or not.


Step one; Somehow obtain the Cataclysm Client. (Did any of your friends get invited? Use theirs! Google Download? I don't know. Just somehow obtain the client in anyway.)
Picture of me having the Client; http://tinypic.com/r/x5p6yp/6
http://tinypic.com/r/2dl2owl/6

Step Two; attempt to connect to the beta using your live acount.

There are THREE events that can happen.

*Event One- You connect, there are realms you are in the beta! Congratz!

**Event Two- You connect, but there are no realms and it forwards you to the black screen with the server choices of "development" which means you DID NOT GET AN INVITE AND YOU SHOULD GO TO BED.

PICTURE: http://tinypic.com/r/24mfcjs/6

***Event Three- This is the one you want! When you log in you get an error message that says,

	Q u o t e:
	"There was a problem logging in with this account. You may not have a world of warcraft game attached to your account, or you may be logging into a region different from the one you created the account in. If you continue having trouble, please contact customer support."



If you get this error message it means that your account is pending update for the Cataclysm Beta! Stay up and refresh your pages because you WILL get an invite!

picture: http://tinypic.com/r/ejbcr7/6
-- "


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Blaise2277 schrieb:


> Man kann bis dahin alle Patches runterladen und schon mal alles vorbereiten, falls man noch einen Key bekommt, also dann gleich loslegen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss nicht sein das man freigeschaltet wird (bzw. wo ist die quelle das des steht)?


----------



## Blaise2277 (4. Juli 2010)

hm ok das Thema gibts nicht mehr O.o

Wäre unter folgendem Link gewesen (http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712372164&sid=1&pageNo=1)

Naja muss jetzt eben jeder selber davon denken was er will, is ja nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (4. Juli 2010)

Naja, vertraue dennoch lieber den Originalen Clienten von Blizzard und lad nicht irgendwas runter, wo es evtl. dann nicht 100 % geht.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn man der Cata-auserwählte ist dann kann man sich au 16 stunden downloaden erlauben


----------



## Blaise2277 (4. Juli 2010)

Das ist der orginal Client von Blizzard >.>
Und es geht auch 100% -.-

Und ja es sind keine Viren oder sonst was dabei, wollte nur hilfreich sein, da bereits mehrere Personen nach dem Clienten gefragt haben.
Aber wie gesagt muss jeder selbst wissen.

EDIT: Hier auch mal ein Bild davon, dass ihr mir auch glaubt, dass es der deutsche Client ist >.>
[attachment=10702:Unbenannt.JPG]


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

ich will ne freischaltung


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. Juli 2010)

habe bis jetzt auch noch kein invite für cata bekommen ^^ aber egal xD


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Hoffma einfach alle auf ein invite^^


----------



## Raxzy (4. Juli 2010)

Genau xD *Need Invite*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich will ne freischaltung



Ich









auch :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2010)

Denkt ihr, dass die in der ersten Woche gleich tausende von Spielern einladen? Geduldet euch doch ein wenig. Die Beta wird locker 3 Monate laufen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass die in der ersten Woche gleich tausende von Spielern einladen?



Ja. :/


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass die in der ersten Woche gleich tausende von Spielern einladen? Geduldet euch doch ein wenig. Die Beta wird locker 3 Monate laufen.



Wer weis wer weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab in diesem Thread 16 mal was in der Art von "Ich will ne freischaltung" geschrieben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab in diesem Thread 16 mal was in der Art von "Ich will ne freischaltung" geschrieben



das einem so langweilig ist ist scho übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXox du bist nicht allein    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (4. Juli 2010)

Freischaltung haben wollen *sabber*


----------



## Mr.62 (4. Juli 2010)

alle die keinen haben wollen bestimmt einen^^

los blizz so 3-4 invites haste doch für uns die hier ruhelos nach invites fragen xD


----------



## Wilddevil (4. Juli 2010)

Als ob Blizz bei jetzigem Stress jezt Zeit hat hier reinzuschnüffeln.

Btw: Ich will ne Freischaltung!


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und ich erst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: 17!


----------



## Acid_1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt doch echt langeweile, oder?


----------



## n1k3 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch haben :-D
Blizz liest das Forum hier aber nicht :-/

Abwarten und sich weiter in WoW langweilen, bissel PvP und bissel AVs machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juli 2010)

*Weis immer noch nicht was das Spiel WoW1 PTR mit dem Wotlk Zeichen bei sich zu suchen hat bzw. wo es her kommt* 

*Hofft dass es zu einer Cata Beta wird* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Bist nicht der einzige der das hofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn Blizz wenigstens ankündigen würde wie bzw. wann die Keys verschickt werden. : /


----------



## immortal15 (4. Juli 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> alle die keinen haben wollen bestimmt einen^^
> 
> los blizz so 3-4 invites haste doch für uns die hier ruhelos nach invites fragen xD






es werden eh 50% der spieler eine einladung bekommen


----------



## Blutelfmann (4. Juli 2010)

so gut wie jeder will eine einladung haben und 30% von denen die hier auf buffed sind bekommen einen die restlichen 70% heulen in der ecke wie ich und warten sehnsüchtig auf eine einladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : das in der ecke heuln ist zwar lustig aber nich ganz zutreffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz wenigstens ankündigen würde wie bzw. wann die Keys verschickt werden. : /



wenn blizzard sagt "bäm morgen um 17 uhr gibts betakeys" stürzt alles ab weil jedersich ins b-net einloggt und f5 hämmert........


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Da schrieb:


> wenn blizzard sagt "bäm morgen um 17 uhr gibts betakeys" stürzt alles ab weil jedersich ins b-net einloggt und f5 hämmert........


Meinte eigentlich Wellenmäßig oder ob halt jeden Tag invites kommen das könnte man ruhig sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> und ich erst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich imma 3x mär alz duh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (4. Juli 2010)

ne masterxox hat mehr gesagt xD


----------



## Tilbie (4. Juli 2010)

lol





















NEEED KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab in diesem Thread 16 mal was in der Art von "Ich will ne freischaltung" geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil das soviel bringt, ein WoW mitarbeiter zählt das nämlich führt ne strichliste und bei 20 Mal hackt er dich knackt deinen acc und dann schalted er dich frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (4. Juli 2010)

fetter cookie




die münze oder was auch immer sieht scheiße aus xD


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Will Beta Freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> fetter cookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XDD er sacht Münze xDD

das is das spinning skull emblem aus mw2

ps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 O____O


----------



## Wilddevil (4. Juli 2010)

http://images.quickblogcast.com/8/8/9/0/1/118964-110988/bear_grylls_mordor.jpg

kommt jezt auf Dmax, also bb


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

blub ihr gammler wieder alle nach invite geschrien? ich hab derweil rl gespielt war top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> blub ihr gammler wieder alle nach invite geschrien? ich hab derweil rl gespielt war top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg rl? ich krieg da nix auf die reihe versteh das spiel ned


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

tjaa brauchste halt skill ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun werd ich da meinen koch skill erweitern mit nem fetten 20€ steak. warum? weil ich es kann D:


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

viel spaß xD


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

So kann ein Infomativer Thread im Sinnlosen rumgeflame enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Immernoch kein Key! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> So kann ein Infomativer Thread im Sinnlosen rumgeflame enden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja was soll man sonst machen hier im Thread? Außer "ich will ne freischaltung" zu spamen ^^


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Naja was soll man sonst machen hier im Thread? Außer "ich will ne freischaltung" zu spamen ^^



Neue Infos reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (4. Juli 2010)

nix da mit abenteuer survival sonder jetzt heißt es BMS!!! auf mtv

will mich jetzt mal anschließen will nen key xD gutes gefühl zur gruppe zu gehören


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

OK hier ne News:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Nabend,
Melde ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich bin wie jeden Abend der Meinung HEUTE ABEND BEKOMME ICH MEINE SCHEIß BETA FREISCHALTUNG.
Schönen Abend noch bis nachher vielleicht nochmal.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> OK hier ne News:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Des ist eine gute nachricht xD


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> abenteuer survival



is eh 3/4 fake, er übernachtet zB im hotel undso sau geil D:


----------



## Senklor (4. Juli 2010)

von wegen deathwing war der der den cataclysm hervorgerufen hat.
CHUCK NORRIS WARS :O


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Melde ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort.
> 
> 
> ...



Teste doch 


Blaise2277 schrieb:


> Man kann bis dahin alle Patches runterladen und schon mal alles vorbereiten, falls man noch einen Key bekommt, also dann gleich loslegen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann weißt du ob du einen bekommst! 
Er meinte es klappt ;o


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Mein English ist nicht sooo gut. Aber er meint doch nur einloggen wenn Realms da -> Invite wenn nicht kein Invite. Oder sind da noch mehr Infos? Hab keine Lust das jetzt zu übersezten. Schreibs mal pls hier rein was er meint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ichs verstanden und ich könnten weinen ! Toll hast du das gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Teste doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Englisch ist naja Schulenglisch halt. Ich habe daraus gelesen wenn ich eine Serverliste bekomme, dann bekomme ich eine Freischaltung. Stimmt das? xD


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Blaise2277 schrieb:


> ***Event Three- This is the one you want! When you log in you get an error message that says,
> 
> Q u o t e:
> "There was a problem logging in with this account. You may not have a world of warcraft game attached to your account, or you may be logging into a region different from the one you created the account in. If you continue having trouble, please contact customer support."
> ...


Guck dir das Bild an wenns so aussieht bekommst wohl einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber kA muss man ja nicht glauben was der schreibt ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Teste doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo kann ich mir SICHER den Client downloaden, also ohne Viren wenns geht.xD


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mein Englisch ist naja Schulenglisch halt. Ich habe daraus gelesen wenn ich eine Serverliste bekomme, dann bekomme ich eine Freischaltung. Stimmt das? xD



Nein


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Guck dir das Bild an wenns so aussieht bekommst wohl einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich glaube es nicht so ganz, denn das ist nur Zufall welches Bild man bekommt, aber egal erstmal würde es mich interessieren wann die nächste Welle genau kommt.


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Heißt das jetzt das ich gar keine Beta spielen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann mich nämlich einloggen mit der schwarzen Relamlist da. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24mfcjs&s=6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Nein



Habe es jetzt auch verstanden.^^ Aufs Bild klicken und dann hoffen. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Mein English ist nicht sooo gut. Aber er meint doch nur einloggen wenn Realms da -> Invite wenn nicht kein Invite. Oder sind da noch mehr Infos? Hab keine Lust das jetzt zu übersezten. Schreibs mal pls hier rein was er meint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sollst dir nen Clienten besorgen und alles installieren. Von nem Freund oder whatever. Wenn das gemacht hast logg dich mit deinen Acc-Daten ein. Dann gibt es drei Möglichkeiten.

1. Es funzt, Glückwunsch!
2. Du siehst nen schwarzen Bildschirm bzw kommst nicht rein - funzt net, A-Karte :/.
3. Es kommt die Meldung "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]There was a problem logging in with this account. You may not have a world of warcraft game attached to your account, or you may be logging into a region different from the one you created the account in. If you continue having trouble, please contact customer support."  ...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]... was soviel heißt wie "dein Account befindet sich im Update, bleib dran!."[/font]


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Habe die Fehlermeldung als Bild. Hoffe er hat recht. xD


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Guck dir das Bild an wenns so aussieht bekommst wohl einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhh das problem komm wenn ich mich bei mir mit dem acc vom kollegen einloggen will, gabs schon zu testserver zeiten und das hat null zu bedeuten :=


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Habe die Fehlermeldung als Bild. Hoffe er hat recht. xD



Habt ihr den Client schon installiert ? Wenn ja woher bitte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

ja haben wir  und von google^^


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Habe die Fehlermeldung als Bild. Hoffe er hat recht. xD


Und warum hast du dann grad gefragt woher man den Client bekommt? Lügner!!!11


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

ich will ne freischaltung^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> blub ihr gammler wieder alle nach invite geschrien? ich hab derweil rl gespielt war top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RL is total Unbalanced, vorallem Gutaussehende Menschen sind viel zu Imba...


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher das noch mehr Accounts im laufe der Zeit geflagged werden. Wenn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dann grad gefragt woher man den Client bekommt? Lügner!!!11



Guck mal was ich danach geschrieben habe. Wann kommt denn endlich die nächste Welle ? xD


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]RL is total Unbalanced, vorallem Gutaussehende Menschen sind viel zu Imba... [/font]


Nerf gut aussehnende Menschen?..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

für ne freischaltung lass ich mir auch das machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




total geil gestochen!


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

WANN KOMMT DIE NÄCHSTE DEUTSCHE WELLE; DIE NÄCHSTE DEUTSCHE WELLE?????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

die deutsche welle war doch schon vor ka 20 jahren? D:


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Nerf gut aussehnende Menschen?..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joar Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Was für ein Glück ihr alle habt! Ich fühle mich so als wäre ich der einzige der keine Freischaltung bekommen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Guck mal was ich danach geschrieben habe. Wann kommt denn endlich die nächste Welle ? xD



Also hast du einen aber mit Viren? o.o


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich vermisse iwi nen Betastream, damals bei wotlk hat Is kein Bisschen gud doch sowas gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

Es kommt die Fehlermmeldung das er net senden Konnte aba er sendet es doch... na danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Chriz7 schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück ihr alle habt! Ich fühle mich so als wäre ich der einzige der keine Freischaltung bekommen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht mir auch so, vorallem bei Wotlk gabs SOVIELE freischaltungen, und iwan meinte irgendwer auch so spöttisch das Inzwischen eig Jeder nen betakkey bekommen hat, bei Buffed oda so sagte das jmd, und ich saß zu haus und dachte ich hau dich zu brei ich hab keinen key... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Also hast du einen aber mit Viren? o.o



Nein, aber Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsorge. Ich habe überhaupt keinen Client, wo kriegt man den denn her?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> machs wie ich nutz google



so


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so



Und welchem Link bei Google darf ich vertrauen? ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

keinem das is google^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> keinem das is google^^



Dann warte ich lieber. ^^

Blizzard sollte echt mal sagen wann die nächste Welle kommt, aber egal.^^


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

dann wart du mal wochen^^


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich will auch eine Gott verdammte Beta Freschaltung! Blizz macht uns Wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts zu diesem Post was du aus dem Ami Forum hast auch eine bestätigung von einem Blauen?


----------



## Simi1994 (4. Juli 2010)

Weiss jemand wann (ungefähr) die nächsten paar Keys rauskommen? (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

bin mal AFK wat essen ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Was wenn du in der Zeit eine Beta Einladung bekommst? Ich würde dir von ab raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (4. Juli 2010)

ach ja wie schön wäre es wenn jeden tag welche rausgehen würden dann kann man sich den ganzen tag darauf freuen wenn man nach der arbeit/schule heim kommt und rein schaut und dann vll nen key hat.

Man wie geil wäre das ich würde erst mal üüüübelst AUSTICKEN!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Was wenn du in der Zeit eine Beta Einladung bekommst? Ich würde dir von ab raten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wird er auch nicht viel verpassen...16GB Cleint müssen in jedem Fall vorher runter auf den örtlichen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benethron schrieb:


> ach ja wie schön wäre es wenn jeden tag welche rausgehen würden dann kann man sich den ganzen tag darauf freuen wenn man nach der arbeit/schule heim kommt und rein schaut und dann vll nen key hat.
> 
> Man wie geil wäre das ich würde erst mal üüüübelst AUSTICKEN!!!


Dafür hat man nen Smartphone mit Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Beta schon und so weit ich weiß MasterXoX auch.


----------



## Creutzfeldum (4. Juli 2010)

Also, ich habe die email von blizzard am freitag den 2.juli 2010 um 20:57 bekommen..habe sie aber erst heut morgen um 10 gelesen..lol..seitdem ladet er runter und patcht und ladet runter und..gäähn..der ordner hat grad 23gb oder so..lol
bin gespannt ob ich dann überhaupt einloggen kann, denn da haben angeblich viele leute probleme.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte euch echt die daumen, dass ihr dabei seid, denn es kann nicht genug getestet werden, wenn man sich das betaforum mal so durchliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

ja hat er auch schon aber egal irgendwann muss auch mal schlaf her halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da könnt es auch nen inv geben ne^^


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also, ich habe die email von blizzard am freitag den 2.juli 2010 um 20:57 bekommen..habe sie aber erst heut morgen um 10 gelesen..lol..seitdem ladet er runter und patcht und ladet runter und..gäähn..der ordner hat grad 23gb oder so..lol[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]bin gespannt ob ich dann überhaupt einloggen kann, denn da haben angeblich viele leute probleme..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo da hast du leider recht. Wenn du willst und bei dir die Beta nicht geht kann ich ja alles mit deinem Account testen und dann Supporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Schlafen? Das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Creutzfeldum schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob ich dann überhaupt einloggen kann, denn da haben angeblich viele leute probleme..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau dafür ist die Beta da! Sollen die Probleme dort offentsichtlich werden, dass sie bei Start alle ausgemerzt sind!


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Dann wird er auch nicht viel verpassen...16GB Cleint müssen in jedem Fall vorher runter auf den örtlichen PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aeh der Betaclient ist 2,2 GB patch, du musst kein 2tes WOW installieren...


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aeh der Betaclient ist 2,2 GB patch, du musst kein 2tes WOW installieren...




du darfst aber nach dem betaclienten nochmal 1,1 gb runterladen und danach noch 570 oder so ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (4. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aeh der Betaclient ist 2,2 GB patch, du musst kein 2tes WOW installieren...



fail.
alles in allem entpackt mit allen patches is er an die 20GB voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du erstellst ja ein neues wow und überschreibst nich dein wotlk!


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aeh der Betaclient ist 2,2 GB patch, du musst kein 2tes WOW installieren...



eben doch!

Die ganze Welt wurde überarbeitet! Damit sind auch alle Daten des "alten" WoW-Clients hinfällig!

Das ist eben der Unterschied zu den alten Betas, wo nur neue Gebiete hinzu kamen, die alten aber nur wenig/garnicht verändert wurden


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

RE!


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Meine Beta ist 31,2 Gig groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creutzfeldum (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werde eh nicht soooo viel dazukommen in nächster zeit..erst in meinem urlaub dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du musst das so sehn: falls du keinen zugang bekommen solltest, siehst du es im fertigen, coolen zustand und machst die quests nicht alle zum zweiten oder dritten mal..angeblich bleiben chars oft irgendwo hängen wo ihnen keiner helfen kann, die gms empfehlen einen mob mit fernwaffe ranzuholen und sich töten zu lassen..naja..anscheinend noch seeehr betamässig..leute bleiben am schiff stecken und kommen dann nicht so leicht in die unterwasserstadt, da sie kein schiff mehr sehen, dasie schon in einem anderen phasing sind usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg schon noch ne freischaltung^^

edit: hoff ich xD


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja wirklich schade das du kaum Zeit hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich würde mich auch freuen mit zu helfen beim so einem tollen Spiel.


----------



## Creutzfeldum (4. Juli 2010)

Absolutely right lol troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das wird schon noch ne zeit dauern bis das "alltagstauglich" is gg


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Aber genau dafür ist doch eine Beta da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creutzfeldum (4. Juli 2010)

Meine meinung chris7, deshalb habe ich loltroll gerade zugestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wicked Clown (4. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch noch kein beta zugang bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich kommt die nächste welle bald
solang kann man sich ja streams anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (4. Juli 2010)

hm Hab den Downloader auf, "es treten keine Probleme auf", trotzdem startet der dl nicht :/ 0,0 von 20mb ^^ jemand einen Rat? oder dauert das einfach? is jetzt schon ~10 Minuten so


----------



## Chriz7 (4. Juli 2010)

Creutzfeldum schrieb:


> Meine meinung chris7, deshalb habe ich loltroll gerade zugestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso hab mich schon gewundert was du meinst .


----------



## Demyxxxx (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaube, das die alle, die nun aufeinmal die Box bekommen haben für den Ptr 3.3.5...das die dann in der nächsten Welle freigeschaltet werden... Also Hallo?... Wieso kommen aufeinmal die Ptr Box in die Account Verwaltung...schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2010)

Kann man blizz auch nen 10er in die hand drücken um ne freischaltung zu kriegen?^^


----------



## makeyy (5. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann man blizz auch nen 10er in die hand drücken um ne freischaltung zu kriegen?^^



ja seltsam dass das nciht geht^^ sonst macht blizz doch alles für kohle


----------



## Wicked Clown (5. Juli 2010)

und ich hab noch nichtmal dieses ptr ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab's aber war auch schon vorher da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (5. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann man blizz auch nen 10er in die hand drücken um ne freischaltung zu kriegen?^^



Alter ich wette das auch noch irgendwelche Trottel das bezahlen würden :O


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich würde 10 Euro zahlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Gehen heute eig. Freischaltungen raus?


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gehen heute eig. Freischaltungen raus?



wär sexy x3


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich sag euch bescheid wenn ich keine Freischaltung bekomme habe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> wär sexy x3




xD


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

schaaaaalalaaaa so langweilig :<...


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Alter ich wette das auch noch irgendwelche Trottel das bezahlen würden :O




Ich bin kein Trottel :O


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Okay ich seh's schon kommen heute Abend wird wieder so wie Freitag Nacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

wer mit mir, diesen thread bis 7:00 uhr vollspammt...kriegt ein beta inv !


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Kk bin ich dabei! Aber leider ist's nur ein Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Kk bin ich dabei! Aber leider ist's nur ein Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ha! der war.....nich witzig ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Sollte auch nicht witzig sein? ...


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

ne ist mein bitterer ernst :>


----------



## Wicked Clown (5. Juli 2010)

das war nur ein scherz?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ja klar ;D Mach mir keine Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Sollte auch nicht witzig sein? ...




Jetzt hab ich den Witz verstanden^^


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

achso jetzt hab ich verstanden was du erst gedacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann wurde nochmal die erste Welle los geschickt? Um wie viel Uhr.


----------



## myxemio (5. Juli 2010)

viel zu spät..... sonst wär jetzt schon die zweite welle raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Nein das stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich glaub es war so 2 oder vielleicht auch 3 Uhr.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

ich werd mal mein b-net checken^^


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Mache ich schon seit Freitag alle 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Mache ich schon seit Freitag alle 5 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn wer jetzt eine Freischaltung bekommt hier gleich mitteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab eine freischaltung..... und zwahr vom nen hacker der versucht an mein acc zu kommen son gimp ^^ ingame angewispert worden den hab ich erst mal zur schnecke gemacht^^


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

kein cata :<


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, das die alle, die nun aufeinmal die Box bekommen haben für den Ptr 3.3.5...das die dann in der nächsten Welle freigeschaltet werden... Also Hallo?... Wieso kommen aufeinmal die Ptr Box in die Account Verwaltung...schon etwas merkwürdig.



Das ist immernoch kein Beta invite...
Lest doch mal!

Es ist lediglich der PTR Account für den PTR(logisch nech?).


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kein cata :<



kein cata :<


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist immernoch kein Beta invite...
> Lest doch mal!
> 
> Es ist lediglich der PTR Account für den PTR(logisch nech?).



aber unlogisch das aufeinmal der Ptr account auftaucht?...


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> aber unlogisch das aufeinmal der Ptr account auftaucht?...




ICH RUF AIMAN ABDALLAH AN DD


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Hab ich schon längst...Den ruf ich sogar wenn ich meinen Kühlschrank nicht finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst...Den ruf ich sogar wenn ich meinen Kühlschrank nicht finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach deshalb is immer besetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ATTACKIERT ES!!!


----------



## Lothus90 (5. Juli 2010)

verschickn die eig. nach und anch die Beta invites , so das ich noch hofen kann noch einen zu bekommen ???
oder gehn alle auf einmal raus , so das ich nicht mehr alle 5 min in meinen battle.net accout reinschauen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblubb (5. Juli 2010)

es sind mehrere wellen in denen die verschickt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel ich weiß jede woche ?? oder gabs da was neues zu?^^


----------



## readmore.Pascal (5. Juli 2010)

Einmal pro Woche werden Keys verschickt...deshalb schäm ich mich grad ziemlich für alle nerds die alle 5 minuten f5 spammen im Bnet profile

Ach du scheisse....


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

> readmore.Pascal



Und ich schäme mich für Dich!


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kanns ned mehr hörn

"Ruf an! sechs mal die sechs! *stöhn*"
kack erotikwerbung^^


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

CSS ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Gina Wild interessiert doch sowieso keinem ._.


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> CSS ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wat cybersexshow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?... oder das schöne counterstrike source mit dem drecksupdate was alle verscheucht hat :>?


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Das Erste..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Gute nacht Ladys


----------



## Wicked Clown (5. Juli 2010)

demy. ich hab seitdem blöden update nicht mehr gespielt und ich werds nicht mehr tuen... ;D


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

da schließe ich mich nur an :b


----------



## Wicked Clown (5. Juli 2010)

ich denke, vielen geht es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (5. Juli 2010)

was hat das update denn getan ? oO


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Alles kaputt gemacht, was die meisten Updates so an sich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja hau mich mal hin und träume von betaaaaa...man hört sich in 9 Stunden wieder im Fred hier :>


----------



## saat4ever (5. Juli 2010)

Wicked schrieb:


> demy. ich hab seitdem blöden update nicht mehr gespielt und ich werds nicht mehr tuen... ;D



Warum? Was ist so "blöd" daran?


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

*schnaarch*, *träuuuum* betaa inv... *träääääum*


----------



## Haggelo (5. Juli 2010)

gibts doch nicht ... tbc keinen bekommen wotlk keinen bekommen und cata auch nicht omg


----------



## Kontrax (5. Juli 2010)

immer noch keine freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

ich auch^^


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

mhh arbeit is ne gute ablenkung mus sich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

So nächster Tag ohne Key ... BLIZZ WHaT hAvE ICH FALSCH GEmAKeD !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So nächster Tag ohne Key ... BLIZZ WHaT hAvE ICH FALSCH GEmAKeD !?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




alles^^


----------



## serius1607 (5. Juli 2010)

Hab ne freischaltung bekommen 






















sage ich dann freittag abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Hab ne freischaltung bekommen
> sage ich dann freittag abend
> 
> 
> ...



Während du weinend in der Ecke sitzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WITZ ALARM!!!

*Fixed*


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

hä?


----------



## Espe89 (5. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele Leute mit einem Key beschenkt werden? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele Leute mit einem Key beschenkt werden? Das würde mich mal interessieren.



Zum drölftausendsten mal ...






...Blizzard.


----------



## Abarion (5. Juli 2010)

die chance aufn beta zugang is so ähnlich wie ein 6er im lotto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Abarion schrieb:


> die chance aufn beta zugang is so ähnlich wie ein 6er im lotto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt ned!


----------



## DerHutmacher (5. Juli 2010)

Blizz Downloader gestern Abend angeschmissen, über Nacht angelassen, sind jetzt 51% runtergeladen, sprich 10.3 mb ^^ is des Normal oder hab ich einfach Pech? Firewal is nicht an, "es treten keine Probleme auf", alles top...eigentlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Während du weinend in der Ecke sitzt?



Was soll denn das !?


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Blizz Downloader gestern Abend angeschmissen, über Nacht angelassen, sind jetzt 51% runtergeladen, sprich 10.3 mb ^^ is des Normal oder hab ich einfach Pech? Firewal is nicht an, "es treten keine Probleme auf", alles top...eigentlich



mit wieivel kb/mbit lädste denn runteR?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Blizz Downloader gestern Abend angeschmissen, über Nacht angelassen, sind jetzt 51% runtergeladen, sprich 10.3 mb ^^ is des Normal oder hab ich einfach Pech? Firewal is nicht an, "es treten keine Probleme auf", alles top...eigentlich



Unter Einstellungen kannst du Peer-to-Peer Download aktivieren bzw deaktivieren. Versuch da mal den Hacken raus zu nehmen und schau wie sich die DL-Rate verändert. Sonst einfach wieder reinsetzen und nomma schauen.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was soll denn das !?



Das sollte ein Witz sein.
Weil er wahrscheinlich ehh keinen Zugang erhält.
Und dann sehr sehr traurig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <=== Witz Kennzeichnung!!!!

*rolleyes*


----------



## DerHutmacher (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Unter Einstellungen kannst du Peer-to-Peer Download aktivieren bzw deaktivieren. Versuch da mal den Hacken raus zu nehmen und schau wie sich die DL-Rate verändert. Sonst einfach wieder reinsetzen und nomma schauen.



Hm hilft leider auch nicht ^^ er versucht eben den ddl, aber verbindet nicht

Läd im moment mit...0.0kb/s runter xD kA wann er überhaupt was geladen hat..

Ich werds die Tage mal woanders probieren, vielleicht liegts ja, aus welchem Grund auch immer, an der Verbindung


----------



## Benethron (5. Juli 2010)

alter ihr seid schon ziemlich krass ihr kommentiert die ganze nacht durch o.O

das is nicht gesund was ihr macht will zwar auch ne beta freischaltung aber das was ihr macht ist nicht gesund würde niemals meine schlaf opfern kotzt mich schon an wenn ich gerade mal 7-8 stunden wegen kack schule pennen kann 

@blizz schickt neue Welleeeeen pls


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> alter ihr seid schon ziemlich krass ihr kommentiert die ganze nacht durch o.O
> 
> das is nicht gesund was ihr macht will zwar auch ne beta freischaltung aber das was ihr macht ist nicht gesund würde niemals meine schlaf opfern kotzt mich schon an wenn ich gerade mal 7-8 stunden wegen kack schule pennen kann
> 
> @blizz schickt neue Welleeeeen pls



und wen interessiert das jetzt? :X


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich schlafe trotzdem jeden Tag mind. 8 Stunden. Also nicht ungesund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das sollte ein Witz sein.
> Weil er wahrscheinlich ehh keinen Zugang erhält.
> Und dann sehr sehr traurig ist.
> 
> ...



Der Smiley war vorher aber noch nicht da, hörte sich bloß ein wenig komisch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. Juli 2010)

tja ghostcrawler hat mir gestern im bett gesagt, dass er nur leute ausgewählt hat die richtige pros sind, mich hat er aber leider vergessen und kungen hat auch keinen key bekommen, weil er findet das kungen ein nap ist, also leute wenn ihr jetzt alle 24/7 on seid und den lk hm legt im first try dann bekommt ihr einen betainv, das verspreche ich euch =)


----------



## Wilddevil (5. Juli 2010)

Junge, laber kein kaiserschmarrn


----------



## Eltoro73 (5. Juli 2010)

Servus Leute. Habe in einem gr. Auktionshaus folgendes gefunden....

Meine Frage... Wie soll das den gehen? Oder ist es eine "moderne" Abzocke?

http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=170508923418


Greetings...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Servus Leute. Habe in einem gr. Auktionshaus folgendes gefunden....
> 
> Meine Frage... Wie soll das den gehen? Oder ist es eine "moderne" Abzocke?
> 
> ...



Fake. Wie sollen die bitte Accounts für Betainvites bestimmen ? Das macht NUR Blizzard. Der Typ hatte schonmal nen BetaKey verkauft, war aber auch Fake, da es keine Keys gibt.


----------



## Chenolond (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fake. Wie sollen die bitte Accounts für Betainvites bestimmen ? Das macht NUR Blizzard. Der Typ hatte schonmal nen BetaKey verkauft, war aber auch Fake, da es keine Keys gibt.





1. Wissen
2. Denken
3. Schreiben
4. Posten 

.... Es gibt Key´s !!!! ... da man mit einem beliebigen Blizzcon Key, natürlich ungenutzt sich einen Betazugang verschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... diese Keys haben übrigens kein verfallsdatum!


----------



## Iratatsu (5. Juli 2010)

Sehr fragwürdig dieses Auktion!


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

omg da bieten sogar noch welche mit xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (5. Juli 2010)

Chenolond schrieb:


> 1. Wissen
> 2. Denken
> 3. Schreiben
> 4. Posten
> ...



Ist ja soweit OK... BlizzCon Keys und so..Aber warum will der Battle.Net Acc. haben und dann diesen Acc. FLAGGEN?

Das würde uns ja interessieren


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eben bei Ebay WoW Beta eingegeben die Preise sind ja wirklich abnormal, wer bezahlt denn 400 Euro für ne Beta? xD


----------



## MagicMastr (5. Juli 2010)

am besten 400 euro zahlen, und in der nächsten woche mitm 2. account ne einladung vom blizz selbst bekommen =P das sind dann so momente wo mal sich aufhängen könnte xD


----------



## Talin78 (5. Juli 2010)

Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, der sich von einem Schlauen abzocken lässt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben: 

Denkt doch bitte mal nach, die letzten Inv sind erst 4 Tage alt, wieso denn wieder neue, es gibt doch gerade genügend Tester.

Und nein ich habe keine Freischaltung.

Btw: Fast jeder sagt Key ist eine Angewohnheit.


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Genügend? Das glaube ich nicht wenn du dir mal das Beta Forum anschaust.


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

die beta wird bestimmt 2-3 monate laufen, wenn sie jede woche xxxxx invites vergeben is das schon viel und es kann nunmal nich jeder ienen bekommen is halt so aber wartet doch mal ab leute


----------



## Rumata (5. Juli 2010)

Also nen richtigen Key in dem Sinne gabs nicht !

Hab auf meine Accountverwaltung geschaut und da war er ! Client runtergeladen und los gings !

Kann halt nicht jeder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=10709:worginsturm.jpg]


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Wo ihr jetzt Ingame Glück habt hab ich im RL Glück(So wie jeder andere der keine Freischaltung bekommen hat). Jeder wird gerecht behandelt. Bin ich mir ganz sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> Also nen richtigen Key in dem Sinne gabs nicht !
> 
> 
> jeeeck...
> ...


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> Also nen richtigen Key in dem Sinne gabs nicht !
> 
> Hab auf meine Accountverwaltung geschaut und da war er ! Client runtergeladen und los gings !
> 
> ...



Willst du jetzt vor uns angeben oder was?


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt vor uns angeben oder was?



Ne der ärgert euch nur.

Und ich finde es lustig das viele sogar drauf anspringen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> Also nen richtigen Key in dem Sinne gabs nicht !
> 
> Hab auf meine Accountverwaltung geschaut und da war er ! Client runtergeladen und los gings !
> 
> ...



Boh alta du bist du der Roxx Killer alta, bist der ober king alta!


----------



## Espe89 (5. Juli 2010)

Er freut sich einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war kein Angeben, das glaub ich kaum.
Wenn ich einen Zugang bekommen würde, dann würde ich mich aber viel lieber an das Game stürtzen, als dass ich in dem Forum hier noch schreiben würde =D Kostet ja alles Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Cata sieht bisher wirklich vielversprechend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Bäm Seite 50^^


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

wundert mich das es schon 50 seiten ohne dass wer meckert von den mods^^


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Da ich sonst nix zum Thema beizutragen hab:
http://www.vulturedistribution.com/tags/list/category/ruedas substance wheels ftw!!111!1


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wundert mich das es schon 50 seiten ohne dass wer meckert von den mods^^



Das ist unser neuer Server down Thread, nur dass dieser hier immer geöffnet ist. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wundert mich das es schon 50 seiten ohne dass wer meckert von den mods^^



Die Mods haben selber keine Invites. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW NEED ONE !!!


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Mods haben selber keine Invites.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich auch!!


----------



## Schurri1497 (5. Juli 2010)

Immernoch kein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (5. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> Immernoch kein Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch nicht will aber einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

ich will ne millionen &#8364; geschenkt bekommen....
genauso realistisch wie nen beta invite immo^^


----------



## Toxxical (5. Juli 2010)

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/112368655/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0 draufklicken bitte!


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> http://www3.intersci...ETRY=1&SRETRY=0 draufklicken bitte!



nein?+

btw: da gibts so nen gimpigen thread haha da kann man leute flamen^^ iwas mit spoiler horde odaso haha^^


----------



## Deepender (5. Juli 2010)

need it! ;D


----------



## sixninety69 (5. Juli 2010)

Weiß wer an welchen Tag die ersten Keys vom Gildenwettbewerb verschickt werden?


----------



## Ralil (5. Juli 2010)

kann man sich jetz eigentlich immernoch für den beta test anmelden?
oder hat man jetz quasi pech gehabt? xD


----------



## handzumgrus (5. Juli 2010)

hab einen Zugang ergattert, jippi


----------



## Atak (5. Juli 2010)

convisions schrieb:


> FAKE...
> 
> Beta´s werden im Battle.net als BETA gekennzeichnet.
> Diejenigen, die Starcraft II in der Beta gezockt haben werden wissen, was ich meine
> ...



Meine Fresse ich habe auch SC2 inner Beta gezockt! UND?

Das heisst noch lange nicht das du hier irgendwas als Fake abstempeln kannst denn du bist mal der der nichtz eingeladen wurde und insofern auch kein plan hat also manchmal einfach Fresse halte. Hasse solche Idioten wie dich wie die Pest immer alles besser wissen aber n IQ von unter null


----------



## Rumata (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich wollte nicht angeben aber wie man sieht ....

so jetzt geh ich wieder bye bye 

Bin Pala Tank Drüben gibts kein " Segen des Refugiums mehr (scheint jetzt passiv zu sein) aber dafür gibts als tank auch Kreuzfahrerstoß

[attachment=10710:tauchen.jpg]


Ich freue mich ! Bye bye...


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nicht angeben aber wie man sieht ....
> 
> so jetzt geh ich wieder bye bye
> 
> ...



Seid wann haste ein, wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nicht angeben aber wie man sieht ....
> 
> so jetzt geh ich wieder bye bye
> 
> ...



Seid wann haste ein, wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> hab einen Zugang ergattert, jippi



Seid wann haste einen?^^


----------



## Neneko89 (5. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Seid wann haste einen?^^



Meinst nicht das du übertreibst?

Will auchn Betakey. Hab mich und meien Freundin angemeldet...

Wenn di eeinen kriegt und ich net hüpf ich ausm Fenster xD


----------



## Lpax (5. Juli 2010)

Wollt nur mal alles gute zu seite 50 wünschen^^

Ich denke ja das bei seite 72 feierabend ist
...dann haben wir zwar immer noch keine einladung,aber die mods sind wieder im Rl und nicht in der beta^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Meinst nicht das du übertreibst?
> 
> Will auchn Betakey. Hab mich und meien Freundin angemeldet...
> 
> Wenn di eeinen kriegt und ich net hüpf ich ausm Fenster xD



Ist das Adrenalin. xD


----------



## Turican (5. Juli 2010)

nehmt das Kids 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4n5dJqhpOPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MagicMastr (5. Juli 2010)

auf das video muss man net klicken oder? der sieht schon aus wie so nen assi hiphop schwerverbrecher...




meine tante edit schrie grad iwas durchs telefon was sich anhörte wie " Metal 4ever" oder so...


----------



## Rooni (5. Juli 2010)

*plX give Beta inv! :O *
*
*
*xD 

Good luck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> auf das video muss man net klicken oder? der sieht schon aus wie so nen assi hiphop schwerverbrecher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder hat seinen Musikgeschmack. Wenns dir nicht gefällt dann lass es doch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (5. Juli 2010)

ich bekomme eh keinen einladung.... endet deswegn gleich die welt für mich? ein bischen vielleicht....


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wo ihr jetzt Ingame Glück habt hab ich im RL Glück(So wie jeder andere der keine Freischaltung bekommen hat). Jeder wird gerecht behandelt. Bin ich mir ganz sicher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt heul ich gleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kedoa (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch dieses WOW1 (PTR) da stehen aber noch mit WotLK... kann das damit zusammenhängen das ich nen inaktiven Account habe?


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Kedoa schrieb:


> Ich hab auch dieses WOW1 (PTR) da stehen aber noch mit WotLK... kann das damit zusammenhängen das ich nen inaktiven Account habe?




das is der geschlossene 3.3.5. ptr server zum hundertsten mal x.X


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Kurze Frage, ich hab vor längere Zeit unter "Beta Einstellungen" alle 3 Spiele als an Beta interessiert angewählt und auch meine Systemdaten hochgeladen, wenn ich theoretisch gesehen nen Beta Key bekomme seh ich das einfach wenn ich mich battle.net einlogge und neben WOTLK noch Cata Beta ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich hab vor längere Zeit unter "Beta Einstellungen" alle 3 Spiele als an Beta interessiert angewählt und auch meine Systemdaten hochgeladen, wenn ich theoretisch gesehen nen Beta Key bekomme seh ich das einfach wenn ich mich battle.net einlogge und neben WOTLK noch Cata Beta ist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Ja



Kay, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie lang werden die denn noch verschickt?


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Gerde werden wahrscheinlich keine verschickt. Erst wenn wieder eine neue Welle kommt kannst du dabei sein.


----------



## Rumata (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich hab vor längere Zeit unter "Beta Einstellungen" alle 3 Spiele als an Beta interessiert angewählt und auch meine Systemdaten hochgeladen, wenn ich theoretisch gesehen nen Beta Key bekomme seh ich das einfach wenn ich mich battle.net einlogge und neben WOTLK noch Cata Beta ist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so wars bei mir ! Hatte mich auch zur Beta interessiert angemeldet und am DOnnerstag war im battlenet a<ccount auf der Hauptseite neben mein WOTLK ein Cataclysm Logo mit Drachen. Draufgeklickt und los gings ! Erst Chars kopiert Client runtergeladen, und mit deinen Daten aus WOTLK kannst dich dann auch einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=10713:wowcata1.jpg]


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. Juli 2010)

vorsicht leute es sind Fakes world of warcraft: Cataclysm Beta Test Invitation! unterwegs habe heute solche Fakes mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade muss weiter warten xD


----------



## DerHutmacher (5. Juli 2010)

Hm, habs endlich geschafft den Installer draufzupacken, aber es kommt die Fehlermeldung:
" Die Datei "J:\Cataclysm Pre-Release 11927 deDE\Installer Tome 2.mpq" wurde nicht gefunden. " ^^ weiß jmd Rat? Die Datei gibts wirklich nicht, Extra den Path durchsucht


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Hm, habs endlich geschafft den Installer draufzupacken, aber es kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> " Die Datei "J:\Cataclysm Pre-Release 11927 deDE\Installer Tome 2.mpq" wurde nicht gefunden. " ^^ weiß jmd Rat? Die Datei gibts wirklich nicht, Extra den Path durchsucht



Mach sonst mal rechtsklick -> Als Admin ausführen.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Doofe Frage, hat man mit nem inaktiven Account überhaupt die Möglichkeit nen Key zu gewinnen xD


----------



## sortiv1982 (5. Juli 2010)

nein es gibt irgendwo nen bluepost wo steht das man nur eine beta einladung bekommen kann wenn der account aktiv ist


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kay, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit ich weiß freitags immer wielange weiß ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe ja das ich diesen freitag eine einladung bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Nächste Welle (1 für normal User)

Dienstag , Usa 

Mittwoch , Eu

Die erste Welle war nur für Fansites und darmit es nicht aufällt für ein paar Hundert spielern pro Region!.


----------



## Elda (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Nächste Welle (1 für normal User)
> 
> Dienstag , Usa
> 
> ...



Quelle?


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Quelle:
Meine eigne die ich nie veraten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer es nicht glaubt ich nehme sogar wetten an dass es am di bzw mi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (5. Juli 2010)

Ich denk nicht dass die Freitag verschickt werden sondern jetzt wie oben gesagt wurde, Dienstags für USA und Mittwoch für EU.Kann natürlich auch sein dass die jeden tag ein paar Keys verschicken,wie sie gerade lustig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zwirbel (5. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Quelle?



www.ausgedacht.de


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Nächste Welle (1 für normal User)
> 
> Dienstag , Usa
> 
> ...



geraten? wenn nich dann bluepost^^


----------



## cortez338 (5. Juli 2010)

omisch nur das ich von 2 engländern gehört habe das sie heute freischaltungen erhalten haben und laut meinem Kalender ist heute Montag O.o


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> www.ausgedacht.de



Ah, da hol ich immer Infos für meine Schul Referate ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Niemand wollte mir damals glauben wo ich den Monat genannt habe wann die Alpha und Beta anfängt aber nun genau gestartet wann ich sagte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cataclysm angepeiler realease Termin , Dez , 26 , 2010 / 11 o 16 , 1 , 2011


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

lol ahja, dann sag mal an wann ich massen an kohle hab so paar millionen? -.-


----------



## Zwirbel (5. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> lol ahja, dann sag mal an wann ich massen an kohle hab so paar millionen? -.-



niemals


----------



## The-Quila (5. Juli 2010)

also mein ptr key is noch der stinknormale ptr key


----------



## Turican (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> niemals



das hätt mir auch nen 5 jähriger sagen könn^^


----------



## MagicMastr (5. Juli 2010)

hört doch mal auf dauernt von "key"'s zu reden, das verwirrt nur die leute

ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das die erweiterug all zu spät kommt, wenn man bedenkt was in der beta schon alles ferig ist
es fehlt zwar noch ne ganze menge, aber so schnell wie blizz das gemacht hat, sollte es denk ich weitwer gehen...
denke das kommt oktober-november, oder früher wenn sie wieder nen paar tolle sachen in nen content patch verlegen...^^

war zwar net 100%ig das thema aber... 

das die briten heute ihre freischaltung erhalten haben is mir neu, dazu würd ich gern näheres wissen.


----------



## lord just (5. Juli 2010)

sortiv1982 schrieb:


> nein es gibt irgendwo nen bluepost wo steht das man nur eine beta einladung bekommen kann wenn der account aktiv ist



falsch. der bluepost besagt nur dass man nen battle.net account benötigt und dort das beta opt-in machen muss. und um dieses zu machen muss man mindestens 1 vollversion registriert haben. 


es gibt zwar einen greenpost (mvp) der aber genauso viel wert ist wie ein whitepost (normaler user).

des weiteren glaube ich das die nächsten keys erst am freitag verschickt werden, da der freitag beta patchday ist (war in den anderen betas so und auch schon in der alpha so).


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne jemand den sein Nachtbar arbeitet als Teamleiter in Paris (ka wie dat dort genau heißt) daher habe ich die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Juli 2010)

weiss einer was die kriterien sind,damit man zur beta eingeladen wird?


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Quelle:
> Meine eigne die ich nie veraten werde







> Quelle:
> Ich kenne jemand den sein Nachtbar arbeitet als Teamleiter in Paris (ka wie dat dort genau heißt) daher habe ich die Infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kk


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemand den sein Nachtbar arbeitet als Teamleiter in Paris (ka wie dat dort genau heißt) daher habe ich die Infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab nen freund der hat nen hamster der einen freund hat der bei blizz die klos putzt und der sagte amen.


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.


Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer es nicht glaubt hat pech , ihr werdet es ja am MI sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts
> ...



Ich glaube dir.^^ Gms sind ja auch wenn man es nicht glauben kann Menschen, die Familie und Freunde haben.


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich brauche eine neue Grafik Karte. Cataclysm ruckelt ja derbe. -.- 
Kennt wer eine Grafik Karte wo Cataclysm ruckel frei laufen wird? Am besten sollte sie aber nicht zu teuer sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (5. Juli 2010)

chriz haste invite ??


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Nö noch nicht aber SandBox vertreibt langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts
> ...



Naja wenn man den dünnpfiff vieler hier hört glaubt man sowas erst mit Beweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich glaub ich brauche eine neue Grafik Karte. Cataclysm ruckelt ja derbe. -.-
> Kennt wer eine Grafik Karte wo Cataclysm ruckel frei laufen wird? Am besten sollte sie aber nicht zu teuer sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schatten austellen und fals immernoch ruckelig Wasser runterstellen.


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts
> ...



was für ein niveau? den gibts hier seit seite 1 schon nimmer^^
und das is halt sehr glaubhaft nachdem du so prognosen abgibst usw mag ja sein das du einen kennst aber ob man dir glaubt is was anderes!
und flrame hier ned rum machst dir keine freunde damit^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauche eine neue Grafik Karte. Cataclysm ruckelt ja derbe. -.-
> Kennt wer eine Grafik Karte wo Cataclysm ruckel frei laufen wird? Am besten sollte sie aber nicht zu teuer sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hol dir am besten die Gtx 260...sollte problemlos laufen... sollte nur noch um die knappe 130 euro kosten...


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Schatten austellen und fals immernoch ruckelig Wasser runterstellen. [/font]



Okay das versuch ich mal.




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hol dir am besten die Gtx 260...sollte problemlos laufen... sollte nur noch um die knappe 130 euro kosten... [/font]



Okay danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts
> ...



Jo schauen wir mal am Mittwoch...wenn nicht dürfen wir alle dich hart flamen y? :>


----------



## aluma1234 (5. Juli 2010)

Was muss ich machen das ich überhaupt für die Beta ausgewählt werden kann??

ps:Will ne freischaltun!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (5. Juli 2010)

aluma1234 schrieb:


> ps:Will ne freischaltun!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch


----------



## Raxzy (5. Juli 2010)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist dank Delröy wieder auf dem null Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte ich einen GM nicht kennen? , viele kennen GMs persohnlich diese haben auch Spieler Accounts
> ...



Du schon wieder oO 

Deine letzten 500 "Ihr werdes es dann-und-dann-sehen"-Termine haben sich auch nicht bewahrheitet ;o


----------



## Core2Reality (5. Juli 2010)

Nein? alpha und beta ist genau dann gestartet wo ich es sagte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer es nicht glaubt hat ganz einfach pech

diskusion beendet


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Nein? alpha und beta ist genau dann gestartet wo ich es sagte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut gesagt. xD IHR UNGLÄUBIGEN WERDET SEHEN VOODO VOODOOOOOOOOOO!!! BRENNNT!!!


Achso und es macht doch Sinn, dass am Patch-Tag neue Inv kommen.


----------



## DerHutmacher (5. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Mach sonst mal rechtsklick -> Als Admin ausführen.



Funzt leider auch nicht :/ würds gern einfach mal löschen und neu Installieren, bzw die 20 Mb runterladen, aber das dauert witzigerweise 24 Stunden ^^ naja, bleibt wohl erstmal nicht anderes übrig

Installer Tome.mpq
Installer.mfil
Installer.exe
Installer.tor

Sind im Ordner, Installer Tome 2 scheint einfach zu fehlen


----------



## DeSebi (5. Juli 2010)

Was sind eigentlich die Bedingungen um bei der Beta dabei zu sein?


----------



## Benethron (5. Juli 2010)

hallo leute weiß wer was ich dagegen machen kann wenn ich mein abbo über t-online laufe lasse möchte und dann alles einstelle und auf weiter klicke und dann so ne fehlermeldung da steht???


----------



## Delröy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> hallo leute weiß wer was ich dagegen machen kann wenn ich mein abbo über t-online laufe lasse möchte und dann alles einstelle und auf weiter klicke und dann so ne fehlermeldung da steht???



morgen den support anrufen denn deiner beschreibung nach kann es vieles sein^^


----------



## Benethron (5. Juli 2010)

hmm ok oder kennt einer von euch ne seite wo man ne prepaid card bzw. spielzeit per handy kaufen kann also das dann der betrag auf der handyrechnung steht


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

GTX 260 ist doch doof.
http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-nvidia-GeFORCE-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B003DTKU82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1278358912&sr=8-1 die is besser xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> weiss einer was die kriterien sind,damit man zur beta eingeladen wird?






aluma1234 schrieb:


> Was muss ich machen das ich überhaupt für die Beta ausgewählt werden kann??
> 
> ps:Will ne freischaltun!
> 
> ...





DeSebi schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Bedingungen um bei der Beta dabei zu sein?







nen 22cm langen schwengel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> hallo leute weiß wer was ich dagegen machen kann wenn ich mein abbo über t-online laufe lasse möchte und dann alles einstelle und auf weiter klicke und dann so ne fehlermeldung da steht???



Noch weniger Informationen wären hilfreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Noch weniger Informationen wären hilfreich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um es für dich ein Wenig übersichtlicher zu machen streich ich dann nochmal ein paar infos weg:



Benethron schrieb:


> hallo leute, t-online, klicke, fehlermeldung???




Nichts zu danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Um es für dich ein Wenig übersichtlicher zu machen streich ich dann nochmal ein paar infos weg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dir ist echt langweillig ne? xD


----------



## Demyxxxx (5. Juli 2010)

wem nicht !...


----------



## Benethron (5. Juli 2010)

irgendwie schon lustig wie alle den geringsten fehler oder so bei nem kommentar ausnutzen um irgendnen scheiß darüber zu schreiben 
fehlt nurnoch das paar mim rotstift kommen und lehrer spielen 

naja also ich gehe auf zahlungsmethode -->  zahlungsmethode auswählen --->  dann credit karte oder elv oder prepaid oder eben t-online ---> ich klicke t-online an dann weiter --> dann auswählen welches abbo ich klicke 1 monatiges an klicke auf weiter --> dann fehlermeldung ihr abbo blabla konnte leider nicht gefunden werden oder so sie müssen sich per email und pw bei t-online anmelden blabla obwohl da noch kein einzieges fenster zum anmelden war !!!


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. Juli 2010)

also ich habe gerade in den anmeldebedingungen von der beta zu finden wenn man sich für ne beta anmeldet (battle.net) steht das man volljährig und nen aktiven wow account mit BC und Wotlk haben muss .... und NEIN ich mach mir jetzt ned die mühe und suche euch ne quelle raus sucht sie selbst glaubt mir einfach so oder glaubt mir halt ned is mir relativ egal xD
sry fals das schon gepostet wurde aber will jetzt ned die 54 seiten durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG SkipX


----------



## No_ones (5. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> nen 22cm langen schwengel.



is länger auch ok?


----------



## dedennis (5. Juli 2010)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> also ich habe gerade in den anmeldebedingungen von der beta zu finden wenn man sich für ne beta anmeldet (battle.net) steht das man volljährig und nen aktiven wow account mit BC und Wotlk haben muss .... und NEIN ich mach mir jetzt ned die mühe und suche euch ne quelle raus sucht sie selbst glaubt mir einfach so oder glaubt mir halt ned is mir relativ egal xD
> sry fals das schon gepostet wurde aber will jetzt ned die 54 seiten durchlesen
> 
> 
> ...



*Amen!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> is länger auch ok?




ne


----------



## Zwirbel (5. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gut gesagt. xD IHR UNGLÄUBIGEN WERDET SEHEN VOODO VOODOOOOOOOOOO!!! BRENNNT!!!
> 
> 
> Achso und es macht doch Sinn, dass am Patch-Tag neue Inv kommen.



12 ?


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> is länger auch ok?



 Ja aba nur mit Beweisscreens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (5. Juli 2010)

so leute hoffen wir mal alle das morgen die us spieler neue key´s bekommen dann stimmt vll die vorhersage von ka wer das war also alle daumen drücken


----------



## oens (5. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> GTX 260 ist doch doof.
> http://www.amazon.de...78358912&sr=8-1 die is besser xD



viel zu teuer bei amazon...guck mal http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=GeFORCE+GTX+480&in= 
da gibt´s bessere varianten von "besseren" herstellern für weniger kohle...mal so nebenbei als geheimtip


----------



## Schurri1497 (5. Juli 2010)

Jo hoffentlich stimmt des will endlich mein Inv haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

Was soll stimmen? :O


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Was soll stimmen? :O



Das du nen Analphabet bist und scheinbar net lesen kannst, und das Dienstag US, Mittwoch EU beta freischaltungen rausgehen sollen.


----------



## Wicked Clown (5. Juli 2010)

das wär cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Juli 2010)

es ist warm ich kann nicht schlafen Also mal ab auf buffed ... und Alle Weinen schon wieder nachm key Wartet doch ab Und denkt Positiv


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

http://de.news.yahoo.com/34/20100705/tod-jesus-auf-ungarischem-acker-045b8e8.html

oh my f*cking godness!


----------



## Topperharly (5. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> GTX 260 ist doch doof.
> http://www.amazon.de...78358912&sr=8-1 die is besser xD



ganz nett, ich bleib aber bei meinen zwei gtx 295^^


----------



## Chriz7 (5. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das du nen Analphabet bist und scheinbar net lesen kannst, und das Dienstag US, Mittwoch EU beta freischaltungen rausgehen sollen.



Was meinst du? Ich glaub ich kann nicht lesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (5. Juli 2010)

btw. wehe dir blizz ich bekomme eine^^ will deutschlandspiel kuckn und net zockn XD weil das könnte ne knappe entscheidung werden.....^^


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> btw. wehe dir blizz ich bekomme eine^^ will deutschlandspiel kuckn und net zockn XD weil das könnte ne knappe entscheidung werden.....^^




Multitasking.


----------



## Astrakiller (6. Juli 2010)

Ich lade schonmal in weiser Vorraussicht alle Patches von dem Clienten,man weiß ja nie..Das spart Zeit wenn man dann wirklich dran ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Hab ich schon lange :O


----------



## myxemio (6. Juli 2010)

so Blizzard - ich hau mich ins Bett und morgen, wenn ich meinen Rechner ankurble und ins Battle.net flüchte, möchte ich eine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gute Nacht zusammen..........


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Und der nächste Tag ist angebrochen... hat wer schon seit letztem Freitag nen Invite bekommen ? Wäre mal interessant, glaube aber eher nicht.


----------



## Toxxical (6. Juli 2010)

Ich wart auch immer noch sehnsüchtig auf meine Freischaltung... http://z0r.de/2027


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgäähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon nen Invite !?!?!?!? Oder warum das Smiley !?!?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (6. Juli 2010)

und schon jemand was gehört von den usalern


----------



## Feltor (6. Juli 2010)

Nein heut noch nichts auffäliges bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich wette spätestens am Freitag ist die nächste Wele draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Nein heut noch nichts auffäliges bemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heute soll usa, morgen eu^^, angeblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (6. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ganz nett, ich bleib aber bei meinen zwei gtx 295^^


Mal abgesehen, dass es verdammt sinnlos ist 2 solch teure grakas zu verbauen und man bei 2 grakas grundsätzlich mikro ruckler bekommt hast du wohl einfach zu viel geld....Eine (!) hochgetaktete GTX 295 bringt die selbe leistung wie 2 stück nur halt ohne die mikro ruckler wegen fehlender sync ... Es sei denn du hast ein spiel, das so mega viel leistung brauchst, aber das glaub ich eher net..

Auch komisch ist, dass es leute gibt, die der meinung sind, die leistung mehrerer grakas wird addiert xD


----------



## Benethron (6. Juli 2010)

postet buffed das wenn die in der usa neue beta freischaltungen verschicken???


----------



## Feltor (6. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> heute soll usa, morgen eu^^, angeblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Angeblich" geht 2012 die Welt unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (6. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> postet buffed das wenn die in der usa neue beta freischaltungen verschicken???



Ich denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> postet buffed das wenn die in der usa neue beta freischaltungen verschicken???



Ne, den ist es egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Hm, sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen bis nach der WM... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2010)

i love my baconburger


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (6. Juli 2010)

der betatest ging heute vor einer woche in den usa los oder?^^


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> der betatest ging heute vor einer woche in den usa los oder?^^




ka




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5Hs4uBn8tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube Morgen werde ich endlich freigeschaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (6. Juli 2010)

Tee trinken und ... http://z0r.de/2031 ^^


----------



## Benethron (6. Juli 2010)

boah ey hoffentlich kommt morgen die welle und hoffentlich sind wir dabei weil nachdem ich jetzt alle videos usw. angeschaut habe hab ich wirklich extremst bock auf cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> boah ey hoffentlich kommt morgen die welle und hoffentlich sind wir dabei weil nachdem ich jetzt alle videos usw. angeschaut habe hab ich wirklich extremst bock auf cata
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe wir sind nicht dabei, bin zu jung um zu sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Holländer gehen sowieso zuerst unter.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wie schauts aus...Waren die Wellen heute aktiv in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Chelrid (6. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> Tee trinken und ... http://z0r.de/2031 ^^




is die tastatur dreckig ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Wellen sind immer aktiv, sogar an der Ost und Nordsee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

Na, aber jemand hat doch gemeint... Es würden am Dienstag Wellen geben in Amerika und am Mittwoch in Europa... Wenn´s nicht so ist...dürfen wir ihn ja hart flamen !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Na, aber jemand hat doch gemeint... Es würden am Dienstag Wellen geben in Amerika und am Mittwoch in Europa... Wenn´s nicht so ist...dürfen wir ihn ja hart flamen !



Das hat jemand gesagt ? Der soll sich mal bitte outen, denn ich glaube es ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

Ma schaun ...


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

Musste nur ein paar Seiten zurückgehen...glaub das war zwischen 47-53.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

also wen man Leuten glauben schenken darf is das Komplette Wellen System Nicht mehr sondern es werden jeden tag Keys Verschickt (ohne Gewehr)


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also wen man Leuten glauben schenken darf is das Komplette Wellen System Nicht mehr Da sondern es werden jeden tag Keys Verschickt (ohne Gewehr)




Muss nur einen geben , der mal ansagt das er einen Betainv bekommen hat...dann können wir davon ausgehen das jeden tag beta inv´s vergeben werden...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Muss nur einen geben , der mal ansagt das er einen Betainv bekommen hat...dann können wir davon ausgehen das jeden tag beta inv´s vergeben werden...



Bin momentan am Beobachten Etc PPP tipps geben und so weiter also wartet Ich besorge schon den Beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Juli 2010)

Mhh, also wenn die täglich kommen, dann solte ich doch mal öfters im Account schauen, vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal "Glück" ^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (6. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das hat jemand gesagt ? Der soll sich mal bitte outen, denn ich glaube es ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Ma schaun ...



Guckt mich net so an ich habs nur nochmal erwähnt mit diesem di und mittwoch zeug, die Quelle ist jmd anders nen paar seiten her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (6. Juli 2010)

convisions schrieb:


> Beta´s werden im Battle.net als BETA gekennzeichnet.
> Diejenigen, die Starcraft II in der Beta gezockt haben werden wissen, was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Plurale werden im Deutschen nicht mit einem Apostroph gekennzeichnet.
Diejenigen, die Grammatik in der Schule gelernt haben werden wissen, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nee also was ich eigentlich sagen wollte; das ist tatsächlich so komisch bei der Cataclysm Beta, er hat schon recht.


----------



## Toxxical (6. Juli 2010)

Meint ihr wirklich das die neuen Beta invts morgen kommen?


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Es gibt so vieles was man während des Wartens machen kann, z.B. http://z0r.de/1580, http://z0r.de/393 oder http://z0r.de/1703



wie wäre es mit rausgehen, an die frische luft, anstelle so einen... [bearbeitet]wertvollen und überaus intellektuellen[bearbeitet] link zu posten.

edit: warn witz ;P


----------



## Toxxical (6. Juli 2010)

Das sollte nur ein Scherz sein, wollte nicht das sich jemand beleidigt fühlt.


----------



## superschaf (6. Juli 2010)

Weiß einer wann immer die Cataclysm Beta Einladungen versendet werden. Also ich habe mal gehört das die jede Woche versendet werden ,aber letzte Woche wurden die ersten mitten in der Woche versendet . Also jetzt meine Frage weiß einer an welchen Tag die versendet werden?


----------



## avenue (6. Juli 2010)

waren die von letztens nicht nur für die leute gedacht die an diesen gildenwettbewerb teilgenommen haben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

Noch weiß es Keiner so genau da sich Die Beta Leute Nicht Äußern wollen ...


----------



## mirror-egg (6. Juli 2010)

Sie werden in nicht festgelegten Intervallen versendet. Vielleicht kommen morgen welche, vielleicht aber auch erst in 2 Wochen.

Quelle:http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817046943&sid=3&pageNo=2#25


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich das die neuen Beta invts morgen kommen?



Antwort ist hier versteckt...



Spoiler



Jaein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

soweit ich mitbekommen habe heute usa, morgen eu. (an zeitunterschied denken, denke, dass die ersten so gegn 20-22 uhr in den usa freigeschalten werden [europäische zeit]) wie gesagt, is nur gerücht.


----------



## Boraci (6. Juli 2010)

Einfach abwarten, und vorallem nicht noch etliche Threads dazu eröffnen.


----------



## Elda (6. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie Streamen nur bobs die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

Also so wie es ausschaut haben die Amerikaner heute auch keine Beta Key´s bekommen, wie es der eine da behauptet hat ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Also so wie es ausschaut haben die Amerikaner heute auch keine Beta Key´s bekommen, wie es der eine da behauptet hat ^^



Wieso denkste das? ^^Beweise pls. ^^


----------



## Astrakiller (6. Juli 2010)

Außerdem wird das wenn erst im Laufe des fühen Mittwoch morgens passieren,wegen Zeitverschiebung.


----------



## Turican (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Also so wie es ausschaut haben die Amerikaner heute auch keine Beta Key´s bekommen, wie es der eine da behauptet hat ^^



in Amiland is teilweise grad mal Mittag


----------



## KillerBee666 (6. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wieso denkste das? ^^Beweise pls. ^^



Beweise... was soll der dir schicken, ne art Ami-buffed seite auf der Ganz groß steht "Heute wurden KEINE freischaltungen vorgenommen"


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Beweise... was soll der dir schicken, ne art Ami-buffed seite auf der Ganz groß steht "Heute wurden KEINE freischaltungen vorgenommen"



Ein Forum-Beitrag hätte gereicht, da würden bestimmt Leute rumheulen. ^^


----------



## lord just (6. Juli 2010)

also nen forum beitrag aus nem ami forum wo leute rumheulen das sie keinen beta invite haben findet man doch täglich wie sand am meer. meiner meinung nach wird es aber wie in der vergangenheit bei allen bisherigen wow betas sein, dass jede woche freitags invites verschickt werden, da freitag immer patchday für den betaserver ist.


----------



## Benethron (6. Juli 2010)

glaubt ihr das die invites freitag in der nacht bzw. am morgen kommen oder erst abends falls sie überhaupts kommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das die invites freitag in der nacht bzw. am morgen kommen oder erst abends falls sie überhaupts kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das weiß nur John Wayne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















OOOOOOOODER Chuck Norris.


----------



## Error2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Irgendwie Streamen nur bobs die Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen und dich auf meinen Stream aufmerksam machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 800ster Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v
v
v


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Juli 2010)

Mal sehen. Denkt ihr, dass Core2Reality recht hat und heute Nacht die Freischaltungen kommen? Wenn nicht dann flame ich in den Boden. XD


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Denkt ihr, dass Core2Reality recht hat und heute Nacht die Freischaltungen kommen? Wenn nicht dann flame ich in den Boden. XD



ich mach dann mit dir ^^


----------



## Crais (6. Juli 2010)

in der ruhe liegt die kraft kommt schon früher oder beta die nächste beta key welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (6. Juli 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed beta freischaltung XD


----------



## Elda (6. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen und dich auf meinen Stream aufmerksam machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wie hast den Inv bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Denkt ihr, dass Core2Reality recht hat und heute Nacht die Freischaltungen kommen? Wenn nicht dann flame ich in den Boden. XD



Bei dem geflame hier wird es sowieso nicht auffallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (6. Juli 2010)

Sagma ^^ an alle mit Beta Invite, beim downloader, am anfang, die 20Mb, is da eine Datei Namens "Installer Tome 2.mpq" bei?
bei mir läd er eben die 20 Mb, wills installieren, im Ornder sind auch 20mb, aber es kommt immer wieder die Meldung "Installer Tome.mpq konnt nicht gefunden werden" usw :/
Hilfe wär nett falls jemand kann ^^ danke, gl und bb


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Sagma ^^ an alle mit Beta Invite, beim downloader, am anfang, die 20Mb, is da eine Datei Namens "Installer Tome 2.mpq" bei?
> bei mir läd er eben die 20 Mb, wills installieren, im Ornder sind auch 20mb, aber es kommt immer wieder die Meldung "Installer Tome.mpq konnt nicht gefunden werden" usw :/
> Hilfe wär nett falls jemand kann ^^ danke, gl und bb



sag wann du ein beta inv bekommen hast, dann helf ich dir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (6. Juli 2010)

hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

trotzdem kannst du uns sagen, wann du ein inv bekommen hast :b


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wann du ihn bekommen hast nicht ob sondern WANN


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Gerade da wo ich mal früher ins Bett will sollen Keys kommen. Nice -.-...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wann du ihn bekommen hast nicht ob sondern WANN



Da ist wohl jemand leicht aggressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (6. Juli 2010)

ah sry ^^ war die Tage da grad beschäftigt, Rostock -> Meer, drum weiß ich nicht genau wann... is aber schon n paar Tage her, kA in welchem abstand die Wellen rausgehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Gerade da wo ich mal früher ins Bett will sollen Keys kommen. Nice -.-...



Wer schläft denn bitte heute !?


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

niemand !


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Gerade da wo ich mal früher ins Bett will sollen Keys kommen. Nice -.-...



Glaubst du echt Core2Reality oder hast du die Infos wo anders her?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

Hm ich bin so müde meine Augen brennen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich bin so müde meine Augen brennen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UlZyuFiGks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aber nicht einschlafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ohdoch Ich geh jetzt schlafen Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

schöne melodie


hab mal ein text geschrieben dazu:  

ich wiil eiiin betaaaaaaaaaa inv oh lieber gott, ich liebe dich gott...du bist die süßeste versuchung auf erden... ich vergöttere dich.... oh liebes.... gib mir ein betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa inv!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ohdoch Ich geh jetzt schlafen Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich werde mich hinhauen.

Bis Morgen mit nem Invite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> schöne melodie
> 
> 
> hab mal ein text geschrieben dazu:
> ...



Ein wenig Schlaf täte dir wohl auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kretz0r (6. Juli 2010)

werden die beta keys jetzt eigentlich wirklich in wellen verschickt, oder einfach die ganze zeit so en paa?
und was sind kriterien für nen beta inv? oder werden die komplett rnd verschickt?


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

ne, so hingeschrieben klingt es ja auch nicht gut... aber wenn ich das dann singe OHO ! 

>.<


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube jede Nacht das Freischaltungen kommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superschaf (6. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir steht PTR1 nur is da kein Cata Cover sondern ein Wotlk Cover nur habe ich mich nie an einem PTR angemeldet oder hat des jeder,oder ist das eine Beta Einladung?


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

Das kam bei vielen was es bedeutet weiß glaub ich nicht mal Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist aber keine Cataclysm Beta Einladung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (6. Juli 2010)

superschaf schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht PTR1 nur is da kein Cata Cover sondern ein Wotlk Cover nur habe ich mich nie an einem PTR angemeldet oder hat des jeder,oder ist das eine Beta Einladung?



nö


----------



## Chriz7 (6. Juli 2010)

200ter Post!! Ohne Inhalt!


----------



## Turican (6. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM1RChZk1EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2010)

superschaf schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht PTR1 nur is da kein Cata Cover sondern ein Wotlk Cover nur habe ich mich nie an einem PTR angemeldet oder hat des jeder,oder ist das eine Beta Einladung?



Einen PTR Account erhälst du auch ohne dich auf dem PTR einzuloggen.


----------



## superschaf (6. Juli 2010)

hmm schade....


----------



## manaman122 (6. Juli 2010)

hat noch wer ausser mir  den extremen wow  error befall ?  immer wenn ich einlogge kommt irgendein battle.net wow error


----------



## Nightmear (7. Juli 2010)

ich hab wohl nix =(


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Leute geht ins Bett , laut neuer Infos sollen sie bis Morgen Nacht da sein die letzten Invites!


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Leute geht ins Bett , laut neuer Infos sollen sie bis Morgen Nacht da sein die letzten Invites!



Das heißt das der Do morgen oder was? ^^

Kommen denn auch nacher in der Frühe Inv? xD


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

FLAMEN WIR IHN


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Ich meinte bis Heute Nacht , Mittwoch , 0:00 ca bis dahin sollten die raus sein


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich meinte bis Heute Nacht , Mittwoch , 0:00 ca bis dahin sollten die raus sein



K, aber ich denke es werden auch schon früher Inv kommen oder ? ^^


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

kommt heute die nächste welle?


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Genaures weiß ich nicht...

bin pennen nacht und ich hoffe ihr findet morgen alle eine kleine überaschung vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht nur 20 leute sondern alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Genaures weiß ich nicht...
> 
> bin pennen nacht und ich hoffe ihr findet morgen alle eine kleine überaschung vor
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht. Wenn das alles stimmt nenne ich dich für immer ORAKEL.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich hatte einen Alpha Invite blizzard , hat es aber verpatzt einen beta invite dadraus zu machen.... nun muss ich warten drücke auch ganze zeit f5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

mir wurde gesagt das heute die neue welle kommen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte einen Alpha Invite blizzard , hat es aber verpatzt einen beta invite dadraus zu machen.... nun muss ich warten drücke auch ganze zeit f5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man denn sowas verpassen? ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND:

Ich hoffe du lügst hier nicht nur rum, sonst kannst du dich denke ich mal auf den größten Flamewar deines Lebens gefasst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Höre dich mal ein bisschen um wie dein Vorposter es auch sagte heute kommen neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

ich glaub ich hab meine sc2 verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte einen Alpha Invite blizzard , hat es aber verpatzt einen beta invite dadraus zu machen.... nun muss ich warten drücke auch ganze zeit f5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man sich da nicht irgendwo melden?
Versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Höre dich mal ein bisschen um wie dein Vorposter es auch sagte heute kommen neue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Misstrauen gehört aber immer dazu, nimm es nicht persönlich.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Habe ja schon Blizzard schrieb kriege mit der nächsten welle einen invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Habe ja schon Blizzard schrieb kriege mit der nächsten welle einen invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann schonmal. GZ.

Ich bin dann auch mal im Bett. GUTE NACHT!!!


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Habe ja schon Blizzard schrieb kriege mit der nächsten welle einen invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay gut. Sofort melden wenn du eine Einladung bekommen hast. ;D


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Habe ja schon Blizzard schrieb kriege mit der nächsten welle einen invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay gut. Sofort melden wenn du eine Einladung bekommen hast. ;D


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

muss der acc eig aktiv sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Bin auch schlafen... Wenn morgen in der Zeitung steht: Junger Mann starb mit 18... dann wisst ihr das ich ein Beta inv hatte und voller freude ausm Fenster gesprungen bin.


----------



## Hrvatska (7. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Bin auch schlafen... Wenn morgen in der Zeitung steht: Junger Mann starb mit 18... dann wisst ihr das ich ein Beta inv hatte und voller freude ausm Fenster gesprungen bin.



naja ich bekome aber dein acc also testament neu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hrvatska (7. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Bin auch schlafen... Wenn morgen in der Zeitung steht: Junger Mann starb mit 18... dann wisst ihr das ich ein Beta inv hatte und voller freude ausm Fenster gesprungen bin.



naja ich bekome aber dein acc also testament neu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Hrvatska schrieb:


> naja ich bekome aber dein acc also testament neu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur wenn du auf ysera spielst :b... alli bist du ja :b


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

wir man vorher echt IMMER informiert oder kann man auch ohne mail hoffen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (7. Juli 2010)

zum wach bleiben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdWiUzV110A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

aktuell?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diskjumper (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich meinte bis Heute Nacht , Mittwoch , 0:00 ca bis dahin sollten die raus sein



letzte woche war ja so ... 

Mittwoch Beta Realms online ... Donnerstag US Beta-invites verschickt ... Freitag EU Beta-invites



Edith tippt ja auf Freitag für die invites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da da ja auch Patchday auf'n EU Betaserver is wie ich gehört hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Buffies.

Ich hab keinen Invite ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffies.
> 
> Ich hab keinen Invite ...
> 
> ...



ich denke die invites sind auch noch net raus. buffed würde 100%ig über die zweite welle eine news schreiben.


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Das ich keinen Key bekommen hab ist eine unverschämtheit, alle die seid Classic spielen hätten einen bekommen müssen. Aber nein Leute die seid 2 Monate WoW spielen bekommen einen und fragen sich:" hihi, wie geht das Spiel."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das ich keinen Key bekommen hab ist eine unverschämtheit, alle die seid Classic spielen hätten einen bekommen müssen. Aber nein Leute die seid 2 Monate WoW spielen bekommen einen und fragen sich:" hihi, wie geht das Spiel."



That's life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das ich keinen Key bekommen hab ist eine unverschämtheit, alle die seid Classic spielen hätten einen bekommen müssen. Aber nein Leute die seid 2 Monate WoW spielen bekommen einen und fragen sich:" hihi, wie geht das Spiel."



ich spiele seit patch 1.5 und mir ist es egal ob ich einen bekomme. wäre zwar super wenn ich ein bekomme, wenn nicht, geht die welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich spiele seit patch 1.5 und mir ist es egal ob ich einen bekomme. wäre zwar super wenn ich ein bekomme, wenn nicht, geht die welt auch nicht unter.



So sehe ich es auch. Wenn man am Ende überrascht wird vom  Spiel, ist es sowieso interessanter als wenn man schon alles gesehen hat.


----------



## c0bRa (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch. Wenn man am Ende überrascht wird vom  Spiel, ist es sowieso interessanter als wenn man schon alles gesehen hat.


Ich flieg nur durch die Gebiete in der beta und Reporte absattelbugs und so Zeug, nichts nervt mehr, als Löcher im Boden oder plötzlich in 100m Höhe ohne Flugmount in der Luft zu stehen. Das Leveln heb ich mir für die Liveversion auf, ehrlichgesagt keine Lust einen Char 2x zu leveln...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Wie viele Chars darf man eigentlich auf den Beta-Server kopieren ? Einen Premade, und auch nur einen vom Blizz-Server ?


----------



## c0bRa (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie viele Chars darf man eigentlich auf den Beta-Server kopieren ? Einen Premade, und auch nur einen vom Blizz-Server ?


Kannst glaub ich soviel kopieren, wie du lustig bist, ich hab 2 kopiert, aber haben darfst wohl bis zu 10, halt was die Slots hergeben aufm Server...


----------



## diskjumper (7. Juli 2010)

3 Premade und 3 vom Live glaube


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

Ich will einen Beta inv sofort!!

http://z0r.de/1712


----------



## Biberach (7. Juli 2010)

> Das ich keinen Key bekommen hab ist eine unverschämtheit, alle die seid Classic spielen hätten einen bekommen müssen. Aber nein Leute die seid 2 Monate WoW spielen bekommen einen und fragen sich:" hihi, wie geht das Spiel."



Ich glaube die Vergabe der Beta-Accounts hat (zumindest) im Moment noch nichts mit deinen Erfolgen oder deiner Spielzeit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Meiner Meinung nach verteilt Blizzard die Accounts zu Beginn einer Beta (in dem Fall Cataclysm) so, dass möglichst viele verschiedene Computersysteme in die Beta integriert werden. 
So können mögliche Fehler, die wegen der Hardware auftreten könnten, schnell ans Licht kommen, und behoben werden.
Außerdem kann so die Performance im Spiel besser getestet werden, wenn viele verschiedene Systeme am Start sind, und nicht nur zum Bespiel High End Pc s.
Warum sonst sollte Blizzard dein System abfragen wollen, bevor du dich für die Beta anmelden kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich denke mal zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wird dies dann in den Hintergrund geraten, und dann werden auch viele eingeladen, die jetzt noch nicht eingeladen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mich mit inbegriffen xD)

Liebe Grüße
Nasedo


----------



## DerHutmacher (7. Juli 2010)

Hab leider immernoch das Problem

Läuft so ab; 
Ich starte WOW_Cataclysm_Beta_deDE.exe, gebe den Pfad an, und er läd die 20 Mb runter, das sind die Dateien:
Installer Tome.mpq
Installer.mfil
Installer.tor
und Installer.exe
Wenns fertig ist starte ich den Installer, gebe wieder den Pfad an
Aber bei 1% bricht er die Installation ab, mit folgender Nachricht:


> Die Datei "J:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\Cataclysm Pre-Release 11927 deDE\Installer Tome 2.mpq" wurde nicht gefunden. Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (OpenArchive::Execute)



In der tat wurde die Datei garnicht erst runtergeladen, jemand eine Idee? Google hilft in diesem Fall leider nicht, als Admin klappt auch nicht, mehrmals downloaded und Firewalls/Antivirensachen auch aus
thx und bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute ,


Wie es scheint sind die Invites nicht draussen , ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ob er meinte Mittwoch morgen oder Mittwoch Nacht..

Ich werde mich nochmal hinter klemmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Manche behaupten heute Abend... Aber naja...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. Juli 2010)

ich bleib jetzt einfach für mich Persönlich bei Freitag


----------



## AtomXiljaXy (7. Juli 2010)

toll das ich nen beta key habe !Kann jetzt zocken auch wenn die offi server down sind muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht mehr so richtig dran das ich noch einen invite bekomme, aber die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt^^.
Ich habe kurze zeit nachdem burning crusade gestartet ist ins spiel gefunden und hatte meinen ersten 70er als S2 raus gekommen ist^^ hab mich dann als WotLK raus kam auch für die beta beworben allerdings auch da keinen beta key bekommen deswegen hoffe ich eben das ich nun einen bekomme. Die Leute die allerdings schon seit classic spielen und noch nie bei einer beta dabei waren tun mir echt leid, denn wenn man schon so lange spielt und dafür auch bezahlt finde ich das die leute den neuen Leuten die grade mal 2 monate spielen vorgezogen werden sollten...


----------



## Nightmear (7. Juli 2010)

AtomXiljaXy schrieb:


> toll das ich nen beta key habe !Kann jetzt zocken auch wenn die offi server down sind muahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gratz und wann hasten bekommen?


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2010)

AtomXiljaXy schrieb:


> toll das ich nen beta key habe !Kann jetzt zocken auch wenn die offi server down sind muahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

AtomXiljaXy schrieb:


> toll das ich nen beta key habe !Kann jetzt zocken auch wenn die offi server down sind muahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun wirst du niedergeflaaaaaaaamt !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Also frühstens heute abend Keys inc? oder Freitag? (:

Atm ist es ja bei denen 7h früher ergo 6 Uhr?


----------



## diskjumper (7. Juli 2010)

bin mir net sooo ganz sicher ... aber tippe mal auf freitag, da da auch serverwartung sein soll


----------



## Astrakiller (7. Juli 2010)

Serverwartung für die Beta ist dann wenn Blizzard es will.. Da wir die ersten Keys auch Freitag gekriegt haben und heute wohl nixmehr kommt,tippe ich jetzt auch auf Freitag -.-.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Serverwartung für die Beta ist dann wenn Blizzard es will.. Da wir die ersten Keys auch Freitag gekriegt haben und heute wohl nixmehr kommt,tippe ich jetzt auch auf Freitag -.-.


sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Bei denen ist es 6 jetzt ev. 7 Uhr ergo glaub ich kaum das sie wenn sie Beta keys verschicken die jetzt schon raus sind. Da wie gesagt es Manuel gemacht wird. So hat es mir heute der Telefonsupport auch bestätigt. Das es leider alles Manuel gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Bei denen ist es 6 jetzt ev. 7 Uhr ergo glaub ich kaum das sie wenn sie Beta keys verschicken die jetzt schon raus sind. Da wie gesagt es Manuel gemacht wird. So hat es mir heute der Telefonsupport auch bestätigt. Das es leider alles Manuel gemacht werden muss.



Tatsächlich ?


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Habe gehofft das die mich am Telefon freischalten da ich ja Blizzcon habe. Da meinte er halt nur das es Manuell gemacht wird^^
einfach warten auf 2. Welle. Wann die ist konnte er mir aber leider nicht sagen da Intern keiner eine Antwort drauf wusste


----------



## Benethron (7. Juli 2010)

@ MasterXoX

geil verarscht xDDD sau geiles bild lache mir immer noch den arsch ab


und zu den wellen ich glaube freitag da sogar die blizzard mitarbeiter vermuten das es wöchentlich abläuft heute wird es wohl nichts mehr geben weil wäre ja blöd sonst man bekommt die freischaltung um 19 uhr und dann muss man installieren und patchen usw. und das is ja blöd wenn man z.B. um 24 uhr oder 23 uhr ins bett muss weil man sonst nicht zur arbeit bzw. schule aufkommt


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Das ich keinen Key bekommen hab ist eine unverschämtheit, alle die seid Classic spielen hätten einen bekommen müssen. Aber nein Leute die seid 2 Monate WoW spielen bekommen einen und fragen sich:" hihi, wie geht das Spiel."



Was bist du eigent für ein Vogel?
Nur weil du Classic spielst bist du nichts besseres.

Lächerlich diese "Ich hab classic gespielt, jetzt bin ich etwas besseres als die "neue Generation" Typen.
Kommt mal von eurem Trip runter. <,<

Oh und seitseid.de *rolleyes*


----------



## Benethron (7. Juli 2010)

muss ich dir recht geben bloß weil paar vll jünger sind und sich das spiel da noch nicht leisten konnten oder keinen geeigneten pc hatten sollten sie nicht als unfähige abgestempelt werden oder so sollten alle gleich gerecht behandelt werden vll die die noch keinen 80er haben oder nicht so viele davon die müssen sie nicht rein lassen aber bloß weil jemand seit classic spielt sollte er nicht automatisch in der beta sein ich war auch erst seid bc dabei und motze ich deswegen auch rumm das paar ne Freischaltung bekommen bloß weil sie erst seit wotlk am start sind...

...nö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Und wenn man mal überlegt... jeder Spieler nimmt das Spiel mit anderen Augen wahr. Einer, der vielleicht erst seit einem Jahr spielt, hat andere Eindrücke als einer, der 5 Jahre dabei ist. Von daher ist die Ausrede ( ICKE SPIL SHON SEID CLASSIK NEED INVIT WAS ERLAUBE BLIZZ ?!?!) total unsinnig.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

So wann wird Core2Reality gesteinigt? ^^ Hat noch wer hoffnungen auf heute?


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Ich vote für morgen. Da die letzen Keys Donnerstag raus gingen. ( Obwohl einige den key erst Freitag hatten )


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Also laut meinen Infos sollten die Invites ab heute raus gehen , dass bedeutet aber nicht dass die , Normal User ' einen bekommen heute...


gildenwettbewerb , fansites , leute die von gms in der invite liste geschrieben worden etc


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. Juli 2010)

Ich vertreib mir die zeit Mit shishan <3


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Gildenwettbewerb endet 27. Juli ergo gibts dort erst die für den Gildenwettbewerb?


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Dass war ein beispiel...


----------



## Maleas (7. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Gildenwettbewerb endet 27. Juli ergo gibts dort erst die für den Gildenwettbewerb?


Ja nee, am 27.07 bekommen ja nicht alle Gewinner ihre Einladungen. Woche für Woche werden Gewinner bestimmt.

Aber ... dass Ihr Euch hier an diversen Logiken klammert. "Ähh letzte Woche Donnerstag um 02:15 gingen Einladungen raus, muss diese Woche auch so sein" ... oder "Jede Woche Freitag kommt eine neue Welle" ... bla bla bla. In einer Beta gibt es solche Routinen und Logiken nicht. Neue Einladungen gehen raus, wenn es Sinn macht und neue Spieler gebraucht werden (z.B: StressTest).

Die Beta ist stark davon abhängig, wie gut die Entwickler Fortschritte machen. Wann neue Einladungen rausgehen hat nichts mit einem Tag, mit einer Uhrzeit oder mit Orakel-Paul zu tun. Neue Einladungen gehen raus, wenn es für die Beta Sinn macht. Werft Eure Logiken und WUnschträume über Bord ... ob Ihr an der Beta teilnehmen durftet, erfahrt Ihr im November.

Blizzard hat es ja nun oft genug gesagt ... überall findet man BluePost zum Thema. Das Fazit ist, es gibt keine bestimmten Tage. Schritt für Schritt, zwischendurch ... nach einer Prioritätenliste. was auch Core schone geschrieben hat. In den ersten Beta-Tagen werden sicherlich primär Fanseiten und Presse eingeladen. Immerhin ist so eine Beta ja auch eine unglaubliche PR Trommel.


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Das einzigste was fest steht ist das jede Woche eine WElle kommt. Siehe Bluepost 


Edit:

[font="""] "der Account ist seit Montag für die Beta zugelassen"  Ergo war die Welle am Montag (: warscheinlich?[/font]


----------



## Maleas (7. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Das einzigste was fest steht ist das jede Woche eine WElle kommt. Siehe Bluepost
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Es kann garnichts fest stehen. Wenn die Entwickler plötzlich ein Problem mit dem Betaserver oder dem aktuellen Betabuild haben, oder in Zeitverzug sind ... dann wird sich solch eine Welle mal verschieben. Aber wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dass die Community einen Bluepost bis in den letzten Buchstaben zerlegen, sich an einzelne Worte klammern und dann hinterher rumjammer, wenn es nicht so kommt, wie angeblich angekündigt.


----------



## Astrakiller (7. Juli 2010)

Es werden ja nicht nur jede Woche accounts freigeschaltet,bei WOTLK wars auch so das die mal nach Lust und Laune ein paar freigeschaltet haben und dann halt ne größere Welle Freitags z.B.


----------



## Ehnoah (7. Juli 2010)

Naja ich hoffe das sie die Laune auch bei meinem BlizzCon account haben <3


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3&pageNo=278 ÜBEL


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/732145-You-re-in-Beta/page9

behaupten welche aus Eu das sie seid heute und gestern freigeschaltet sind... aber 100 % sicher kann man sich da nicht sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...e-in-Beta/page9
> 
> behaupten welche aus Eu das sie seid heute und gestern freigeschaltet sind... aber 100 % sicher kann man sich da nicht sein.



Hmm, werden wir mal sehen ob es sich bewahrheitet.


----------



## Benethron (7. Juli 2010)

verdammte scheiße kack spanier immer diese penner >.< ich hasse sie

nicht mal ne beta freischaltung würde die wunden heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excessively (7. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> verdammte scheiße kack spanier immer diese penner >.< ich hasse sie
> 
> nicht mal ne beta freischaltung würde die wunden heilen
> 
> ...



das war definitiv gekauft!


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2010)

excessively schrieb:


> das war definitiv gekauft!



Genau, und jedes andere Spiel das wir verlieren auch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (7. Juli 2010)

erste halbzeit war scheiße das gebe ich zu aber die 2. war gut aber ach ka

blöder spanier


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

Sind wir denn glückliche Opfer einer 2ten Welle Beta Einladungen geworden? Oder gibt es immer noch nichts neues von Blizzard?


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Nunja sieht wohl so aus als ob Core2Reality falsch gelegen hat oder uns verarscht hat. Na Klasse. -.- Naivität sollte man abschaffen. ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (7. Juli 2010)

kack spiel kack tag kack beta invite nich bekommen, alles kacke ich bin pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Alter ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn Blizzard was dazwischen kommt , wie ihr gemerkt habt waren die Server bis 12:00 aus...


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Alter ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn Blizzard was dazwischen kommt , wie ihr gemerkt habt waren die Server bis 12:00 aus...



Lügen ist low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein rede dich nicht raus ich glaube dir gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Benethron (7. Juli 2010)

wäre schon ganz geil wenn jetzt noch ne welle raus kommt und wir dabei sind so als kleiner trost


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Alter ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn Blizzard was dazwischen kommt , wie ihr gemerkt habt waren die Server bis 12:00 aus...



Und das hat was mit den Beta-Inv zu tun?


----------



## cortez338 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Alter ich kann auch nichts dafür wenn Blizzard was dazwischen kommt , wie ihr gemerkt habt waren die Server bis 12:00 aus...



Bestimmt ist die Kaffeemaschine kaputt gegangen und deshalb sind sie alle eingeschlafen


----------



## Dragull (7. Juli 2010)

tröstet euch damit wenigstens , Deutschland kein weltmeister und wir kein betakey


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube er wollte sich wichtig machen, sich einen Spaß damit erlauben uns reinzulegen. Das er dadurch seinen Ruf auf Buffed vermerkt und das misstrauen aller derer die seit Tagen vorm PC F5 drücken erntet ist eine Reaktion der Kette die er Starten musste.


----------



## Rooni (7. Juli 2010)

Beta key.

Deuthscland hat verloren , aber der Alkohol geonnen -.-

bitte gibt mir einen Veta key


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Ach vielleicht kriegen wir ja ein Trost Inv...Alle in Deutschland...wär ja mal wars :>


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte sich wichtig machen, sich einen Spaß damit erlauben uns reinzulegen. Das er dadurch seinen Ruf auf Buffed vermerkt und das misstrauen aller derer die seit Tagen vorm PC F5 drücken erntet ist eine Reaktion der Kette die er Starten musste.



Denke ich auch.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Denkt was ihr wollt , ich habe mich auch auf der Info verlassen und oft F5 gedrückt


Ich habe die Info aber Montag bekommen , und anscheinend würde ich von meiner Quelle reingelegt oder Blizzard hat sich entschieden Morgen / FR die Invites raus zu hauen


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt , ich habe mich auch auf der Info verlassen und oft F5 gedrückt
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Info aber Montag bekommen , und anscheinend würde ich von meiner Quelle reingelegt oder Blizzard hat sich entschieden Morgen / FR die Invites raus zu hauen



Diese Quelle in deinem Traum sollte man nicht immer vertrauen !


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt , ich habe mich auch auf der Info verlassen und oft F5 gedrückt
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Info aber Montag bekommen , und anscheinend würde ich von meiner Quelle reingelegt oder Blizzard hat sich entschieden Morgen / FR die Invites raus zu hauen



Ja, sich immer schön rausreden.


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Oder du lügst


----------



## Slaplink (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt , ich habe mich auch auf der Info verlassen und oft F5 gedrückt
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Info aber Montag bekommen , und anscheinend würde ich von meiner Quelle reingelegt oder Blizzard hat sich entschieden Morgen / FR die Invites raus zu hauen



geh sterben -.-


----------



## Nimroth22 (7. Juli 2010)

Jaja du bist Spanien ...

Schade WM Welle ist vorbei . Jetzt gibts keinen Grund mehr vor die Tür zu gehen , der Invite kann kommen .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Juli 2010)

der komische core typ hat droch schon vor nem jahr oder mehr behauptet er würde einen freund bei blizzard haben oder was weiß ich.. und auch damals waren seine informationen falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ers immernoch nicht überstanden? Ich glaub er glaubt mittlerweile selbst dran wenn man so eine vorstellung jahrelang sich selbst einredet


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Denkt was ihr wollt , mich intressierts .... hmm überlegen .......... NICHT!


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt , mich intressierts .... hmm überlegen .......... NICHT!





Hallo liebe Buffed.de mitglieder.


Vieleicht wissen es einige schon , mein Kumpel dem sein Kumpel (kenne ihn über 3 ecken ) ist Teamleiter der GMS bei Blizzard.Daher habe ich folgende realease Infomationen.

Cataclysm wird zwischen den 26.dez.2010 und den 16.januar.2011 erscheinen!. 


... darauf bin ich dann am meisten gespannt :>


----------



## onkelzfan (7. Juli 2010)

Mal zu dem Thema ob Leute die länger spielen als andere eher einen Invite bekommen sollten, NEIN. Ich spiele jetzt bald seid 5 Jahren und hatte auch nie einen Betainvite. Aber was totaler schwachsinn ist, mal als Beispiel : Beta WOTLK da wurden Leute eingeladen die gerade einmal einen Char auf Level 20 hatte oder niedriger, weil es Zufall war. Und in diesem Addon war es blödsinn weil sie 1. Level 70-80 nicht testen konnten und 2. den Todesritter nicht testen konnten weil sie keinen Char Level 55 hatten. Also das nenne ich mal totalen Blödsinn. Jetzt können sie ja die neuen Rassen testen und so, also sind alle Invites legitim. Ich hoffe natürlich auch wieder.
MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt , mich intressierts .... hmm überlegen .......... NICHT!



Jaja, es interessiert dich doch. Aber bestimmt ist dein Kumpel, einer besten Blizz Mitarbeiter. Wie heißt der noch? Greg Street?


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Jaja, es interessiert dich doch. Aber bestimmt ist dein Kumpel, einer besten Blizz Mitarbeiter. Wie heißt der noch? Greg Street?



ne ghostcrawler ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (7. Juli 2010)

Morgen sind die Keys doch exakt vor einer Woche versendet worden?! Zumindest gabs die Bluepost-Ankündigung am 01.07.10. 
Dann müssten sie doch eigentlich heute Nacht oder morgen durch den Tag eintrudeln... Blizzard sagte ja wöchentlich gibt es neue Invites. So stehts im Post.
Und für mich ist wöchentlich 1x die Woche und nicht jeden Tag ein paar oder alle 4 Wochen usw. wie einige behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, es ist meiner Meinung nach nur kein bestimmter Tag in der Woche festgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
So zumindest würde ich den Post deuten beim durchlesen.

Weiss jetzt halt nur nicht so genau ob man heute Nacht noch auf Invites hoffen kann oder erst wieder morgen durch den Tag, was meint ihr? Ist es möglich dass Invites um Mitternacht bzw. durch die Nacht hindurch versendet werden?


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Morgen sind die Keys doch exakt vor einer Woche versendet worden?! Zumindest gabs die Bluepost-Ankündigung am 01.07.10.
> Dann müssten sie doch eigentlich heute Nacht oder morgen durch den Tag eintrudeln... Blizzard sagte ja wöchentlich gibt es neue Invites. So stehts im Post.
> Und für mich ist wöchentlich 1x die Woche und nicht jeden Tag ein paar oder alle 4 Wochen usw. wie einige behaupten
> 
> ...



Es werden erstmal Freischaltungen für die Amis geben, also denke ich du kannst wieder Freitag hoffen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Juli 2010)

wenn dann entweder mitternacht Blizzard-amerika zeit, heißt glaub 9 uhr morgens bei uns, oder Mittnernacht Französischer zeit.. oder was dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Mal zu dem Thema ob Leute die länger spielen als andere eher einen Invite bekommen sollten, NEIN. Ich spiele jetzt bald seid 5 Jahren und hatte auch nie einen Betainvite. Aber was totaler schwachsinn ist, mal als Beispiel : Beta WOTLK da wurden Leute eingeladen die gerade einmal einen Char auf Level 20 hatte oder niedriger, weil es Zufall war. Und in diesem Addon war es blödsinn weil sie 1. Level 70-80 nicht testen konnten und 2. den Todesritter nicht testen konnten weil sie keinen Char Level 55 hatten. Also das nenne ich mal totalen Blödsinn. Jetzt können sie ja die neuen Rassen testen und so, also sind alle Invites legitim. Ich hoffe natürlich auch wieder.
> MfG der Onkelzfan



/sign... wurde auch geinvt mit meinem 2. account... da war mein char erst lvl 25 :x...


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

Jeder 1 + in den Channel der einen Beta inv will und jeder der schon den inv hat ein - in den Channel.
Rein aus Interesse und Langeweile...


----------



## darkwater8 (7. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es werden erstmal Freischaltungen für die Amis geben, also denke ich du kannst wieder Freitag hoffen.



Hmm... wäre ja möglich dass sie alle gleichzeitig versendet werden oder ein paar Minuten/Stunden versetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



			
				Toxxical schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder 1 + in den Channel der einen Beta inv will und jeder der schon den inv hat ein - in den Channel.
> Rein aus Interesse und Langeweile...


+


----------



## superschaf (7. Juli 2010)

+ will einen auf meinen 2 acc´s^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

So wer glaubt an,

die Nacht von Mittwoch auf Do, also heute

oder:

die Nacht von Do auf Freitag, also morgen


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Hmm... wäre ja möglich dass sie alle gleichzeitig versendet werden oder ein paar Minuten/Stunden versetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I hope so Friend.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Denke von Do auf Freitag

und um nicht ganz aus der reihe zu tanzen,... gimme ein + in einem meiner 3 b-net acc´s !


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iEWgs6YQR9A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU


----------



## Redday (7. Juli 2010)

hab da seit heute auch so ein neues PTR-icon auf der acc verwaltungsseite.
lade allerdings seit stunden patches runter. keine ahnung, ob am ende cata dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber momentan wird ja nix anderes getestet als cata. also hoffe ich schon.


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Cata oder WotLK Cover?


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Was für ein PTR icon ist es?

screen pls kann dir sagen ob es ein invte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Was für ein PTR icon ist es?
> 
> screen pls kann dir sagen ob es ein invte ist
> 
> ...



hör bloß nicht auf ihn !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Juli 2010)

ist das bildchen rot, ist es cata, ist das bildchen blau, isses der normale WotlK testserver..

Was mich aber trotzdem ein wenig stutzig macht ist, dass ich diesen WoW1 lich king test server seit 1 woche erst drauf hab ohne mich für irgend einen PTR angemeldet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist irgendwie interessant, dass das teil gerade an dem tag drauf kam als die ersten invites ausgesendet wurden.. aber naja sicher nur zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (7. Juli 2010)

Dieses WOW1 , ist von Blizzard genariert , normal steht da der Account name der früher zum einloggen gebraucht würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr jetzt einen Testaccount erstellt steht da auch wow1 , beim PTR  , PTR1' bei der beta wow1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und für alle es ist eigenlich kein Invite , sondern ein Account...


Wenn ihr versucht auf dem beta server einzuloggen ohne invite steht da es ist kein wow account mit dem battle.net account verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (7. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Gildenwettbewerb endet 27. Juli ergo gibts dort erst die für den Gildenwettbewerb?



oO Nein der Wettbewerb endet am 27 aba die Keys für den wettbewerb gibts schon am 22... (Hae?) im ernst ich versteh die Frage grade nicht xD!


----------



## Demyxxxx (7. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Dieses WOW1 , ist von Blizzard genariert , normal steht da der Account name der früher zum einloggen gebraucht würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jeeck, nur wieso krieg ich auf 2.b-net acc´s einen schwarzen bildschirm...und auf den anderen das kein acc mit meinem b-net verbunden ist ... wenn ich mich versuche in die beta einzuloggn.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> jeeck, nur wieso krieg ich auf 2.b-net acc´s einen schwarzen bildschirm...und auf den anderen das kein acc mit meinem b-net verbunden ist ... wenn ich mich versuche in die beta einzuloggn.



einfach garnicht auf den core-jungen eingehen.. der geht von ganz allein weg


----------



## Core2Reality (8. Juli 2010)

macht ihr weiter mit dem scheiß wird sich ein mod drum kümmern müssen und mit der bann keule schwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> macht ihr weiter mit dem scheiß wird sich ein mod drum kümmern müssen und mit der bann keule schwingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fragt sich nur bei wem... du warst ja der, der die lügen verbereitet hat... meine güte ... ICH KENNEN EINEN GM !!!!!!!... fühl dich bitte nicht so wichtig...die aufmerksamkeit wirste hier auch nicht bekommen ;<

aber ich bin mal vorsichtig... so wie du bist, kennste bestimmt noch das halbe Buffed Team persönlich ;x


----------



## Core2Reality (8. Juli 2010)

Pass mal auf Aushilfspausenclown , nur weil du niemand kennst du ein NIX bist? einfach ein NIX? ein Kind mit Pickel? der den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzt?

tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe keine garantie drauf gegeben dass die invites genau dann kommen sondern ich sagte ich kenne jemand der kennt einen gm dieser gm sagte die werden wohl MI raus gehen mehr nicht


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Aushilfspausenclown , nur weil du niemand kennst du ein NIX bist? einfach ein NIX? ein Kind mit Pickel? der den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzt?
> 
> tut mir leid für dich
> 
> ...



1. ich kenn keinen... und bin ein nix... achso ^^

2. ein kind mit pickel, der den ganzen tag vor dem pc sitzt?... siehe mein foto ;x 

3. hi


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. Juli 2010)

ich sag doch.. einfach nicht drauf eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bringt eh nix. und nun back to topic.. invite immernoch nicht da bei mir :-P


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Aushilfspausenclown , nur weil du niemand kennst du ein NIX bist? einfach ein NIX? ein Kind mit Pickel? der den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzt?
> 
> tut mir leid für dich
> 
> ...



Aha, du hast aber immer neue Ausreden. Z.B. gestern ich hatte ein Alpha-Inv, aber habe ihn vergessen umzuwandeln. Klar ich glaube dir!-.-


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ich sag doch.. einfach nicht drauf eingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... neeeeed!


----------



## Madd0x (8. Juli 2010)

sehr amüsant was hier los ist.

Die freischaltungen waren waren so /random, oder?

Hab leider noch keine freischaltung bekommen.
Bin richtig heiß auf Cata.


----------



## Interminator (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde jeder deutsche sollte nen beta key bekommen damit wir nach dem spiel gegen spanien noch etwas haben worüber wir uns freuen können, und dann sind morgen die beta server down xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Aushilfspausenclown , nur weil du niemand kennst du ein NIX bist? einfach ein NIX? ein Kind mit Pickel? der den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzt?
> 
> tut mir leid für dich
> 
> ...



Weiste das mit aushilfspausenclown und so, nen moment dachte ich cool jetzt wirds lustig und verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider dann schon hinterm komma nichtmehr verständlich und doof :O

Aba is ja auch laxx, Vitamin B ist nix wodrauf man stolz sein kann, vorallem nicht wenn man nur so tut als würde man es besitzen^^


----------



## Turican (8. Juli 2010)

vertragt euch,sonst kommt Mutti und dann weint wieder einer


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Du hast uns belogen und verarscht, jetzt kannst du nicht verstehen, wieso wir sauer sind? Core.


----------



## darkwater8 (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du hast uns belogen und verarscht, jetzt kannst du nicht verstehen, wieso wir sauer sind? Core.



Find ich zwar nicht so toll von Core aber man muss ja auch nicht alles glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Find ich zwar nicht so toll von Core aber man muss ja auch nicht alles glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trotzdem hat er uns verarscht und belogen, es kam ja nicht mal ein sry oder sowas.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er uns verarscht und belogen, es kam ja nicht mal ein sry oder sowas.



psssst, sonst werden wir noch alle gebannt ! :>


----------



## Krimson (8. Juli 2010)

oh ja auf bann´s steh ich besonders bestell den mal nen gruß das ich nen bann möchte xD so leute die sagen "Ich kenne GM du Nicht HAHAH bin was besseres" kotzen mich an, glaub mir das ist uns sowas von sch... egal ob du nen GM kennst oder nicht und auf deine realis termine glaub ich erst wenn blizz es selber bestätigt. Also nerv uns damit nicht.

Wünche euch allen viel glück das ihr nen invite bekommt aber besonders mir selber hehe^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> oh ja auf ban ns steh ich besonders bestell den mal nen gruß das ich nen bann möchte xD so leute die sagen "Ich kenne GM du Nicht HAHAH bin was besseres" kotzen mich an glaub mir das ist uns sowas von sch... egal also nerv uns damit nicht.
> 
> Wünche euch allen viel glück das ihr nen invite bekommt aber besonders mir selber hehe^^



das krasse ist, das er auch noch auf ysera spielt da wo ich spiele :<... 

dir auch viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (8. Juli 2010)

ysera , Blasc zuletzt gestartet 2009...naxx zeiten^^


spiele net mehr auf ysera


----------



## Krimson (8. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> ysera , Blasc zuletzt gestartet 2009...naxx zeiten^^
> 
> 
> spiele net mehr auf ysera



das ist uns auch egal kennst trozdem kein GM und du weist nicht mal wann cata kommt geschweige den wann blizz die keys rausschickt, lass deine aussagen wie " ich weis was was ihr nicht wisst morgen kommen beta keys und ich werde chef von Blizzard" 

wie gesagt viel glück euch das ihr nen invite bekommt :-)


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Lass ihn doch auch mal im Mittelpunkt stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch auch mal im Mittelpunkt stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nagut ausnahmsweise^^

hab ich schon erwähnt das meine Tante Edit bei Blizzard arbeitet?^^


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt kommt alle hier mal wieder runter...
Ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten. <.<

Um noch etwas "produktives" beizutragen:

Keine Einladung.


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

Wie lange kann man eig noch eingeladen werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Und kamen doch keine Invites was? (: dann wohl Freitag , da jetzt auch Starcraft 2 auf die 2. Beta gepatcht wird. Gehts wohl wieder heiß her 


Edit2:  wenn ihr nicht aufpasst hackt Core euch :-(       	->>>> FAIL


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Wie lange ich schon ohne Cata ausgehalten habe! Ich glaube ich überlebe es auch ohne Einladung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber heute bin ich mal gespannt ob wieder Einladungen raus gehen.


----------



## Lort123 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werde wieso net genommen hab in der letzten beta nicht so viel feedback gegeben usw... XD 

aba ich kann ja noch hoffen.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

streams vertreiben die zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich gucke mir gleich den Buffed Stream an.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

ka ich schau mir wen an der hat grad troll dudu gemacht und echo inseln sind einfach nur cool! schau mir nun die neue katzen form an der is gleich 10!

&#8364;: wer lust hat http://www.xfire.com/live_video/cowsgoquack/


----------



## Reprise (8. Juli 2010)

bringt mich nicht um, aber ich hatte keine lust 67 seiten des threads zu lesen...
sind denn die Cata Keys der 2. Welle schon versandt?
Weiß man das überhaupt?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Reprise


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Es hätte gereicht nur diese Seite zu lesen..Nein sind sie noch nicht.


----------



## Reprise (8. Juli 2010)

Oh...

Naja danke, habs wohl übersehe


----------



## Keksemacher (8. Juli 2010)

Immoment ist die Accountverwaltungsseite.zumindest für mich, down VIELLEICHT hat das ja etwas zubedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:Nun steht dort Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## oens (8. Juli 2010)

^^ ist auch bei mir down...wäre sehr nice wenn ich beim nächsten einloggen ein bildchen von deathwing sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

*hoff*


----------



## Michro (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe doch wenn wir uns in Battle.net einloggen das viele ein neues Bildchen mit Todesschwinge sehen =D


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Dann wirds laggen auf den Servern..Buffed Stream geht los!


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

b-net seite geht wieder...


----------



## Nightmear (8. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> b-net seite geht wieder...



öhm nö?^^


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

bei mir ist battle.net immer noch down


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

kann auch wegen Starcraft 2 sein...


----------



## Xiona2010 (8. Juli 2010)

Is noch Down die Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (8. Juli 2010)

why kann ich net chaten beim stream??


----------



## Xiona2010 (8. Juli 2010)

Beim Chat gibs Probleme haben se am Anfang des Streams gesagt


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> why kann ich net chaten beim stream??



würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## serius1607 (8. Juli 2010)

Xiona2010 schrieb:


> Beim Chat gibs Probleme haben se am Anfang des Streams gesagt



ja aber die anderen können schreiben ich kanns ja net mal lesen xD


----------



## Xiona2010 (8. Juli 2010)

hm joa komisch xD


----------



## Jokxer (8. Juli 2010)

hab gaga in hose gmacht


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

irc chat nochma angesagt....


----------



## serius1607 (8. Juli 2010)

sie haben was von nen profil gesagt welsches profil!!!!!!


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

mh kam gerade rein... jetzt nicht ! komisch !


----------



## PhantasmRayne (8. Juli 2010)

Die schreiben im Buffed IRC-Chat, müsst halt mal den Blog lesen...


----------



## boonfish (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann den Chat nicht starten. Firefox schaltet sich ganz einfach ab und beim InetExplorer kommt ein fehler von wegen Registerkarte... 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

eben irc dl ins quakenet und dann #buffed-broadcast ^^

&#8364;: lichdragon alter spammer schön grüßen lassen jaja


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

nun kann man sich in battle.net wieder einloggen und noch immer keine beta freischaltung =(


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht einloggen :O


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

ich jetzt auch nicht mehr...
vor 3 min konnte ich mich einloggen es kam zwar ein Fehler aber ich war bei meinen verwalteten Spielen...


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht einloggen :O



same bei mir kommt auch der böse murloc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2010)

Wurden eig. Freischaltungen verschickt?


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Nein^^
Sobald sie raus sind sag ich bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich ja ein 100%ig hab^^


----------



## zerborg (8. Juli 2010)

wie kommst du dazu das zu sagen das du einen bekommst?^^


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Wieso? cO
Wieder so ein Core Typ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg sowieso eine.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

bnet on kein invite so far!
&#8364;: ausgeloggt mit 2em acc versucht und down^^


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Bei mir geht B-Net immer noch nicht. :O
Heißt bestimmt nichts gutes.. ;(


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Nein ein BlizzCon Teilnehmer (:


----------



## axela (8. Juli 2010)

dito, bnet klappt bei mir auch nicht 
bedeutet das die neue welle wird verschickt? morgen wäre freitag ist dann genau eine woche her.


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

ich denke Ehnoah dürfte einen BlizzCon Key haben damit kann man zu 100% an einer Beta von einem Blizzard Spiel Teilnehmen.


----------



## zerborg (8. Juli 2010)

axo


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Delröy die haben deinen Namen genannt! Du bist mein neuer Gott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Delröy die haben deinen Namen genannt! Du bist mein neuer Gott.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (8. Juli 2010)

immer noch off -.- will nen zugang =D


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Accountverwaltung ist wieder da!

Doch nicht -.-


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung ist wieder da!



bei mir nicht :<


----------



## giorgios1993 (8. Juli 2010)

Einladungen sind nicht mal draussen ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

wieder on kein inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei beiden bnet accs ned :/


----------



## Lîquîd-Snake (8. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir steht da das der dienst mom nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

auch keinen bei meinen 3 acc´s nicht :<


----------



## axela (8. Juli 2010)

wurden die jetzt verschickt oder gabs wieder technischeprobleme ?


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wieder on kein inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast selber kein invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: bnet geht on off on off on off


----------



## Nightmear (8. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> €: bnet geht on off on off on off



es bahnt sich was an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Keine Email also nein. Wenn sie verschickt wurden werdet ihr es glaub ich als erstes sowieso auf MMO Champion finden


----------



## onkelzfan (8. Juli 2010)

Gibt nicht unbedingt E-mails


----------



## soca291 (8. Juli 2010)

ah der cataclysm is in der acc verwaltung ausgebrochen


----------



## Nightmear (8. Juli 2010)

"Unbekannte EU WoW-Lizenz"

auf einmal oO


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Unruhe, also was jetzt? Naja wenn jemand, ein Inv hat bitte schreiben.


----------



## Thendress (8. Juli 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe mal das es bald soweit is mit den 2. welle! bin so gespannt ob ich dabei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, die werden wieder nachts verschickt.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den Buffed Live-Stream gesehen und will umbedingt jetzt einen Beta inv!


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Wie das heute werden wird.Bin jetzt schon müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Naja bin ja via BlizzCon angemeldet theoretisch gibts da ne Email^^


----------



## Dracius (8. Juli 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> "Unbekannte EU WoW-Lizenz"
> 
> auf einmal oO



Ja, des stand bei mir heut mittag irgendwann auch mal dran...
hat aber glaub nix zu bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später hat dann wieder mein normaler acc angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> "Unbekannte EU WoW-Lizenz"
> 
> auf einmal oO



strange?


----------



## Andree33 (8. Juli 2010)

hi leute
inv sind raus , habe gerade in meinem b-net geschaut
und was soll ich euch sagen ,,,,, habe einen beta inv bekommen 
also geht nach schauen


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Troll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wicked Clown (8. Juli 2010)

die battlenet seite lädt bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Andree33 schrieb:


> hi leute
> inv sind raus , habe gerade in meinem b-net geschaut
> und was soll ich euch sagen ,,,,, habe einen beta inv bekommen
> also geht nach schauen



war kla das sowas hier kommt nach dem on off vom bnet^^ troll dich


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Andree33 schrieb:


> hi leute
> inv sind raus , habe gerade in meinem b-net geschaut
> und was soll ich euch sagen ,,,,, habe einen beta inv bekommen
> also geht nach schauen



Foto.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt haben wieder alle invts bekommen und ich wieder nicht :/


----------



## Nightmear (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Foto.



Von ihm oder seinem bnet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wieder alle invts bekommen und ich wieder nicht :/



Du musst nicht immer alles glauben.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

OMG kack doppel post -.-


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Und ich wette es komm keine Invites und wir warten hier wie blöde^^ 

Edit: http://24timezones.com/de_weltzeit/anaheim_aktuelle_zeit.php   -> 19 Uhr solls Keys geben.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Und ich wette es komm keine Invites und wir warten hier wie blöde^^
> 
> Edit: http://24timezones.c...tuelle_zeit.php -> 19 Uhr solls Keys geben.



Quelle?


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Ne Beta-Zugänge werden dieses WE keine verschickt da Blizz grade genug mit dem RealID aufstand zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kleiner Joke =)


----------



## merc91 (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.


----------



## Sordura (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ne Beta-Zugänge werden dieses WE keine verschickt da Blizz grade genug mit dem RealID aufstand zutun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fand den nicht so dolle... will nen keyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

wo is eigentlich der owbob core2 iwas^^ der ja meinte gestern sollte es invites geben? mit seinem top gm "freund" ^^


----------



## merc91 (8. Juli 2010)

kleine frage zwischendrin: bekommt man auch mit einem inaktiven account evtl einen beta key? mein account läuft am 11. ab und ich denke ich werde ihn bis cata auch nicht mehr verlängern, da schon ziemlich die luft raus ist bei mir in wow im moment. allerdings würde ich natürlich die cata beta gerne zocken.

also wie siehts aus? schmälert ein inaktiver account meine chancen auf einen beta key?

wäre toll wenn mir jemand eine antwort evtl sogar mit quelle darauf geben könnte. danke

mfg merc91


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kleine frage zwischendrin: bekommt man auch mit einem inaktiven account evtl einen beta key? mein account läuft am 11. ab und ich denke ich werde ihn bis cata auch nicht mehr verlängern, da schon ziemlich die luft raus ist bei mir in wow im moment. allerdings würde ich natürlich die cata beta gerne zocken.
> 
> also wie siehts aus? schmälert ein inaktiver account meine chancen auf einen beta key?
> 
> ...



ya bekommst du musst nur nen aktiven bnet acc haben und iwann nen spiel gekauft haben + beta opt in fertig


----------



## Sordura (8. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kleine frage zwischendrin: bekommt man auch mit einem inaktiven account evtl einen beta key? mein account läuft am 11. ab und ich denke ich werde ihn bis cata auch nicht mehr verlängern, da schon ziemlich die luft raus ist bei mir in wow im moment. allerdings würde ich natürlich die cata beta gerne zocken.
> 
> also wie siehts aus? schmälert ein inaktiver account meine chancen auf einen beta key?
> 
> ...


Ich kann es nicht mehr lesen... troll dich auf die ersten 2-3 seiten wurde 1000 mal beantwortet


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Jap Inaktiv wurde bestätigt das die auch bekommen.

PS: Im Offiziellen Forum hat einer gestern ein Invite bekommen soviel dazu...


----------



## axela (8. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kleine frage zwischendrin: bekommt man auch mit einem inaktiven account evtl einen beta key? mein account läuft am 11. ab und ich denke ich werde ihn bis cata auch nicht mehr verlängern, da schon ziemlich die luft raus ist bei mir in wow im moment. allerdings würde ich natürlich die cata beta gerne zocken.
> 
> also wie siehts aus? schmälert ein inaktiver account meine chancen auf einen beta key?
> 
> ...



ja auch inaktive acc´s bekommen einladungen.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du ein Beta-Profil erstellt hast und einen sehr guten oder sehr schlechten PC hast, hast du auch eine chance von 1 zu 14 mio an der Beta teilzunehmen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Jap Inaktiv wurde bestätigt das die auch bekommen.
> 
> PS: Im Offiziellen Forum hat einer gestern ein Invite bekommen soviel dazu...



Immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage. ^^

Woher weißt du, dass um 19:00 Uhr Anaheim-Zeit die Freischaltungen kommen?


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> So mein lieber Andree33, poste ein Foto von deinem Battle.net Account und beiweise es damit.



btw!


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Die Pazifikküste ist sieben Stunden hinter der Greenwich Mean Time, die aber in England herrscht. Wir sind eine Stunde vor England, und, da wir aktuell Sommerzeit haben, noch eine weitere Stunde vor der GMT (Die von der Sommerzeit nicht beeinflusst wird.)
Macht 7 Stunden, + 1 Stunde, + 1 Stunde = 9 Stunden, die wir vor der Pazifikküste sind.

Ausserdem hat die letzten Wochen jede Playtime um 10am PDT und um 19 Uhr hier angefangen[/font]


----------



## Sordura (8. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> [font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Die Pazifikküste ist sieben Stunden hinter der Greenwich Mean Time, die aber in England herrscht. Wir sind eine Stunde vor England, und, da wir aktuell Sommerzeit haben, noch eine weitere Stunde vor der GMT (Die von der Sommerzeit nicht beeinflusst wird.)
> Macht 7 Stunden, + 1 Stunde, + 1 Stunde = 9 Stunden, die wir vor der Pazifikküste sind.
> 
> Ausserdem hat die letzten Wochen jede Playtime um 10am PDT und um 19 Uhr hier angefangen[/font]



Also meinst du sie nehmen die gedanken die wir denken damit wir denken wir denken das was wir denken? denkst du das?


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> [font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Die Pazifikküste ist sieben Stunden hinter der Greenwich Mean Time, die aber in England herrscht. Wir sind eine Stunde vor England, und, da wir aktuell Sommerzeit haben, noch eine weitere Stunde vor der GMT (Die von der Sommerzeit nicht beeinflusst wird.)
> Macht 7 Stunden, + 1 Stunde, + 1 Stunde = 9 Stunden, die wir vor der Pazifikküste sind.
> 
> Ausserdem hat die letzten Wochen jede Playtime um 10am PDT und um 19 Uhr hier angefangen[/font]



Und um wieviel Uhr wäre es dann hier?...Keine Lust jetzt zu rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Ach jetzt kriegen Inaktive plötzlich auch invites, es regt nur auf, blizzard isn scheiss ferein...


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

müsste dato 4 Uhr nachts hier sein. Da 4 Uhr die letzen invites kamen <3

Darum auch das mit 19 Uhr. Da es letze mal so war das 4 Uhr die Invs drausen war. Sprich 19 Uhr dort


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wieder alle invts bekommen und ich wieder nicht :/



Ich auchnet ich dreh durch.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

dann wird mal der wecker auf 5 uhr gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Also bis 4 Uhr warten? -.-


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Soll heißen alles is gut? Ich kann nochn key aeh Freischlatung kriegeN? XD


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juli 2010)

Auf MMO champion kommen atm viele NEws zu Cataclysm. Wird wieder aktiv um die Beta also....   	*STAY TUNED*


----------



## Thendress (8. Juli 2010)

okay ich geh jetzt penn und steh so um 4:15 uhr auf um zu schaun ob ich eine freischaltung bekommen hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich will ich nicht wieder die ganze Nacht darauf warten das ich keinen Beta inv bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## readmore.Pascal (8. Juli 2010)

Sag mal bekommt ihr noch mit was ihr schreibt??

Ihr heult die ganze zeit rum das JEDER EIN INVITE HAT auser ihr...das ist so ein dummer bullshit. DIe beta ist 1 woche alt...vll haben 5% aller WoW Spieler aktuell einen Key.

Das zweite ist jeden Tag idlet ihr 24/7 auf eurem Bnet acc um zu schauen ob ihr invite habt...oh gott
Das dritte ist ihr stellt euch den Wecker für heut abend um zu schauen ob ihr vll eventuell unter umständen nen Key habt??
Gehts noch??
Gott kommt mal klar

Ich dachte ich wär schon ein WoW Opfer aber danke das ich mich hier angemeldet hab


----------



## Thendress (8. Juli 2010)

und ich seh gerade das dort jemand kein spaß versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit 4:15 uhr war nur fun mensch... kom mal kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

++

Aber wenn doch kann ich noch schön Leer spielen aufem Server. Weil 4 Uhr nachts wird nicht viel los sein. Alle andern werden ja erstmal Client installieren.Dann kommt noch dazu das ich vielleicht gar keinen Key bekomme...Wenn die Chance bei 100% liegen würde wäre ich 100pro die ganze Nacht wach aber so..Weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Sag mal bekommt ihr noch mit was ihr schreibt??
> 
> Ihr heult die ganze zeit rum das JEDER EIN INVITE HAT auser ihr...das ist so ein dummer bullshit. DIe beta ist 1 woche alt...vll haben 5% aller WoW Spieler aktuell einen Key.
> 
> ...



u made my day...go home...


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Sag mal bekommt ihr noch mit was ihr schreibt??
> 
> Ihr heult die ganze zeit rum das JEDER EIN INVITE HAT auser ihr...das ist so ein dummer bullshit. DIe beta ist 1 woche alt...vll haben 5% aller WoW Spieler aktuell einen Key.
> 
> ...



Hier ist der erste Beitrag, eines Menschen, der in seiner kleinen Welt lebt, wo alle um 9 Uhr morgens aufstehen und um 22 Uhr ins Bett gehen und das jeden Tag.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Sag mal bekommt ihr noch mit was ihr schreibt??
> 
> Ihr heult die ganze zeit rum das JEDER EIN INVITE HAT auser ihr...das ist so ein dummer bullshit. DIe beta ist 1 woche alt...vll haben 5% aller WoW Spieler aktuell einen Key.
> 
> ...



readmore.Pascal


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> dann wird mal der wecker auf 5 uhr gestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da geh ich zur arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also würd sich das anbieten wenn da nen invite kommt hab den client nimmer drauf :/


----------



## Kief (8. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Sag mal bekommt ihr noch mit was ihr schreibt??
> 
> Ihr heult die ganze zeit rum das JEDER EIN INVITE HAT auser ihr...das ist so ein dummer bullshit. DIe beta ist 1 woche alt...vll haben 5% aller WoW Spieler aktuell einen Key.
> 
> ...





Haha


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day


Ihr opfas! Komme grade ausm Krankenhaus und wer hat einen Key? ICH


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (8. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> da geh ich zur arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann ja für dich gucken um 5 uhr...und schonmal vortesten falls du einen inv hast ;D


----------



## Kief (8. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> da geh ich zur arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo es ist Weltwirtschaftskrise weil die Beta angefangen hat.
Da geht man nicht arbeiten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (8. Juli 2010)

viel spaß beim warten ich geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juli 2010)

Ich biete euch meine Unterstützung an und werde für euch wenn ihr mir eure Daten gebt nach der Beta schauen...


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich biete euch meine Unterstützung an und werde für euch wenn ihr mir eure Daten gebt nach der Beta schauen...




Wenn die Real Id eingeführt wird ist das mit den Daten auch kein Problem mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Juli 2010)

naja Hoffen und so das es morgen Früh ist Bzw In ein Paar Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn Blizzard diesen neuen Talent-Patch rausbringt werden sie sicher neue Invites verschicken,weil das mehr Leute testen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard diesen neuen Talent-Patch rausbringt werden sie sicher neue Invites verschicken,weil das mehr Leute testen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



könte sein Ob der morgen is is fraglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (8. Juli 2010)

Accountverwaltung geht wieder!


----------



## darkwater8 (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung geht wieder!



Jep, schon seit längerem wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung geht wieder!



Sie ging nicht? Net gemerkt xD


----------



## Harlon0822 (8. Juli 2010)

Seid ihr euch überhaupt sicher das morgen die 2te Welle kommt?? Buffed hat im Livestream gesagt das sie es ankündigen wann die 2te welle kommt.
Also noch Abwarten.


----------



## axela (8. Juli 2010)

es wurde gesagt die Wellen kommen wöchentlich, die letzte Welle war letzten Freitag


----------



## Menko (8. Juli 2010)

wurde nicht gesagt die wellen kommen in unregelmäßigen intervallen?


----------



## darkwater8 (8. Juli 2010)

axela schrieb:


> es wurde gesagt die Wellen kommen wöchentlich, die letzte Welle war letzten Freitag



Jep also wird es aus meiner Sicht definitiv morgen sein, jedoch bin ich etwas skeptisch ob das angekündigt wird. Wenn, dann eher nachdem die Welle draussen ist.


----------



## Turican (8. Juli 2010)

11Mio Spieler
4 Beta Server
eure Chancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (8. Juli 2010)

Menko schrieb:


> wurde nicht gesagt die wellen kommen in unregelmäßigen intervallen?



Nein, es wurde lediglich gesagt dass sie nicht in regelmässigen Intervallen stattfinden müssen. Würde aber sagen es war wohl eher so gemeint dass wenn FR eine Welle raus geht, dass es nicht heissen muss nächsten FR auch wieder, es könnte genauso gut DI sein oder ein anderer Tag aber halt jede Woche 1x bzw. um es genau zu zitieren: "Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen."


----------



## KillerBee666 (8. Juli 2010)

Harlon0822 schrieb:


> Seid ihr euch überhaupt sicher das morgen die 2te Welle kommt?? Buffed hat im Livestream gesagt das sie es ankündigen wann die 2te welle kommt.
> Also noch Abwarten.



Ohren waschen hilft, sie sagten das sie es nicht ankündigen -.-


----------



## darkwater8 (8. Juli 2010)

So schnell verbreiten sich Gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab (k)einen Beta inv!


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab (k)einen Beta inv!



Grad (nicht)bekommen?


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

alle schon schlafen hier?


----------



## Demyxxxx (9. Juli 2010)

ne pdk25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

sind alle am schlafen damit sie um 4 wach sind wenns die nächsten beta keys gibt


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Hoffe meine Info stimmt^^


----------



## B!$HØþH (9. Juli 2010)

so hab ebend nachgeschaut habn Beta Invite!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich höre gerade Musik verkürzt die Wartezeit.^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmi7yTaI5o8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> so hab ebend nachgeschaut habn Beta Invite!


ich habe gehört ANGEBLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> so hab ebend nachgeschaut habn Beta Invite!



Glaub ich dir nicht, beweis es!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> so hab ebend nachgeschaut habn Beta Invite!



Schon wieder so ein Spinner. XD Weg von den Drogen, du bildest dir das nur ein.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Hardstyle am abend <3


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich höre gerade Musik verkürzt die Wartezeit.^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gmi7yTaI5o8



Der Liedtitel passt zu unserer Situation. xD

777 Beiträge


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Hau ab readmore.pascal wir wollen dich nicht hier haben!


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Hab gerade im B-net nachgeschaut und war ziemlich überrascht, ich hab (k)einen Beta inv!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Hab gerade im B-net nachgeschaut und war ziemlich überrascht, ich hab (k)einen Beta inv!



Tell me more, friend.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ihr Suchtet hier auch nur rum was? xD


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Pst sag sowas nicht...sonst werden sie aggressiv


OMFG ROL LOL HAB NOCH KEIN BETA INV OBWOHL DRÖFLMILLIARDEN SPIELER SCHON ONLINE SIND
LOL WAS MACH ICH NUR JZ FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr Suchtet hier auch nur rum was? xD




MENSCHLICH IST IRREN?

Was ist falsch?


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Pst sag sowas nicht...sonst werden sie aggressiv
> 
> 
> OMFG ROL LOL HAB NOCH KEIN BETA INV OBWOHL DRÖFLMILLIARDEN SPIELER SCHON ONLINE SIND
> LOL WAS MACH ICH NUR JZ FUCK FUCK FUCK



Hdf hau einfach ab zu deinen anderen Spießern.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr Suchtet hier auch nur rum was? xD



Ja, wir haben leider nichts anderes zu tun.


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Welche Spießer??
Die Leute die die selbe Meinung haben wie ich und zwar das 24/7 auf Bnet acc idlen und f5 spammen und zwar solange bis die beta aus ist , ca. 6monate, total KRANK ist


----------



## Demyxxxx (9. Juli 2010)

*schnarch*


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Pst sag sowas nicht...sonst werden sie aggressiv
> 
> 
> OMFG ROL LOL HAB NOCH KEIN BETA INV OBWOHL DRÖFLMILLIARDEN SPIELER SCHON ONLINE SIND
> LOL WAS MACH ICH NUR JZ FUCK FUCK FUCK



wie wir ihn kennen und hassen =)

*ne kanne kaffee schwarz in die runde stell "ihr könnt es gebrauchen"*


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

jo ihr kennt mich ja so ewig und zwar seit ganzen 7 beiträgen


----------



## darkwater8 (9. Juli 2010)

Hmm... ich drücke lieber ein paar Mal mehr die F5-Taste, als mich im Buffed-Forum anzumelden wie du und 8/8 Beiträge zu schreiben in denen immer wieder drinnen steht wie doof doch die F5-Drücker sind :/


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Welche Spießer??
> Die Leute die die selbe Meinung haben wie ich und zwar das 24/7 auf Bnet acc idlen und f5 spammen und zwar solange bis die beta aus ist , ca. 6monate, total KRANK ist



Ich wiederhole mich gerne, ich hasse solche Menschen wie dich, die meinen niemand, darf das machen wo nach einem ist. Du versuchst allen zu sagen wann sie was machen dürfen und wann nich bzw. was sie machen dürfen und was nicht.

Du bist nicht der Vater, ok?


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Nix gegen F5-Spamming bei interessanten Sachen,aber Beta-Wellen werden in Intervallen von 1 Woche verschickt und ihr reißt hier nen Fass auf als ob jede Sekunde die Email im Postfach sein könnte

Schaut doch einfach 1 mal pro Woche in euer Bnet acc---ist das soooooo schwer?

Ach und es interessiert niemanden einen dreck ob ihr invitet seid oder net


----------



## Xiona2010 (9. Juli 2010)

Für die Leute die auf den Invite warten ma 3 Zitate von Blizzard Mitarbeiterin [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Cerunya*[/font]:



> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine festgelegten Intervalle.[/font]





> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Keine festgelegten Intervall bedeutet keine festen/festgelegten Abstände
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Theoretisch ja. Das kann aber genauso gut heißen, dass es erst nächsten Monat wieder welche gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 (Hier war die Frage ob schon am nächsten Tag ein Beta-Invite kommen könnte)


*Quelle*: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817046943&sid=3&pageNo=2

Denjenigen wünsch ich viel Spass beim F5 drücken und könnt ja Bescheid geben wanns geklappt hat falls Ihr dann noch lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Leute deren Vater bei Blizzard arbeitet oder was Ihr euch einfallen lasst und wissen wann die Keys verschickt werden, naja lasst euch wat besseret einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne ma F5 drück---ohh nix gewonnen und weiderwarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xiona2010


----------



## darkwater8 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube einfach nur dass du mit dir selbst nicht zufrieden bist :/


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Nix gegen F5-Spamming bei interessanten Sachen,aber Beta-Wellen werden in Intervallen von 1 Woche verschickt und ihr reißt hier nen Fass auf als ob jede Sekunde die Email im Postfach sein könnte
> 
> Schaut doch einfach 1 mal pro Woche in euer Bnet acc---ist das soooooo schwer?
> 
> Ach und es interessiert niemanden einen dreck ob ihr invitet seid oder net



Hey ich habe dich korrekt anylisiert. Gz an mich.


----------



## axela (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Nix gegen F5-Spamming bei interessanten Sachen,aber Beta-Wellen werden in Intervallen von 1 Woche verschickt und ihr reißt hier nen Fass auf als ob jede Sekunde die Email im Postfach sein könnte
> 
> Schaut doch einfach 1 mal pro Woche in euer Bnet acc---ist das soooooo schwer?
> 
> Ach und es interessiert niemanden einen dreck ob ihr invitet seid oder net



grad nen Korb bekommen oder warum so schlecht gelaunt ?


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach nur dass du mit dir selbst nicht zufrieden bist :/



Was glaubst du, wieso er sonst versucht alles zu kontolieren. Ich denke er ist im Rl, ein nieman und versucht ihr andere zu kontrolieren um anderen Menschen seine Macht zu demonstrieren, die er natürlich nicht hat, aber was wäre die Welt ohne Wunschdenken.


----------



## darkwater8 (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist alles schön, doch es wurde per Bluepost geschrieben dass wöchentlich neue Spieler hinzugefügt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben leider nichts anderes zu tun.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahc ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD Ich warte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ahc ich auch nicht
> ...



Sowas darfst du doch nicht äussern, sonst dreht unser lieber Pascal wieder völlig durch ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Sowas darfst du doch nicht äussern, sonst dreht unser lieber Pascal wieder völlig durch ;P


ich will ihn Zu Tode Verwirren xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, ich habe eben fertig gemacht. xD Wahrheit ist schon eine schlimme Erfindung.


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Ne um mal die Warheit zu sagen..wegen vielen Leuten hier muss man sich in der Öffentlichkeit schämen WoW-Spieler zu sein. Ich verschweig immer WoW wenn jmd mich nach meinen Hobbys fragt. Man wird nur ausgelacht und die klischeehaften Opferwitze werden ausgepackt wenn man nur das Wort WoW sagt.

Und 80% hier bestätigen doch alles was WoW Spielern angekreidet wird. So krankhaft fixiert auf ein Betakey zu sein ist doch net normal. Manche schreiben das in einer Dramatik als ob ihr gesamtes Leben dran hängen würde. Vll war von 1-2 Leuten es nur ein Witz dass sie sich für 4 uhr ein Wecker stellen, aber bei vielen auch wiederum net. 

Die ganze Diskussion hier ist doch lächerlich. Es reicht wenn einer aktuelle Bluepost hier reinschreibt und dadurch alle auf dem neusten Stand hält. Aber der THread ist ein reinster Bettel,Gammel,Heul Thread aber so richtig auf höchstem WoW-Suchtniveau.
EIn bissl diskretion wäre goldwert aber das wird sich nie ändern
Und das kotzt mich an.


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe eben fertig gemacht. xD Wahrheit ist schon eine schlimme Erfindung.



jo das kannst du laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Ne um mal die Warheit zu sagen..wegen vielen Leuten hier muss man sich in der Öffentlichkeit schämen WoW-Spieler zu sein. Ich verschweig immer WoW wenn jmd mich nach meinen Hobbys fragt. Man wird nur ausgelacht und die klischeehaften Opferwitze werden ausgepackt wenn man nur das Wort WoW sagt.
> 
> Und 80% hier bestätigen doch alles was WoW Spielern angekreidet wird. So krankhaft fixiert auf ein Betakey zu sein ist doch net normal. Manche schreiben das in einer Dramatik als ob ihr gesamtes Leben dran hängen würde. Vll war von 1-2 Leuten es nur ein Witz dass sie sich für 4 uhr ein Wecker stellen, aber bei vielen auch wiederum net.
> 
> ...



Schon wieder hatte ich recht, ich liebe Psychologie.Ich mache mal weiter: Nach diesem Post weiß ich jetzt, dass du kein Selbstbewusstsein hast und so wie es aussieht hast du auch keine richtige Freunde. Muss schon hart sein, so arm dran wie du zu sein. Nunja so sieht es leider aus.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Ne um mal die Warheit zu sagen..wegen vielen Leuten hier muss man sich in der Öffentlichkeit schämen WoW-Spieler zu sein. Ich verschweig immer WoW wenn jmd mich nach meinen Hobbys fragt. Man wird nur ausgelacht und die klischeehaften Opferwitze werden ausgepackt wenn man nur das Wort WoW sagt.
> 
> Und 80% hier bestätigen doch alles was WoW Spielern angekreidet wird. So krankhaft fixiert auf ein Betakey zu sein ist doch net normal. Manche schreiben das in einer Dramatik als ob ihr gesamtes Leben dran hängen würde. Vll war von 1-2 Leuten es nur ein Witz dass sie sich für 4 uhr ein Wecker stellen, aber bei vielen auch wiederum net.
> 
> ...


wens dich nervt schau hier nicht rein geh bei deiner Mama mimimi machen Heule dein KA Teppich an aber lass uns doch in ruhe wir haben Spaß dran wens dir nicht Gefällt pech Vllt solltest du wow Aufgeben Vllt Biste dran Vorbeigeschossen ABER LASS ES DOCH SEIN UND LIES DAS NICHT MIT mein Gott is das so schwer oder was Mimimi Ihr Seid Suchtis ja und heul nicht Sondern Geh weg


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine super Idee. Ihr ( readmore.Pascal , und der andere) haltet euch einfach hier raus. So gibt's keinen Streit mehr. Wer dafür ist ein + bitte.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (9. Juli 2010)

omg,die letzten 2 seiten zu lesen war genauso lustig wie americam pie wedding,den ich grade gesehen habe,nun mal teil 4 gucken dan nochmal eutern scheis lesen,naja,hoffe auch das es balt neue keys gibt in dem sinne gl und hf


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine super Idee. Ihr ( readmore.Pascal , und der andere) haltet euch einfach hier raus. So gibt's keinen Streit mehr. Wer dafür ist ein + bitte.



-

Ich bin noch net ganz fertig mit ihm. MUHAHAHAHA.xD


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ach man hab grad auch keine lust mehr auf nen Key zu awrten ich stell mir einfach den wecker mal auf 5 uhr da muss ich eh aufstehen


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ach man hab grad auch keine lust mehr auf nen Key zu awrten ich stell mir einfach den wecker mal auf 5 uhr da muss ich eh aufstehen



Dann gn8. bb


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Schon wieder hatte ich recht, ich liebe Psychologie.Ich mache mal weiter: Nach diesem Post weiß ich jetzt, dass du kein Selbstbewusstsein hast und so wie es aussieht hast du auch keine richtige Freunde. Muss schon hart sein, so arm dran wie du zu sein. Nunja so sieht es leider aus.



Sry aber deine 16 merkt man dir sowas von an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein schon aus der fremde über eine Person zu urteilen die du niemals sehen wirst ist höchst peinlich.
Aber der knüller ist ja echt dass du nach jedem deiner "krassen" analysen dich selbst in den himmel lobst (wenn du es brauchst). Made my Day

Wenigstens hab ich jz auch ne Vorstellung von deiner "persönlichkeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Ne um mal die Warheit zu sagen..wegen vielen Leuten hier muss man sich in der Öffentlichkeit schämen WoW-Spieler zu sein. Ich verschweig immer WoW wenn jmd mich nach meinen Hobbys fragt. Man wird nur ausgelacht und die klischeehaften Opferwitze werden ausgepackt wenn man nur das Wort WoW sagt.
> 
> Und 80% hier bestätigen doch alles was WoW Spielern angekreidet wird. So krankhaft fixiert auf ein Betakey zu sein ist doch net normal. Manche schreiben das in einer Dramatik als ob ihr gesamtes Leben dran hängen würde. Vll war von 1-2 Leuten es nur ein Witz dass sie sich für 4 uhr ein Wecker stellen, aber bei vielen auch wiederum net.
> 
> ...



Jo gut da hast du teilweise schon recht. Ich nerve mich auch ab vielen Leuten in WoW aber dass sind meist die aufdringlichen Kiddys die rumspamen und sich verhalten wie totale Kleinkinder. Ich denke aber die Leute hier im Thread verhalten sich anständig und fiebern untereinander dem Betakey entgegen ohne jemanden "öffentlich" zu stören. Somit muss ich sagen bist du der eigentliche Störenfried, wieso lässt du die Leute hier nicht einfach miteinander schreiben wieviel und solange sie wollen? Es muss dich doch nicht stören wenn es sich nur in diesem einen Thread abspielt, einfach nicht reinschauen und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn du dich für diesen Thread und diese Leute hier schämst, naja... da gibts schlimmere Dinge über die man sich schämen könnte, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (9. Juli 2010)

wtf hier f5 spamen ist cooler wie american pie next generation


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

readmore.Pascal schrieb:


> Sry aber deine 16 merkt man dir sowas von an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha. Willst mich jetzt nach meinem Alter beurteile? Kennst du das Zeichen "xD"? Hast du leider nicht, dann mal go analysiere mich, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich lach mich schlapp Pascal. Du sagst was mit über andere Leute urteilen sollte man lassen aber du tust es selbst 

Sorry bin gerade nur min iPod on da ist's alles ein wenig langsamer und die Rechtschreibung leidet glaub ich auch drunter


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

hmpf Ihr seid doch alle Voll anstatt er weg geht und das einfach nicht liest. Readmore Du provozierst Und damit Kann ich dich schon ganz leicht melden Provozieren ist strickt untersagt


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp Pascal. Du sagst was mit über andere Leute urteilen sollte man lassen aber du tust es selbst
> 
> Sorry bin gerade nur min iPod on da ist's alles ein wenig langsamer und die Rechtschreibung leidet glaub ich auch drunter



Endlich mal wieder, ein nettes "Gesicht" zu lesen. xD


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

So nachti, ich hab mein Mailkonto mal beim Iphone geaddet wenn da was kommt meld ich mich.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Jo also ahm dann ok

dann geh ich jetzt mal schlafen glaub ich 
 Bis 4 Uhr warten hab ich kein Bock


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

5 Minuten Denkpause ...

Das ist die letzte gut gemeinte Warnung - lasst bitte das Geflame sein!

Viel Spaß auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

so Danke maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Und Nun Bitte wieder sachlich Und Ohne Flamen


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Schleichwebung: Tretet meiner Gruppe bei, wenn ihr auch so heiß auf einen Invite seid, wie ich!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so Danke maladin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du eig. einen Inv?^^

Gleiche Frage @ Maladin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hast du eig. einen Inv?^^
> 
> Gleiche Frage @ Maladin



Nein aber ich war bei der WOTLK beta Dabei und Habe noch Viele Infos Etc PP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

Noch nicht ... mal schauen. Ich bin eigentlich nicht so heiß darauf zu testen. Bei WotLK hat es mir einiges an Überraschung genommen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Noch nicht ... mal schauen. Ich bin eigentlich nicht so heiß darauf zu testen. Bei WotLK hat es mir einiges an Überraschung genommen.



Jup das ist ein starker Nachteil Man hat wen man Beta dabei war Eigentlich So vieles Wen nicht sogar alles gesehen Und Quest durch Und Bla dann wird Es Zu sehnst Langweiliger :/


----------



## readmore.Pascal (9. Juli 2010)

Dann beteilige ich mich mal an einer Diskussion


Wieso wollt ihr unbedingt einen Beta-Key haben?

Was mich persönlich angeht würde mir keine Cata runterladen sofern ich eine Freischaltung bekomme. Ich queste lieber die neuen Gebiete 1 mal durch anstatt jz schon und anschließend fahren die server runter und alles war umsonst. Das gleiche mit den WOrgen/Goblins. Ich mach das ganze lieber gespannt und in ruhe anstatt jz , wo noch viele Sequenzen.

Ich freu mich wahnsinnig aufs Spiel,aber die Beta ist mir egal


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

Eine Sache fand ich aber toll. Ich war mit Freunden in Utgarde Keep. Die Lichteffekte waren in der Beta noch so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Alles war sehr düster. Ich fand es sogar klasse *ggg*.

Als wir dann in der Instanz die Drachenställe betraten glühten im Dunkeln die Augen der Protodrachen. Das war stimmig und schön gespenstisch.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Gibt viele posts über ein Invite der am Mittwoch war... hoffe das dies nicht so war sonst kotz ich echt . =( 

Edit: da ihr so schön in alten Zeiten schwebt.... ich war ja bisher bei BC und Woltk dabei und ich muss sagen die BC Beta war das tollste. Das Event am ende der Beta war richtig toll. Leider gabs sowas in Wotlk nicht? 

Ansonsten hat SSC Damals in der Beta richtig laune gemacht. Leider wurde es als es Live war direkt genervt. Der Unterschied Beta = Live war echt drastisch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Gibt viele posts über ein Invite der am Mittwoch war... hoffe das dies nicht so war sonst kotz ich echt . =(



kann schon sein Kann aber auch nicht sein liegt allein in den Händen von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Eine Sache fand ich aber toll. Ich war mit Freunden in Utgarde Keep. Die Lichteffekte waren in der Beta noch so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Alles war sehr düster. Ich fand es sogar klasse *ggg*.
> 
> Als wir dann in der Instanz die Drachenställe betraten glühten im Dunkeln die Augen der Protodrachen. Das war stimmig und schön gespenstisch.



ja das Utgarde War schon toll in der beta Hatte sonen schönen Flair Aber naja Jetzt ist es so man kann es nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit sage ich mal Gute nacht


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

battle net is wieder nicht mehr verfügbar. sowohl bei der account verwaltung als auch ingame die friendlist...

vllt ja wegen den beta keys...


----------



## sinmk (9. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> battle net is wieder nicht mehr verfügbar. sowohl bei der account verwaltung als auch ingame die friendlist...
> 
> vllt ja wegen den beta keys...



also bei mir gehts .... weiß net ob mich da jetz freuen soll oder eher net xD

vllt is es bei dir down weil bei dir der beta zugang eingerichtet wird?^^


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

aaah ich will betaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackTrooper (9. Juli 2010)

Langeweile... kennt wer nen guten Film den ich gucken kann?


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> aaah ich will betaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem habe ich auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand,wann die nächste Einladungswelle kommen soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (9. Juli 2010)

so,ich habe grade americam pie band camp geguckt @black trooper,nun den nexten teil gucken,sind ja noch 2.


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Das den Thread hier um die Uhrzeit 33 Leute ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (9. Juli 2010)

wieso bekommen immer die ganzen kackboons die keys?


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

Odes schrieb:


> wieso bekommen immer die ganzen kackboons die keys?



oh du hast also einen key bekommen? herzlichen glückwunsch =) viel spaß damit wünsche ich


----------



## Odes (9. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> oh du hast also einen key bekommen? herzlichen glückwunsch =) viel spaß damit wünsche ich




wäre schön wenns so wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss wohl ziehmlich fetten skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (9. Juli 2010)

neeed ^^


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> neeed ^^



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (9. Juli 2010)

Weis wer wann die nächste welle kommt?


----------



## mrhankey1784 (9. Juli 2010)

dachte um 4 ^^


----------



## Xiona2010 (9. Juli 2010)

es gibt keine festen Zeitpunkte. Es kann jede Sekunde passieren, es kann aber auch Wochen oder Monate dauern laut Blizzard Post. Also einfach warten und hoffen.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

so gibt noch keine invites scheinbar ich bin schaffe!


----------



## Buddhica (9. Juli 2010)

Odes schrieb:


> wieso bekommen immer die ganzen kackboons die keys?




mehr als 5 jahren world of warcraft, 4 acc.´s und mein weinigkeit dorfte noch nie an ein beta mitmachen......  kismet, oder besser gesagt ; life is a B***


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch noch kein zugang bekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wird es sicher noch bald rausgeschickt werden... *hoff*


----------



## Yiraja (9. Juli 2010)

Buddhica schrieb:


> mehr als 5 jahren world of warcraft, 4 acc.´s und mein weinigkeit dorfte noch nie an ein beta mitmachen......  kismet, oder besser gesagt ; life is a B***



tja ich kann dir nen real life beta key anbieten maybe kannste ja damit was anfangen^^, btw ich hab um 3:47 heut nacht nen key bekommen aber keine zeit zum testen -.-


----------



## Kyomi (9. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> btw ich hab um 3:47 heut nacht nen key bekommen aber keine zeit zum testen -.-




warum meldest du dich dann zur beta an?!?


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

also sind sie doch raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach menno!!! will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyomi (9. Juli 2010)

seid dem 29.06. läuft die beta 
und am 30.06. wurden die ersten keys an eu spieler versandt


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

naja hoffentlich hab ich später noch glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abwarten^^


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

dass hoffe ich auch =D
Noch nie bei ner beta mit gemacht =/


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

soviel zur Keywelle heute Nacht. ^^ keine Keys raus. Einzigste Möglichkeit wäre heute Nacht noch.  Da atm Montag / Mittwoch Keys raus sind also wäre Freitag ( Heute )^^ noch ne chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> btw ich hab um 3:47 heut nacht nen key bekommen aber keine zeit zum testen -.-



bei sowas wird mir schlecht, und leute die drauf hinfiebern bekommen natürlich keinen......


zumal bei uns in der gilde jemand n SC II key hatte und ihn nicht einmal benutzt hat laut eigener aussage


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

SC2 hab ich selbst erlich auch nicht genutzt. Der Invite war einfach da ohne das ich was von wusste.


----------



## Sharon (9. Juli 2010)

Woat täh voak! No kii 4 mii


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ist keien Welle raus keine sorge. Denn sonst hätten wir BlizzCon user einen Key. Da es zu 100% von mehreren Quellen versichert wurde das in der 2. Welle sämtliche BlizzCon Teilnehmer eine Einladung zum Beta Test bekommen.


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

wann gehen die nächsten keys raus ich wwerde noch wahnsinig XDDD ich schaue jeden tag anch :/


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> SC2 hab ich selbst erlich auch nicht genutzt. Der Invite war einfach da ohne das ich was von wusste.



naja man muss sich dafür anmelden extra................


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

könn ja nur noch 2 Tage sein..... bez.... auch länger da Sie ja immer Spieler einladen jeden Tag ... wie sie versprochen haben. Ne Große welle kommt warscheinlich erst in 2 - 3 Wochen....


----------



## diskjumper (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ist keien Welle raus keine sorge. Denn sonst hätten wir BlizzCon user einen Key. Da es zu 100% von mehreren Quellen versichert wurde das in der 2. Welle sämtliche BlizzCon Teilnehmer eine Einladung zum Beta Test bekommen.



Hoffnung ist immer gut xD

und btw ... hatte zu WotLK zufällig auch nen Key ... nur konnte ich den leider auch net benutzen, da ich zu der zeit nur mit umts ins netz konnte ... und der client war ja damals schon tierisch groß .... ich durfte aber leider nur 5GB traffic im monat habn >.<


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Naja ich hab mal nen GM Kontaktiert um ihm zu sagen was für ne Frechheit das ist das einzelne Leute über die Woche gepickt werden und BlizzCon User die schweine Geld für Flug und Co bezahlt haben erst auf ne 2. Große Welle warten müssen ;I


----------



## Ruki-Sama (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mal nen GM Kontaktiert um ihm zu sagen was für ne Frechheit das ist das einzelne Leute über die Woche gepickt werden und BlizzCon User die schweine Geld für Flug und Co bezahlt haben erst auf ne 2. Große Welle warten müssen ;I



Lol. Nicht dein Ernst oder?

Ich bin sehr stark der Meinung dass das was du  machst die "Frechheit" ist, denn zur BlizzCon geht man weil man da hinwill, das hat doch im  Prinzip rein GARNICHTS damit zu tun ob du nun nen Beta-Invite bekommst oder nicht?!

Geschweigedenn dass Blizzard sich damit doch nicht verpflichtet hat dir in den A... zu kriechen nur weil du auf der BlizzCon warst?!

Sehr lustig..

=> Me, mich und myself haben auch alle noch keinen invite :/


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mal nen GM Kontaktiert um ihm zu sagen was für ne Frechheit das ist das einzelne Leute über die Woche gepickt werden und BlizzCon User die schweine Geld für Flug und Co bezahlt haben erst auf ne 2. Große Welle warten müssen ;I



Stand auf der BlizzCon Karte drauf, dass mit dem Kauf dieser Karte ein Invite für die Beta dazu gekauft wurde? Ich denke doch mal net oder?
Dass macht Blizz nur aus Nettigkeit der Spieler gegenüber um zu zeigen, dass es sich lohnt zu BC zu fahren.
Jedoch haben sie dir nichts versprochen


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Die Blueposter und die Supportmenschen haben es mir aber versprochen *g*


----------



## santaz (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mal nen GM Kontaktiert um ihm zu sagen was für ne Frechheit das ist das einzelne Leute über die Woche gepickt werden und BlizzCon User die schweine Geld für Flug und Co bezahlt haben erst auf ne 2. Große Welle warten müssen ;I



Sehr Geil ;=) 



Und Hammer finde ich. Es sollen 38 Grad werden.

Und ich bekomme nichtmals eine Klimaanlage von Blizz ! Obwohl mein Abo seit über 4 Jahren besteht.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Keine Klimaanlage? Dann schreib ich das gleich mal mit rein ins Ticket (:


----------



## PhantasmRayne (9. Juli 2010)

Hm.. ich warte immer noch auf Gewinnspiele in denen man Betakeys gewinnen kann. Ohne eine Gilde zu haben, die mitmacht. 

Hab damals für die Aion-Beta bei jedem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und hatte am Ende 3 Keys. ^^

Zur Zeit bin ich in der Closed-Beta von einem anderen MMORPG, die kann man aber immer nur an bestimmten Tagen und Uhrzeiten spielen.. 
Und außerdem ist das Spiel noch sehr verbesserungsfähig!! -.-

Für Cataclysm bekomm ich bestimmt auch früher oder später eine Einladung und wenn nicht, dann nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Gibt viele posts über ein Invite der am Mittwoch war... hoffe das dies nicht so war sonst kotz ich echt . =(
> 
> Edit: da ihr so schön in alten Zeiten schwebt.... ich war ja bisher bei BC und Woltk dabei und ich muss sagen die BC Beta war das tollste. Das Event am ende der Beta war richtig toll. Leider gabs sowas in Wotlk nicht?




WIeder jmd der bei allen betas mitmachen durfte es is so dreist unfair...




Buddhica schrieb:


> mehr als 5 jahren world of warcraft, 4 acc.´s und mein weinigkeit dorfte noch nie an ein beta mitmachen...... kismet, oder besser gesagt ; life is a B***



4 accs habich net, seit europerelease bin ich trotzdem dabei und nix.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Naja ich habe für die Wotlk auch nen BLizzCon Key gehabt. man kann sich ja auf der MEsse für 50 $ Beta Keys kaufen also GOodieBags

Und naja... da gabs direkt den Invite für Wotlk darum wundert mich erlich gesagt die Tatsache das es atm nicht geht mit Cata.... schade ist halt nur mein URlaub ist vorbei ab Montag und dann habe ich auch keine Zeit mehr für die Beta trotz invite... der kommen wird


----------



## Kyomi (9. Juli 2010)

PhantasmRayne schrieb:


> Hab damals für die Aion-Beta bei jedem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und hatte am Ende 3 Keys. ^^



und das wollte jetzt wer wissen?


----------



## Dramidoc (9. Juli 2010)

Nordendboy schrieb:


> wann gehen die nächsten keys raus ich wwerde noch wahnsinig XDDD ich schaue jeden tag anch :/




Seltsamerweise interessiert es mich nicht so sehr, wann man einen Key bekommt und wann nicht? Mich interessiert mehr der Release-Termin des Patches 3.3.9


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> und das wollte jetzt wer wissen?



Auch wenn die Aussage von ihm nicht konstruktiv war musstest du dennoch eine noch weniger konstruktive aussage machen oder?

BTW: Als BlizzCon Besucher wäre es zwar vorstellbar aber nicht 100% sicher einen Zugang zu bekommen.

Dadurch, dass dieses mal die B.net Accs freigeschaltet werden müsste Blizz von jedem BlizzCon Besucher den Acc kennen.

Ich war jetzt noch nie auf der BC aber ich denke doch, dass man da nicht seinen B.net Acc angeben musste

So far
Warten wirs ab ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Naja nein man gibt ja einen Key auf  http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/misc/beta-signup.html  ein mit seiner Bnet Adresse dann ist dein Acc geflaggt^^


----------



## Deadwool (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich habe für die Wotlk auch nen BLizzCon Key gehabt. man kann sich ja auf der MEsse für 50 $ Beta Keys kaufen also GOodieBags
> 
> Und naja... da gabs direkt den Invite für Wotlk darum wundert mich erlich gesagt die Tatsache das es atm nicht geht mit Cata.... schade ist halt nur mein URlaub ist vorbei ab Montag und dann habe ich auch keine Zeit mehr für die Beta trotz invite... der kommen wird



Die WotLK Beta Keys von der Blizzcon waren doch nur für die Amis. Ich hatte selber einen und musste ihn weiterverkaufen weil ich ihn nicht aktivieren konnte hier.


----------



## Imbajude (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Die Blueposter und die Supportmenschen haben es mir aber versprochen *g*



Das nächste mal etwas besser informieren, bevor man BlizzCon Beta-Cards bei Ebay ersteigert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja nein man gibt ja einen Key auf http://www.worldofwa...eta-signup.html ein mit seiner Bnet Adresse dann ist dein Acc geflaggt^^



Also ich würde ja net 100% sagen, dass diese Seite für die Cataclysm Beta auch zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe grade gelesen, dass man die Beta Keys auf der Seite scheinbar für jede Closed Beta nutzen kann =/

Naja so kann man sich teuschen ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Was hat das mit Ebay zu tun ? oo 

FAIL . 


@ ben2k ja ist ein Key für alle 3 Spiele , da ich aber schon ein SC2 Key habe und mich nur für Warcraft Universum angemeldet habe. Geht der Key automatisch auf die Cataclysm Beta.


Blöd ist halt nur das man auf die 2. Welle warten muss. Und da diese warscheinlich erst in parr wochen kommt^^


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

@Ehnoah
Naja =/ schon doof zu wissen, dass man nen Key bekommt aber nicht zu wissen wann =/

Ich hätte zwar gerne auch die möglichkeit zu sagen: "Ich bekomme einen Zugang" aber gleichzeitig möchte ich nicht da sitzen und mir denken: "Wann kommt der Zugang wann kommt er ...." =/

Meines erachtens ein zweischneidiges Schwert ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

naja Fakt ist der Key kommt zur 2. Welle jedoch ist der 2. Fakt des schwertes? Das keiner weis wann die 2. Welle kommt. Da die ja nicht wöchentlich kommen muss. Es wurde lediglich gesagt es kommen Invites jede Woche ( was auch der fall ist )


----------



## diskjumper (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> naja Fakt ist der Key kommt zur 2. Welle jedoch ist der 2. Fakt des schwertes? Das keiner weis wann die 2. Welle kommt. Da die ja nicht wöchentlich kommen muss. Es wurde lediglich gesagt es kommen Invites jede Woche ( was auch der fall ist )



irgendwie so fast jeden tag wie ich mitbekommen hab

aber des deutsche beta forum is irgendwie immernoch recht leer^^

Edith winkt dem/der anderen Dresdner/in zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol_ok (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> naja Fakt ist der Key kommt zur 2. Welle jedoch ist der 2. Fakt des schwertes? Das keiner weis wann die 2. Welle kommt. Da die ja nicht wöchentlich kommen muss. Es wurde lediglich gesagt es kommen Invites jede Woche ( was auch der fall ist )



Und Fakt ist, Blizzard meinte es kommen wöchentlich wellen.


Also sollte diese Woche noch hoffentlich mein KEy kommen


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich den Bluepost richtig deute steht da nur das jede woche Spieler eingeladen werden^^

Kann mich natürlich auch arg täuschen.


*winkt dem anderen Dresdner zurück und läd ihn auf Beta Spielstunden ein sobald der Key da ist*


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich dieses mal wieder keinen Zugang bekomme =/ immer bisher pech gehapt ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Habe 4 Bnet Adressen mit unterschiedlicher Hadware in der Verlosung + 1 Direkt Zugang. Sollte ich mehr als 1 Invite bekommen mach ich hier ne Verlosung (:


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

der betacontest mit der gilde is eh übelst lame

1. ist es schwer 10 leute auf nen bild zu bekommen, wobei ich netmal weiss ob es 10(mit gleadet sein müssen)
2. muss das gildentag eingeblendet sein, bei 10 leuten überlappen die sich aber alle und man sieht nix
3. man muss zum gildentag auchnoch cataclysm schreien/rufen, das kann man aber auch kaum lesen durch die ganzen gildennamen/ spielernamen
4. der gildenleader muss alle unsere emails haben, iwie dämlich
5. der gildenleader muss aktiv sein, unserer isn inaktiver kacknap, der sich einmal im monat blicken lässt
6. das interface muss eingeblendet sein, damit man die sprechblase sieht


also der contest is einfach mal EPIC FAIL


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Offtopic: Da viele mich wegen den Patches angeschrieben haben -> http://www.multiupload.com/58RC3PDXDD

Alle PatchDownloader von 11927  - 12139 

Back2Topic. Sind die Regeln beim Content echt so beschissen?




> There's not currently a set interval for when additional invites will be sent out. Our goal is to create the best testing environment possible, though, so we'll issue more invites as the need for a larger beta population grows.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diskjumper (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> der betacontest mit der gilde is eh übelst lame
> 
> 1. ist es schwer 10 leute auf nen bild zu bekommen, wobei ich netmal weiss ob es 10(mit gleadet sein müssen)
> 2. muss das gildentag eingeblendet sein, bei 10 leuten überlappen die sich aber alle und man sieht nix
> ...



zu 3. es reicht wenns einer macht ... also es steht nicht drin, dass es alle machen müssen ... zudem das den screen verschandeln würde


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

diskjumper schrieb:


> zu 3. es reicht wenns einer macht ... also es steht nicht drin, dass es alle machen müssen ... zudem das den screen verschandeln würde



Trotzdem hat er recht ...
Wenn du nicht grade in einer 3000+ Auflösung spielst ist es ein reines durcheinander =/

Schon doof was für uns Deutsche für müll gemacht wird =/


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> btw ich hab um 3:47 heut nacht nen key bekommen



oh rly? screen'? scheinbar bist hier der einzige^^


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> oh rly? screen'? scheinbar bist hier der einzige^^



Ich gebe dir recht
Einfache aussage ohne beweis ...
Außerdem hätte er warscheinlich gesagt, dass er einen Zugang bekommen hat ... Keys gibts ja net ...
So far ....


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

laut e-mails hätte ich scho gefühlte 376 beta-einladungen.....^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir recht
> Einfache aussage ohne beweis ...
> Außerdem hätte er warscheinlich gesagt, dass er einen Zugang bekommen hat ... Keys gibts ja net ...
> So far ....



Ich glaube das mit dem keys is einfach die Normale aussage für ne Beta, ich rede auch dauernt von keys, obwohl ich schon vor der Cata beta wuste das es keine keys geben wird. Dennoch ist es einfach normal, beta - Keys (nix freischaltungen^^)


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

keys invites wayne beta spielbar^^ naja scheinbar was das echt nur so dahin geschrieben und dieser core2 wahtever typ is auch still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollt ihn doch so toll flamen hier^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Boah ich will endlich ne freischaltung xD


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

scheiß drauf ich hab gleich feierabend und chill mich dann in die sonne was besseres gibts da nich, nein auch kein cata^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

schönen Guten Morgen Ich hoffe Heute Bleibt Der Thread Flame Und Beleidigung Frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, auch grad mal eingeloggt, leider kein Beta Invite :-(
dann wart ich auch noch auf die nächste Welle ^^

Allen anderen Glücklichen viel Spass :-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hmmm, auch grad mal eingeloggt, leider kein Beta Invite :-(
> dann wart ich auch noch auf die nächste Welle ^^
> 
> Allen anderen Glücklichen viel Spass :-)



noch steht gar nicht fest Obs Wirklich wellen sind Außerdem War die letzten Freitag auch irgendwie abends wen ich mich Recht Entsinne


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

mhh wollte grad mal gucken ob ich ne freischaltung habe und dann sah ich denn cata hintergrund bin ich dabei???????????????????? Oo


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

naja eher so gegen 13 bzw. 14 uhr....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> mhh wollte grad mal gucken ob ich ne freischaltung habe und dann sah ich denn cata hintergrund bin ich dabei???????????????????? Oo


nein du musst ein kleines Kästchen haben Mit dem Bild von Deathwing Drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : Noch 1 post dann 4000 Beiträge


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein du musst ein kleines Kästchen haben Mit dem Bild von Deathwing Drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HABE ICH JAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> HABE ICH JAAAAAAAAAA



na wenn das stimmt gz!
bei mir ist leider immer noch nix


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> HABE ICH JAAAAAAAAAA



*wäääääääähhh wanna have toooooooooo*


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

das is jetzt kein scherz meine grafikkarte is nur leider seid paar tagen kaput und kaufe erst eine nächste oder übernächste woche ;(


----------



## Crav3n (9. Juli 2010)

Geduld beweisen, wobei neeeeeeed invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Gimme hope jochaim xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Hm dann gz Aber Freu dich nicht Zufrüh Beta kann auch ganz schnell die Vorfreude rauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




4000 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Geduld beweisen, wobei neeeeeeed invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich pfeif auf geduld, 4 jahre und 5 monate... war noch nie in einer beta.... nja wobei..... sc2, startrek online, champions online, fallen earth, lego unvi., hellgate london, battlefield bc2 mal ausgenommen......^^


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm dann gz Aber Freu dich nicht Zufrüh Beta kann auch ganz schnell die Vorfreude rauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vll is deswegen meine grafikkarte bei wow spielen geschmolzen xDDD


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Gimme hope jochaim xD



dachte das lied heißt so xD gimme dope joanna


----------



## Rooni (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mich grade mal ingame erkundigt und da meinten sie , das die 2. Welle erst heute Abend raus geht so ca. 19 uhr bis 22 Uhr . 
Letzte Woche ist die Welle um 00:10 Uhr raus gegangen .
Wer behauptet das er jetz schon um diese Uhrzeit eine Freischaltung bekommen hat...der Lügt!

Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine Einladung und euch Wünsche ich Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhantasmRayne (9. Juli 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> und das wollte jetzt wer wissen?



LOL Was hast du denn für eine Laune?! xD Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich etwas Glück habe und in ein paar Betas reingekommen bin. OMG ^^


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich grade mal ingame erkundigt und da meinten sie , das die 2. Welle erst heute Abend raus geht so ca. 19 uhr bis 22 Uhr .
> Letzte Woche ist die Welle um 00:10 Uhr raus gegangen .



bei wem hast du dich ingame erkundigt?


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich grade mal ingame erkundigt und da meinten sie , das die 2. Welle erst heute Abend raus geht so ca. 19 uhr bis 22 Uhr .
> Letzte Woche ist die Welle um 00:10 Uhr raus gegangen .
> Wer behauptet das er jetz schon um diese Uhrzeit eine Freischaltung bekommen hat...der Lügt!
> 
> ...



vll haben manche nur gück habe ne freischaltung blind bin ich net ...


----------



## Demyxxxx (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> vll haben manche nur gück habe ne freischaltung blind bin ich net ...



screenshot?


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mich vor 30 Minuten auf www.blizzcon.com/beta auch registriert, da ich noch eine Karte von der Blizzcon 2008 hatte mit einem Betacode. Wie ich gelesen habe, sollen alle, die dies auch gemacht haben, mit der 2. Welle freigeschaltet werden. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist diese 2. Welle noch nicht raus, oder? Haben andere, die auch einen Blizzcon-Key eingegeben haben, schon einen Beta-Invite?

MfG


----------



## Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 (9. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber ich muss einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich sehe hier manche User im Abstand von 10-20 Minuten Abständen posten und rumweinen, dass sie endlich n Invite haben möchten.
Das ist hart, was geht denn bei euch ab? 
Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als den ganzen Tag auf eurer F5 Taste rum zu hämmern? Die Invites gehen, und das schwöre ich euch, nicht vor nächsten Mittwoch, den 14. Juli raus.

Ich glaube ihr solltet euch ernsthaft sorgen machen, was eure Spielsucht angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der eine stellt sich schon Wecker auf 4 Uhr Nachts, damit er nachschauen kann ob er einen Invite hat Oo? Wtf? Der andere drückt seine Verzweiflung mit einem "Ich halte es nicht mehr aus! Alle haben Beta Invites, nur ich nicht! Wie ungerecht die Welt zu mir ist! Scheiß Blizz, ich kündige mein Abo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufwachen, liebe Nerds! Es sind über 35 Grad draußen! Legt die Kellerbräune ab und geht raus!

Nicht böse gemeint, es soll nur ein kleiner Anstoß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Haben andere, die auch einen Blizzcon-Key eingegeben haben, schon einen Beta-Invite?



Ehnoah hat sich auch mit einem BlizzCon Key angemeldet und er/sie wollte wenn er/sie einen Key hat bescheid sagen, also würde ich mal auf nein tippen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> Ich sehe hier manche User im Abstand von 10-20 Minuten Abständen posten und rumweinen, dass sie endlich n Invite haben möchten.
> Das ist hart, was geht denn bei euch ab?
> ...



nicht noch einer wie gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

ok ich endschuldige mich bin doch blind ...... da steht wenn ich drauf klicke nix von download oder char kopieren ..


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ok ich endschuldige mich bin doch blind ...... da steht wenn ich drauf klicke nix von download oder char kopieren ..



mysteriös...^^


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> Ich sehe hier manche User im Abstand von 10-20 Minuten Abständen posten und rumweinen, dass sie endlich n Invite haben möchten.
> Das ist hart, was geht denn bei euch ab?
> ...



Und jetzt lies deine Signatur.

selfownd


----------



## sc00p (9. Juli 2010)

Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> Ich sehe hier manche User im Abstand von 10-20 Minuten Abständen posten und rumweinen, dass sie endlich n Invite haben möchten.
> Das ist hart, was geht denn bei euch ab?
> ...



Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen Betainvite, aber du hast schon recht. Manche Leute hier übertreiben schon etwas. Was bringt das f5 gespamme? denkt ihr nicht es genügt, wenn man alle paar Stunden mal auf seine Battle.net Seite schaut?
Man Man Man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geras (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das er jetz schon um diese Uhrzeit eine Freischaltung bekommen hat...der Lügt!



Nicht unbedingt lügen aber einfach ne Woche verpennt nachzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Kein Invite bisher. Hab jetzt 45 min mit Support gerdet, der meinte ganz dreist.... er glaubt nicht das invites raus sind... "das sind alles kleine Lichter die nur 2 sec ruhm wolleN" wort wörtlich vom Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er meinte  / glaubt eventuell das heute welche kommen. Aber wie gesagt ohne Gewähr... er selbst ist leider wie er gesagt hat nur ein kleines Licht. Aber er wird versuchen mal für die BlizzCon User bez. WWI User an den Mananger in der USA heranzutreten damit wir ne Freischaltung bekomm.

Trotz F&F Alpha hat er aber auch nur 1 Beta Key für sich bekommen . Soviel zu F&F sehr schade.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich grade mal ingame erkundigt und da meinten sie , das die 2. Welle erst heute Abend raus geht so ca. 19 uhr bis 22 Uhr .
> Letzte Woche ist die Welle um 00:10 Uhr raus gegangen .
> Wer behauptet das er jetz schon um diese Uhrzeit eine Freischaltung bekommen hat...der Lügt!
> 
> ...



Schon wieder einer mit so einer tollen Info. Hat ja gerstern auch soviel gebracht. 

Also bei wem hast du dich genau erkundigt. Bei einem Lvl 10 Troll Schurken mit dem Namen Shâdoówdêâth?


----------



## nirvanager1 (9. Juli 2010)

Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> Ich sehe hier manche User im Abstand von 10-20 Minuten Abständen posten und rumweinen, dass sie endlich n Invite haben möchten.
> Das ist hart, was geht denn bei euch ab?
> ...




 Deine Sig hat dich wirklich geowned! xD


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Aber er wird versuchen mal für die BlizzCon User bez. WWI User an den Mananger in der USA heranzutreten damit wir ne Freischaltung bekomm.



Ich denke, dass haben diese Manager schon lange durchdacht und diese Einladungen werden heute oder morgen verschickt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt War das Freitag Letzte Woche nicht so das erst nachmittags Freischaltungen Versand Worden sind


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie gesagt War das Freitag Letzte Woche nicht so das erst nachmittags Freischaltungen Versand Worden sind



Ne war auch in der Nacht.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie gesagt War das Freitag Letzte Woche nicht so das erst nachmittags Freischaltungen Versand Worden sind



jo mein tipp, ab 13 uhr ständig und jede sekunde F5 hämmern. da freut sich blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Wegen den F5klickern ist die accoun seite sehr oft down xDDD


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich mache das so sobald eine News auf Buffed online ist, mit dem Namen "Nächste Welle ist draußen", gucke ich nach.

800 Beiträge!!!!!!


----------



## giorgios1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich mache das so sobald eine News auf Buffed online ist, mit dem Namen "Nächste Welle ist draußen", gucke ich nach.
> 
> 800 Beiträge!!!!!!



Leute benutzt mal einen anderen explorer vielleicht kann googlechrome das nicht anzeigen das ihr das symbol habt bei mir letztens auch so passiert symbol war auf ein mal weg vom ptr* und dann mit internet explorer wieder da.
Versuch ist es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Leute benutzt mal einen anderen explorer vielleicht kann googlechrome das nicht anzeigen das ihr das symbol habt bei mir letztens auch so passiert symbol war auf ein mal weg vom ptr* und dann mit internet explorer wieder da.
> Versuch ist es wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird nichts ändern, dass alle dieses Problem haben, ist glaube ich nicht so, daher ist die nächste Welle noch nicht draußen.


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich mache das so sobald eine News auf Buffed online ist, mit dem Namen "Nächste Welle ist draußen", gucke ich nach.
> 
> 800 Beiträge!!!!!!



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mist hab grad meine beiden accs abgechekt aber kein inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei dem einen nur eine sc2 beta die ich verpennt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

sc00p schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen Betainvite, aber du hast schon recht. Manche Leute hier übertreiben schon etwas. Was bringt das f5 gespamme? denkt ihr nicht es genügt, wenn man alle paar Stunden mal auf seine Battle.net Seite schaut?
> Man Man Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich guck 1 mal am tag aufn b net acc aba hier schreiben tu ich durchgehend^^


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Sind invites draußen?


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Sind invites draußen?



Ne noch nicht.


----------



## Dramidoc (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Sind invites draußen?




Am Abend soll es wieder welche geben, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Riesenkuh (9. Juli 2010)

2012 soll auch die Welt untergehen, hab ich gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Riesenkuh schrieb:


> 2012 soll auch die Welt untergehen, hab ich gehört...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dass sagen ja nur die maya ^^


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

also ich kenne einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der kennt eine und die kennt einen, der der cousin des einen ist der einen kennt, der einen kennt und dem sein seine cousine 2 grades hat einen schwager der gemeint hat heute nachmittag käme die nächste key welle!!! wahnsinn oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer ironie findet darf sie behalten =)

btt: ich hoffe sie kommen wirklich heute nachmittag xD ab montag fängt der urlaub an


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gehört das Elvis tot is^^


----------



## Dramidoc (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> dass sagen ja nur die maya ^^




Das behaupten wir, aber für die Maya endet nur ein Kalender


----------



## myxemio (9. Juli 2010)

^^	für alle, die auf die Beta-Einladungen warten:


Beta-Inv´s derzeit verschoben......
Grund:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J737UeVa0dE





XD

ich hoff ma, das heute abend noch welche rausgehen bin schon echt Heiß auf Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dramidoc (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das Elvis tot is^^




Da sind sie aber 33 Jahre zu spät dran


----------



## Weißer (9. Juli 2010)

na und maya hattens drauf


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Da sind sie aber 33 Jahre zu spät dran




FU!


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> also ich kenne einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der kennt eine und die kennt einen, der der cousin des einen ist der einen kennt, der einen kennt und dem sein seine cousine 2 grades hat einen schwager der gemeint hat heute nachmittag käme die nächste key welle!!! wahnsinn oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day xD


----------



## Dramidoc (9. Juli 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> na und maya hattens drauf




2013 und später scheinbar nicht mehr


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

ICH WILL EINE VERDAMMTE EINLADUUUNG!!!!! ich sitze hier tag und nacht und schaue wie ein gehetztes tier auf meine BEIDEN Accounts doch NIIICHTS <.<.<!!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ICH WILL EINE VERDAMMTE EINLADUUUNG!!!!! ich sitze hier tag und nacht und schaue wie ein gehetztes tier auf meine BEIDEN Accounts doch NIIICHTS <.<.<!!!!


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ICH WILL EINE VERDAMMTE EINLADUUUNG!!!!! ich sitze hier tag und nacht und schaue wie ein gehetztes tier auf meine BEIDEN Accounts doch NIIICHTS <.<.<!!!!



everythings gona be all right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (9. Juli 2010)

Elvis ist nicht tot, er ist nur nach Hause gegangen !


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> Elvis ist nicht tot, er ist nur nach Hause gegangen !




Wusst ichs doch!
Außerdem: Der King lebt! Im Kühlregal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weißer (9. Juli 2010)

hach ich will mir endlich nen worgen hexer machen -.-


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch!
> Außerdem: Der King lebt! Im Kühlregal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll dass jetzt ne Anspielung auf CurryKing sein oO


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Soll dass jetzt ne Anspielung auf CurryKing sein oO




Was nein wo denkst du denn hin? wtf oO


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

beta zugang wird in diesen moment verschickt ihr blizzard team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

*03:59:54, Freitag 09, Juli 2010 PDT   <<<<<< nur noch ..... Stunden! *


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> beta zugang wird in diesen moment verschickt ihr blizzard team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> *03:59:54, Freitag 09, Juli 2010 PDT <<<<<< nur noch ..... Stunden! *



häääääää


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal guten morgen


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aggropip schrieb:


> Ich sag mal guten morgen


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Ich sag mal guten morgen



moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Ich sag mal guten morgen








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cfIcWeeTUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juli 2010)

und was geht bei euch so?^^


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> und was geht bei euch so?^^



warten auf beta zugang xD	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> warten auf beta zugang xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cool cool.... ich wart mal mit^^


----------



## Core2Reality (9. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*03:59:54, Freitag 09, Juli 2010 PDT <<<<<< nur noch ..... Stunden! *[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Oder Tage Ehnoah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

ich gucke in meine glaßkugel und sehe cataclysm da steht was OHH Der tag wo es im handel zu kaufen gibt wartet mal das is so klein eine 9 eine 11 und eine 2010 9.11.2010!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> und was geht bei euch so?^^




alles was beine hat, bis auf tische und stühle und hefe, die hat zwar keine beine, kann aber aufgehen und behinderte, die haben zwar beine, können aber nicht gehen und eine uhr, die hat zwar wiederum keine beine, kann aber sogar falsch gehen, außer sie steht, dann geht sie mindestens zwei mal am tag richtig und frösche, die haben beine, können aber nur hüpfen, außer sie leben in frankreich, da können sie auf der zunge zergehen!
und was geht bei dir?^^


----------



## Core2Reality (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ich gucke in meine glaßkugel und sehe cataclysm da steht was OHH Der tag wo es im handel zu kaufen gibt wartet mal das is so klein eine 9 eine 11 und eine 2010 9.11.2010!



Fast richtig es wird in moment der Termine 26.12.2010 - 16.01.2011 angestrebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> alles was beine hat, bis auf tische und stühle und hefe, die hat zwar keine beine, kann aber aufgehen und behinderte, die haben zwar beine, können aber nicht gehen und eine uhr, die hat zwar wiederum keine beine, kann aber sogar falsch gehen, außer sie steht, dann geht sie mindestens zwei mal am tag richtig und frösche, die haben beine, können aber nur hüpfen, außer sie leben in frankreich, da können sie auf der zunge zergehen!
> und was geht bei dir?^^



ach nur das übliche.... bin grade wach geworden und hab jetzt Lust auf einen Schoko drink. Bin aber zu faul einkaufen zugehen.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Fast richtig es wird in moment der Termine 26.12.2010 - 16.01.2011 angestrebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm wieder von deiner WUNDER quelle? Falls ja Link ...


----------



## Core2Reality (9. Juli 2010)

Yop,

Hier ein Trick denn ich von meiner Quelle kenne:

/I System danach wird entweder Bemone oder Gmthree oder Emthree eingeladen , dann /I einer von den Drei dann /w einer von den dreien und dann schreibste mit der Console des GMS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB sind auch nur 2 Gamemaster pro Realm aktiv und ich kenne die kritikieren wie die Tickets rausgesucht werden ich habe meine GM antwort immer nach 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (9. Juli 2010)

Yop,

Hier ein Trick denn ich von meiner Quelle kenne:

/I System danach wird entweder Bemone oder Gmthree oder Emthree eingeladen , dann /I einer von den Drei dann /w einer von den dreien und dann schreibste mit der Console des GMS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB sind auch nur 2 Gamemaster pro Realm aktiv und ich kenne die kritikieren wie die Tickets rausgesucht werden ich habe meine GM antwort immer nach 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/EDIT

1x auf dem Abschicken button gedrückt aber 2 Antworten????


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Quelle


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hmm wieder von deiner WUNDER quelle? Falls ja Link ...


----------



## Rooni (9. Juli 2010)

Ticket eröffnen , netten GM erwischen...Infos kassieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz einfach!


----------



## Zepyros (9. Juli 2010)

Sind die Invites der 2.Welle nun schon raus ?


----------



## Crav3n (9. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich pfeif auf geduld, 4 jahre und 5 monate... war noch nie in einer beta.... nja wobei..... sc2, startrek online, champions online, fallen earth, lego unvi., hellgate london, battlefield bc2 mal ausgenommen......^^



hey jo geht mir auch so Account läuft nun seit Release und so, soll kein mimimi werden, aber was blizz teilweise mit den invites betreibt ist unfair... die sollten echt mal leute beücktsichtigen die ihren account treu seitm release haben


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Sind die Invites der 2.Welle nun schon raus ?



NEIN xD


----------



## Cois (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Ticket eröffnen , *netten GM erwischen*...Infos kassieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mal so nebenbei noch im Euromillionenspiel die 120 Mille knacken... Ganz einfach.



Crav3n schrieb:


> hey jo geht mir auch so Account läuft nun seit Release und so, soll kein mimimi werden, aber was blizz teilweise mit den invites betreibt ist unfair... die sollten echt mal leute beücktsichtigen die ihren account treu seitm release haben




Hey... ihr zahlt doch so fleißig.. wieso sollte Blizz euch was schenken.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Quelle



Wow Diesmal Gibts eine Quell unglaublich meine Damen Und Herren


----------



## Zepyros (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> NEIN xD



dann bin ich ja erleichtert , ich dachte schon ich hätte wieder keinen Invite bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

wenn ihr alle so wild auf quelle seid

quelle


----------



## Crav3n (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Hey... ihr zahlt doch so fleißig.. wieso sollte Blizz euch was schenken.



Verdammt daran hab ich garned gedacht. So`n scheiss!


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle so wild auf quelle seid
> 
> quelle



xD


----------



## Rooni (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Und mal so nebenbei noch im Euromillionenspiel die 120 Mille knacken... Ganz einfach.





Übertreiben kann man...


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Fast richtig es wird in moment der Termine 26.12.2010 - 16.01.2011 angestrebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn du keine ahnung von Garnix hast und ich finde das du vom hochhaus springen solltest, muss ich dir so halb recht geben, denn von blizzard hies es doch vor knapp nem monat das es sein könnte das es erst januar 2011 was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cois (9. Juli 2010)

Rooni schrieb:


> Übertreiben kann man...



Na ja... ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen GM an zu treffen der nicht mit lauter vorprogrammierten Macros antwortet liegt so zwischen dem Gewinn der 120 € , 6 mal hintereinander von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden an ein und der selben stelle, oder das ein Blauer mal im Vorschlägeforum sich zum Thema RP äußert.


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Sind die Invites der 2.Welle nun schon raus ?




dei mudda is raus junge! ich glaub der hamsta hat dich gepudert :>


----------



## pastranora (9. Juli 2010)

Cata wird wahrescheinlich anfang oder Ende Oktober rauskommen.
Grund 22/30 September erscheint Final Fantasy 14

Beweis siehe einfach Erscheinung von Warhammer.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Vote für Mod das er die sinnlosen Kommentare löscht :-(


PS: OffTop. geht bei wem schon SC2 Beta wieder? Ist ja wieder aktiv aber immer "Battle.Net ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline...."


----------



## Geras (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Na ja... ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen GM an zu treffen der nicht mit lauter vorprogrammierten Macros antwortet liegt so zwischen dem Gewinn der 120 € , 6 mal hintereinander von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden an ein und der selben stelle, oder das ein Blauer mal im Vorschlägeforum sich zum Thema RP äußert.



Hmm hab seit Monaten keinen solchen GM mehr erwischt, obwohl einige Tickets von mir rausgegangne sind. Und das meist weil ich anscheinend zum Magnet für Ingame-Fehler geworden bin...


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Juhu ich hab meine 1. Posts gemeldet *g*

gleich mal im Kalender anstreichen.  

Was denkt ihr den wann ( wenn überhaupt ) Heute KEys komm. Ich sag ja wenn dann so  ~ 4 Uhr nachts wieder.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juli 2010)

Mal schauen ob heut abend was kommt, solange mal in Statistiken schwelgen :<

Schau mal hier: http://buffed.de/2cm6hlc



> BWT:
> 
> Ihr könnt mir gerne schon zuschauen , aber ich werde erstmal mit der Sandbox die Gebiete abfliegen und danach in der Beta einloggen um zu Questen
> 
> ...



You sure know das dies als Privatserver countet und nicht erlaubt ist? *g*

Edit: Und bitte mach die Sig weg, füllt den halben Bildschirm des Netbooks...


----------



## Demyxxxx (9. Juli 2010)

ich will beta !


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> ich will beta !



das wollen alle hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> das wollen alle hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinste wirklich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2010)

Offtopic und Unfug entfernt.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

dankö.

Ich glaube die Keys komm heut nicht ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe die Beta-Freischaltungen gehen heute raus. Schreibt mal alle ein Ticket, mit der Frage, wann die Invs kommen. Irgendwann sind die dann so genervt, dass sie die Invs rausrücken


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Offtopic und Unfug entfernt.



Danke Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> dankö.
> 
> Ich glaube die Keys komm heut nicht ^^



Ungläubiger, verbrenne in unseren Hass!!!! xD

BTT: Ich denke die kommen heute schon.


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

btw denkt ihr eigl wirklich das blizz die server bis zum explodieren füllt?, ich tippe mal am ende der beta haben 2-4% aller WoW spieler nen betainv, also die chance das jmd hier nen betakey bekommt liegt bei ca 2% ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Eben hat doch wer geschrieben das sie so um 22 Uhr kommen oder? cO


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

2% sind doch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Zu WotLK hatten doch auch gegen ende der Beta 90% der Spieler einen inv, ich glaub Blizzard wird schon mehr einbeziehen als 2-4%.


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Zu WotLK hatten doch auch gegen ende der Beta 90% der Spieler einen inv, ich glaub Blizzard wird schon mehr einbeziehen als 2-4%.



ich glaube kaum das 9,9 Millionen Leute einen Key hatten, so viele Beta Server gabs nicht mal...
2-4% könnte sein... das wären 240.000-480.000 Leute. Obwohl es gibt nur 4 Server und glaube nicht das es für eine halbe Million Leute reichen würde.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Sagen wir mal die Beta läuft 4 Monate. Das sind 16 Wochen. Um auf 90 % zu kommen müsste dann jede Woche 5% eingeladen werden. Und die restlichen 10% gehen einfach so raus. Also nicht in Wellen.

Also ich hoffe ja das es mehr als nur 2% sind..Weil es sagen ja auch alle das fast jeder zum Schluss von WotLK eine Einladung hatte.


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal die Beta läuft 4 Monate. Das sind 16 Wochen. Um auf 90 % zu kommen müsste dann jede Woche 5% eingeladen werden. Und die restlichen 10% gehen einfach so raus. Also nicht in Wellen.




ich glaube das mit den 90% war eher nen scherz, selbst 240.000-480.000 leute scheinen mir noch zuviel zu sein auch wenns 4 server sind, 100k leute pro server sind wohl eher unmöglich^^ und da wären ca 3,5% aller WoW spieler


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Wer sagt das alle aufeinmal spielen? cO


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

hmm... scheinba wurd heut keine keys rausgeschickt oder?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> hmm... scheinba wurd heut keine keys rausgeschickt oder?....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Amerikaner liegen noch in den Betten. Zumindest die meisten, rechne mit einer Key-Well, wenn überhaupt, mit 19 - 20 Uhr.


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juli 2010)

so da bin ich wieder^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das alle aufeinmal spielen? cO




wer sagt das sie es zu primezeiten nicht machen? cO


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Zu WotLK hatten doch auch gegen ende der Beta 90% der Spieler einen inv, ich glaub Blizzard wird schon mehr einbeziehen als 2-4%.



Richtig, ichj war einer der 10% ohne!


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

In WOtlk Beta war total tote hose.... von daher war da wohl sehr sehr wenig los (:

Ich bin jeden abend mit den gleichen 10 Naxx gegangen...^^


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> wer sagt das sie es zu primezeiten nicht machen? cO



Ich


----------



## soca291 (9. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Richtig, ichj war einer der 10% ohne!



ich auch -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*03:59:54, Freitag 09, Juli 2010 PDT <<<<<< nur noch ..... Stunden! *[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Oder Tage Ehnoah
> 
> ...



da isser doch dummbabbler vor dem herren...


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Eben hat doch wer geschrieben das sie so um 22 Uhr kommen oder? cO



Er hieß Rooni, er meinte zwischen 19-23 Uhr. Mal sehen. ^^


----------



## Cois (9. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich mich recht errinere haben zur Wrath Beta viele Tester herum geheult weil zu viele Einladungen verschickt wurden und deswegen der Server total laggy gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich recht errinere haben zur Wrath Beta viele Tester herum geheult weil zu viele Einladungen verschickt wurden und deswegen der Server total laggy gewesen sein soll.



wird auch wieder so sein weils grad erst begonnen hat...


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich recht errinere haben zur Wrath Beta viele Tester herum geheult weil zu viele Einladungen verschickt wurden und deswegen der Server total laggy gewesen sein soll.



Kann ich mit leben, lieber spiel ich laggy beta als wieder zuzusehen wie alle anderen Testen dürfen und 90% der leute davon nicht mal wirklich testet sondern nur "spaß" hat und das kotzt an


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Naja wir sollten uns erstmal darauf konzentrieren, herauszufinden wann die nächste Welle kommt.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

war leider nur seit mitte dabei als Cap noch 77 war.

Wir hoffen jetzt schon jeden Tag auf die Beta Invites...^^ mal sehn was drann ist die haben ja im moment mit REAL ID zu tun. Da es mti Starcraft 2 nicht funktioniert wie es soll. ( Siehe INgame RealID = Offline )


----------



## Cois (9. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben, lieber spiel ich laggy beta als wieder zuzusehen wie alle anderen Testen dürfen und 90% der leute davon nicht mal wirklich testet sondern nur "spaß" hat und das kotzt an



Ach.. reg dich ab... war auch noch nie bei einer Warcraft Beta dabei, spiele auch schon seit beginn... aber... was solls... entweder ich komm rein , oder halt nicht.

Und zum Thema Spaßspieler/ Tester: Auch solche Leute leisten ihren Beitrag... kaum bekommen sie ne Questbelonung nicht oder eine Quest geht nicht, schicken sie schon heulend ein Ticket an den GM -> tada! Der Fehler ist in der Fertigen Version nicht mehr da.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> war leider nur seit mitte dabei als Cap noch 77 war.
> 
> Wir hoffen jetzt schon jeden Tag auf die Beta Invites...^^ mal sehn was drann ist die haben ja im moment mit REAL ID zu tun. Da es mti Starcraft 2 nicht funktioniert wie es soll. ( Siehe INgame RealID = Offline )



Ich denke nicht, dass die RealID was mit der Beta zu tun hat. Die haben wohl verschiedene Teams.


----------



## Geras (9. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß derzeit ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so recht ob ich mich diesmal freuen würde einen Betakey zu bekommen, da ich bei der WOTLK Beta mehr Probleme mit dem Client als mit sonstwas hatte (was effektiv dazu geführt hat dass ich nichts als Ärger mit dem Key hatte), ich hoffe mal dass es diesmal nicht so ist.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ein Ticket mit der Frage erstellt. xD Wann die nächste Beta-Welle kommt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Was denkt ihr, was für ne Antwort kommt? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Boha ne Musste mich grade ausm Buffed IRC entfernen weil da 2 Typen Mich nerven echt nicht ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, was für ne Antwort komm? ^^


entweder er weiß es nicht Oder das er dir keine Auskunft geben darf


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> entweder er weiß es nicht Oder das er dir keine Auskunft geben darf



Ich hoffe es wird eine klare Antwort geben, wenn nicht dann ähm werde ich irgendwie böse... ka ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird eine klare Antwort geben, wenn nicht dann ähm werde ich irgendwie böse... ka ^^


Schreibste Noch ein Ticket? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schreibste Noch ein Ticket?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar bis sie die Invs rausrücken.xD


----------



## Cois (9. Juli 2010)

Hab grad irgendwie das Bild von Dewey aus Malcom Mittendrin im Kopf wie er sich am Boden Kingelt und ständig " Ich will aber!" kreischt.

Blizz wird sicher keine vernünftige Antwort noch die Beta Keys rausrücken...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Klar bis sie die Invs rausrücken.xD



http://78.53.11.126:60485/virtualdj.mp3 <-- Oder Hörst Hardstyle Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Hab grad irgendwie das Bild von Dewey aus Malcom Mittendrin im Kopf wie er sich am Boden Kingelt und ständig " Ich will aber!" kreischt.
> 
> Blizz wird sicher keine vernünftige Antwort noch die Beta Keys rausrücken...



Sie hatten es aber noch nicht mit mir zu tun. ^^


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

ich neede beta zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja morgen gildenevent machen für diesen Gildenfoto event bei blizzard da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den hoff ich mal das wir dort mehr chancen haben als das mit einzel anmeldungen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Klar bis sie die Invs rausrücken.xD



Oder dich für 3 tage bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Schurri1497 schrieb:


> Oder dich für 3 tage bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder ich zur Strafe keinen Inv bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://78.53.11.126:...5/virtualdj.mp3 <-- Oder Hörst Hardstyle Stream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bist du der dj?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> bist du der dj?






Ay Grade nen start Fehler gehabt :x


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ay Grade nen start Fehler gehabt :x




hau mal nen harten bass rein

dieses weiche zeug is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> hau mal nen harten bass rein
> 
> dieses weiche zeug is doof
> 
> ...






KK Gleich mal Nen hardcore Track


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> KK Gleich mal Nen hardcore Track




angerfist? :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> angerfist? :>



Endymion Remix Von Scrap Attack  




aber eigentlich Müsstest du schon schönen bass haben Ist Hardstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Endymion Remix Von Scrap Attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hör grade nix. läuft was falsch? 

ah doch jetzt 

jetzt ned mehr 

eben wieder


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> also ich hör grade nix. läuft was falsch?
> 
> ah doch jetzt
> 
> jetzt ned mehr



ne eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







Oo Jaj fader Rutchen FTW Und NUn Is Hardcore :x


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne eigentlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jetzt hör ich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

scheint wohl an der verbindung zu liegen :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> jetzt hör ich was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne Über was hörst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

für sowas gibts icq msn oder oder oder wird doch bissi zu lahm sowas^^

btt invites raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Oder Ich brauchn Vernünftigen Stream server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

wie groß ist der scheiß und wieso ladet der das nur mit 13kb/s XD


----------



## zerborg (9. Juli 2010)

Heute Abend ab *19:00 Uhr* Vanion's Beta Live Stream einfach nur geil


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Über was hörst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WMP ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

So wer hört alles zu? xD Ich glaube Deswegen die Probs mitm I-net xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> WMP ^^



okay Sauber gehts dan jetzt? 




ich hasse von Hardcore auf hardstyle Übergänge zu machen

Von fast 170 BPM auf 150 runter

Klinkt dann immer so lahm xD


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay Sauber gehts dan jetzt?




ja


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wen du die Tracklist haben willst Sag xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Gleich wieder da


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gleich wieder da




gut


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

wie groß ist der download von den kommischen teil da XDD will auch hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Nordendboy schrieb:


> wie groß ist der download von den kommischen teil da XDD will auch hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was fürn download^^


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der Hoffnung das heute noch nen Beta key kommt ... wenn keiner mehr kommt verliere ich glaub die Hoffnung =(


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

vion dem stream Oo ich muss mir das was laden XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> gut


Wieder da


----------



## Interminator (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erst dann verlierst du die hoffnung ? xD Ich hab die schon jetzt verloren da ich bei der ersten welle keinen key bekommen hab^^ wotlk hab ich ja auch keinen bekommen tjoa.. ich hab mich damit aber auch schon abgefunden^^


----------



## Senklor (9. Juli 2010)

so leute viel spaß noch beim warten ich fahr ans meer xD...

wenn ich weider da bin hab ich vllt den invite, wenn nicht egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (9. Juli 2010)

jo geht mal baden wir werden wieso kein invite bekommen  , denke mal ist schon das volle kontigent raus


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg noch nen invite


----------



## Senklor (9. Juli 2010)

naja 2 wochen strandurlaub, vllt ergibt sich da was ...
ich meineblizz muss ja auch schaun wie die server laufen wenn viele leute drauf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg ja 100% nen Invite problem nur noch auf die 2. welle warten^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

so kein bock grade Beschäftigt mit essen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja 100% nen Invite problem nur noch auf die 2. welle warten^^



Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass alle, die einen Blizzcon-Key eingegeben haben, den Invite mit der 2. Welle bekommen?


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ja sofern man ein Starcraft 2 Key schon hat ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine Ahnung wie es ist wenn du SC2 noch nicht hast


----------



## KillerBee666 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ja sofern man ein Starcraft 2 Key schon hat ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da die Starcraft2 Beta schon zuende ist wird das wenig ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bzzzu (9. Juli 2010)

Mensch...da schreibt jemand "Cata Beta" in den Namen seines Threads und schon sind innerhalb von einer Woche 90 Seiten voll geschrieben! ^^


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ja sofern man ein Starcraft 2 Key schon hat ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja habe ich schon. Zudem habe ich bei meinem Beta-Profil - bevor ich meinen Key eingegeben habe - nur noch einen Haken beim Warcraft-Universum gemacht.


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

http://radio-bluestyle.eu/ hört da mal rein wenn ihr kein ahrdstyle oder so mögt und trotzdem mit jukke die wartezeit von cata beta inv überbrücken wollt gerade dj on air der spielt hands up & dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

SC2 Beta ist in der Phase 2. (:

/cheer!

Atm sind nur die EU Server Offline da es in der USA Probleme mit REalID gibt. Siehe Ingame -> X-Realm Infos werden nicht mehr angezeigt . Ergo ist das globale BNet System für RealID Down


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

http://radio-bluestyle.eu/ hört da mal rein wenn ihr kein hardstyle oder so mögt und trotzdem mit mukke die wartezeit von cata beta inv überbrücken wollt gerade dj on air der spielt hands up & dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Wann kommen die INVS ? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

ich werde auch wahnsinnig XDD


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

wahnsinnigwird**** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will die beta!!! hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch in die beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weiß jemand wann die 2 Welle kommt mit den einladungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich guck jetz schon jede 10min ob da was passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Lecker essen xD


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Heute sollen die neuen Talentbäume aufgespielt werden, zumindest in den USA.....


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

quelle?


----------



## Voo16 (9. Juli 2010)

Wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich gerade das ENDE einer der besten Serie der Welt gesehen habe und es war

Großartig und eins der besten ENDEN die ich jeh gesehen habe.......


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Voo16 schrieb:


> Wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich gerade das ENDE einer der besten Serie der Welt gesehen habe und es war
> 
> Großartig und eins der besten ENDEN die ich jeh gesehen habe.......


was für ein ende? Oo


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> quelle?



du komms ewig mit : quelle?
das regt ein auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (9. Juli 2010)

Voo16 schrieb:


> Wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich gerade das ENDE einer der besten Serie der Welt gesehen habe und es war
> 
> Großartig und eins der besten ENDEN die ich jeh gesehen habe.......



Ich würde mal auf Lost tippen, aber kA °-°


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

omg ersma schön mit mamis gartenschlauch abgekühlt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> omg ersma schön mit mamis gartenschlauch abgekühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Gartenschlauch ist länger als deiner!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Mein Gartenschlauch ist länger als deiner!




Ich mein den aus Gummi den man normalerweise im Garten hat um den/die Blumen/Rasen zu bewässern


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Ach Ulli22 hast du jetzt dein Hexermount als DK bekommen?


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, wie sie alle reingefallen sind :-)


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Wäre jetzt etwas verwunderlich, da kommt die Frage auf was ist Mamis Gartenschlauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich mein den aus Gummi den man normalerweise im Garten hat um den/die Blumen/Rasen zu bewässern



Ach der aus Gummi... Ja, die gibts natürlich auch.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt etwas verwunderlich, da kommt die Frage auf was ist Mamis Gartenschlauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Oha ist der lang....


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Oha ist der lang....



Da muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> du komms ewig mit : quelle?
> das regt ein auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh das tut mir sooooooooo leid.





























NOT! wayne was du willst!


----------



## Interminator (9. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> NOT! wayne was du willst!



das ist aber gemein außerdem will er ja nichts sondern es regt ihn einfach nur auf xD


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

dann soll er es seinem tamagotchi erzählen aber nich mir weils mir halt wayne is!


----------



## Phenyl19 (9. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann soll er es seinem tamagotchi erzählen aber nich mir weils mir halt wayne is!



Hier darf jeder schreiben was er will...btw.was du von dir gibst ist glaub ich auch den meisten ganz egal.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

das hoff ich doch das es den meisten egal is aber wenn nich dann weinen sie so schön wie, ich sag nix!


Btt: gibts im offi forum iwas neues zu invites? ich hab noch nix gelesen


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

scheinba is die 2. welle noch nicht raus... aber ich hoffe das sie bald raus gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn dann erst Nachts so wie die andere Welle denke ich...


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

nachts klingt auch logischer wegen zeitumstellung undso wöre es ja in der zeit von 0:00 und ka 10:00 unserer zeit sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Mr.62 (9. Juli 2010)

hoffe sie kommt morgen muss morgen weg solang kann der ja patches installieren falls ich einen key hab^^




oder muss man da was weiter klicken?


----------



## Crav3n (9. Juli 2010)

Da alle Blizzardarbeiter eh nur Halbtags arbeiten und auf 1 Euro Basis, sollte es noch einwenig dauern bis sie die Invites rausschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (9. Juli 2010)

Oh man, mich wunderts das noch keiner den Silberwald gezeigt hat..Die Änderungen da sind ja echt mal riesigi! 90% Verlassenen Anteil,alles sieht nach Verlassenen aus..Einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Interminator (9. Juli 2010)

ich tippe auch darauf das nachts die nächste welle kommt, allerdings bin ich skeptisch ob die nächste welle wirklich heute nacht kommt.. naja mal schaun


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

*
>>>> NEWSFLASH <<<<
*

* Ich habe das gerade im WoW-Forum gelesen. Interessant für alle, die auf einen Beta-Key hoffen:*




























































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juli 2010)

ich tippe mal 24:00-04:30 das die mal da so in der zeit kommen
oder halt übers wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein sack reis wow....


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Hatten zu WotLK wirklich nur 2-4% einen Beta Key?


----------



## Astrakiller (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hatten zu WotLK wirklich nur 2-4% einen Beta Key?



Der war gut..Wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hatten zu WotLK wirklich nur 2-4% einen Beta Key?



das wär ein bisschen zuuu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hatten zu WotLK wirklich nur 2-4% einen Beta Key?


möglich , denn ich hatte auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bezweifle das blizzard da eine zahl genannt hat..


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Hatten zu WotLK wirklich nur 2-4% einen Beta Key?



kommt drauf an von welchen spielerzahlen du ausgehst!
und ka zu LK hatte ich sogar 2 keys und das is wohl der grund warum ich nun keinen bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (9. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> kommt drauf an von welchen spielerzahlen du ausgehst!
> und ka zu LK hatte ich sogar 2 keys und das is wohl der grund warum ich nun keinen bekomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt wenn du zu lk zwei hattest, hast du nun keinen verdient xD naja du musst ja auch mal die anderen lassen... aber du bist ja bestimmt auch so geil auf nen cata beta key^^ es gibt bestimmt leute die bekommen immer und überall keys und so und dann gibts leute wie mich die bekommen niergendwo nen key oder invite was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Musik in meinen Ohren *love*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEHuyMc7paE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Schade Vorkopieren geht auch nicht da der Zugang gesperrt ist *g*

ich tippe ja irgendwie trozdem drauf das keine kommen *mieß mach* 


RAISE YOUR FIST FOR ANGERFIST! <3 soviel dazu^^


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> stimmt wenn du zu lk zwei hattest, hast du nun keinen verdient xD naja du musst ja auch mal die anderen lassen... aber du bist ja bestimmt auch so geil auf nen cata beta key^^



wenn ich nen invite bekomm is cool wenn nich auch egal, früher oder später spielen wir alle es := und ob ich ausgewählt werde liegt auch ned in meiner hand denn damals hatte ich wie heute 3 accs und heute laufen alle über 1 bnet acc hätt ich das ma damals gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (9. Juli 2010)

ich hatte auch 2, hab aber einem meinem kumpel gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe das die noch rausgehn, cata ist, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Magni schrieb:


> ich hatte auch 2, hab aber einem meinem kumpel gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop find am geilsten die gobblins 
mist why bin ich nurn alli ...


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Offizielle Meldung im Forum: Delröy bekommt keine Beta Einladung!


----------



## ZerocxVII (9. Juli 2010)

Die nächste welle kommt wenn der Bugfix patch draußen war es wäre ja unsinnig das sie neue keys verteilen die dann die gleichen bugs melden.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Link


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

und wann kommt der bugfix patches??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (9. Juli 2010)

Leute ihr quelt euch selbst ,


Wenn sie da sind , sind sie da.
Da könnt ihr so oft F5 Drücken wir ihr wollt oder hier so oft rein schreiben wir wollt.

Der Patch sollte heute eigenlich komme (USA) wird gemunkelt


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Leute ihr quelt euch selbst ,
> 
> 
> Wenn sie da sind , sind sie da.
> ...





Ich glaub dir kein Wort mehr...


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

FREISCHALTUNG :<
das vid is lustig xD "ich kenn dich horst!!"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaSEcMhl3pQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Delröy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Offizielle Meldung im Forum: Delröy bekommt keine Beta Einladung!



haha top, not.
wie schon geschrieben is es mir relativ^^


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> FREISCHALTUNG :<
> das vid is lustig xD "ich kenn dich horst!!"
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du vielleicht mal aufhören, andere mit deiner primitiven Musik bzw. mit deinen primitiven Videos zu belästigen? Danke.


----------



## Turican (9. Juli 2010)

Statement vom CM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdV8stKInVQ&feature=related


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal aufhören, andere mit deiner primitiven Musik bzw. mit deinen primitiven Videos zu belästigen? Danke.




:XD


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> :XD



War das ein Ja oder ein Nein?


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Das hier ist ein geiles Lied : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyElwfbTPCE 
Wenn MasterXoX als darf will ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein geiles Lied : http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WyElwfbTPCE
> Wenn MasterXoX als darf will ich auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg was is das fürn scheiß xD


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, wie hier fast alles Off-Topic ist. Aber hier machen die Mods natürlich wieder nix.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xYaOHwixx04

das is bessa

jetzt aber mal back to topic^^

FREISCHALTUNG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Hasse Ami Rap...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geanu

FREISCHALTUNG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (9. Juli 2010)

So, wenn hier schon Musik gespammt wird mach ich mit aber natürlich mit 1000x besserer Musik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gcnhvgfqI

BTT: Hoffe ich bekomm auch nen key und wenn nicht ists auch sch*** egal


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

musikdiskussionen sind immer geil xD

/push


ach so und

/VOTE FOR BETA ZUGANG!!!

dankeschön mfg


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Ramizini schrieb:


> So, wenn hier schon Musik gespammt wird mach ich mit aber natürlich mit 1000x besserer Musik:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=M2gcnhvgfqI
> 
> BTT: Hoffe ich bekomm auch nen key und wenn nicht ists auch sch*** egal




omfg was is das fürn .....ka xD


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Kaum gehts um Musik melden sich um einige mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ich heute Abend eine Freischaltung bekomme weil ich mich dafür ja auch angemeldet habe. Wir sehen uns aufen Beta Servern!


----------



## Freakshiro (9. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das hier auch die Ausmaße des "Es ist Mittwoch und mein Server ist down" Thread annimmt.

Ich hoffe, das die Invites diesmal in etwas größerer Zahl erscheinen, anstatt wieder nur ein Paar.


----------



## Ramizini (9. Juli 2010)

Die wie ich finde beste Fun-Metal-Band Deutschlands


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> möglich , denn ich hatte auch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




natürlich rechne doch mal 1. es gab nur einen server und 2% sind ca 210000 Spieler, der arme server und man hats ihm auch angesehen das er sehr gelitten hat


----------



## merc91 (9. Juli 2010)

Freakshiro schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das hier auch die Ausmaße des "Es ist Mittwoch und mein Server ist down" Thread annimmt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das die Invites diesmal in etwas größerer Zahl erscheinen, anstatt wieder nur ein Paar.



meinste dass hier noch 2700 seiten dazu kommen? Oo


----------



## Yilvanniá (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen ich gehör auch zu den Glücklichen von den Beta besuchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nicht schlecht geworden meiner Meinung nach, es wäre besser wenn nun noch paar Freunde von mir dabei wären


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Hoffe ich auch das ein paar mehr Keys freigeschaltet werden. Aber die Hauptsache ist eigentlich das ich und alle andern Buffed mit schreiber im Theard eine Freischaltung bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ihr versteht was ich meine^^)
Man wäre das geil mit Euch ingame.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Hey Master, dein Hip Hop Kram stinkt...

so muss sich 50 cent anhören...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55C0ElhVn6M&feature=related


----------



## Freakshiro (9. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> meinste dass hier noch 2700 seiten dazu kommen? Oo



Naja, innerhalb einer Woche ist der Thread auf fast 100 Seiten geschnellt.. und die Beta bzw. die Invites gehen ja noch ein Stück.
Evtl. wird ja was ^^

Aber er wird bestimmt ziemlich groß werden, das steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Keine Beta Invites in sicht^^


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

bin sehr gespannt ob ich heut abend auch bei der beta dabei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird sicher cool


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Hey Master, dein Hip Hop Kram stinkt...
> 
> so muss sich 50 cent anhören...
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related




omg^^


----------



## Gre (9. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> bin sehr gespannt ob ich heut abend auch bei der beta dabei bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso heute? Gibts immer Freitags neue Key-Wellen oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Wenn ich richtig liege, war das schon immer so?

Grüße,

Gre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> bin sehr gespannt ob ich heut abend auch bei der beta dabei bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was omg, man, ich denke mal Du bist noch jung, mit 20 ca. habe ich sowas auch noch gehört. De la soul public enemy etc. Lange her


----------



## Thendress (9. Juli 2010)

au man, kaum schreib ich was falsches und schon kom solche leute an, die mein die wären besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal.. is ja leider immer so..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

OMG Hoper kinder und Möchtegern Raper Hilfe *erstmal Ne Runde Hardstyle Hören muss*


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG Hoper kinder und Möchtegern Raper Hilfe *erstmal Ne Runde Hardstyle Hören muss*



Hardstyle, lecker. Es lebe die elektronische Musik. Das muss drücken im Gesicht


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Das muss man als Spieler kennen und mal gehört haben. 
[youtube]urNyg1ftMIU[/youtube]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYkvvWMwEC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Könn wir hier nicht langsam mal wieder Back to TOpic komm? (:


----------



## Menko (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah hast du etwa schon ausgeschlafen?

Langsam könnte ma ne Nachricht kommen das die Keys draußen sind =/


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Die Keys kommen erst spät in der Nacht!
Wie findet ihr eigentlich die neuen Instanzen? Ich hab ja nicht so viel Erfahrung im PvE. Was halten denn erfahrene PvEler von den neuen Inis? Schwer oder leicht?


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Menko schrieb:


> Langsam könnte ma ne Nachricht kommen das die Keys draußen sind =/



Stimmt, und so lange vertreiben wir uns die Warterei mit Lala uffe Lauscher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilZkLWfW8JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Die Keys kommen erst spät in der Nacht!
> Wie findet ihr eigentlich die neuen Instanzen? Ich hab ja nicht so viel Erfahrung im PvE. Was halten denn erfahrene PvEler von den neuen Inis? Schwer oder leicht?



Mit 78 soll die Schwarzfelshöhle Anspruch haben, mit 80 und ICC-Gear nicht mehr so, aber man sollte aufpassen noch.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

> Gegen 11:00 PDT soll es ein Statement von Blizzard geben.



Sprich 20 Uhr unserer Zeitrechnung.

Quelle ist ausn Offizi Forum


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Raise your fist for ANGERFIST!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab ja Videos gesehen von beiden Inis.Wenn man dann sieht wie schnell ein super equipter Tank down geht wird das mit Level 78 wohl richtig schwer.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Sprich 20 Uhr unserer Zeitrechnung.
> 
> Quelle ist ausn Offizi Forum



Danke für eine der wenigen informativen Posts in den letzten Stunden. Ich hoffe, der Offtopic Müll wird bald gelöscht hier.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Stimmt, und so lange vertreiben wir uns die Warterei mit Lala uffe Lauscher



ich kann auch ne Runde Live Auflegen wen genug wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich kann auch ne Runde Live Auflegen wen genug wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasse Idee, dann "muss" ich nicht, gib link und dann GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Die Instanzen bieten bereits für Einsteiger in den Cataklysm Content eine  Herausforderung und sind trotzdem mit Vorabsprachen Taktischer Vorgehensweisen gut zu meistern. 
Die Schwarzfelshöhlen bieten einen hohen Retro Charme und haben viele Optische und Spielerische Neuerungen aber auch altbekanntes. Hier wird Taktisches Gruppenspiel verlangt.
Der Thron der Gezeiten bietet einblick in einen weiteren Teil des Naga Themas und ist vor allem optisch überzeugend. Die Kämpfe sind teilweise mit alten Mechaniken und man muss sich viel aus Effekten die auf dem Boden sind bewegen.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Es is jetzt offiziel 20 uhr sollen die key kommen ! viel glück alle!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, dann "muss" ich nicht, gib link und dann GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






http://78.53.11.126:60485/virtualdj.mp3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Es is jetzt offiziel 20 uhr sollen die key kommen ! viel glück alle!



wo link Pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Danke für eine der wenigen informativen Posts in den letzten Stunden. Ich hoffe, der Offtopic Müll wird bald gelöscht hier.




Was hat das mit OffTopic zu tun ? oO Ich glaub du verstehst einfach gerade nicht was ich da gepostet habe. Denk bitte nochmal drüber nach bevor du "OffTopic" sagst. Danke (:


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wo link Pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Quelle ist ausn Offizi Forum


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Der will hier nur rum Trollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach ignorieren..


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Die Instanzen bieten bereits für Einsteiger in den Cataklysm Content eine  Herausforderung und sind trotzdem mit Vorabsprachen Taktischer Vorgehensweisen gut zu meistern.
> Die Schwarzfelshöhlen bieten einen hohen Retro Charme und haben viele Optische und Spielerische Neuerungen aber auch altbekanntes. Hier wird Taktisches Gruppenspiel verlangt.
> Der Thron der Gezeiten bietet einblick in einen weiteren Teil des Naga Themas und ist vor allem optisch überzeugend. Die Kämpfe sind teilweise mit alten Mechaniken und man muss sich viel aus Effekten die auf dem Boden sind bewegen.



Liest sich gut, das die Kämpfe wieder alte Mechaniken nutzen habe ich schon gehört. Gott hab ich das vermisst. Endlich wieder sheepen usw.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Quelle ist ausn Offizi Forum


so schwer link zu posten? ....


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Der will hier nur rum Trollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hä wer denn lest doch selber Oo


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so schwer link zu posten? ....



quelle is von nen spieler hier bei buffed


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Was hat das mit OffTopic zu tun ? oO Ich glaub du verstehst einfach gerade nicht was ich da gepostet habe. Denk bitte nochmal drüber nach bevor du "OffTopic" sagst. Danke (:



Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, würdest du merken, dass ich dich damit nicht gemeint habe. Lies bitte zuerst richtig, bevor du mich kritisierst.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

http://78.53.11.126:60485/virtualdj.mp3 so für alle nochmal die Hören wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

DU doch nicht sorry xD
Ich meine denn Uli oder so


----------



## Sebastian M (9. Juli 2010)

hoffent lich kommen heute keys

wäre cool


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Der will hier nur rum Trollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Chriz7 schrieb:


> DU doch nicht sorry xD
> Ich meine denn Uli oder so





Rofl, auch du lerne bitte zuerst richtig zu lesen. Das kann ja auch für gewisse Gehirnakrobatiker auf buffed nicht so schwierig sein, oder? Meine Güte..


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> DU doch nicht sorry xD
> Ich meine denn Uli oder so



oh ok xD


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Ist aus dem SC2 Forum

Zwecks Betawellen zu SC2 + Cataclysm

soll halt einfach nen Statement geben wie es weiter gehen wird ab heute. Obs kommt und was drinne steht steht einfach noch in den Sternen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> quelle is von nen spieler hier bei buffed


dann is die quelle ja sehr Zuverlässig ....


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Vanions livestream! Goblins werden gezeigt!


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch keine RL Namen im Offi Forum <3


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ist aus dem SC2 Forum
> 
> Zwecks Betawellen zu SC2 + Cataclysm
> 
> soll halt einfach nen Statement geben wie es weiter gehen wird ab heute. Obs kommt und was drinne steht steht einfach noch in den Sternen.



Link bitte.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://78.53.11.126:...5/virtualdj.mp3 so für alle nochmal die Hören wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Utz UTZ UTZ, woll das ist phätt beat

sry der post musste sein


----------



## Lort123 (9. Juli 2010)

Hey hoffendlich kommt heute noch ne welle *betet*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Utz UTZ UTZ, woll das ist phätt beat
> 
> sry der post musste sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön das es gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Utz UTZ UTZ, woll das ist phätt beat
> 
> sry der post musste sein



Gemeldet.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Gemeldet.



Man Ulli, jetzt bleib ruhig, entschuldigung bitte.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Gemeldet.


Omg was bist du den Für einer Mister Kleinlich oder wie Wegen sonen post meldest du gleich? Oo Dann will ich dich mal in einem Flame war erleben Oo


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg was bist du den Für einer Mister Kleinlich oder wie Wegen sonen post meldest du gleich? Oo Dann will ich dich mal in einem Flame war erleben Oo



Meinst du eigentlich, es ist der erste Offtopic-Post? Langsam reichts. Wäre ich kleinlich, hätte ich schon früher gemeldet. Sei also bitte ruhig, danke.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Meinst du eigentlich, es ist der erste Offtopic-Post? Langsam reichts. Wäre ich kleinlich, hätte ich schon früher gemeldet. Sei also bitte ruhig, danke.


Omg hier wird halt auf Die Beta Keys Gegeiert Um um sich abzulenken und auch Offtopic gegangen :...


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 war auch der, der heute in nem Beitrag verlangt hat das DKs Hexenmeister mounts bekommen und ne üble Rechtschreibung hatte.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2010)

Da kams grad heute Patch zu 31iger talente. Sprich keywelle INC :O ? (:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ulli22 war auch der, der heute in nem Beitrag verlangt hat das DKs Hexenmeister mounts bekommen und ne üble Rechtschreibung hatte.


dann is ja alles klar xD


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg hier wird halt auf Die Beta Keys Gegeiert Um um sich abzulenken und auch Offtopic gegangen :...



Beginnst du jeden Satz mit "Omg"? Auch wenn man sich ablenken will, muss man nicht Offtopic schreiben. Das ist keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## Hexorio (9. Juli 2010)

wie findet ihr die mounts hier ? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jts4kM5eeEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ulli22 war auch der, der heute in nem Beitrag verlangt hat das DKs Hexenmeister mounts bekommen und ne üble Rechtschreibung hatte.



Ja, und wo alle Gehirnakrobaten darauf reingefallen sind. War wirklich amüsant! Im Übrigen habe ich es nicht verlangt, es war eher eine nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Frage. Du hast also den Sinn nicht verstanden, gratuliere!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Beginnst du jeden Satz mit "Omg"? Auch wenn man sich ablenken will, muss man nicht Offtopic schreiben. Das ist keine Entschuldigung.



Odoch ist es eine siehst du doch Und Mister Wichtig brauchst auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte Ich Ignorier dich einfach


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Beginnst du jeden Satz mit "Omg"? Auch wenn man sich ablenken will, muss man nicht Offtopic schreiben. Das ist keine Entschuldigung.



Deine Beiträge in diesem Post waren bisher auch nur Flames, also fass dich an deine eigene Nase. Sowas...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Da kams grad heute Patch zu 31iger talente. Sprich keywelle INC :O ? (:



Könnte schon Gut Möglich sein


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Gibts iwie eine Ignorfunktion im Board? So das man die Posts von demjenigen nicht mehr lesen kann?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge in diesem Post waren bisher auch nur Flames, also fass dich an deine eigene Nase. Sowas...



Hehe Danke Und Hoffe Gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein stream  





Achja BTW Ulli du hast auch schon Offtopic Geschrieben Nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Warte Ich Ignorier dich einfach



Das ist schön, schliesslich fehlen dir auch jegliche Argumente. Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## axela (9. Juli 2010)

Hexorio schrieb:


> wie findet ihr die mounts hier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da find ich mein Netherdrachen schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Kann man bei Buffed Leute ignorieren?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Das ist schön, schliesslich fehlen dir auch jegliche Argumente. Herzlichen Dank!


wen ich Mit Argumenten Anfange dan wirst du Nur nicht mehr Froh


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Beginnst du jeden Satz mit "Omg"? Auch wenn man sich ablenken will, muss man nicht Offtopic schreiben. Das ist keine Entschuldigung.



Wenn du findest, dass hier zu viel OffTopic ist. dann geh doch einfach und guck in nen anderen Thread....


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal wollt ihr Heut Abend den Beitrag auf die 100 Seiten hochpushen?


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hehe Danke Und Hoffe Gefällt dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, Stream ist super, aber ist grade tot, why?


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Sagt mal wollt ihr Heut Abend den Beitrag auf die 100 Seiten hochpushen?



Wenns sein muss ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Wenn du findest, dass hier zu viel OffTopic ist. dann geh doch einfach und guck in nen anderen Thread....



Wieso sollte ich gehen? Gelten hier in diesem Thread etwa nicht die allgemeinen Forenregeln?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Ja, Stream ist super, aber ist grade tot, why?



weil ich Über pc Stream Ich brauch Nen Vernünftigen Streamserver *wein*


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

@Bladedragon GX und Ulli22 : Ich habe euch jetzt beide mal gemeldet euer geflame nervt richtig, ich hoffe dann ist ruhe.

BTT: Kann mir wer mal sagen was es mit dem Statement auf sich hat und was vllt einen Link posten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich gehen? Gelten hier in diesem Thread etwa nicht die allgemeinen Forenregeln?



Doch schon Waren sogar auch mods hier aber die haben nur geschaut nach Beleidigungen Also Wird der Offtopic Wohl Geduldet So einfach ist das


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> weil ich Über pc Stream Ich brauch Nen Vernünftigen Streamserver *wein*



Dachte ich mir grade, kenn ich, habe aber leider schon lange keinen mehr...


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen ich Mit Argumenten Anfange dan wirst du Nur nicht mehr Froh



Du bist übrigens der Richtige, der mich wegen meiner schlechten Rechtschreibung, die ich nur vorgetäuscht habe im anderen Thread, auslachen muss. 

Und bitte höre auf mit diesen billigen Sprüchen.


----------



## Weißer (9. Juli 2010)

warum nicht ^^ wäre doch mal wieder schön! 

so nebenbei:  ist schon mehr bekannt?


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens der Richtige, der mich wegen meiner schlechten Rechtschreibung, die ich nur vorgetäuscht habe im anderen Thread, auslachen muss.
> 
> Und bitte höre auf mit diesen billigen Sprüchen.



Gemeldet wegen ständigem geflame...


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich gehen? Gelten hier in diesem Thread etwa nicht die allgemeinen Forenregeln?



Schon allerdings hast du selber auch schon genug OffTopic geschrieben ....
Außerdem ist ein bisschen OffTopic unter dem Schnöden "Will auch nen BetaKey haben ..." gespame mal gut
Wenn du dass nicht so siehst tut es mir leid aber fass dir bitte auch an die eigene Nase und achte darauf, dass auch du OffTopic postest.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> @Bladedragon GX und Ulli22 : Ich habe euch jetzt beide mal gemeldet euer geflame nervt richtig, ich hoffe dann ist ruhe.
> 
> BTT: Kann mir wer mal sagen was es mit dem Statement auf sich hat und was vllt einen Link posten.



Hm Ich sage mal danke nochmal den arsch retten werde ich dir dan nicht und nein es gibt soweit wie ich geschaut habe keine Bluepost wo etwas drin steht Mit Dem Keys um 20 uhr oder sonstiges


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch schon Waren sogar auch mods hier aber die haben nur geschaut nach Beleidigungen Also Wird der Offtopic Wohl Geduldet So einfach ist das



Ach plötzlich wird Offtopic geduldet. Das ist mir ja neu.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Können wir mal zurück zum Thema kommen oder soll der Beitrag wegen Flames geschlossen werden?


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich gehen? Gelten hier in diesem Thread etwa nicht die allgemeinen Forenregeln?



Hey Ulli.. Ich habe mal ne Frage. Die 22 hinter deinem Namen wofür steht die?
- dein Biologisches Alter
- geistiges Alter
- IQ 
- Kontostand

Würde mich echt brennend interessieren.

P.S. Wenn du Rechtschreibung Flamen willst, geh in die Schule!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> warum nicht ^^ wäre doch mal wieder schön!
> 
> so nebenbei: ist schon mehr bekannt?



Ich warte auch mal auf eine Antwort, ich hoffe es geht um das Statement, bei deinem Post.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Schon allerdings hast du selber auch schon genug OffTopic geschrieben ....
> Außerdem ist ein bisschen OffTopic unter dem Schnöden "Will auch nen BetaKey haben ..." gespame mal gut
> Wenn du dass nicht so siehst tut es mir leid aber fass dir bitte auch an die eigene Nase und achte darauf, dass auch du OffTopic postest.



Einmal offtopic posten oder immer wieder? Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Können wir mal zurück zum Thema kommen oder soll der Beitrag wegen Flames geschlossen werden?



Habe die beiden schon gemeldet.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Hey Ulli.. Ich habe mal ne Frage. Die 22 hinter deinem Namen wofür steht die?
> - dein Biologisches Alter
> - geistiges Alter
> - IQ
> ...



Ich soll nicht Rechtschreibung flamen, während du mich flamest? Oh Gott, hier muss wohl ein anderer noch in die Schule.


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

WILL AUCH EINEN KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WHINE*

So genug zum Thema. Offtopic ist eine schöne Abwechslung. Und die Comments von Gulli zu lesen macht mir besonders spaß!


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das sich gerade ein Klassensprecher auf der Seite befindet? Gleich wird einiges gelöscht...


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Einmal offtopic posten oder immer wieder? Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.



Es geht ums Prinzip OffTopic zu melden, wenn mans selber tut. Egal ob einmal, zweimal oder Tausende male.
Wenn du meinst jeden OffTopic-Post zu melden dann melde auch deine eigenen.
Den drüber nach und heul net rum.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

why is denn jetzt so ein spam hier .. buffed macht doch ma was


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Ich soll nicht Rechtschreibung flamen, während du mich flamest? Oh Gott, hier muss wohl ein anderer noch in die Schule.



Derjenige der den Flamewar hier angezettelt hat bist ganz allein Du. Bist selber nicht konstruktiv hier bei der Sache.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Kommen die Freischaltungen jetzt wirklich um 20 Uhr?


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Gemeldet wegen ständigem geflame...



Ich lachte. Wer flamet hier wen? Bitte Augen auf.



Fianara schrieb:


> Derjenige der den Flamewar hier angezettelt hat bist ganz allein Du. Bist selber nicht konstruktiv hier bei der Sache.



Aha, wer hat mich denn bitte als kleinlich beschipft, bloss weil ich Offtopic gemeldet habe? Wie gesagt, Augen auf bitte.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das sich gerade ein Klassensprecher auf der Seite befindet? Gleich wird einiges gelöscht...



Klassensprecher dürfen leider nichts.

Pls closed den Thread, er besteht nurnoch aus Flamern und Offtopic.


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Ich soll nicht Rechtschreibung flamen, während du mich flamest? Oh Gott, hier muss wohl ein anderer noch in die Schule.



Ne Schule ist voll kacke. Da trifft man auf Leute wie dich ! Und dadrauf habe ich echt kein Bock!


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

gleich kommt nen moderator ..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kommen die Freischaltungen jetzt wirklich um 20 Uhr?


das weiß keiner so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder was Konstruktives zum Topic:

Hat jetzt schon irgend wer in irgend einer art und weise gehört oder gelesen, wie es weiter geht?
Oder hat vielleicht jemand schon nen Key =D

Hoffe wir werden bald mal aufgeklärt ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Pls closed den Thread, er besteht nurnoch aus Flamern und Offtopic.




go away


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Mal wieder was Konstruktives zum Topic:
> 
> Hat jetzt schon irgend wer in irgend einer art und weise gehört oder gelesen, wie es weiter geht?
> Oder hat vielleicht jemand schon nen Key =D
> ...



in 8 minutenwissen wir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> go away



Guck dir den Thread doch mal an.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Ne Schule ist voll kacke. Da trifft man auf Leute wie dich ! Und dadrauf habe ich echt kein Bock!



Dann sprichst du also aus Erfahrung, die du erst kürzlich gemacht hast?


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Nein, der Thread soll nicht geclosed werden, es sollen nur die unnötigen Flames rausgeschmissen werden!


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ich gebe Ullis22 Hirn für ein BetaKey. Ach mist ist ja nicht so viel. Ok dann suche ich mir was anderes zum Tauschen, damit ich ein Beta Key kriege!


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> in 8 minutenwissen wir mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Nein, der Thread soll nicht geclosed werden, es sollen nur die unnötigen Flames rausgeschmissen werden!



Bi nauch dafür auch wen ich 1 Oder 2 mal geflammt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> in 8 minutenwissen wir mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagt wer? Ein Typ ohne Quelle.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ullis22 Hirn für ein BetaKey. Ach mist ist ja nicht so viel. Ok dann suche ich mir was anderes zum Tauschen, damit ich ein Beta Key kriege!



Derjenige, der mich kritisiert wegen Flames, flamet wie kein Zweiter. Das ist wirklich eine Meisterleistung, mein Freund!


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Sagt ihr dann hier bescheid was sich ergibt?


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Dann sprichst du also aus Erfahrung, die du erst kürzlich gemacht hast?



Du kannst nicht nachgeben oder? Hör doch jetzt bitte selber auf.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

So das mir reicht habe Ich Den Thread + Mich Reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Dann sprichst du also aus Erfahrung, die du erst kürzlich gemacht hast?



Joa diesen Sommer beende ich die 4 Klasse der Baumschule nach 7 Jahren. War wirklich verdammt schwer.
Aber wenn es dich wirklich interesiert und du dich drauf aufgeilen kannst, ich gehe noch zur Schule im Rahmen eines Studiums, keine Ahnung ob du sowas kennst.


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bi nauch dafür auch wen ich 1 Oder 2 mal geflammt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Flamen macht jeder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja generell nichts schlimmes so lange es sich wieder beruigt =)

Und nicht den Thread closen .... hier sind trotz einiger Seiten flame auch sehr viele Konstruktive sachen drin, die weitergeführt werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: 5Mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Die Hoffnung ist das was zuletzt stirbt und den Menschen bis zuletzt am Leben hält!


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So das mir reicht habe Ich Den Thread + Mich Reportet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry du hattest dich nur verteidigt, ich wünschte ich hätte dich nicht reported.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht nachgeben oder? Hör doch jetzt bitte selber auf.



Wieso sollte ich nachgeben? Wer hat sich den vorhin gefragt, ob mein IQ und was weiss ich noch alles 22 beträgt? 

Warum mischst du dich eigentlich ständig ein?


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Werden die Keys um 8 Uhr verschickt oder gehen die Server Online? Habe die 100 Seiten leider nicht davor gelesen.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sry du hattest dich nur verteidigt, ich wünschte ich hätte dich nicht reported.



jeder macht mal fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Theard geclosed wird mach ich um 20Uhr ein neues auf. Wenn sich News ergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Joa diesen Sommer beende ich die 4 Klasse der Baumschule nach 7 Jahren. War wirklich verdammt schwer.
> Aber wenn es dich wirklich interesiert und du dich drauf aufgeilen kannst, ich gehe noch zur Schule im Rahmen eines Studiums, keine Ahnung ob du sowas kennst.



Ne, noch nie davon gehört.

/facepalm


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Ab dieser Linie, wird nurnoch wenig Offtopic und viel Topic in den Thread geschrieben.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So wer hat eig. ein Beweis für das Statement?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sry du hattest dich nur verteidigt, ich wünschte ich hätte dich nicht reported.






macht nix Bin selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber is Okay ich merk mir die entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^





Btw Ich habe Immer noch kein Bluepost Gefunden der was aussagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich nachgeben? Wer hat sich den vorhin gefragt, ob mein IQ und was weiss ich noch alles 22 beträgt?
> 
> Warum mischst du dich eigentlich ständig ein?



ICH HABS DIE 22 ist dein ALTER und DEIN IQ Zusammen! Sprich Biologisches Alter 11 Jahre und IQ 11 !


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe es stimmt, dass wir in 3 Minuten mehr wissen =/

Und auch wenn es keinen Ignor-Button gibt schaffe ich es sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

buffed spielt grad beta xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> macht nix Bin selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich auch net, war wohl wieder nur Dünnschiss. -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Guck dir den Thread doch mal an.




Stört mich nicht ^^


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> ICH HABS DIE 22 ist dein ALTER und DEIN IQ Zusammen! Sprich Biologisches Alter 11 Jahre und IQ 11 !



Du enttäuschst mich! Ich dachte, du seist ein besserer Troll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich nachgeben? Wer hat sich den vorhin gefragt, ob mein IQ und was weiss ich noch alles 22 beträgt?
> 
> Warum mischst du dich eigentlich ständig ein?



Darf ich hier nicht genauso posten wie du? Und ich verteidige nur die, die du hier ständig flamest. Was anderes besseres hast du noch nicht von dir gegeben. Bevor Du hier warst, war alles in butter.

Leute, lasst Ulli einfach, er will nur Fehler von Euch provozieren


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> buffed spielt grad beta xD



dafür werden sie bezahlt ^^


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

1min noch ahhh


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ab dieser Linie, wird nurnoch wenig Offtopic und viel Topic in den Thread geschrieben.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hat ja viel gebracht xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es stimmt, dass wir in 3 Minuten mehr wissen =/
> 
> Und auch wenn es keinen Ignor-Button gibt schaffe ich es sehr gut
> 
> ...



Doch den gibt es geht mal auf Einstellunge und dann auf Forum und dann auf ignorierte Spieler verwalten.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

20 sec!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> dafür werden sie bezahlt ^^



ja die Buffis haben schon nen Geilen Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bTW ich schau mal Kurz in die ami Foren >_<


----------



## Schustrij (9. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Du enttäuschst mich! Ich dachte, du seist ein besserer Troll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst wie du das heute Mittag versucht hast ? Mit DK und Hexer Mounts.


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

NEUE KEYS

vlll...


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Fianara schrieb:


> Darf ich hier nicht genauso posten wie du? Und ich verteidige nur die, die du hier ständig flamest. Was anderes besseres hast du noch nicht von dir gegeben. Bevor Du hier warst, war alles in butter.



Natürlich darfst du posten. Trotzdem mischst du dich in den Streit ein, oder? Du verteidigst also diejenigen, die ich ständig flamen soll. Lies bitte mal den ganzen Thread durch, dann verteidigst du höchstens noch mich.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Haben sie Ulli rausgeschmissen?


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. Juli 2010)

cool ich haben einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, punkt 20 uhr eingetroffen noch nie so sehr über die f5 taste gefreut ^^


----------



## Shagand0 (9. Juli 2010)

wtf :>


----------



## Ulli22 (9. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Du meinst wie du das heute Mittag versucht hast ? Mit DK und Hexer Mounts.



Zumindest sind einige drauf reingefallen, wahrscheinlich inklusiv dir. Mach mir das zuerst nach, ok?


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> cool ich haben einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon wieder so ein lustiger Mensch.....

Hat ja viel gebracht es wird kein Statement geben.


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> cool ich haben einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe, du meinst dass net ernst oO xD


----------



## serius1607 (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> cool ich haben einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> cool ich haben einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich musste echt so ganz leicht schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. Juli 2010)

Na toll ich hab immer noch keinen -.-


----------



## ben2k (9. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich musste echt so ganz leicht schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Juli 2010)

ENDLICH MALADIN!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

Gibt ja immernoch den thread ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir is nicht es gibt keine Meldung gar nichts Hmmm


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2010)

hab auch keinen invite gekriegt, also war 20 uhr ne lüge ^^


----------



## Fianara (9. Juli 2010)

Habe auch keinen, aber noch ist der Abend nicht vorbei.


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

Da hier nur gespammt wird und das eigentliche Thema nicht mehr diskutiert wird, mache ich hier zu. Ich will keine 20 Verwarnungen an die ganzen Offtopic Spammer und Miniflamer verteilen ...

Hauptsächlich der Offtopic hat diesen Thread beendet. Von der wiederholten Erstellung eines solchen Threads sollte abgesehen werden. Die werden gegebenenfalls auch geschlossen.

/wink maladin (STINKESAUER)


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

Da dieser Thread hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159816-eu-cata-beta-invites-sind-raus/ schon wegen Spammerei das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, schließe ich hier vorsorglich.

Fragen dazu, kann man mir gern per PN zusenden.

/wink maladin


----------



## Benethron (9. Juli 2010)

hallo leute da ja vor kurzem die 2 foren geschlossen wurden erstelle ich hier ein neues aber bitte dieses mal keine spams oder so nen mist sondern wirklich nur hinschreiben wann man ne freischaltung bekommen hat also so ungefähr

Zeit: (falls vorhanden)
Letzte Kontrolle: ( also wann man das letzte mal seit dem battle.net geschaut hat ob man eine freischaltung hat)
Zusatznachricht: ( irgendwas was ihr los wollen wollt außer so nen mist wie höhö hab ne freischaltung und ihr nicht usw.)


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2010)

Und wie vorgewarnt schließe ich diese Themen.

/wink maladin


----------

